# The Fridays Tour



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

I've been putting off coming to the inevitable conclusion - the Barcelona to Nice idea is pants. Sorry, not least to RichP who tried to tell me ahead of time. I goofed.

Some of you will remember that Susie and I recce'd the ride in October. She did brilliantly in difficult circumstances, but there was no getting away from two realisations
1. Traffic levels in the south of France are just extraordinarily high - we had days that were akin to cycling around Basingstoke.
2. Some towns along the Cote d'Azur are just plug-ugly suburban hell-holes. It would be invidious to pick out one, but, hey, Palavas les Flots, or however you spell it, is just ten miles of crap. Apologies to any Flotians in the audience.

I'm indebted to Chris B who referred me to his blog. I'd intended to go back and try route B. Chris has travelled part of route B, and his account makes the best possible case for route A.

So - where to go? I've received some very worthy suggestions, but none that couldn't be sorted without a full recce, and I can't really set up a tour that involves people using annual leave without checking out the hazards, assuring myself that it's suited to the mix of people that make up the FNRttC and being able to describe it properly. So what I've decided, knowing that this will not please everybody, is this

1. I'll mull over a continental tour for 2013, and do a recce later this year
2. I'll set up a HPCJoG for 2012

The HPCJoG will not be everybody's cup of tea, but it does have the following virtues

1. I know the way (although I'm going to test a plan B route for part of the way)
2. People will be able to dip in and out for one or more days - for example the Yorkies and Hullidilians could join us for the first two days and be home in time to go to work on the Monday
3. I think we will be able to afford motorised support, which will enable people to camp without carrying oodles of stuff, and others (I name no names) to change in to something smart for dinner at their hotel. We may even be able to use that motorised support for all or part of the return trip from JoG
4. Scotland is fab. Truly, truly fab.

So here's the plan

1. Start HPC midnight Friday. Ride through the night, take breakfast, go on for another thirtyfive miles or so, and then stop early or mid afternoon.
2. Cycle Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, return Sunday. That breaks down in to one 120 mile schlep to start us off, then seven days of 75 miles or so. If people are very smart about returning it will mean that it can be done with one week's annual leave.
3. As many stopping places as possible to offer a choice of camping, B+B and hotel accommodation within a short distance.
4. Start 15th June/7th September/14th September. At this point it looks like 15th June - but if you have thoughts on this, please *e-mail me* on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk Doing a midsummer ride to JoG is smart - there's always plenty of accommodation in Scotland, and the extraordinary length of the days means that we can start as early as we like.

I've got a spreadsheet of accommodation (I'm sorry but people will have to book their own) and I'm hoping that people with local knowledge will help me out wit that when the route is fixed. We have a very generous offer of accommodation in York. Which brings us to....

Plan A
London - Bingham - York - Tow Law - Jedburgh - Kinross - Aviemore - Tain - JoG
Plan B
London - Sleaford - Wetwang/Malton - Durham - Coldstream/Longformarcus - Kinross - Aviemore - Tain - JoG

Plan A is slightly shorter but the ride from Tow Law to Jedburgh is very, very tough indeed

let''s think about numbers and cost. I guess that we will have thirty people on the first night, and thirty people on the second say. From that point on we might have ten to fifteen people for each day on......that's about 135 peopledays, which would give us a budget of (say) £1000 for the support vehicle. On the other hand - if we had twenty people on the first two days and ten people thereafter, we'd have 100 people days which might give us a budget of (say) £800 for the support vehicle. I'd welcome views on whether people thought this was reasonable, and, better still, some indication of where you are coming from - by which I mean, whether you're a Camper, B+Ber or Hotel-er.

So - apologies for the change of plan. As I say, this won't be universally popular, but I think it's within my abilities, as it were. If you want to tell me I'm wrong, then please feel free, but I'd prefer to have this thread devoted to the practicalities of the HPCJoG.

I'll be revising the blog tomorrow......


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Dec 2011)

I have just spent the last five minutes trying to calm down. And failed.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Dec 2011)

Well yes it is. 

Am calmer now. Have emailed Simon, put dates in diary. Am about to cancel the ride down the Danube with mates. Can do that any old time. 

So who will be designng the FNRttC HPC-LeJog shirt?


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Dec 2011)

tempted, but...... I doubt I could do a week of 70 miles plus everyday for 7 odd days, even with the training. Also (and more prohibitively) doubt I'd swing it past SWMBO (and would not really convince myself that it was fair to) when I'm angling for a mini-tour to France that takes in the TdF finishes in Boulogne and St Quentin a few weeks later.

Am well up for first 2 days or so though as 1 of my resolutions is to finally do my first imperial tonne.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Dec 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> I doubt I could do a week of 70 miles plus everyday for 7 odd days


It will be just like a FNRttC then the SMRbtH. Then a good night's kip. Then seven days with a 100k ride each day with no heavy kit to carry cos it'll be in the van. In summer. With your mates. What's not to like?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> tempted, but...... I doubt I could do a week of 70 miles plus everyday for 7 odd days, even with the training. Also (and more prohibitively) doubt I'd swing it past SWMBO (and would not really convince myself that it was fair to) when I'm angling for a mini-tour to France that takes in the TdF finishes in Boulogne and St Quentin a few weeks later.
> 
> Am well up for first 2 days or so though as 1 of my resolutions is to finally do my first imperial tonne.


I've got a target 'market' in mind, and that's Becs, Susie, SRW, and TMN. I reckon if I can work it so they can do it (should they want to come), then I'll have done my job. Now.....if the weather is rubbish, and the wind from the north, then they're not going to do all the distance every day, but I think a group ride can be 'worked' to get more miles done than a singleton or twosome. Equally - group rides can come unstuck if there are too many ideas going around at the same time. It's all down to management.

What is important is that this ride is not seen as a series of boxes to be ticked. LEJoG is pretty meaningless unless you ride the entire way, but HPCJoG isn't about 'doing it'. If people want to take a day off and take the train then that's absolutely fine. If people want to do half a day and take the minibus for the second half, that's great.

I suppose the minibus/van isn't essential, but if we did have one then I'm not thinking that it would follow us along the way that John followed us down to Brighton. We'd get up, drop our stuff in to the vehicle, set off, and the vehicle might meet us at elevenses, lunch and at the end point - or maybe just at the end point. If we were camping a couple of miles from a B+B then the vehicle would have to do a bit of a round dropping off stuff and picking stuff up.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Dec 2011)

I wouldn't count out being able to do a succession of 70 milers. I did a set of 60 milers with camping gear in October and I'm not exactly what anyone would call fit (morbidly obese would be more accurate)


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Dec 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I wouldn't count out being able to do a succession of 70 milers


That is the distance of the Whitstable ride, and you do that at night, in the dark, perhaps in winter weather, after being awake all day, and perhaps not going to bed until the following evening. If you can do a FNRttC but quail at the prospect of HPC-LeJog, then I think what you lack is not fitness or stamina but confidence. And if it's all too too much, or the weather is vile, then the train is an option. It's a social ride, to be enjoyed, not to suffer. It's a FNRttC. OK, it's a bit out of the ordinary in that the coast just happens to be in in the north of Scotland, but the support and chumminess of the event will be the same. 
And imagine it: the scene is HPC, near midnight in mid-June. A passing tourist stops and asks politely: "Where are you going?" ..............


----------



## growingvegetables (30 Dec 2011)

One interested party here - at least for Yorkshire (or parallel) northwards.

But HPC? What/where is that?


----------



## mcshroom (30 Dec 2011)

Hyde Park Corner GV


----------



## StuAff (30 Dec 2011)

Basingstoke? Aaaaaaargh!!! Cycling purgatory.

As I hopefully made clear to Simon last night, I am most keen on coming along, though it'll probably mean missing Dieppe-Paris again (either that or I'll have to go eight or nine months without any leave). But after the travesty that was the NotLeJOG I need to do an E2E, or something equivalent, in the not-too-distant future. I have unfinished business, and this will do nicely to finish it. And it has the added advantage of missing out the overpriced tourist trap dump that is Lands End. 

June for preference, definitely. Take advantage of all that lovely light. One of the multiple things that hacked me off about the travesty was the inability/unwillingness to get out on the road early enough. Riding in the early morning is an absolute pleasure, and makes life so much easier when you want to cover big distances and/or have riders of varying abilities. Makes time your friend and not your enemy. Rather than, say, not getting moving until 9ish, then forcing people who are perfectly capable of doing the distance because they've done the prep and are in decent condition into a van for a bit because you're 'late' and 'need to catch up' (even when you're on a charity ride, and the idea is to RAFB the whole way). I remain somewhat bitter about that, for some reason.....That, and being nagged for daring to freewheel on occasion, being left to ride 36 miles alone into a headwind, and not getting to cross the border on two wheels and, and.....Which makes me all the more keen to do it again, the right way. The Fridays way.

As I've made clear in previous discussions, I'm firmly in the 'chuck the bags in the van so I can bring my lovely Italian carbon' camp. But now that I have the perfect fast tourer (the Trek has a triple and can take a rack), more than happy to pack light and carry the load myself. Should User482 read this, hope you had the smelling salts nearby  As for the route, both have advantages. Route B probably nudges ahead from what Simon's said so far, but then A goes to York (near the residence of my best mate- who's as handy in the kitchen as a certain cake-baking forumite...)

CPB, you will be fine. You're more than up to this.


----------



## User10119 (31 Dec 2011)

Nice enough campsite in Naburn, couple of miles outside York - it passed the Butterfly and Clarion test, anyway. Lots and lots of B&Bs and hotels of all grades in York - but they ain't particularly cheap. York is indeed a source of much cake but I've ridden to Stamford Bridge a couple of times just to deliver cake to passing cyclists and Wetwang isn't that much further away (although I do believe there may be one of those scenic lumps in the way from my slightly hazy memory of riding there with a couple of tipsy loons one summer's night this year). And has a bonus of a completely silly name and a rather good chippy....

No idea if I'd be able to turn out and ride a bit. I'd have to wait and see what the dates end up being, and then figure out where my children are at the time. Term time, whichever you go for, so no weekday holidays for me.

But it is still a serious offer of grub and washing machine use and stuff in York. And depending when it ends up being we could maybe find a bed/floor space for a few cheapskates


----------



## rb58 (31 Dec 2011)

Registering a gentle interest here.... Only I do want to tick the LeJog box in 2012, so will think about a plan that might be LEHPCJOG.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2011)

1660852 said:


> Plan B, at the risk of offending anyone local, are there hotels in Sleaford?


there is one. And camping nearby. But, yes, Bingham is the easier bet, which gives route A an advantage.

By the same token there's only one hotel in Tow Law and I wouldn't fancy camping up there. It might be smart to leave the tougher riders in West Auckland, but, taken with the horror that is the A68 Monday is the day on which you'd prefer to be on route B. 

I wouldn't have any reservations at all about Route A if it were not for Tow Law to Jedburgh.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2011)

A gentle interest from me too. It may clash with other things (jury service being one of them, I've asked to be deferred to 1st June) but will see.


----------



## mcshroom (31 Dec 2011)

I'm definitely interested (although I don't know what I'll be committed to otherwise at that time). I'd also probably be a camper/YHAer.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2011)

I think the ideal solution to the van/minibus thing would be to hire both vehicle and driver - and I'm very open to suggestions on that. Commercial hire of a minibus for the (effectively) ten days would be about £700 - and the driver would be another £600 + accommodation - but, in addition to the daily rate for support you might cut out the return fares for a few people which might be costed in at £50 each - by rail it's £140 and by rail and air it's about £70 to Gatwick.
The JoGHPC trip is too long for one driver, and we would have to make insurance arrangements for people to chip in with the driving.

A van would be considerably cheaper, and the merit of that would be to transport the bikes back to Inverness.

The JoGHPC trip is too long for one driver, and we would have to make insurance arrangements for people to chip in with the driving.

Then again, there might be non-commercial option. We might hire a minibus and driver from an organisation that uses the vehicle from time to time, but not all of the time. That might be considerably cheaper. There are a couple of non-commercial options floating around, and, once I have some idea of the numbers, I'll be looking to come to an arrangement.

One important thing - laundry. The driver would spend part of each day in the company of a washing machine and dryer. There's nothing eases a tour as much as clean smalls in the morning......


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2011)

User13710 said:


> Hello, 25% of target market here - just registering the fact that I'm very much up for this! Sounds so much fun, not to be missed I reckon. If I have to vote I'd prefer a less mountainously hilly route as I'm not really a climber, but as long as people don't mind waiting for a slow back marker I could probably cope. I need to find a new saddle that I'm happy with before June though !
> 
> Who will be driving the van? Will there be a dedicated driver, or will those who need a day off the bike take turns in hypnocratic fashion? Insurance issues with this perhaps? Anyhoo, I've had a word with my boss and she's already said take all the time off you need ...  she's wonderful you know.


 
Jen, be warned. 'A less mountainously hilly route' for this doesn't exist. There will be lots of climbing. Though the views will be utterly fantastic and make the effort entirely worthwhile. Though I'd prefer we avoid the b*****d climb that the NotLeJOG route took out of Drumnadrochit (kind of like Box Hill followed immediately after by Whitedown, for those who know those....), in the midday heat (!!). I _know_ there must have been a more sensible option than that... Then there are the joys of Berriedale. Oh yes, 'weeeee' as you speed downhill at 35 mph freewheeling. Then 'aaargh' as you go straight from that into a 14% climb. And though the prevailing wind is supposedly in your favour going north, it never seems to actually work out that way by the time you get to the Highlands. Didn't for me, or Pippa, all the peeps who did an E2E from bikeradar last year...But, as always, no-one will mind waiting. You will not be nagged. It isn't a race.


----------



## Becs (31 Dec 2011)

Very flattered to be considered part of the target audience. It's going to be impossible for me to commit until relatively last minute due to the phd write up and family situation but in theory I'm very keen. 

The school Dad works for has minibuses and vans that they use for D of E expeditions - I could ask if they would lend/hire them if u like?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2011)

Becs - that would be wonderful - thankyou!


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2011)

Berriedale. Those of you with a tablet of stone to hand might want to pick up the cold chisel now.......

Berriedale is not a problem. Strip it out of your thinking. It's one of two tough hills in a relatively easy day. It is, as Stu didn't quite say, a bastard. It is also eminently walkable. If it takes 40 minutes to walk, then that's fine. The view at the top is worth the wait.

The other hill, Helmsdale, is a monster, but not steep - you go down in to a low gear and just pootle up it (unless you're a middle-aged man in the grip of delusions brought on by past glories, in which case you may well make a complete arse of yourself standing up on the big ring).

I'll be posting up a kind of guide, but here, for now, is the outline of Route A

Day 1 - dreamlike start, easy ride through north London and Saint Albans, dawn somewhere near Newport Pagnall, breakfast in Northampton, a tough ride to Market Harborough, stop for elevenses at Melton Mowbray and then drift along luscious lanes to Bingham. 

Day 2. Flat. Some towns, but nice bits around Edwinstowe and Tickhill

Day 3. Flat bar the last ten miles. Beautiful honeystone cottages in Swaledale

Day 4. Hellish. Like a rollercoaster up to the junction with the A697, then a flat section before the long drag up to the border. Downhill to Jedburgh

Day 5. Sweet, although Edinburgh takes some getting through or around. Big long drags before Edinburgh, but not steep. The Nether Blainslie and Pathhead diversions are good.

Day 6. Starts well, gets better. Beautiful colours. 

Day 7. Too good to be true

Day 8. Beyond words.


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2011)

I'm obviously not the target audience for this, but Berriedale and Helmsdale weren't too bad. Hard (ish) work, but compared to some other climbs I've done, pretty straightforward. Jen, Becs and Her Nibs might disagree.


----------



## User10119 (31 Dec 2011)

I've been to Swaledale onna bike. It is as lovely as a lovely thing from a lovely thing factory, if not lovelier. Even if you don't go this way on this tour, you should go there on your bike at some point. Every single one of you!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Dec 2011)

I'll through my chapeau in the ring (m-i-l care arrangements permitting) and express a preference, for Tow Law. Land of my fathers and all that. It's in my blood. I even know a little song in pitmatic about West Auckland ...

I've been to Swaledale on a bike too; 1000cc V Twin.


----------



## mcshroom (31 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1661173, member: 10119"]I've been to Swaledale onna bike. It is as lovely as a lovely thing from a lovely thing factory, if not lovelier. Even if you don't go this way on this tour, you should go there on your bike at some point. Every single one of you![/quote]
+1

Cycling up Swaledale in the early morning sun was one of the stand out cycling moments for me this year.


----------



## StuartG (31 Dec 2011)

Interested - but a few issues to be resolved. First - my Thursday night excuse of the storm for my late return didn't wash. So getting Senior Management Team approval and/or participation is going to require some effort. A tandem is, perhaps, a tad too much effort so I was thinking, Simon, if you need a van driver - I've got a willing volunteer with previous sag waggon experience ...

The other issue is whether you are prepared to go down a notch on your target market. TMN has left me for dead before now. I'd prefer B&B.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Dec 2011)

I'm disappointed re Barca/Nice, but highly interested in the alternative. Could probably only commit to two three* days due to sparse finances. Prefer June, but will go with the majority if possible.

TMN - fancy some company up them hills? 

*Swaledales looks fab.


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2011)

User13710 said:


> I meant the less extreme route of the choices on offer, but OF COURSE I know there will be a lot of uphill stuff - *we're going north aren't we? Haven't you ever looked at a globe for goodness sake?*
> 
> (and I don't mind walking, esp if the scenery's stunning ...)


 
Er, yes  I merely meant that it's probably the difference between how many 'lots' you put before climbing...


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Dec 2011)

rb58 said:


> Registering a gentle interest here.... Only I do want to tick the LeJog box in 2012, so will think about a plan that might be LEHPCJOG.


 
Am a plus one to that idea too as I really must get a Lejog under my belt and this would be a great work around..

My only concession upon a fully 'yes please, count me in and lets get reccie'ing', is I cant commit to too much at all just yet as I am hoping to be accepted as a Games Maker for the Olympics and its all at an early stage, so I wouldn't want things to cross-over and clash..

But.. I shall keep my eye on the thread and it will be at my forethought. 

Of which, as I done touring this year, going light, is great with said mileage not a problem. Said mileage, tour loaded... another kettle of chips..


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Dec 2011)

1661457 said:


> Never mind LEJOG, the World and his dog do that one. Start from whatever counts as the furthest corner of Kent, ride up to HPC for the start and there you go, an end to end for the thinking man. You could even carry on across to Cape Wrath if you wanted to make it more of a diagonal.


 
Your soo right Adrian... ..


----------



## LouiseL (31 Dec 2011)

I would love to join you for the first 5 days. I have another committment shortly after that which unfortunately means I won't be able to go all the way. 

I'm very glad Simon mentioned laundry! Being a girlie hygiene arrangements are always quite near the top of my priorities. The only time I've cycled in Scotland it rained every day, so drying shorts off the back of panniers wasn't an option. Fortunately the YHs had good drying rooms.

Dependent on numbers, getting bikes back is possibly the biggest logistical problem. There used to be only 4 bike spaces on trains from Wick and booking their place was essential. It looks like Simon has a cunning plan involving the minibus.

Ooh I'm getting excited about this already.


----------



## srw (31 Dec 2011)

Assuming your nearest and dearest is on side, I think you've just scored 100% with your target market. Were I a single man I'd be signed up already. But I'm not, and I will see what interest my nearest and dearest has. Coincidentally, the week of June 15th is the second week of the only fortnight we've got available for holiday until August - so a cunning plan involving LE (or the Lizard) to London in week one, then London to JOG in week two may be on the table.

The support driver is essentially essential if you're going to get the likes of me to do 75-mile days in unflat terrain for a week. I'll also vouch for the benefits of someone to go shopping for elevenses, lunch and tea. It breaks up the day nicely, and gives those little milestones project managers are so keen on.


----------



## redfalo (31 Dec 2011)

I'd be interested as well. This tour might give me the final push to get my touring bike over from Germany to the UK.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2011)

Some initial thoughts would be that June would be a much better time to do this. With Route A you will have severe problems with people walking on the Tor Law to Jedburgh section, meaning you could lose a lot of time. In addition, that sort of terrain could start to demoralise some people, which you don't want for those who are trying to to do the whole route. However, as you said, the rest of Route A is good, so it's a bit of a dilemma. Perhaps lengthen other days slightly to have that particular section shorter?

Something to consider is what to do about lunch. It would be be hard to book ahead as well as find a suitable venue for all the riders, plus it would take up a lot of time to have a sit down meal every day. What you'll need is calories. Although the van/minibus can obviously carry routine food supplies such as snack bars, energy gels and drinks, it would really save a lot of time if you got people to say in the morning what sandwiches/takeaways/kebabs/etc they wanted, then the driver can get those purchased and be parked up at the halfway spot. I've got a number of gazebos you can borrow - I think one's either 6 m or 8 m long.

For camp sites, make sure they've got electrical hook-ups, so people can charge phones, cameras and gizmos and make sure people have the right connectors. Obviously all that stuff can also go in the van. Anyone planning on doing this at the last minute, who doesn't like camping, may have problems finding accommodation. For planning my charity ride last June, when ringing round places in Scotland in January/February, I had real problems in some places to find hotels - a common comment was that they were fully booked for June already. Which seemed odd. However, as already mentioned, Scotland is worth it.


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Dec 2011)

lunch should be an individual responsibility.
I have not yet encountered a hill I couldn't walk up.
a commercial driver would not be as good as a volunteer.
just my latest thoughts.

ps to embarass louise l i should point out that her "other commitment" is the Mille Alba, a 1000k ride round Scotland. Chapeau. Sorry L, couldn't resist it!


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Dec 2011)

1661457 said:


> Never mind LEJOG, the World and his dog do that one. Start from whatever counts as the furthest corner of Kent, ride up to HPC for the start and there you go, an end to end for the thinking man. You could even carry on across to Cape Wrath if you wanted to make it more of a diagonal.


Dungeness to Durness springs to mind. The alcohol I have consumed is playing tricks with my mind. I could do that, via HPC and JoG. Hic! I could easily do Dungeness to HPC, perhaps the week before.... and JoG to Durness is 90 miles and can't be that hard can it? Especially if Adrian was there to look after me.....


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Some initial thoughts would be that June would be a much better time to do this. With Route A you will have severe problems with people walking on the Tor Law to Jedburgh section, meaning you could lose a lot of time. In addition, that sort of terrain could start to demoralise some people, which you don't want for those who are trying to to do the whole route. However, as you said, the rest of Route A is good, so it's a bit of a dilemma. Perhaps lengthen other days slightly to have that particular section shorter?
> 
> Something to consider is what to do about lunch. It would be be hard to book ahead as well as find a suitable venue for all the riders, plus it would take up a lot of time to have a sit down meal every day. What you'll need is calories. Although the van/minibus can obviously carry routine food supplies such as snack bars, energy gels and drinks, it would really save a lot of time if you got people to say in the morning what sandwiches/takeaways/kebabs/etc they wanted, then the driver can get those purchased and be parked up at the halfway spot. I've got a number of gazebos you can borrow - I think one's either 6 m or 8 m long.
> 
> For camp sites, make sure they've got electrical hook-ups, so people can charge phones, cameras and gizmos and make sure people have the right connectors. Obviously all that stuff can also go in the van. Anyone planning on doing this at the last minute, who doesn't like camping, may have problems finding accommodation. For planning my charity ride last June, when ringing round places in Scotland in January/February, I had real problems in some places to find hotels - a common comment was that they were fully booked for June already. Which seemed odd. However, as already mentioned, Scotland is worth it.


all good stuff, FD, and I'm sure that I speak for the rest of CC when I say that 'I've got a number of gazebos' is the most desireable sig line of the year!

Tow Law to Jedburgh isn't easy to work around. You can't do much by walking on those roads, which is why some form of vehicle back-up is perhaps more of a necessity on Route A than Route B, and, unfortunately, there's not much by way of settlement between the two towns other than Corbridge. There's a small B+B at Rochester, (but believe me when I say small.......for the under 5'9"s only!) Having said that - it's 67 miles, which is, I think, possible. Susie did a tougher 68 miles from Girona to Perpignan, and she's let me back in the house (but only as far as the front porch...)

I do agree that people should book as early as possible, but I've always made arrangements on the move via the STB or whatever they're called these days, booking around 2 in the afternoon for the night ahead. It might be that the Euro shoots up in value against the pound, and brings German visitors back to the Highlands though.

I think that the van can play a role in meals, but that really depends on who is doing the driving. Martin may well be right about a volunteer, or somebody we know, but it's going to be a pretty dull task unless they're deep in to good books or Nintendo wotsits. Again, the British tea-shop is one of the great wonders of this world - it is possible for a dozen people to catch a cup of tea and a cake and be back on the bike in fairly short order, especially if there is an element of pre-ordering.

Thus far it's 100% for June.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> I could easily do Dungeness to HPC, perhaps the week before.... and JoG to Cape Wrath can't be that hard can it?


 
A man of your calibre could easily do Dungeness to HPC during the day on the Friday itself. A few hours to recover and then set off at midnight on the big trip.

At the other end, JoG to Cape Wrath would be about 120 miles and 6,000 ft of climbing overall. Worthwhile though as it's quite stunning along the north coast.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Tow Law to Jedburgh isn't easy to work around.


 
I forgot to mention I wasn't able to find a place with spare rooms at all in Tow Law last June, so I ended up having to rejig my route completely. Looking back at my notes, we did 104 miles Edinburgh to Hexham, with nearly 12,000 ft of climbing.........

Although the A68 did have some nice descents, we really began to hate it as an actual entity, due to its unrelenting nature, the fact that the wind just seemed to blow straight down it and the annoying condition of the road surface in places, due to being surfaced with large stones so that even with titanium and carbon steeds, we started to feel a bit numb in places.

If you could alter that leg to, say Consett to Jedburgh, I think it might work out better. Plus at that point in the tour, mentally it might help people, knowing there's a shorter distance to be covered.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2011)

You should have got a tow, Adam - there's no law against it.


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Dec 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> JoG to Cape Wrath would be about 120 miles and 6,000 ft of climbing overall


I would need to ask for more time off work. But that might not be a problem. I am in charge of the holiday rota


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2012)

I'm unreservedly up for this if it's in June. In fact I'm quietly relieved [quietly as in ] at the shelving of the Barcelona-Nice plan, as I had no hope of making the original dates. A rash of family birthdays in June means I'm in danger of missing the start whatever happens. Which is a shame, but a better option than missing the end, which sounds fab. I might get the funny little Jeff Bruce bike out and see if I can make it fit me.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2012)

FD - I'd like to make the Tow Law stop at the top of the hill, rather than at the bottom - I think starting the day with a 150 metre climb might chip away at my popularity............but, having looked again, there are a couple of B+Bs at Castleside, which is seven miles further along the A68 from Tow Law.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> One important thing - laundry.


Is this really necessary? We're only going for a week......


----------



## Becs (1 Jan 2012)

This talk of A roads is worrisome . . . Will the route mainly be quite quiet?


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2012)

Becs said:


> This talk of A roads is worrisome . . . Will the route mainly be quite quiet?


There are A roads and A roads. What gets called one in many parts of Scotland ranks as a B down here in the south east. Worry not. Or worry less, anyway....


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2012)

Becs said:


> This talk of A roads is worrisome . . . Will the route mainly be quite quiet?


yes. Mostly. 

First of all - traffic levels outside the southeast of England are generally lower, and, in Scotland, much lower. That doesn't necessarily make them safer, because people in Northern Scotland drive like loons, but, taken as a whole, we go down roads you'd think yourself lucky to be on if you're used to the southeast.

Having said that....there are some stretches that will be less pleasant.

If we go via Bingham and York
a) the A508 from Northampton to Market Harborough has lots of traffic, and is not very wide, but we will aim to get off it by breakfast time on Saturday morning, when most of the cars will be coming south. I'll be at the back, giving the cars the hard stare.
b) we'll clear the A6097/A614 early on Sunday morning and while the A60 and A19 in to York are busy* (*Reduced Northern Scale), but not overfast, and it will be a Sunday. If the traffic is heavy we can take a diversion north of Selby which will add a mile or two to the trip. To give you an idea - (moralists please look away now) I rode down ten miles of the A60 on the phone - there's no way I'd do that in the daytime in the southeast
c) the A19 north of York is busy, but we will be off it very early on Monday morning - again, going against the flow
d) the A167 is not very busy, and we will be on it for a short time
e) the A68 (aka The Hell of the North) is not very busy, and has few commercial vehicles south of the A697 junction, where it becomes a wideish smooth road. It's busy going in to Edinburgh, but we'll start early in the morning, go via Nether Blainslie (I'll be looking for the pothole I hit in 1980 and 2003) and get over the hills before a late breakfast. We do take a diversion at Pathhead, and go in to the city on the A7, which is a bit like the Romford Road, but not as busy.
f) I'll take local advice on the A90 toward the Forth Road bridge, because we'll be on it late morning/early afternoon
g) There are stretches of the A9 between Perth and the Kessock Bridge near Inverness that are difficult to avoid (we'll mostly be travelling on the 'old A9'). There are heavy trucks on this road, and if it rains, or there's a crosswind, it's no fun, particularly over Drumochter - having said that, the last time I went up it the southwesterly was so strong that I barely had to pedal. 
f) Snorri is going to disagree with me here, but I reckon the A9 north of Tain is kids' stuff. Put it this way - There's No Way It's Essex

My plan is to publish the route with projected times, and people can judge for themselves - but I do know the entire route, and there are many, many times when you wonder if you're in the same country.


----------



## snorri (1 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> .
> f) Snorri is going to disagree with me here, but I reckon the A9 north of Tain is kids' stuff. Put it this way - There's No Way It's Essex.


It's actually the Inverness to Tain section I prefer to avoid, it's OK north of Tain. 
A lot depends on the time of day, but I just consider the 70mph dual carriageways to be thoroughly unpleasant around Inverness. There are alternatives, but on a longer trip people seem prepared to put up with the crap in exchange for the overall time saved by using the A9.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2012)

there is a lovely B-road diversion just south of Inverness I've taken every time I've gone that way, and may even have made it in to the TRAT route. It's the B9154 - a road that seems to have no earthly purpose except to give cyclists a wonderful excursion. We'll definitely be taking that one. And I love the diversions through Bankfoot and Dalmarnock and the one that goes from Pitlochry all the way past Blair Atholl. From Newtonmore on you can stay on the old road almost as far as Slochd.

I'm intending to come in to Tain the back way, via Alness


----------



## snorri (1 Jan 2012)

B9154,Ah yes, it's a pleasant bit via Moy then down the Craggie Braes (anyone feeling the strain can sign in to the old folks home at Meall More) . Then on to the A9 for the climb up to Bogbain where you can bear left off the A9, and via the underpass taking the "old A9" again into Inverness.
Re Dalmarnock, another attractive road, the copper beeches were looking well last summer.





On from there a few miles before taking a right, then across the old railway bridge to Logierait, then the unclassified road which takes you past the entrance to Fonab camp site (recommended) on the outskirts of Pitlochry.
From Newtonmore you can remain on the "old A9" right to the Slochd using the unclassified but well surfaced road from the A9 junction north of Carr Bridge which takes you under the A9 and carries on to the Slochd summit from where you can take a more pleasant route north via Tomatin.
Tain the back way via Alness is good!
I realise the time/mileage constraints, but you might like to consider taking the minor road along the north shore of the Beauly Firth and on via Muir of Ord, Conon Bridge, Dingwall to rejoin the A9 on the north shore of the Cromarty Firth. That would save a climb over the Black Isle and is more scenic too, especally leaving Inverness with the morning sun shining on the snow covered hills to the west.
Must get back to compiling these tourist brochures now.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Jan 2012)

Two vehicles.
A big van, carries bags on the way up, and bikes on the way back. 
A minibus, hired in Inverness, carries the riders back to London afterwards at a total cost of £700 plus fuel. Driven by a series of those at the finish. 
Simples. Just an idea.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> g) There are stretches of the A9 between Perth and the Kessock Bridge near Inverness that are difficult to avoid (we'll mostly be travelling on the 'old A9'). There are heavy trucks on this road, and if it rains, or there's a crosswind, it's no fun, *particularly over Drumochter* - having said that, the last time I went up it the southwesterly was so strong that I barely had to pedal.


NCN7 no good then?


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> NCN7 no good then?


 
Good for most of us who are plodding along with laden panniers, but some short sections are not favoured by skinny-tyred people in a hurry.


----------



## alanbrice (2 Jan 2012)

Hi folks, am new to Cycle Chat, encouraged by my brother (he's the mad one of us two). ok the picture does show me on my Brompton going up Mont Ventoux to Cafe Reynaud so i'm not quite sane.

i live in Newcastle so have a little local knowledge of the Tow Law / Consett or Durham to Scottish Borders area. the A68 ride is quite a roller coaster and it is also quite busy - for the north. but avoiding it would be a nightmare of trying to negotiate smaller roads. going via Durham puts you into the Tyneside conurbation which isn't so much fun although i think the A697 north of Morpeth is nicer than the A68. the big problem with either route is places to stay for any group of more than a few. Tow Law is such a dump. as is Consett. on the A697 route there are places like Wooler with several B&Bs. i'm connected through work to a retreat centre off the A68 near Riding Mill & they might be able to do a reasonable sized group for a lowish price with food included, single rooms, good showers etc.. http://www.minsteracres.org/who-we-are.htm just a thought. perhaps i could join you for a day or two as you pass through the north east of England? cheers
alan


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> B9154,Ah yes, it's a pleasant bit via Moy then down the Craggie Braes (anyone feeling the strain can sign in to the old folks home at Meall More) . Then on to the A9 for the climb up to Bogbain where you can bear left off the A9, and via the underpass taking the "old A9" again into Inverness.
> Re Dalmarnock, another attractive road, the copper beeches were looking well last summer.
> View attachment 5887
> 
> ...


you say that in jest, but you're kind of making my point - it is the most fantastic part of the world.


----------



## User482 (3 Jan 2012)

Sounds fantastic. A pity I'm on holiday in June!

Anyone worried about the daily distance or the climbs in northern Scotland shouldn't be. Think about it - you have all day to do 75 miles. If you are on the road by 9am, and take 2 hours worth of stops in total, averaging 12mph would see you finished by 5.30pm, which leaves plenty of time for a shower, change of clothes and pre-dinner G&T. Regarding the climbs, by the time you hit Helmsdale, you'll be super-fit, and you're avoiding those tiresome hills in Devon & Cornwall that are at the beginning of a Lejog.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Jan 2012)

ok ok ok ok, so, I may be convinced that it would be possible....... Now can someone please persuade my GLW.........


----------



## clivedb (4 Jan 2012)

Sadly I have work commitments on Wednesday 20 and Saturday 23rd June that make this organisationally impossible - it would indeed also be physiologically too demanding unless I were to get on my bike a lot more frequently between now and June. However I plan to join the HPC to Northampton leg and see you on your way.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2012)

clivedb said:


> Sadly I have work commitments on Wednesday 20 and Saturday 23rd June that make this organisationally impossible - it would indeed also be physiologically too demanding unless I were to get on my bike a lot more frequently between now and June. However I plan to join the HPC to Northampton leg and see you on your way.


great - all round yours for 'elevenses' then! (Actually there's a Tesco a few hundred yards off the route...)


----------



## srw (4 Jan 2012)

1667074 said:


> Always with the Tescos.


http://www.waitrose.com/content/waitrose/en/bf_home/bf/115.html?viewSeasonal=false&postCode=MK9+3NJ

My nearest and dearest is now expressing more than a theoretical interest, and I'm in discussion with His Zeqqness over the appropriateness of a bicycle built for two along the A68.


----------



## fimm (4 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ...
> f) I'll take local advice on the A90 toward the Forth Road bridge, because we'll be on it late morning/early afternoon
> ...


You're not allowed to cycle on the A90.
There's a rubbish cycle path somewhere "parallel" to it. If you are planning to come through central Edinburgh, then you should get on the cycle path that follows the disused railway line just past Haymarket, and once you get to the A90 take the back roads - I can check with my boyfriend what the exact route that he used to commute Edinburgh - Rosyth was.

If you are wanting to go round Edinburgh there's a few of us on here who can offer differing suggestions as to routes - I assume you know that you can't cycle on the bypass either, but there is an "inner ring road" that is kind of signposted.

(If you are unlucky enough to hit very high winds it is possible for the Bridge to be closed to cyclists and pedestrians while still open to cars. This can be solved by putting the bikes (and their riders) on the train at Dalmeny (= South Queensferry) and getting off again at North Queensferry or Inverkeithing. Fairly unlikely in summer but worth knowing what you're going to do if it does happen).

I don't think there's any way I can do this, but I'm going to keep an eye on the thread because it sounds a lot of fun!


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2012)

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/hpcjog-fridays-tour.html - underway


----------



## clivedb (4 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> great - all round yours for 'elevenses' then! (Actually there's a Tesco a few hundred yards off the route...)


 
I expect Tesco will be better stocked than me! But do let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2012)

truth be told it's in Newport Pagnall


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Two vehicles.
> A big van, carries bags on the way up, and bikes on the way back.
> A minibus, hired in Inverness, carries the riders back to London afterwards at a total cost of £700 plus fuel. Driven by a series of those at the finish.
> Simples. Just an idea.


very worth considering.

At the moment the number one line of inquiry is a long wheelbase transit fitted with six seats.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/hpcjog-fridays-tour.html - underway


Like that so far. Is there actually anywhere to stay in Bingham? From what I can find via Google the answer appears to be 'no', I am of course happy to be proved wrong. There are multiple other options within a few miles (I might just stay in Nottingham, a few more extra miles won't do any harm).


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

there are a couple of camp sites, the Yeung Sing Hotel in the centre of town, and a couple of hotels to the north, including one that was once the house of Lord Alf Robens. I'm away from my computer, but, from memory, there's a B+B or two.

http://www.yeungsing.com/


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jan 2012)

Sounds good so far. Just got to cllear dates with horse sitter.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Sounds good so far. Just got to cllear dates with horse sitter.


From jockeying to 'Jock' eyeing eh, John?
Hay ho!


----------



## mistral (5 Jan 2012)

Had a chat to the family last night, I think I'll be able to join this jolly adventure.


----------



## clivedb (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> truth be told it's in Newport Pagnall


Simon,
I'm not sure what time you plan on getting there but it's a Tesco Express in Newport Pagnell and appears to open at 7 am. You may do better to go to the large Kingston Tesco in SE Milton Keynes and which looks reasonably close to the route. It has 24 hour opening and I guess would be better supplied with toilets. I can visit them and report back if you want.


----------



## clivedb (5 Jan 2012)

clivedb said:


> Simon,
> I'm not sure what time you plan on getting there but it's a Tesco Express in Newport Pagnell and appears to open at 7 am. You may do better to go to the large Kingston Tesco in SE Milton Keynes and which looks reasonably close to the route. It has 24 hour opening and I guess would be better supplied with toilets. I can visit them and report back if you want.


 
I mean the stores in general not the toilets specifically - before the Aperitif wisecrack...


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> there are a couple of camp sites, the Yeung Sing Hotel in the centre of town, and a couple of hotels to the north, including one that was once the house of Lord Alf Robens. I'm away from my computer, but, from memory, there's a B+B or two.
> 
> http://www.yeungsing.com/


There's the Royal Oak just up the road which always used to have a camping field round the back - good beer too, it was one of our post-fishing haunts back in the day. That neck of the woods is match-fishing mecca almost.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

clivedb said:


> Simon,
> I'm not sure what time you plan on getting there but it's a Tesco Express in Newport Pagnell and appears to open at 7 am. You may do better to go to the large Kingston Tesco in SE Milton Keynes and which looks reasonably close to the route. It has 24 hour opening and I guess would be better supplied with toilets. I can visit them and report back if you want.


Sorry, Clive, it's the Kingston one I was looking at - I'd sort of shifted it to Newport Pagnall because that's where we'd head for after.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> There's the Royal Oak just up the road which always used to have a camping field round the back - good beer too, it was one of our post-fishing haunts back in the day. That neck of the woods is match-fishing mecca almost.


added to the list, despite there being pictures of 'tubby nude girls' above the urinals

Snorri - if you've got any recommendations from the Tain area I'd be very grateful


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> added to the list, despite there being pictures of 'tubby nude girls' above the urinals


those crazy CAMRA types with their beards, sandals and love of mucky pictures....


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Jan 2012)

If your breakfasting in Northampton then think Salcey Forest Cafe.
http://www.salceyforestcafe.com/
It should be just off your route up from Newport Pagnell.

If you want to miss the A508 north of Northampton then theres either the Bramptom Valley Way.
Its an old railway line so offroad but a good macadam surface.
Or the A5199 then across to the B6047 via Kibworth Beaucamp, its a couple of miles further but the roads a lot quieter.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

I'm getting some feedback which suggests an extra day - leaving Friday am. What do people think?


----------



## User482 (5 Jan 2012)

If you're stopping at Helmsdale, you really should visit the chippy (you can eat in). "Quirky" really doesn't do it justice...as I recall, it includes a homage to Barbara Cartland.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm getting some feedback which suggests an extra day - leaving Friday am. What do people think?



I thought the classic midnight start was a pleasing thing. But then I might miss the start anyway, so should probably put a sock in it...


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

TC - I agree, but people are a bit spooked by the Night and Day thing....


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV5e7mWcQJE&feature=related


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm getting some feedback which suggests an extra day - leaving Friday am. What do people think?


What, some don't want to do FNRtJOG? Each to their own.


----------



## mistral (5 Jan 2012)

I can understand people being a little concerned. But a gentle 60 or 70 miles through the night followed by 25 or so miles after breakfast, then 25 miles more following elevenses is easily doable by your target group. I suggest the thought of 120+ miles without sleep is more daunting than the actual task. It also has the advantage of getting us out of the smoke on relatively quiet roads?

And don't forget; Simon has sorted the weather, it will be a lovely clear night with a gently tailwind, the sunrise will be glorious followed by the perfect summers day .....


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> From jockeying to 'Jock' eyeing eh, John?
> Hay ho!


Something like that Martin. ;-)


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Jan 2012)

I prefer the midnight start for the empty roads through London, the iconic FNRttC start to the tour and the Friday at work which means I will not have to take an extra day of holiday.
I will be knackered by 3pm on the Saturday but then again I plan to be in my tent by then. I see the start as a normal FNRttC, then a bit of a potter for an hour or two (-ish) and an early finish. Then some kip, dinner in a pub and an early night. Not too much of a strain.

Also, I think I should flag up that after the Tour I am pondering riding from JoG to Cape Wrath because this is just about the only chance I will ever have to do it. I am thinking of riding into Saturday evening, and arriving on Sunday at Durness. There is a tiny boat masquerading as a ferry across a short stretch of water, cyclists are charged £7,50 return and it runs every day in summer. There is an 11 mile track to the actual Cape on the other side which a small bus can navigate so my bike can. I am hoping to get to the Cape and back to "the mainland" by Sunday night. That gives me until Tuesday night to get to Inverness, and on the overnight train and straight into the office on Wednesday. Company welcome.
And while riding up from Dungeness is an admirable intention, it involves cycling through some very grotty bits of London, possibly in the rush hour, so I am not doing that.


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Jan 2012)

I am sure your particular bit is rendered less grotty by your presence old chap.

http://www.capewrath.org.uk/10_Ozone_Cafe.htm

Also sounds like it is worth popping in for a cup of tea. No toilets though. But open 24 hours a day. So a bit like some Tesco branches, then. But smaller.


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm getting some feedback which suggests an extra day - leaving Friday am. What do people think?


I don't particularly fancy the idea of the A5 through London and Dunstable during daylight hours on a weekday (it'll be chock-a-block with HGVs), and it makes the LE-London leg trickier to fit in - I was mentally counting on the Friday to do washing and resting. On the other hand there are other routes up through the Chilterns and northwards, but the nice ones would add climbing.

A compromise might be a Friday earlier start (?sundown), which would give a chance for an hour or few of sleep somewhere in the MK area.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2012)

The A5 - a great road...Clive already said that he would be happy for everyone to doss on his floor - he'll be in Tescos mostly, but will leave a key under the mat.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

Stephen - that was pretty much my thinking. The hejira, cloaked in silence and darkness. Redbourne at two in the morning, all tucked up in bed, except one small child, drawn to the bedroom window by the sussuration of tyres and quiet voices. A dream implanted, an ambition realised in a decade yet to come. Milton Keynes at four in the morning, DavyWalnutWhips stocking up on chocolate with quiet determination as the rest of bid goodbye to the last vestiges of southern suburbia. Swooping down in to Northampton and fleeing from the ring road before the city stirs. Market Harborough, soft stone and moistened by the Welland, and Melton Mowbray, red brick and cheap slate, all lit up by the morning sun, the clatter of shops opening dulled by tiredness. The scarp above Harby, all of the great flat to York laid out before us, the the mighty Trent flowing north and east, low byres housing cows brought in from watermeadows.....


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Jan 2012)

Have you been drinking diesel oil again?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2012)

Finished that 'roll-up' yet, Oh leader of pelotons?


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2012)

Up to a point, Lord Copper.


----------



## User10571 (5 Jan 2012)

Sussuration?






I would've said sibilation, myself.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm getting some feedback which suggests an extra day - leaving Friday am. What do people think?


 
I thought the first night-day sounded a bit hard. From my experience of doing that sort of thing a few times, I know that I generally get a bit sleepy after breakfast. With half an hour nap at that point, I have felt great to ride all day. Without it, I've found it hard going for a few hours (but then been alert later in the day).


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

no


----------



## StuartG (5 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Oh god, are we all going to be crammed into a bus shelter somewhere like they do on these long audax thingys?


I think what Del wast trying to say was bus shelters are strictly reserved for bus pass holders with bromptons ... well until you cross the scottie border


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Oh god, are we all going to be crammed into a bus shelter somewhere like they do on these long audax thingys?


 
On PBP, I was a bit tired after riding through the first night and was rather wanting a nap. But it was raining, and every possible dry corner had a cyclist sleeping in it - bus shelters, church doorways, everywhere. It looked a bit like a neutron bomb had been detonated!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2012)

Am I right in thinking that sleeping under canvas is a solid option and that said camping gear and other luggage will be transported for participants and not carried on the bike? In which case I might go and get my one man tent out of the loft and see if I like camping any more in my fifties than I did in my thirties.


----------



## LouiseL (5 Jan 2012)

I'm usually ok staying awake on the first night of a ride. I get a bit dozy around 3am but wake up again once the sun is fully up. I have no problem at all staying awake the next day as long as I'm pedalling or eating. I only feel sleepy if I stop or when it gets dark if I haven't slept a bit before then. I would prefer a Friday night start- less holiday used & less traffic in London. It's not going to be a full night and day riding to the first stop _surely_ so people can catch up missed sleep there by either having an early nap or sleeping through.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Jan 2012)

I'd agree with the comments above. It would be much more difficult to have 20+ riders heading up the A5 during the day, as there are stretches where it is not at all pleasant due to the volume and type of traffic. The alternative is to use more minor roads which would be hillier and involve more issues with navigation.

Logistically, it would be far simpler to start at night and get the grotty bits out of the way first when there is far less traffic. 123 miles, with the majority done at night will be far easier and it is not a large distance based on the target audience. Don't forget there will be ample opportunity for rest along the way, and on the assumption you'll get to Bingham by 2-3 pm, you can then get a couple of hours sleep, enjoy a good evening, then get an early night, and then wake up bright and early on Sunday morning, refreshed and ready to go.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> So I cycle 70/80/120 miles northwards (which is uphill, as any fule kno) then I have to find a campsite and PUT UP A TENT and crawl into it to try and sleep  ... well I never thought i'd be quoting my arch-enemy Maggie T, but, 'NO, NO, NO!' (I wouldn't have done that in my thirties either ). hahahahaha nice one Greg.


First night you should just use a bivvy bag.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> So I cycle 70/80/120 miles northwards (which is uphill, as any fule kno) then I have to find a campsite and PUT UP A TENT and crawl into it to try and sleep  ... well I never thought i'd be quoting my arch-enemy Maggie T, but, 'NO, NO, NO!' (I wouldn't have done that in my thirties either ). hahahahaha nice one Greg.


no - you join Susie and others in a scented hotel with choccys on the pillow, rose petals on the duvet, bubbles and lights in the bath and towels that are so fluffy you'll need a map to find your way out of them. Your laundry will be done for you while you have your nails polished and your fringe adjusted by 'Sergio', the hotel crimpeur (Frank will think that's something to do with climbing, and don't tell him otherwise)


----------



## User10571 (5 Jan 2012)

1669169 said:


> If it makes it any easier, think of it more as Don Logan.



Brilliant. 
And even better if you watch the link and then go to the 'Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes' one.


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> no - you join Susie and others in a scented hotel with choccys on the pillow, rose petals on the duvet, bubbles and lights in the bath and towels that are so fluffy you'll need a map to find your way out of them. Your laundry will be done for you while you have your nails polished and your fringe adjusted by 'Sergio', the hotel crimpeur (Frank will think that's something to do with climbing, and don't tell him otherwise)


Which works until about the borders, at which point the scented hotel becomes a scented b+b, the scent becomes stale fag-smoke and the duvet becomes nylon sheets under a cellular blanket.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Which works until about the borders, at which point the scented hotel becomes a scented b+b, the scent becomes *stale fag-smoke and the duvet becomes nylon sheets under a cellular blanket.*


at which point my own sleeping bag becomes a familiar and attractive proposition.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Which works until about the borders, at which point the scented hotel becomes a scented b+b, the scent becomes stale fag-smoke and the duvet becomes nylon sheets under a cellular blanket.


I'll concede that there is a worrying amount of plaid patterns. I'm going to have to work that one. Wrong-coloured hotel wallpaper has got me in to serious trouble before now - I haven't heard the last of Harwich 2010. But, in fairness, the hotels in the south of France were variable. Not that I didn't get in to trouble for those as well....dammit she once walked out of the Plaza. I'm doomed. Better snuggle up to Greg....


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2012)

User10571 said:


> Brilliant.
> And even better if you watch the link and then go to the 'Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes' one.


 

LOL, Cheeer User10571...


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2012)

Bad taste and expensive hotels more or less go hand in hand - and it always seems ungrateful to complain if someone else is paying the bills. I'm surprised a jet-setting international businesswoman hasn't discovered that yet.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Jan 2012)

I usually find pitching a tent when you want to go to sleep inside it amazingly easy. It's almost as if I have an incentive to get it done 

As for north of the border, that's where the youth hostels become a lot nicer


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> I wouldn't have done that in my thirties


Quite so. But you are well posh, thus can stay in a B&B
It will be easier for you.


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> It would be much more difficult to have 20+ riders heading up the A5 during the day, as there are stretches where it is not at all pleasant due to the volume and type of traffic. The alternative is to use more minor roads which would be hillier and involve more issues with navigation.
> 
> it would be far simpler to start at night and get the grotty bits out of the way first when there is far less traffic.
> 
> then get an early night, and then wake up bright and early on Sunday morning, refreshed and ready to go.



^^^^
What he says.


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Jan 2012)

LouiseL said:


> It's not going to be a full night and day riding to the first stop _surely_


Dear god I hope not.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Jan 2012)

I should think 3.45 am Tesco's in Milton Keynes for a little break, 8.30 am a full breakfast in a nice cafe in Market Harborough, around 11.30 for an early lunch stop in a bijou restaurant in Melton Mowbray and then you'd be in Bingham by 2 pm. 1st leg all done.

It'll be fun!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

I'd have thought we'd be rolling in to Bingham about two in the afternoon. I agree with a lot that's been written above - I like the idea of leaving at midnight, but there are practical gains as well. Those of us who have battled our way up the A5 in the daytime will know that it's tough going - like almost any exit from London any time other than early Sunday morning.

My concern is the A508, which I'm going to have to take a look at early one Saturday morning


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'd have thought we'd be rolling in to Bingham about two in the afternoon


TBH I'd be astonished if anyone on a "normal" FNRttC was in bed before then. So on The Tour we should be able to cope with that. Not to mention campervan owners who spend all night riding to Whitstable and all day boozing in inappropriate company. No names, no packdrill.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

we've received an absolutely outstanding offer of a luggage drop off and bike storage point less than two miles from HPC (it's such a wonderful offer that I'm toying with the idea of starting the ride at the Adelphi)


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2012)

Firmly in favour of our usual start time- as others have pointed out, much easier to get out of the smoke that way. 

Excellent news about the drop-off point offer. I'll hopefully be able to get the leave for this sorted out next week.


----------



## Becs (6 Jan 2012)

Judging by the conversation I had with my PhD supervisor today I'll be unlikely to get a week off until september


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I should think 3.45 am Tesco's in Milton Keynes for a little break, 8.30 am a full breakfast in a nice cafe in Market Harborough, around 11.30 for an *early lunch stop in a bijou restaurant in Melton Mowbray* and then you'd be in Bingham by 2 pm. 1st leg all done.
> 
> It'll be fun!


Pork Pie for lunch! Yummy!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2012)

Becs said:


> Judging by the conversation I had with my PhD supervisor today I'll be unlikely to get a week off until september


Would they accept a tale of kidnap and hostage taking by marauding cyclists from the north?


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> My concern is the A508, which I'm going to have to take a look at early one Saturday morning


 
The A508 isn't too bad, although when we did Andy's charity pootle to Trafalgar Square before Christmas, he and Rob did have a bus get a bit too close. However, it didn't have lots of traffic on it, even at the A14 junction. Generally it's very straight, which does make it a very boring road to be on to be honest with some long, not too steep drags up. The lanes on the east are better, although of course then the hills will be shorter but steeper. Depending up on which route you use, the lanes could have less climbing overall.


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2012)

Becs said:


> Judging by the conversation I had with my PhD supervisor today I'll be unlikely to get a week off until september


Academics don't live in the real world (at least I know my supervisor didn't). _Mens sana in corpore sano_ and all that - tell her that a week away from the books will be worth any number of all-nighters. If one of my members of staff told me they weren't planning on taking any holiday between now and September I'd tell them not to be silly - and I bet your supervisor will have a number of "conferences" lined up.


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2012)

Midnight start has my vote too. At the moment, I'm still planning to ride from LE (it's a box I need to tick) to arrive Thursday evening, so Friday will be a rest day before heading off on the next leg.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Midnight start has my vote too. At the moment, I'm still planning to ride from LE (it's a box I need to tick) to arrive Thursday evening, so Friday will be a rest day before heading off on the next leg.


Later, there will be a talk entitled "Ross, on why."


----------



## Becs (6 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Academics don't live in the real world (at least I know my supervisor didn't). _Mens sana in corpore sano_ and all that - tell her that a week away from the books will be worth any number of all-nighters. If one of my members of staff told me they weren't planning on taking any holiday between now and September I'd tell them not to be silly - and I bet your supervisor will have a number of "conferences" lined up.


 
I'm already skiing next week and have had the best part of 6 months off ("working from home") to look after my mother so he's been pretty good so far! I'm now essentially doing a 2 and half year PhD and trying to get 5 papers written before 1st october when I start my new job - no rest for the wicked! If the mouse gods are smiling I may still get away for this ride but it depends how quickly they make mouse babies! I was hoping for a september ride as a break between submitting and starting the new job be ce la vie!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Midnight start has my vote too. At the moment, I'm still planning to ride from LE (it's a box I need to tick) to arrive Thursday evening, so Friday will be a rest day before heading off on the next leg.


at first I thought this was completely bonkers, but if one takes the most economical LEJoG to be 875 mile, LeHPCJoG at 955 miles is only 80 miles longer. Good luck!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Later, there will be a talk entitled "Ross, on why."


or Ross Goes To Cromarty


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> or Ross Goes To Cromarty


'Kin Ross...gets in everywhere, that bloke.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Later, there will be a talk entitled "Ross, on why."


Every morning you'll have to shout "We stir! Ross!"


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jan 2012)

up north it'll be 'Ee stir Ross!'.

It's the Paris trip that worries me. 'Biff Ross!'


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> And while riding up from Dungeness is an admirable intention, it involves cycling through some very grotty bits of London, possibly in the rush hour, so I am not doing that.


 
 Dungeness to HPC would be just under 80 miles, mainly on quiet lanes (until you get to London of course). I don't think it would be a major problem with the traffic. Allowing for a 9 am departure, you could easily be at HPC for 4.30 pm. If anyone specifically wants to do the full length of the UK by adding on another day before the start, on the Friday, I'd be up for looking at this.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> at first I thought this was completely bonkers, but if one takes the most economical LEJoG to be 875 mile, LeHPCJoG at 955 miles is only 80 miles longer. Good luck!


That is surprising at first but, on reflection, England gets pretty narrow with the Severn bridge only being 100 miles west of London, so it must be right.

The other semi-surprising finding is that London-JoG, which sounds like a long way, is less than twice as far as London-LE (333 miles, from my house)



rb58 said:


> Midnight start has my vote too. At the moment, I'm still planning to ride from LE (it's a box I need to tick) to arrive Thursday evening, so Friday will be a rest day before heading off on the next leg.


What route are you taking, Ross?


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Dungeness to HPC would be just under 80 miles, mainly on quiet lanes (until you get to London of course).


You are absolutely right. Your use of the phrase "until you get to London" puts a bit of a damper on the ride up from Dungeness. Also, I live in Kent and have been to Dungeness and ridden on the roads between there and London loads of times - and ocasionally I ride to work in London - so that doesn't really appeal to me. I'd rather go for the iconic start of a FNRttC. Not to mention how I'd get my campimg kit from Dungeness to the start of the ride. Loading up the audax bike with tent, etc etc and riding to London doesn't get my vote.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> You are absolutely right. Your use of the phrase "until you get to London" puts a bit of a damper on the ride up from Dungeness. Also, I live in Kent and have been to Dungeness and ridden on the roads between there and London loads of times - and ocasionally I ride to work in London - so that doesn't really appeal to me. I'd rather go for the iconic start of a FNRttC. Not to mention how I'd get my campimg kit from Dungeness to the start of the ride. Loading up the audax bike with tent, etc etc and riding to London doesn't get my vote.


 
Ah, in that case, how about an alternative. 

Leave your camping stuff at home and rather than Dungeness, start from Broadstairs (potententially the most south-easterly point in the UK), follow the coast along, then do the Whitstable FNRttC route in reverse. If we set off early enough, then you'd get to HPC way before 4.30, then you get the train back home before the 4.30 ban on bikes, have a rest, pick up your stuff and then get the train back to London for the midnight start.

Simples.


----------



## Sketchley (6 Jan 2012)

Hi All,

Mrs Sketchley is happy for me to do this so looks like I'm coming. Going to have be serious with the diet between now and then, shedding a couple of stones will make the hills much easier....

Re Friday midnight start, it is a Friday's tour so this does get my vote. One thought though if you found a good place to do it, could people who did not want to do the midnight start simply start the ride at breakfast the following morning?

Chris W


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> start from Broadstairs (potententially the most south-easterly point in the UK), follow the coast along, then do the Whitstable FNRttC route in reverse


Let me get this right. You're suggesting I get the train to London, then get the train to Broadstairs. Then ride back to London, and get the train home. Then get the the train back to London. Now, I do like trains, but not quite that much.... also, I have ridden the north Kent coast and it is very nice. That's a photograph of me on it, just to the left of these words.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jan 2012)

Correct, apart from the first train to London. No need to do that bit - just head out to Broadstairs from your place.


----------



## velovoice (6 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Let me get this right. You're suggesting I get the train to London, then get the train to Broadstairs. Then ride back to London, and get the train home. Then get the the train back to London. Now, I do like trains, but not quite that much.... also, I have ridden the north Kent coast and it is very nice. That's a photograph of me on it, just to the left of these words.


I think you've got one trip too many there...
Ride Broadstairs to London, leave bike at the drop place.
Train back home, pick up camping gear.
Train to London, drop camping gear at the drop place, collect bike.
Meet up for Tour start.
= 1 round trip train journey.


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Midnight start has my vote too. At the moment, I'm still planning to ride from LE (it's a box I need to tick) to arrive Thursday evening, so Friday will be a rest day before heading off on the next leg.


That is also our thought - in a touringtandemtastic stately manner. My thinking is that this is the best chance we'll get to do LEJOG without the hassle of having to source and organise our own routes and accommodation.


----------



## benborp (6 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin, to resurrect the possibility of Dungeness to London I know of several routes into town from the south that progress from the North Downs to within three miles of the Thames with the barest whiff of suburbia (and I don't mean you'll be riding through the equivalent of Croydon for twenty miles).


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Jan 2012)

hmmmmmmm. tell me more.....


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> That is surprising at first but, on reflection, England gets pretty narrow with the Severn bridge only being 100 miles west of London, so it must be right.
> 
> What route are you taking, Ross?


 
Not even thought about a route yet Frank, so all suggestions welcome...... I'm thinking - travel down over the weekend, start the ride early on the Monday, which gives 4 days to get to London (which should be more then enough). Rest/laundry etc. on the Friday ready for the 'main event'. If others are considering the LEPHCJOG option, we maybe should start a sub thread.

And just in case there's any doubt, I would far prefer the B&B/hotel option over a tent for HPC-JOG.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2012)

benborp said:


> mmmmartin, to resurrect the possibility of Dungeness to London I know of several routes into town from the south that progress from the North Downs to within three miles of the Thames with the barest whiff of suburbia (and I don't mean you'll be riding through the equivalent of Croydon for twenty miles).


my ears are pinned back (but I'd do it on the Thursday, riding from dawn until teatime the next day doesn't appeal)


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> That is also our thought - in a touringtandemtastic stately manner. My thinking is that this is the best chance we'll get to do LEJOG without the hassle of having to source and organise our own routes and accommodation.





dellzeqq said:


> I've got a spreadsheet of accommodation (I'm sorry but people will have to book their own).


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> my ears are pinned back (but I'd do it on the Thursday, riding from dawn until teatime the next day doesn't appeal)


For me the problem is the extra day of holiday. I am already thinking of staying up two extra days to go to Cape Wrath. On the one hand, this extra bit down south is more time off work to ride in an area I know well. On the other, Dungeness to Durness and Cape Wrath in one trip does have a certain ring to it. 
Should we have another sub thread?


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2012)

Being provided with a spreadsheet and told to book our own is not the same as having to do the research - that's what takes the time!


----------



## benborp (6 Jan 2012)

The variation is generally in which rural route you wish to take to West Wickham avoiding Caterham, Biggin Hill and Orpington. Your preference for how to climb the downs is pretty much immaterial (although I know some very attractive routes that seem to manage to do it three times). West Wickham to Crystal Palace is the five mile suburban stretch, generally along wide straight roads with your goal of Crystal Palace always visible ahead. There are two options on climbing to Crystal Palace. Via Anerley or Beckenham and Penge. Anerley is slightly more direct but a steeper climb, Beckenham and Penge takes you close or through two shopping areas - Penge is funnily enough the grottier of the two but you'll be through it in less than two minutes. At Crystal Palace take the private toll road past Dulwich college and then through Dulwich village and on towards Denmark Hill - the last two miles have all been on 20mph roads through possibly the most 'pleasant' part of south London. From here you have three miles to the centre ofl London and whatever way you cut it it's probably your definition of grotty although it's all got character! All the routes are well populated with cyclists though and I don't think there is a swifter and more pleasant route from green fields to grot in any other direction from central London. If you think it's a goer I can give more specific advice on the nature (hills, rat runs) of the individual rural roads to the south and there will be plenty of opinions here on navigating south London. Unfortunately, there is hardly any 'pleasant' way into south London that doesn't involve a decent climb or two.


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Jan 2012)

top of Crystal palace down through Dulwich and up red post hill is just about my favourite stretch of cycling in inner London. Once you get to Red post hill - straight on takes you through Lordship Lane to the backside of Brixton and on to Oval - right takes you down past the Maudsley to Camberwell and further destinations.


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Jan 2012)

that's the least hilly of the hilly options.... the flat option from Crypal is down gipsy hill, Croxted Road, left at Brockwell Park and right at the Hootenanny and through Brixton, it's my route to start any fnrttc but it ain't that wonderful, and prone to getting drunks running out at you at night.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2012)

benborp said:


> If you think it's a goer I can give more specific advice on the nature (hills, rat runs) of the individual rural roads to the south and there will be plenty of opinions here on navigating south London. Unfortunately, there is hardly any 'pleasant' way into south London that doesn't involve a decent climb or two.


Hills I don't mind (much) so long as I am less likely to be forcibly parted from my bike.


----------



## clivedb (6 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> .
> My concern is the A508, which I'm going to have to take a look at early one Saturday morning


 
Simon, I take you mean the A508 north of Northampton. I imagine you're going on the B526 from Newport P. I haven't cycled north of Northampton, just north east and north west of Milton Keynes. However, I think the local CTC group do sometimes go out for all-day rides that go up into that area so you might get some useful advice from them. I would suggest Phil Ashbourne - his email address on the CTC site is philip.ashbourn@talk21.com

Do let me know when you plan to come up this way - the offer of any possible help stands open.


----------



## Tigerbiten (6 Jan 2012)

If you want to miss Northampton completely then from the B526 turn right at Horton onto Brayfield Rd.
Continue straight across A428 and down to Billing.
Just before the A45 rurn right Lower Ecton Lane.
Up through Ecton -> Sywell -> Holcot to join the A508 at Brixworth.
That misses the what I think is the worst part of the A508 Northampton -> Brixworth.


----------



## alanbrice (7 Jan 2012)

Re Minsteracres - am sure people could camp there. Will check


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2012)

alanbrice said:


> Re Minsteracres - am sure people could camp there. Will check


Alan - you're better off e-mailing me on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk to discuss this


----------



## alanbrice (7 Jan 2012)

Will do


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2012)

let me explain my thoughts on accommodation

as far as possible the spreadsheet will have camping, bunkhouses, B+Bs and hotels. SRW is completely right about decor - some of the B+Bs and some of the hotels will be shocking to behold, but the priority is for the accommodation to be grouped closely, so that people can get together in the evening, and so that the minibus/van doesn't have to make a grand tour both in the evening and in the morning. So, to coin a phrase, it's location, location, location. 

I'm going to highlight the links in the spreadsheet by colour, so that people know which accommodation will be served quickly by the minibus/van. 

When I did the TRAT we did stay at a couple of nice places that were off the route - one, in particular, was a retreat that was really quite lavish. The extra time in the saddle, and the knowledge that we were going back on ourselves was debilitating. The ideal accommodation was right by the road - we stayed at a bunkhouse in Aviemore and although it wasn't smart it was glorious to step out in the morning and know that the route was ten feet away. 

I can see that the fitter rider might think nothing of going five or more miles away from the finish/start, and the choice, is, of course, theirs to make. I'll be sticking to the centre as much as Susie will allow.


----------



## srw (7 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> That is also our thought - in a touringtandemtastic stately manner. My thinking is that this is the best chance we'll get to do LEJOG without the hassle of having to source and organise our own routes and accommodation.


This is getting interesting. Everyone always says that Cornwall and Devon are horrible for hills. I've just done some plotting, courtesy of mapmyride.com. Not ten miles from home there is a climb from Aston Clinton into Wendover Woods (ace cafe at the top, incidentally). That climb is 500 foot inside a couple of miles. The route I've plotted, courtesy of links here and at the CTC site, gets us from Lands End to Wells with nothing as long or as steep. And it doesn't touch the A30.

I'm thinking of a Sunday start to Wadebridge, Monday to Cullompton, Tuesday to Wells (family!), then either one long or two shorter days to somewhere close to London. That lot could be done almost without luggage.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Jan 2012)

I'm keeping an eye on this one - My preference is for the first day to be less mileage as trying to ride the miles through the night with lack of sleep is not appealing and by itself is a lot of miles to start with as I'm not riding as much or as fit as I used to be, however, I understand the practicalities of busy roads in the day and annual leave for others.

Ultimately will be influenced by how much it all costs and whether I'm fit enough by June!


----------



## rb58 (7 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> I'm thinking of a Sunday start to Wadebridge, Monday to Cullompton, Tuesday to Wells (family!), then either one long or two shorter days to somewhere close to London. That lot could be done almost without luggage.


I was initially thinking to leave LE on the Monday morning and aim to be in London Thursday evening to get some laundry done and a night in my own bed before heading up to HPC. However, if there are others also doing the LE - HPC prelude, I will be flexible. What sort of mileages are those?


----------



## gbs (7 Jan 2012)

["_That climb is 500 foot inside a couple of miles. The route I've plotted, courtesy of links here and at the CTC site, gets us from Lands End to Wells with nothing as long or as steep. And it doesn't touch the A30_."]

That's surprising - yr hill is less than 5% gradient. Is Cornwall ( totally foreign to me) really so undemanding?


----------



## srw (7 Jan 2012)

I suspect that Cornwall and Devon have short stretches of steepness which have been smoothed out by the plotting software. But looking at the OS maps there isn't a single chevron on the route I've plotted - which surprises me. It's certainly undulating, though, and there are long stretches of draggy uphill. The longest hill appears to be the one you can't avoid if you stop in Wells - and I do want to stop in Wells because we've got family there.

The mileages I've plotted are roughly 60-80-50-60-65.


----------



## StuAff (7 Jan 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I'm keeping an eye on this one - My preference is for the first day to be less mileage as trying to ride the miles through the night with lack of sleep is not appealing and by itself is a lot of miles to start with as I'm not riding as much or as fit as I used to be, however, I understand the practicalities of busy roads in the day and annual leave for others.
> 
> Ultimately will be influenced by how much it all costs and whether I'm fit enough by June!


+1 for User's comments. You'll be fine as regards fitness, Grace.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2012)

[QUOTE 1671643, member: 1314"]Simon...do you want to approach MM.[/quote]
give me time to think about that one. The ideal person for the van or minibus is someone who doesn't get bored easily (driving time will average a little over two hours a day), will help with the laundry and not mind too much when people put their kit in the wrong place.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2012)

[QUOTE 1671557, member: 1314"]For Adrian...

Warm buttered parathas, with yoghurt and mild lime pickle. Chai tea, sweet, gallons of it. Fruit juice.[/quote]


It's convinced me to sign up...


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2012)

1671659 said:


> BFF drives a van for a living.


the cat person?


----------



## StuAff (7 Jan 2012)

I have eaten Indian (OK, British Indian) food twice in my life, both times chicken tikka masala. But that sounds OK to me.


----------



## gbs (7 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> I suspect that Cornwall and Devon have short stretches of steepness.... The mileages I've plotted are roughly 60-80-50-60-65.


 
So I might be able to manage LE to Exeter to see my son at the university. I would be v interested to see yr route when finalised. May I please?


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jan 2012)

I will eat anything. Have eaten camel, polar bear (not whole ones, obviously), frozen narwhal fin, and walrus, but not (yet) a deep fried Mars bar.


----------



## rb58 (7 Jan 2012)

gbs said:


> So I might be able to manage LE to Exeter to see my son at the university. I would be v interested to see yr route when finalised. May I please?



My son is at Exeter Uni too, but I think he'll be home for the summer by then....


----------



## TimO (9 Jan 2012)

I haven't finished reading this thread yet (I've only read the first four pages!), but I'm keen to do it. I don't think I've got any reasons why I can't make that time schedule, and Zev and Kai will have to get used to cattery nosh for a few days. 

My biggest decision is over whether to put the tourer together, and have the option of mudguards (the horror) in case of sub-optimal weather, or just use Red.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> This is getting interesting. Everyone always says that Cornwall and Devon are horrible for hills.


not so much horrible for hills as horrible for lack of flat - if you see what I mean. After a while the continual up and down gets very wearing - and you'll have the A68 to look forward to.


----------



## Moodyman (9 Jan 2012)

I'm provisionally in for either of those dates, though prefer 15th June for the greater daylight hours

I'd like a reasonable notice (3+ months)so I can get leave booked and sort out family logistics.

I'd prefer the cheapest accommodation (bar camping), so long as it has showers/wash facilities and reasonable food.


----------



## Sketchley (9 Jan 2012)

Is the date not set then? I need to book holiday before others do....

Not sure about camping, although I do have all the gear so it does appeal, but after numerous hours in the saddle, I'm going to want a proper bed. So B&Bs or Hotels for me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

Pass from the lovely Helen? Check!
Pass from work? Check!

When will the all important "participants guide to accommodation options" be published so I can get booking?

May have to buy a new tent though. Couldn't find the old one in any of the lofts. Or either of the sheds. Or in the cupboard under the stairs or in the boot room. I may have leant it to someone.....


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

the date is set http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ midnight June 15th to 23rd

I've got a bit more work to do on the participants guide to accommodation to do yet. The toughest stop to sort out is York! City centre places do not take bikes - as in 'call on the day before to check'. Er......no thanks. Text of mailing below.

I know many of you are spending your evenings at home staring listlessly at the moon, and counting the days before the 2012 Friday Night Ride to the Coast calendar kicks off on March 2nd. Here, then, is a small thought to throw a bit of starlight on the barren months of January and February...

The Fridays are going on tour. It’s called LonJoG. We’ll leave Hyde Park Corner at midnight on Friday 15th of June, and slip northwards at a decent, but not athletic pace, stopping at Bingham, York, Castleside, Jedburgh, Kinross, Newtonmore and Tain, reaching John o’Groats on Saturday 23rd June.

Each night we’ll stop in a town that offers a choice of accommodation, whether it be camping, bed and breakfast or hotel. We’ll have a vehicle behind us, carrying luggage, to which riders will contribute on a per diem basis. There’s scope for people to join for one, two or however many days – so I’m hoping that people in the north of England or Scotland will join for part of the ride if they can’t manage the entire week. The vehicle will bring bikes back to Inverness or London, and, if sufficient people sign up to make it economical, we’ll get a minibus which will return to London with both people and bikes.

I’m preparing a list of accommodation at our stopping places which I’ll send out to participants

So......if the thought of riding to John o’Groats floats your boat, then you’ll probably have questions to ask. Send them my way. Here’s a selection that have been asked so far

_How much is all this going to cost?_ I’ve no idea. Hotels vary from £75 to £175 a double room, bed and breakfast seems to run from £60 to £75 a double room, camping will be a lot less, and we’ll probably stop in teashops at mid-morning and lunch. The per diems on the vehicle will be between £8 and £15. The cost of the return train from Wick to Inverness is about £12 and a ticket from Inverness to London, arriving Euston at half past seven on Monday morning is presently £72.50, but seats for trains in June haven’t been released yet and may be more expensive. Flights from Inverness to Luton or Gatwick are about thirty pounds, but you’d be smart to put the bike in the van for the return trip rather than trust the baggage handlers at Gatwick.

_How far is it?_ 655 miles
_Why not Lands End to John o’Groats? _It’s too far for a week’s holiday. And Cornwall is boring.

_How many miles per day?_ The first night and day to Bingham is 123 miles. The remainder of the days are 78, 78, 60, 73, 84, 76, 84 miles. Remember that the wind is likely to be with us, and a group ride on quiet roads is much easier than riding on your own.

_123 miles! You’re having a tin bath!??_ We aim to drift along at a moderate pace, stop in the early hours, for breakfast and for elevenses and reach Bingham at about two in the afternoon. I’ve no problem with people joining us in Northampton if they don’t fancy the long trip, but, strange to say, there’s considerable enthusiasm for the night and day first leg.

_Okay, okay. Tell us about the route._ Here - as you'll see I'm working my way northwards.... http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/hpcjog-fridays-tour.html

_Will we be riding together?_ We’re going to keep the pace down at the front and keep the ride as close together as we can. There will be a TEC or two. We’ll collect every few miles, as we do on the FNRttC.

_What kind of vehicle?_ If there’s only half a dozen of us it will be a small van, but if there are lots of us it will be a minibus or a van with six seats. The ride hasn’t had much by way of publicity, but we’ve already had about twenty expressions of interest.

_When do I have to decide?_ Expressions of interest as soon as possible, and firm bookings with money for the vehicle by May 1st please.

_What are the roads going to be like?_ We’ll be on ‘B’ and minor roads for most of the way up to county Durham, but those of you used to cycling in the southeast will be surprised by the light levels of traffic, even on ‘A’ roads. From Tuesday on we’ll be on ‘A’ roads for about half the distance, including the A68. We’ll take the back roads from Edinburgh to Perth and, as far as we can the roads parallel to the A9 up to Tain – but there will be bits of the A9 we can’t avoid. The A9 north of Tain is lightly trafficked and pleasant cycling.

_The A68!!! The Hell of the North!!! Built by psycho Romans without the slightest concession to contours!!! The Road of a Thousand Summits!!!! Are you mad?_ Not entirely. Our day from Castleside to Jedburgh is only 60 miles. That’s going to be tough, but if we start early, take it steady, and stop from time to time we’ll be alright. I hope.

_What happens in the morning?_ We make an early start. Most of the accommodation on the list is within walking distance of the start point. The vehicle will pick up luggage from campsites or hotels that are remote, and go to the start point to pick up the luggage from those staying close to the start. The evening routine is the reverse, with people staying close to the start taking their luggage from the vehicle which will then go on to the furthest point.

_What about the midges?_ I’ve been up the east coast of Scotland five times and not seen one.

_Do I need a granny gear for the hills?_ There are hills, but, with the exception of the A68 these are isolated. There’s one just north of Piercebridge, there’s a big hill at Helmsdale and a sharp hill at Berriedale – the only 1 in 7 on the ride, which is short enough to walk if you feel the need.

_I thought The Fridays were going to the Cote d’Azur?_ We were. The recce ride forced a change of mind. The roads from Barcelona to Nice had way too much traffic and far too much of the Cote d’Azur was suburban dross. Sorry.


----------



## srw (9 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> not so much horrible for hills as horrible for lack of flat - if you see what I mean. After a while the continual up and down gets very wearing - and you'll have the A68 to look forward to.


I do, and I take your point. However, one advantage of living where we do is that it's very easy to get practice riding on unflat roads.


----------



## StuartG (9 Jan 2012)

Most rooms will be double rooms, and halving the cost by sharing would be nice. Who could we trust to run a matchmaking service? Or is it worth block booking and raffling them out?


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2012)

1673909 said:


> Me


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jan 2012)

Adrian is, after all, the keeper of the magic £50; that which re-generates after every FNRttC


----------



## Moodyman (9 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> I will eat anything. Have eaten camel, polar bear (not whole ones, obviously), frozen narwhal fin, and walrus, but not (yet) a deep fried Mars bar.


 
Is that why you call yourself mmmmmartin?


----------



## Moodyman (9 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> *Most rooms will be double rooms, and halving the cost by sharing would be nice*. Who could we trust to run a matchmaking service? Or is it worth block booking and raffling them out?


 
Great idea.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jan 2012)

1674108 said:


> Last seen in your glove though.


 
Was that the kitty? I did find a note in my glove about a week after my last FNRttC and had no idea what it was or how it got there. Did you put it there? I do remember it wasn't £50!


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2012)

1674109 said:


> I have already had literally some PMs with specific requests. I can't divulge any details though.


 
  That is in no way re-assuring!!!


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2012)

1674142 said:


> No, I suppose it isn't At the end of the day you'll just have to trust me as a responsible grown up.


Ok now I'm truly scared!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

the twin room thing is a problem. England being England and none of you being Tory MPs (unless there's something that Davy hasn't told us) chaps don't share double beds with chaps. Unless, of course, they're Morecambe and Wise. Or Ishmael and Queequeg (you don't get that kind of literary allusion on BikeRadar). So I'm asking about twin rooms, or if doubles can be converted in to twins. And, of course, there is the camping option. Or, in Frank's case, the bus shelter.


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Jan 2012)

Simon, how are you handling people signing up for a part of this. I will almost certainly want to do the HPC to Bingham leg if I can?.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

What I'm going to do is this.

Polish my mailshot until it shines like 'Teefs muscles after a thorough rubbing up with Johnson's Baby Lotion (I'm not sure where that came from, but you know who you are) send it out, possibly tomorrow, and then start a little chart. Then I'll work out the per diem numbers (at the moment we're running at about 160, but that may go up or down) and start making plans for the vehicle. I'll send out the accommodation schedule, and, unless people tell me otherwise, I'll post the bookings up on the blog. I'll ring up the b+bs from time to time to get updates and put that up on the blog as well. My guess (and bear in mind I've no idea about this kind of thing) is that within a month we'll have some kind of an idea who's coming, what kind of vehicle we're getting, and whether we're facing a shortfall in accommodation (more likely in Castleside than anywhere else). 

That's if it all goes to plan. But that is the plan.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

York youth hostel looks like a good 'un, by the way.


----------



## User10119 (9 Jan 2012)

There's the YHA at Water End (I know a couple of YACFers have stayed there on tour). If you end up with a bike storage issue for any accommodation in central York I can offer a certain amount of secure storage space in the CrinklyDen, which is within shouting distance of Walmgate Bar, the famous historic site where the FNRttC Took The Walls (despite the roadworks). I'm currently up to 4 in the living room and 3 in my bedroom.... must sort out the proper bikes storage soon!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

I've now had some better fortune with bike storage in York - the YHA at Water End has a bike store. The campsite at Naburn is on the list, along with a couple of B+Bs with bike storage


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jan 2012)

1674123 said:


> Whatever it was was the balance of the kitty.


I'm afraid it was only a fiver, but how on earth did it end up in my glove?


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've now had some better fortune with bike storage in York - the YHA at Water End has a bike store. The campsite at Naburn is on the list, along with a couple of B+Bs with bike storage


My, admittedly not extensive, experience of Youth Hostel bike sheds is that about 50% of them are excellent and the other 50% are unusable because they are full of sofas, washing machines and other junk.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> My, admittedly not extensive, experience of Youth Hostel bike sheds is that about 50% of them are excellent and the other 50% are unusable because they are full of sofas, washing machines and other junk.


I'm assured this one is not full of washing machines


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> chaps don't share double beds with chaps


The YACF lot do.
I nabbed the top bunk!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

I'm happy to share a twin room with anyone unwise enough to share with me.

My only concern with YHA accommodation is that the bike shed is often quieter than the dormitories.


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jan 2012)

I will go for a tent. It's cheaper and quieter, because there's only one snorer in there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> I will go for a tent. It's cheaper and quieter, because there's only one snorer in there.


If you are gtoing to snore don't pitch next to me ...








... trust me, I snore louder.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> I'm afraid it was only a fiver, but how on earth did it end up in my glove?


Like most of your stuff, Frank? I noticed that you had moved into scrap metal too - does this mean that buffs are now 'old hat'?





Photo from Westerley CC Andy Halliday


----------



## frank9755 (10 Jan 2012)

1674666 said:


> It wasn't just in your glove, it was in a specific part thereof.


 
Yes, it was rolled up in the index finger. I found it a few days later when I thought the finger on the glove was a bit stiff! 
How you got it in there without me being aware of it I don't know! Actually, why you did is equally mystifying!


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> _What about the midges?_ I’ve been up the east coast of Scotland five times and not seen one.



Ha ha ha ha!

I'm afraid you may be running the risk of becoming a hostage to fortune over that one, Dell! Usually the little buggers don't come out (in force) until July, but all it takes is a wet summer....

Midges aside, I'd quite like to do at least some of this, even if the dates do clash with the Dumb Run. 

I'm not quite so sure about Adrian's matchmaking service, though.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jan 2012)

McWobble said:


> Ha ha ha ha!
> 
> I'm afraid you may be running the risk of becoming a hostage to fortune over that one, Dell! Usually the little buggers don't come out (in force) until July, but all it takes is a wet summer....
> 
> ...


it's the West side of Scotland that gets midgified. The east is, in my experience, midgeless


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jan 2012)

Last June, a total of 4 tried to have a nibble of my legs. A far greater concern is dodging the Irn Bru bottles and cans festooned by the roadside. There were thousands of the things.

Anyone concerned about midges can check out the forecast.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Last June, a total of 4 tried to have a nibble of my legs. A far greater concern is dodging the Irn Bru bottles and cans festooned by the roadside. There were thousands of the things.
> 
> Anyone concerned about midges can check out the forecast.


 
You'll need some Band Aid as, when you're bitten by a midge ure bitten to the bono...


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Jan 2012)

ah, so fitness or otherwise is a moot point here. That week just happens to be GLW's first week back to work from Maternity leave. There's no way I'll be able to do the full thing. Already have permission to do day 1 though. Would do day 2 also but it wouldn't give much chance for getting back to the great Wen and recovering.


----------



## frank9755 (11 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's the West side of Scotland that gets midgified. The east is, in my experience, midgeless


At the end of June last year they were encountered as far East as Crieff. Avon Skin So Soft is your friend.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2012)

1675605 said:


> I'm hurt and disappointed.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the twin room thing is a problem. England being England and none of you being Tory MPs (unless there's something that Davy hasn't told us) chaps don't share double beds with chaps.


So its got to be chaps & chapesses then? Maybe compulsory bibs and a strategically positioned D-Lock would satisfy SHMBO (in my dreams ...)


----------



## User482 (11 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> At the end of June last year they were encountered as far East as Crieff. Avon Skin So Soft is your friend.


 
+1. There were plenty of the blighters when I went through East Scotland, but that was later in the year (early September IIRC). The Avon stuff did work, but an unfortunate side effect was a large quantity of dead midges stuck to my arms and legs.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


>



so that's how it happens in Horsham!


----------



## snorri (11 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Snorri - if you've got any recommendations from the Tain area I'd be very grateful


I've been away, just spotted your request today.

There's the "Dornoch Firth Caravan Park" situated close to the A9 at the south end of the bridge across the Dornoch Firth.

Edit. Please note 'Dornoch Firth' camp site and 'Dornoch' camp site are two different sites!

Also Black Rock in the middle of Evanton http://www.blackrockscotland.co.uk/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> so that's how it happens in Horsham!





1676154 said:


> A sensible person wouldn't query how things are done in Horsham.


This is how things are done in Horsham....

but the council have just banned parcours and inline skating in the town centre. feckers.


----------



## redflightuk (12 Jan 2012)

Reds sorted, booked the week off work so now just got to find the tent.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> I've been away, just spotted your request today.
> 
> There's the "Dornoch Firth Caravan Park" situated close to the A9 at the south end of the bridge across the Dornoch Firth.
> 
> ...


Snorri - thankyou for that. I have these on my list
http://www.dunbius.co.uk/
http://www.morangiebandb.com/
http://www.rossvilla.co.uk/
http://www.bedandbreakfasttain.co.uk/
http://www.hotelbalintore.co.uk/
- the last being a bit out of town, but it does look very nice.
is there no camping closer to Tain than the Dornoch Firth site?


----------



## snorri (13 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Snorri - thankyou for that. I have these on my list
> http://www.dunbius.co.uk/
> http://www.morangiebandb.com/
> http://www.rossvilla.co.uk/
> ...


Firstly, I have no connection with any of these establishments, just local knowledge!
Dunbius and Morangie are just across the road from each other. 
Ross Villa and B and B Tain are also close to each other, but all four places are within a 15 minute walk of each other. These four are close to other eateries within Tain.
Hotel Balintore is as you say a little off your beaten track, unless you were considering using the ferry from Cromarty to Nigg. Personally that's the route I would take, but I realise you have time constraints. There would be no alternative eatery nearby if for any reason you did not wish to eat at the Hotel. 
Have you considered Carnegie Lodge Hotel for accommodation and meals, just a mile from Tain centre? It is in a fine setting giving views towards east Sutherland and your route north.
Dornoch Firth camp site is 2.5 miles from the centre of Tain and is the nearest campsite to Tain. I have spoken to the Camp office today, they tell me the Dornoch Bridge Inn, which is almost part of the campsite, provides evening meals from £10- £15, also breakfasts for £5.50. People not wishing to camp could perhaps get rooms in the Dornoch Bridge Inn.
Just ask if I there are more queries.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2012)

Snorri - thankyou very much for that. I hadn't given much thought to Carnegie Lodge. My priority was getting everybody within a very short distance, unless there was a campsite or hotel a bit away that offered something not available in town - and Balintore is that bit different. 

But.....I thought Dornoch Firth camp site was a little more than 2.5 miles from Tain. You've forced a bit of a re-think. Dornoch Bridge Inn has 4 twin rooms, which is really useful, and 13 or more beds in total. Add that to the campsite and you've probably got sufficient for people going all the way. I could have Tain as a drop-off and Dornoch Firth as the main centre. So I'll probably take Balintore off the list and concentrate on Tain/Dornoch Firth. Carnegie Lodge would be a back-up.

Once again, thankyou.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2012)

Martin B
Adrian C
Marcus C
Ross C
Martin T
Miranda S
Jenny M
Stuart G
Sonia W
Davy W
Louise L
Susie F
Simon L
Stephen W
Rachel W
Olaf S
Adam B
Claudine C
User S
Chris B
Stuart A
Mick D
Chris W
Nasir M
TJ A?
Joan A?
Alan B
Jules H
Xi C
James G
Chris K
Cate R
the Mysterious Pavel
Werner W
Sarah W
Sam F
Ian McS
Steve R
Nigel H
Mark A
Ian P
Jonathan B
Nicola B
Andrij B
Grace W?
Martin L-S?
Greg C
Rebecca O
John E
Tim O


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jan 2012)

oh hello, I'm on the list - dependent on finances and fitness I think at this stage so will see how it all plans out (it isn't a no though  )


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2012)

ttcycle said:


> oh hello, I'm on the list - dependent on finances and fitness I think at this stage so will see how it all plans out (it isn't a no though  )


a lot of people on the list are not sure whether they can make it, or how far they will go. I just thought I'd give people a feel for the thing, though


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> a lot of people on the list are not sure whether they can make it, or how far they will go. I just thought I'd give people a feel for the thing, though


 
Fair enough


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jan 2012)

and I shall pretend I've not been black balled....


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> and I shall pretend I've not been black balled....


since birth (that's a Dolly joke)


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2012)

Crikey. 50-something. Is there going to be a fight for the posh beds?


----------



## velovoice (13 Jan 2012)

i know we've discussed this... but one or the other or both of us may have been pissed at the time... which may explain my expression of interest and/or my name being missing from the list? I'm a definite maybe as per ttcycle.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> i know we've discussed this... but one or the other or both of us may have been pissed at the time... which may explain my expression of interest and/or my name being missing from the list? I'm a definite maybe as per ttcycle.


I was as sober as a judge............


----------



## StuAff (13 Jan 2012)

Wow...50 odd. Including Pavel! (But then he is mysterious  ). Leave not sorted yet, hopefully next week...


----------



## alanbrice (14 Jan 2012)

Definitely only able to do a couple of northern England stages due to work... Annoyingly I have to be in London as the ride sets off from London


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Jan 2012)

well - come and wave us off!


----------



## TimO (14 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Martin B
> Adrian C
> Marcus C ...
> <remainder of list which doesn't include me> ...
> ...


 
Me sir, me please!

(I did say I was interested a few pages back, and it quite possibly got lost in the noise).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I was as sober as a judge............





1679938 said:


> Or as drunk as a lord


Where does that leave the Law Lords I wonder?


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jan 2012)

Martin B
Adrian C
Marcus C
Ross C
Martin T
Miranda S
Jenny M
Stuart G
Sonia W
Davy W
Louise L
Susie F
Simon L
Stephen W
Rachel W
Olaf S
Adam B
Claudine C
User S
Chris B
Stuart A
Mick D
Chris W
Nasir M
TJ A?
Joan A?
Alan B
Jules H
Xi C
James G
Chris K
Cate R
the Mysterious Pavel
Werner W
Sarah W
Sam F
Ian McS
Steve R
Nigel H
Mark A
Ian P
Jonathan B
Nicola B
Andrij B
Grace W?
Martin L-S?
Greg C
Rebecca O
John E
Tim O
Eddie C
Rebecca E +1


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

just to let you know - if you've expressed an interest you should have something in your inbox


----------



## TimO (16 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just to let you know - if you've expressed an interest you should have something in your inbox


Recently? I had an email about the FNRtJOG last Wednesday (11th), but don't seem to have had anything since. It would be unusual for it to be caught by a spam filter, but I've checked both my clients filters, and the College's, and there's nothing (obvious) in them.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

sorry! Scooped the wrong Tim's e-mail address in to the pot! Should be at your work address now

Recce ride to Bingham stating very early Thursday 19th Jan, catching the 18.07 back - tickets with cycle reservations can be had for £21.50 from Southern


----------



## TimO (16 Jan 2012)

Just having a look at return options. A flight back is likely to be £50 or £70 depending on what day and time, and takes just under a couple of hours. A train back is £140 and takes over 8 hours! It's a bit of a no brainer simplistically.

I'm guessing the intent is to bring most of the bikes back with the van? (Given that neither the train or flights seem to have an excess of capacity).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jan 2012)

TimO said:


> Just having a look at return options. A flight back is likely to be £50 or £70 depending on what day and time, and takes just under a couple of hours. A train back is £140 and takes over 8 hours! It's a bit of a no brainer simplistically.
> 
> I'm guessing the intent is to bring most of the bikes back with the van? (Given that neither the train or flights seem to have an excess of capacity).


scotrail do cheap tickets on the sleeper services making them available from 12 weeks in advance at £19, £29, £39, and £49 a pop


----------



## velovoice (16 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> scotrail do cheap tickets on the sleeper services making them available from 12 weeks in advance at £19, £29, £39, and £49 a pop


It's that 12 weeks in advance bit that holds up the planning. June will almost certainly be more expensive than the April tickets showing right now.


----------



## theclaud (16 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> It's that 12 weeks in advance bit that holds up the planning. June will almost certainly be more expensive than the April tickets showing right now.


 
You just need to get the timing right and there should be some decent prices available. I recommend the Adrian Alert service...


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

ten people down for the entire trip! Wowser!


----------



## theclaud (16 Jan 2012)

*HOORAY!*
The clash I thought I had for the first weekend is not happening. I'm up for the whole darn thing, please, Mista DeeZee! Adrian will have to excuse me a smiley, I'm afraid...


----------



## theclaud (16 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just to let you know - if you've expressed an interest you should have something in your inbox


 
Where's Fnaar when you need him?


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Jan 2012)

I got an email at 10.58 this morning. It's a literary masterpiece.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

up to 14 for the entire trip now....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> It's that 12 weeks in advance bit that holds up the planning. June will almost certainly be more expensive than the April tickets showing right now.


Last June, to Glasgow on sleeper, thirsty odd quid, back with Virgin for forty odd, plus on train first class upgrades to be had. We only booked about 8 weeks before the event we were travelling to.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I got an email at 10.58 this morning. It's a literary masterpiece.


I got an email thereabouts. It broke my inbox.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jan 2012)

Can I declare that I don't much care, within reason, how much the train costs me. I don't voluntarily fly anywhere if I can avoid it. It's a CO2 thing. As in I have to spend waste hours of my life calculating the CO2 footprint of my organisations air travel.

TMI probably.


----------



## mistral (16 Jan 2012)

I'm in for the trip and would be keen to book rooms soon, can we get a list of those who have confirmed?


----------



## rb58 (16 Jan 2012)

I'm also in for the full trip. As I don't really camp (steady....) I shall be booking a proper bed in a proper room, hopefully followed by a proper breakfast. 

Anyone want to buddy up on twin rooms? No interview or references required. I'm told I snore, though I've yet to be provided with the evidence.

Oh, and I'm still planning to ride up from Lands End the week before if anyone is interested. I've decided to do the CTC 'fast' route to Exeter, then work my way up to London from there (tips on Exeter to London routing will be welcome). Thinking about an early start from Lands End on Monday morning, arriving in London on Thursday evening - giving me a night at home and a rest day for laundry etc. before the start of LonJoG. 

Cheers
Ross


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

I'm getting stuff back from people as follows

Saturday night - people have booked at East Bridgford Hill and one person has booked at Yeung Sing. Camping at Car Colston has no faciliies.
Sunday - people are intending to go to the Naburn campsite, and booked at Crook Lodge and Abbey whatnot. I reckon the YHA looks good, but Susie had other ideas
Monday - people are booking the small b+bs in Castleside. I've not heard of anybody booking the bunkhouse. One person has booked at the Derweant Manor Hotel
Tuesday - people have booked in to Glen Bank. The chap running it has a great attitude
Wednesday - people have booked in to the Kirkland at Kinross.
Thursday - people have booked guest houses, but I can't remember where - to be honest we'll be close to filling the places on the list, so get in there quick
Friday - a couple of bookings in b+bs in Tain, and one at the Dornoch Castle, which isn't on the list, but is just down the road
Saturday - in the next couple of days I'll circulate people who are coming on the entire trip and ask whether it's Wick or J o'G


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

so that's sixteen for the entire trip, which has surpassed my expectations. There will now be a short interval before blind panic sets in.


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2012)

If the sixteen does't include me, that's seventeen- I got the week off sorted out today 

Will now get on with booking stuff....

Edit: Yeung Sing booking made (hopefully); York I'll hang fire on as hopefully I'll be able to stay with best mate in Tollerton (ten miles north)- if not YHA. Enquiries made with b&bs in Castleside. Enquiry made with the hotel in Jedburgh. Newtonmore b&b (Glenavon House) booked- they're full.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jan 2012)

better pull my finger out and get booking I guess.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> You just need to get the timing right and there should be some decent prices available. I recommend the Adrian Alert service...


 
Re the trains, they release them in tranches. Sometimes they'll pop up a £49 price, and when you check a few hours later, they release a £19 seat for the same day you've been looking at. Other times, they seem to start with the £19 prices first. Some days will only have a £29 or £39 price, so it might be best to get a ticket once anything appears. The direct link for the cheap sleeper prices is:-

www.travelpass.buytickets.scotrail.co.uk/BargainBerths/Default.aspx

Once you get to within about 14 weeks of the date, you should start checking regularly. They can release a week in 1 go or just several days, so you'll also have to ensure you check several times during the day once the available dates get close to Sunday 24th June. Or whatever date you might decide to leave Inverness, as it's so stunning up there, some of you might decide to stay a while.

If you can't get the sleeper train, then as TimO says, it's 8 hours on the normal train but if you check regularly on the East Coast web site, they often have very cheap tickets. Last June I went from London to Inverness for £26, buying the ticket 8 weeks in advance.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jan 2012)

Hmm, I'll have to broach the leave with my boss tomorrow. There's a voice in my head trying to persuade me to turn west after JoG and head round the top of Scotland to Mallaig over a few days.

When you say the campsite on day 1 has no facilities - is that no space to put a tent, or just no mod cons?


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

no mod cons. And there's not much by way of camping elsewhere....sorry


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Jan 2012)

the only other camping in the area looks like Shelford Nurseries, it may have better facilities, but doesn't have a pub attached...


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jan 2012)

I see there's no showers, which is a shame - but it does have a pub with real beer


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jan 2012)

It's more about whether the non-campers would tolerate us for the next day's ride


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> It's more about whether the non-campers would tolerate us for the next day's ride


TEC duty beckons.....why not wait until I've been up to Yeung Sing on Thursday? It's not wildly expensive, and I might be able to squeeze a washer and dryer out of them....


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2012)

Right, enquiry made in Tain as well. Wick, most definitely, in preference for the last night. On the travesty we went back to Inverness, but that last day was only 62 miles and somewhat quicker than this trip will be, plus it's two hours by road from JOG...Oh yes, we had that guy with the Mercedes for the trip. Probably better for people and luggage only, bit cramped when full..


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2012)

Regarding the questions for us:
Taking the train up to the start, probably (unless I decide to take the Trek, with panniers, and ride up...nope, probably not!!) and hopefully flying back to Gatwick. In which case the bike- whichever one of them- will be going in the van back south.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jan 2012)

There's a 10 person hostel in Newtonmore if people would be interested - Link


----------



## theclaud (17 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> better pull my finger out and get booking I guess.


 
I was just thinking the same thing, given that everyone else seems to be ahead of the game.

I'm aiming for cheapo-but-not-a-tent for most of the time, and am up for sharing a twin room or two somewhere along the way.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> There's a 10 person hostel in Newtonmore if people would be interested - Link


thanks, Marcus - I'd missed that one!


----------



## theclaud (17 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> I believe Simon's keeping a list of who's booked what - there are a couple of twin bookings already open for a woman sharer. Seemed a good idea to get some rooms booked before they disappear - in York particularly. Some places only have three or four rooms on offer. It'll be as well not to end up with lots of twin rooms booked for one person, although they can be cancelled without penalty until quite late on. Oh dear, blather alert - *does that make sense* ?


 
More or less! I'm thinking the YHA in York. I stayed there a few nights around the York-Cleethorpes FNRttC. The rooms are a bit dormy but it's otherwise OK, and the bike storage is good.


----------



## frank9755 (17 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> a rambler turned up very late, blundered over everyone's belongings (no storage), climbed noisily into bed and proceeded to snore and fart all night long.


 
Claud, do I remember you saying that you did a bit of rambling when you were staying at the Youth Hostel in York...?


----------



## ianmac62 (17 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for including me in the emails for the trip, even though I’m just on for the Friday Midnight to Saturday Breakfast stretch!

I got puzzled by your reference to “... skirting Northampton cuts out an unpleasant hill on the A508 south of Brixworth ...” as I live just 0.5k away from the A508 out of Northampton and I’d think of Horton to Market Harborough as my home patch. Then I remembered the CycleChat forum here, have read the posts about the route, and see the point.

It isn’t that there’s a hill (well, the LonJog route is south-to-north and the River Nene flows west-to-east so there’s got to be a descent and an ascent to cross the river) but that the route Tigerbiten suggests (Horton – Brafield – Billing – Ecton – Sywell – Holcot – Brixworth) is much more pleasant. And I’m typing this while looking at my well-worn OS 1:25,000 sheets 207 & 223. Indeed from Ecton to Brixworth the route passes through the catchment area of the school I taught at for 25 years – so I would say that, wouldn’t I?

Salcey Forest Café, though it is popular with cyclists, wouldn’t open early enough in the morning. The Brampton Valley Way, part of Sustrans NCR 6, isn’t macadamised and is not much wider than single railway track and so not really suitable for a large group, which I guess the Friday night ride may be. It does, however, have a good possibility for an very early morning coffee stop at Waterloo Farm at Great Oxendon – but that’s accessible from the A508 too! Its 4k south of Market Harborough. The Farm is very popular with local cycle groups and I’d be very happy to ask them to open early if you gave me some indication of the number they might expect to demand coffee and bacon sandwiches. (In the soft stone of Market Harborough, there’s a medium-sized Sainsbury’s without a café but nowhere really that cyclists use for breakfasts/elevenses.)

While mentioning NCR 6, it goes through the middle of Northampton but it’s very slow and, where it ducks under the Northampton – Rugby train line, it’s a quagmire even though it’s still in the town. The new NCR route called the Norbital (Northampton Orbital) is a very slow way of circumnavigating the town. So I agree with Tigerbiten – go for the Horton to Brixworth route.

There won’t be that much traffic on the A508 from Brixworth to Market Harborough on a Saturday morning, when we’re just a dozy provincial town that doesn’t wake up till ten o’clock. The bus that runs along the A508, the X7, runs just once an hour!

Phil Ashbourne I know – but you’ll maybe know John Cutler as he was on the CTC National Council for a while. He lives at Chapel Brampton just north of the town and is our county Right-to-Ride Officer (I'll email you his email address). He might come up with a possible improvement on a route to skirt Northampton but, as I say, with the maps in front of me, I don’t see one.

Finally, if you do plan to come up here to have a look, let me know as well as the others who have offered. I’d be delighted to help.

I'll copy this in an email to you with John Cutler's address.

Sorry if this has rambled on.

Best wishes, Ian

P.S. My team is now 92nd in the Football League.


----------



## Sketchley (17 Jan 2012)

Hi,

I'm coming for the whole thing. Do not want to camp. Happy to share or hit a bunk house. If anyone is interested in sharing twin rooms please drop me a line. I assume this thing does PMs.

Chris W


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

It does, and hopefully you'll get a reply soonest. 

We've now got 22 going all the way (and Louise is doing the first five days) so the sooner people team up the better......


----------



## mistral (17 Jan 2012)

Anyone looking for a share - in Castleside - Derwent Manor?
Also in Tain or Dornoch - I have a couple of options

I'm sorted for the rest - although may consider the Crook Lodge in York if anyone wants to go 50/50, otherwise it's the YHA?

Going to try to get this all sorted in nexy 24 hrs, so PM if your interested

Thanks


----------



## snorri (17 Jan 2012)

A cycle and people transport operator
http://www.johnogroatsbiketransport.co.uk/


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Jan 2012)

Also, if anyone really wants to do the full end to end from one tip of the UK to the other (but doesn't want to start from Lands End), and so feels up to doing an extra 80 miles or so during the day on the Friday, by starting on the south east Kent coast, let me know, as I'm happy to act as a personal TEC/guide/windbreak (delete as appropriate).


----------



## zigzag (17 Jan 2012)

the date in june doesn't really suit me as i've signed up for another event. this should be a cracking ride in a usual fnrttc style - quite jealous!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

here's my understanding....

going all the way
Adrian C
Chris W
Claudine C
Eddie C
Gordon P
Greg C
James G
Jenny M
John E
Marcus C
Mark A
Martin B
Mick D
Miranda S
Olaf S
Rachel W
Rebecca E (+1?)
Rebecca O
Ross C
Simon L
Stephen W
Stuart A
Stuart G (+1)
Susie F
Titus H

Louise L is doing the first five days

Chris Bn
Clive B
Marilyn B
Adam B
Ian McS
Martin T are doing the first night/day

Alan B is doing a couple of days

Sam F may be joining us in Scotland

Andrij B
Cate R
Chris K
Davy S
User S
Ian P
Jacob W
Jonathan B
Jules H
Nasir M
Nicola B
Sonia W
Steve R
The Mysterious Pavel
Tim O
Werner W
Xi C I'm not sure about

Joan A
TJ A
Grace W
Martin L-S may join us for a day or more

so - going by conversations I've had it looks as if we're heading for 30 going all the way. Book early to avoid disappointment!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

I hope Shaun will forgive me this, but f***!!!!

And, setting everything else aside, we'd never have had this many for Barcelona to Nice

Glen Bank in Jedburgh is now doing my job for me, and just taking names. See note above re twins.

Wharnley Burn in Castleside is full - people are booking at Derwent Manor
Glenavon in Newtonmore is full - and people are booking at the hostel


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

zigzag said:


> the date in june doesn't really suit me as i've signed up for another event. this should be a cracking ride in a usual fnrttc style - quite jealous!


Louise is coming with us for the first five days and then doing the Mille Alba. I reckon you've got competition, matey!


----------



## zigzag (17 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Louise is coming with us for the first five days and then doing the Mille Alba. I reckon you've got competition, matey!


 
hats off to Louise - that's too hardcore for me!


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

Finally made a decision. I'll be riding out from London to the end of day 1 then I'll ride back.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

sharer wanted for twin rooms
Larick in Newtonmore with en-suite
Dunbius in Tain with en-suite
e-mail to me please

SORTED!


----------



## srw (17 Jan 2012)

There are no doubles left in Glen Bank!

Public thanks to Simon for setting this up - as I said upthread being presented with a list of accommodation and being told to go and book is such a timesaver.

It's possible that we'll be doing the Isle of Wight Randonnee on Sunday 6th May as the middle day of a three-day tour, probably starting from Guildford. Day one - to Southampton via Basingstoke and Stockbridge; day three - back via Winchester and New Alresford. Expressions of interest?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> sharer wanted for twin rooms
> Larick in Newtonmore with en-suite
> Dunbius in Tain with en-suite
> e-mail to me please


you have email


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> Anyone looking for a share - in Castleside - Derwent Manor?
> Also in Tain or Dornoch - I have a couple of options
> 
> I'm sorted for the rest - although may consider the Crook Lodge in York if anyone wants to go 50/50, otherwise it's the YHA?
> ...


you've got pm


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2012)

Yeah, so I'll throw my hat in the sharers ring, and save the tent and sleeping bag for those occasions when rooms may not be available.

Anyone?


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2012)

OK, now booked into the Kirklands in Kinross & the Derwent Manor. Emailed Glenbank yesterday but they haven't replied. So that's Jedburgh and Tain still to be sorted. Might book at the YHA in York in case the mates can't put up with me. Or put me up.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

call Glen Bank in the morning, Stu. Tain is filling up - you might want to look at the guest house at Dornoch Firth


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2012)

Will do Simon RE Glenbank, I emailed Dornoch Bridge Inn but no reply so I'll try phoning them too. York YHA booked as a back-up option (if I'm kipping in Tollerton it's 'reserved' for someone else of course!). Should anyone need a room at the Derwent Manor, I went for a family room- two doubles.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2012)

Will clearly need to get on the phone tomorrow morning.


----------



## snorri (17 Jan 2012)

If Tain is filling up, this place might suit some people.... http://www.logieeaster.co.uk/ ......It is 4 miles south of Tain on the A9, I notice they say evening meals can be arraanged.
There is a pub (Shandwick Inn)one mile south which does pub and restaurant style meals.


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> If Tain is filling up, this place might suit some people.... http://www.logieeaster.co.uk/ ......It is 4 miles south of Tain on the A9, I notice they say evening meals can be arraanged.
> There is a pub (Shandwick Inn)one mile south which does pub and restaurant style meals.


Well spotted- three twins plus self catering for another 7/8.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> If Tain is filling up, this place might suit some people.... http://www.logieeaster.co.uk/ ......It is 4 miles south of Tain on the A9, I notice they say evening meals can be arraanged.
> There is a pub (Shandwick Inn)one mile south which does pub and restaurant style meals.


that's probably too far south for us, Snorri. I'd like to start the van in Tain and just pick up from there and from Dornoch Firth, if we can squeeze everybody in....


----------



## Wobblers (18 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> here's my understanding....
> 
> going all the way
> Adrian C
> ...



Another definite maybe here. I'm up for at least some of it, hopefully all of it, depending on finances and whether I can get sufficiently organised.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

Just spoken to the nice chap at Glen Bank, name added to his list. Unable to get through to Dornoch Bridge Inn, message left on their answerphone.

Edit: Castleneuk guest house in Castleside got back to me, still have rooms available. 
So do Willow Court (one twin) and Meadhon in Jedburgh.


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> Just spoken to the nice chap at Glen Bank, name added to his list. Unable to get through to Dornoch Bridge Inn, message left on their answerphone.


I had the same yesterday Stu. Phoned them back later in the afternon and they picked up.
Ross


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> I had the same yesterday Stu. Phoned them back later in the afternon and they picked up.
> Ross


Glad it's not just me then


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Jan 2012)

I'm getting worried - this is five months away and already some of these places are filling up. It looks like it's friendly bus shelters for Frank and me.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

Oi, Fridays! Who is making the YHA website crash?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

listen, matey. When I went up to John o'Groats the first time I wore trainers, jeans tucked in to socks, cotton shirts, jumpers and slept by the side of the road wrapped in bin liners. We subsisted on chips. We washed in the rivers. At the end of the ride I had to cycle to Aberdeen to take advantage of a five pound fare back to London - and I arrived home with a pound in my pocket.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

just pointing out to Frank that, in our day, bus shelters were a luxury! (Although I did sleep on a concrete bench on a railway station platform, a concession to luxury I'm not proud of)


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Oi, Fridays! Who is making the YHA website crash?


Not moi. It is somewhat flaky though.....


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just pointing out to Frank that, in our day, bus shelters were a luxury! (Although I did sleep on a concrete bench on a railway station platform, a concession to luxury I'm not proud of)


If we're not careful this could turn into a rolling version of the Four Yorkshiremen sketch....


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just pointing out to Frank that, in our day, bus shelters were a luxury! (Although I did sleep on a concrete bench on a railway station platform, a concession to luxury I'm not proud of)


I came back from Dunwich with Deckertim last year and he didn't even bother to get off the bike to have a nap. Hard core!


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> in our day, bus shelters were a luxury


And you try telling the kids of today that, and they won't believe you


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

going all the way
Adrian C
Chris W
Claudine C
Eddie C
Gordon P
Greg C
James G
Jenny M
John E
Marcus C
Mark A
Martin B
Mick D
Miranda S
Olaf S
Rachel W
Rebecca E (+1?)
Rebecca O
Ross C
Simon L
Stephen W
Stuart A
Stuart G (+1)
Susie F
Titus H

Louise L is doing the first five days

Chris Bn
Clive B
Marilyn B
Adam B
Ian McS
Martin T
Pippsy G
Adam Y
are doing the first night/day

Alan B is doing a couple of days

Sam F may be joining us in Scotland

Andrij B
Cate R
Chris K
Davy S
User S
Ian P
Jacob W
Jonathan B
Jules H
Nasir M
Nicola B
Sonia W
Steve R
The Mysterious Pavel
Tim O
Werner W
Xi C I'm not sure about

Andrew B is mulling it over

Joan A
TJ A
Grace W
Martin L-S may join us for a day or more

so - going by conversations I've had it looks as if we're heading for 30 going all the way. Book early to avoid disappointment!


----------



## Ravenbait (18 Jan 2012)

I'm still waiting on the consensus from the Dumb Run brigade. They have first dibs as we set the date for the 23rd last year. I've got one not fussed and four from whom I'm waiting to hear.

We're changing the rules so there are only those five people I need to hear from.

Sam


----------



## Gordon P (18 Jan 2012)

For Castleside I'm waiting for a call back from the bunkhouse: anyone want to share a 2 bed room?
At Jedburgh I'm on the Glen Bank list. It seems he is going to work out the sharing!
Has anyone booked at the http://www.highlandhostel.co.uk/ in Newtonmore that Marcus identified? I'm looking for a share there but had an odd phone call - he didn't seem to have any bookings yet for that day & is handiong it over to another owner on 3rd Feb, so want to make sure I am booking at the right hostel! So comments/share offers welcome.
Waiting for Simon's report about Bingham & planning to camp at York, Kinross & Dornoch Firth.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Jan 2012)

Hat thrown tentatively ring-wards. At least for the first couple of days.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

What's the news on the Dornoch Bridge Inn - is it full?


----------



## Gordon P (18 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> There's a 10 person hostel in Newtonmore if people would be interested - Link


have you booked at this hostel/do you intend to?/do you want to share?!


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> What's the news on the Dornoch Bridge Inn - is it full?


Hopefully not yet, I've just booked one. Ring sharpish if I were you.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> Hopefully not yet, I've just booked one. Ring sharpish if I were you.


 
Some of us are notionally at work, Stu, and _supposed_ to be doing things other than looking forward to our Summer hols! I'll ring in a bit when I stop for lunch.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Some of us are notionally at work, Stu, and _supposed_ to be doing things other than looking forward to our Summer hols! I'll ring in a bit when I stop for lunch.


I didn't mean right this minute


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

Also: Yeung Sing's phone lines seem to be down. Booking company hadn't got through to them yesterday, I've just tried myself and no joy either.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

1686213 said:


> Nice moral high ground grab.


I thought so. I'm just pleased you're there to appreciate it.

I see you've appeared on the list. For that you must endure another smiley:


----------



## mistral (18 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> Also: Yeung Sing's phone lines seem to be down. Booking company hadn't got through to them yesterday, I've just tried myself and no joy either.


Same story here - have a single and want to change to a twin ....


----------



## velovoice (18 Jan 2012)

Gordon P said:


> Has anyone booked at the http://www.highlandhostel.co.uk/ in Newtonmore that Marcus identified? I'm looking for a share there but had an odd phone call - he didn't seem to have any bookings yet for that day & is handiong it over to another owner on 3rd Feb, so want to make sure I am booking at the right hostel! So comments/share offers welcome.
> Waiting for Simon's report about Bingham & planning to camp at York, Kinross & Dornoch Firth.


I am booked at the Highland Hostel and so is Claud. Are you sure you're asking about the right date, Gordon?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

going all the way
Adrian C
Chris W
Claudine C
Eddie C
Gordon P
Greg C
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
John E
Marcus C
Mark A
Martin B
Mick D
Miranda S
Nasir M
Olaf S
Rachel W
Rebecca E
Rebecca O
Ross C
Simon L
Stephen W
Stuart A
Stuart G
Susie F
Titus H
Xi C

Louise L is doing the first five days

Chris Bn
Clive B
Marilyn B
Adam B
Ian McS
Martin T
Pippsy G
Adam Y
are doing the first night/day

Alan B is doing a couple of days

Sam F may be joining us in Scotland

Andrij B
Cate R
Chris K
Davy S
User S
Ian P
Jonathan B
Jules H
Nicola B
Sonia W
Steve R
The Mysterious Pavel
Tim O
Werner W I'm not sure about

Andrew B is mulling it over

Joan A
TJ A
Grace W
Martin L-S may join us for a day or more

so - going by conversations I've had it looks as if we're heading for 30 going all the way. Book early to avoid disappointment!


----------



## Gordon P (18 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I am booked at the Highland Hostel and so is Claud. Are you sure you're asking about the right date, Gordon?


Sorted - had a much more sensible conversation. Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2012)

Crikey - it is getting a bit complex and I'm really pushed for spare time this week. Anyone want to do my bookings for me for a small fee?

EDIT : "" removed for the avoidance of doubt. It is year end at work and I'm mental busy and I had no idea competitive room booking would be the feature event of London 2012.


----------



## srw (18 Jan 2012)

I'm sure there are a number of double rooms left...

(but not in Jedburgh)


----------



## velovoice (18 Jan 2012)

Double rooms left in Newtonmore @ Greenways.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2012)

1686279 said:


> I could sign up for that sort of service.


It's offer to provide not sign up I'm after.

Could we bribe the claud or Suzie or even Simon?


----------



## mistral (18 Jan 2012)

I've spent too much of the past 24hrs on line or on the phone. What a faff, I'm now sorted and will be sharing a number of high class establishments with my good friend Olaf.

The thought of sharing a bus shelter with Frank ..... you'd awake, him 30 miles up the road and half your kit missing, it could happen.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2012)

Mr DZ,
what is the firstnight/day bit? (sorry, I know I should look through the thread)
Put me down for that bit at least.
Thanks.


----------



## mistral (18 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Mr DZ,
> what is the firstnight/day bit? (sorry, I know I should look through the thread)
> Put me down for that bit at least.
> Thanks.


124 miles up through St Albans, Milton Keynes to just east of Nottingham


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> 124 miles up through St Albans, Milton Keynes to just east of Nottingham


 

Thanks. Yup deffo sign me up then...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> It's offer to provide not sign up I'm after.
> 
> Could we bribe the claud *or Suzie* or even Simon?


 
Yes I can see her going for that!


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

1686380 said:


> Probably best that she never hears of it.


Probably. But what are the chances?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

Greg - I know that James has booked you a room at Kirklands - why not pm Adrian a list of your requirements, he can tick the ones that line up with his requirements, and away you go. Or one of you pm Stu A about Derwent Manor. Last time I heard he had half the hotel booked.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

Just the one there, honest! Happy to share it though.
Highfield House in Dornoch still has room- Mick found that one.


----------



## StuartG (18 Jan 2012)

http://www.highlandhostel.co.uk/ in Newtownmore has a 4 bed room left @ £18pp. I can book for two if two more want to join?


----------



## Moodyman (18 Jan 2012)

I've booked a twin room at Newtownmore Larick B&B and Tain Dunbious Guest House.

Looking for a room sharer for both. £35 pp for Larick and £25 pp at Dunbious. Prices include bed and full breakfast.

I'm male, straight and like riding a bike. And no, I'm not as macho as my avatar

If interested please pm.


----------



## Moodyman (18 Jan 2012)

Yeung Sing's number comes up with an error.

How did you guys book?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

Mick heard back from them today. I've spoken to them in the evening. I'm going up tomorrow to have a look-see, and I'll report back


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Greg - I know that James has booked you a room at Kirklands - why not pm Adrian a list of your requirements, he can tick the ones that line up with his requirements, and away you go. Or one of you pm Stu A about Derwent Manor. Last time I heard he had half the hotel booked.


Jim has been in touch and I've said Yay!

For the remainder of the trip Adrian and I have obtained the use of a secret weapon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Would that be the bivvy bag then Greg?


I'm sorry I'll say that again.


GregCollins said:


> For the remainder of the trip Adrian and I have obtained the use of a secret weapon agent.


----------



## Sketchley (18 Jan 2012)

Kinross. Note there are two hotels on this link provide by Simon http://www.green-hotel.com/. The other is http://www.windlestraehotel.com/windlestrae-hotel.html. They appear to next to each other. The Green Hotel want £82.45 for a twin, the Windlestrae comes up as £112, but if you select "January Sale 1" instead of "Standard B&B" in the Select Rate drop down it changes to £65.00. Note you need to select 2 adults again after selecting "January Sale 1" but the rate stays at £65.


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

I have a bundle of bookings - well one in each place, except York where I'm hoping to impose on a friend. What I'm not sure about, is which are single room, twins, doubles and so on. To be honest, it was all done in a bit of a scramble to avoid any hint of 'camping'. I shall endeavour to find out tomorrow what I actually booked and will happily offer up half of any that are twin rooms for those in need. No interview required..


----------



## Mista Preston (18 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks. Yup deffo sign me up then...


I am gonna be doing this bit too. Maybe ride back as well but we shall see.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> I have a bundle of bookings - well one in each place, except York where I'm hoping to impose on a friend. What I'm not sure about, is which are single room, twins, doubles and so on. To be honest, it was all done in a bit of a scramble to avoid any hint of 'camping'. I shall endeavour to find out tomorrow what I actually booked and will happily offer up half of any that are twin rooms for those in need. No interview required..


I think you have a single at East Bridgford Hill.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Kinross. Note there are two hotels on this link provide by Simon http://www.green-hotel.com/. The other is http://www.windlestraehotel.com/windlestrae-hotel.html. They appear to next to each other. The Green Hotel want £82.45 for a twin, the Windlestrae comes up as £112, but if you select "January Sale 1" instead of "Standard B&B" in the Select Rate drop down it changes to £65.00. Note you need to select 2 adults again after selecting "January Sale 1" but the rate stays at £65.


thanks Chris!


----------



## mistral (18 Jan 2012)

Moodyman said:


> Yeung Sing's number comes up with an error.
> 
> How did you guys book?


I booked through some interweb agency. I got back to them to change from single to twin. Took them a couple of hours, but they phoned me back to confirm. They too couldn't get any response at the place, but managed to track down the owner in Hong Kong who gave them another number.


----------



## Cayopro (18 Jan 2012)

I can't see my name in any of the threads !!!!!! I have emailed Simon back on a couple of occasions and expressed my interest !!! Can't seem to get a clear yes from a few but it's now confirmed that myself and Chris H are up for the whole ride, please guys and advice/numbers etc for some double rooms to stay in.....on the cheap side of course ;-) many thanks


----------



## AKA Bob (18 Jan 2012)

After an hour on the phone I have sorted my accomodation for the trip. Just waiting directions from the mighty one for Saturday Night and what everyone is doing once we reach John O'Groats.

So for those interested this is what I have booked.

*Sunday 17th June*
Youth Hostel York, http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/yorkshire-wold-moors-coast/hostels/York/index.aspx

*Monday 18th June*
The Bunk House. Cost per night £20 per person including Contintenal breakfast (prices have gone up but website hasn't been updated) Asked for deposit of £5. http://www.c2cstopoff.co.uk/Prices.htm

*Tuesday 19th June*
No room left at the Glenbank House Hotel but owner Alex suggested the Meadhon Guesthouse which is located at the end of his drive. Alex says he is happy for us to keep our bikes in his shed still. Cost of Twin B+B £65. http://www.meadhon.co.uk

*Wednesday 20th June*
Twin room booked at the Burn Bank Guest House. Cost for twin B+B is £74. http://www.burnbank-kinross.co.uk/bed-breakfast-accommodation-tariff.htm

*Thursday 21st June*
No room at Simons recommendation but owner recommended Coig na Shee Guest House also in Newtonmore (just around the corner) has a garage where bikes can be stored. Twin Room B+B booked £75 http://www.coignashee.co.uk/

*Friday 22nd June.*
Twin B+B room at Dornoch Bridge Inn cost £32.50 per person. Happy for us to pay on arrival. http://dornochbridgeinn.com


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

1686822 said:


> I think that I need a room at Kinross if you have a spare there.


I'll check tomorrow Adrian. You have first dibs if it's a twin or something. Will PM you when I find out.


----------



## Cayopro (18 Jan 2012)

Adrian, I've been on the pc for hours now and I've only managed to get the Kinross night sorted, after twin rooms if you can help ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2012)

1686850 said:


> *So with much thanks to Greg's secret weapon* I have gone from contemplating the DZ rough sleeping challenge to being pretty much sorted, apart from Kinross. So sorted that I believe that I have surplus capacity to offer in Newtonmore, The Highlander and Tain, The Dornoch Bridge Inn. If anyone needs either or both, let me know.


It is a most wondrous and potent secret weapon agent isn't it?


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

Following Titus' lead, I have:
Saturday: Yeung Sing. Possibly. Depends if the communication breakdown gets resolved. Interweb agency (probably the same as Mick's) have Plan B for me anyway.
Sunday: Hopefully with dearest chum in Tollerton. If not, shared room in YHA Water End booked.
Monday: Derwent Manor. Twin room, happy to go dutch.
Tuesday: Glenbank. Well, hopefully, I'm on Alex's list.
Wednesday: Kirklands, single.
Thursday: Glenavon House, it's a double.
Friday: Dornoch Bridge Inn. Might well be a twin.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2012)

1687018 said:


> Indeed. I would hate to embarrass Mr Verloc by revealing their real name publicly but I guess that the keener observer will be able to piece it together when they see us trying to *repay the debt*.


I honestly have no idea how I am going to be able to do that!


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

1686956 said:


> If got half of a twin room in each of Newtonmore and Tain. Are you after a whole twin room?



It's a twin room I'm after, for 2 of us, myself and Chris H....


----------



## theclaud (19 Jan 2012)

There is now a Fridays Tour Facebook page!


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2012)

Bummer - I can't remember my FB log-in, so I'll have to join when I get home tonight.


----------



## StuartG (19 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> There is now a Fridays Tour Facebook page!


I didn't realise you were from the dark side, just Wales 
What next - a LonJoG shirt?


----------



## theclaud (19 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> I didn't realise you were from the dark side, just Wales
> What next - a LonJoG shirt?


 
The page is Greg's doing, and it's Susie's fault that that I've gone all Facebook.


----------



## User10119 (19 Jan 2012)

We have at least one sofa and some floorspace in York if anyone is really stuck, so long as you don't mind sharing with a several of bikes and a couple of moggies. I'm vaguely hoping to be able to maybe meet you all and ride into York or ride a little way out of York the following day, but I don't yet know what my childcare responsibilities are for then so can't be sure. If the boys are away it does, of course, mean there's a spare twin room in the CrinklyHotel.

Offers of cake and washing machine usage still apply. Feel free to ask for local info if required, and I'll do my best!


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2012)

Woohoo! Now got a bed for Sunday @ the YHA.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Jan 2012)

Just booked the last bed at the Newtonmore hostel. Also booked into the bunk house on the 18th and they have 3 beds left.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2012)

The bunkhouse for Monday.


----------



## velovoice (19 Jan 2012)

In AKA Bob-fashion, here's where I'll be:
Sat 16 Bingham - Yeung Sing pending thumbs-up from DZ (plan is to get a twin with Claud)
Sun 17 York - YHA hostel
Mon 18 Castleside - Hounsgill Bunkhouse (twin with Sonia)
Tues 19 Jedburgh - Glenbank House (twin with Sonia)
Wed 20 Kinross - Gallowhill Farm campground
Thurs 21 Newtonmore - Highland Hostel (single)
Fri 22 - Dornock Firth campground
Sat 23 - awaiting Wick/JoG decision - might end up with the Frank Bus Shelter Option??!

Perhaps the only point that may be of interest to anyone is, I am not in need of a roomshare nor do I have one to offer.


----------



## Sketchley (19 Jan 2012)

Adrian, The Green Hotel has a twin for £82.45 with b/f. Kirklands have no rooms and the January Sales 1 offer at The Windlestrae is no longer available but they do have rooms @ £112 for twin with b/f


----------



## Moodyman (19 Jan 2012)

Am still getting no joy with Yeung Sing.

Has anybody booked a twin room for which they need a sharer?


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

I'm now sorted for York. Staying with friends in the area, and I'm tryig to persuade him to come along for the pre- or post-York leg. He's a regular cyclist. Just the John O'Groats v Wick issue to resolve now.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2012)

Yay on the rooms. Just need to sort the Saturday sleep


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

HELP !!!! Really struggling with rooms....need a twin for me and Chris H, only the tues + wed sorted ;-( starting to panic now...


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jan 2012)

Cayopro said:


> starting to panic now...


Am planning to camp, not a single booking even thought of or attempted, am staring at list of other's bookings with mounting sense of panic.


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

Just got booked at the York YHA.... Still needs to cover 3 nights !!!!!


----------



## Gordon P (19 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Am planning to camp, not a single booking even thought of or attempted, am staring at list of other's bookings with mounting sense of panic.


I'm planning to camp some nights: Saturday night depending on DZs report on Yeung Sing/availability of beds; then York, Kinross & Dornoch.
I haven't contacted any of the campsites yet though, assuming they are likely to share popularity with bus shelters rather than B&Bs.
The bunkhouse at Castleside seems to have space in caravans if the solid building is full, although I could have used an interpreter for the phone conversation....


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jan 2012)

Don't worry - I have one of these - to obtain what you want you just point to the photograph of the tent/coffee cup/bed/bicycle/inner tube/hotel room/car/bus/train/scantily-clad young lady in the shower.....
I bought it instead of learning Mandarin, so it should work in Scotland, but perhaps not after chucking out time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Am planning to camp, not a single booking even thought of or attempted, am staring at list of other's bookings with mounting sense of panic.


I cracked and decided to come indoors at night.


----------



## theclaud (19 Jan 2012)

Latest from His Nibs re accommodation in Bingham:

Yeung Sing gets the OK. Their telephones are down. Proprietor (Wendy) says call on the following numbers: 01949 838456; 07799 768345. One single, one twin and eight doubles left last I heard. Use of big washing machine. Cycle storage not perfect but the boss has a plan.

Campsite at Shelford has showers but is two or three miles out of the way.


----------



## Sketchley (19 Jan 2012)

They no longer have the twin.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2012)

Single's gone.


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

Just booked a double at yeungsing....need a twin on the 18th, 21st and 22nd now, any ideas guys and girls....?


----------



## StuartG (19 Jan 2012)

Sketchley said:


> They no longer have the twin.


Thanks - that's us all fixed up all apart from Wick/JoG. What's holding Simon up on our destination? Surely at that point we only need an ale house with a guaranteed lock-in? And doubles will be no problem!


----------



## velovoice (19 Jan 2012)

Shelford campsite: http://www.shelfordnurseriescaravanpark.co.uk/
Posted prices presume you're in a car...


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

Have just managed to book Larik House too on the 21st ;-) getting there, still after some numbers of places for the 18th and the 22nd.......... PLEASE


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

What night is the Shelford Campsite an option ?


----------



## velovoice (19 Jan 2012)

Cayopro said:


> What night is the Shelford Campsite an option ?


The first night - Sat 16 June - it's a few miles to the NW of Bingham.


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

Thanks but got booked in at the yeungsing...... Just 2 nights struggling with ;-(


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2012)

In the style of AKA Bob:

Saturday 16th - Double at Yeung Sing
Sunday 17th - YHA in York
Mon 18th - Castleside - Hounsgill Bunkhouse (twin with Rebecca)
Tues 19th - Jedburgh - Glenbank House (twin with Rebecca)

Return to Lunnon


----------



## Moodyman (19 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Latest from His Nibs re accommodation in Bingham:
> 
> Yeung Sing gets the OK. Their telephones are down. Proprietor (Wendy) says call on the following numbers: 01949 838456; 07799 768345. One single, one twin and eight doubles left last I heard. Use of big washing machine. Cycle storage not perfect but the boss has a plan.
> 
> Campsite at Shelford has showers but is two or three miles out of the way.


 
Thanks TC. Managed to get a double room. No singles or twins left.

If anyone else is struggling with Newtownmore and or Tain, I've a twin room for both and am happy to share.

In Newtownmore it's Larick B&B and in Tain it's Dunbious Guest House. £35 for the first, and £25 for the second based on 2 sharing.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jan 2012)

I'm camping all the way, when I get round to booking anything


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

Moodyman said:


> Thanks TC. Managed to get a double room. No singles or twins left.
> 
> If anyone else is struggling with Newtownmore and or Tain, I've a twin room for both and am happy to share.
> 
> In Newtownmore it's Larick B&B and in Tain it's Dunbious Guest House. £35 for the first, and £25 for the second based on 2 sharing.



Really struggling with Tain but there's 2 of us looking for a twin, a floor etc anything with a roof ;-)


----------



## srw (19 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> There is now a Fridays Tour Facebook page!


And what does one do with a Facebook page?


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jan 2012)

Book faces?


----------



## Sketchley (19 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> Thanks - that's us all fixed up all apart from Wick/JoG. What's holding Simon up on our destination? Surely at that point we only need an ale house with a guaranteed lock-in? And doubles will be no problem!



Indeed it is. What would be nice is a pub with rooms, real ale, good food, and bike storage. Ideally near the coast as it's fnrttc.....


----------



## Gordon P (19 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> The first night - Sat 16 June - it's a few miles to the NW of Bingham.





theclaud said:


> Latest from His Nibs re accommodation in Bingham:
> 
> Yeung Sing gets the OK. Their telephones are down. Proprietor (Wendy) says call on the following numbers: 01949 838456; 07799 768345. One single, one twin and eight doubles left last I heard. Use of big washing machine. Cycle storage not perfect but the boss has a plan.
> 
> Campsite at Shelford has showers but is two or three miles out of the way.


Will the van drop off/pick up from there?


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

1688377 said:


> I've got a twin with just me booked. Moodyman has a twin with just him booked. You need a twin. I think I can see a potential solution.



Would really appreciate a twin for me and Chris H to share, please let me know as I'm now waiting for 2 people in B&B's to get back to me..... Many thanks


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

1688391 said:


> Fine with me. Moodyman?




Great stuff, thanks Adrain, will await Moodymans response ;-)


----------



## simgsxr (19 Jan 2012)

Simon, please can you add Stevevw & myself for at least untill York?


----------



## Moodyman (19 Jan 2012)

I'm happy to share with Adrian meaning Cayopro and Chris can have my bookings. Trouble is I've paid for both - deposit on one and the full on the other. Can't recall the full details - have them on spreadsheet at work.

I'd like to avoid the hassle of cancelling and re-booking, so if I give my word (on a public forum) to share with Adrian, Cayopro and Chris can pay me on the day and I can pay Adrian on the day. Is this amenable to all?

Happy to consider alternatives to this proposal.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

^ well you've got a lot of witness so it looks a cast iron deal.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Jan 2012)

Reading all this, is a bit like observing 3D chess!

I wonder who'll end up on top.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'm camping all the way, when I get round to booking anything


ah good. I like a bit of planning but as yet have done s0d all. I appear to be in good company......


----------



## Moodyman (19 Jan 2012)

1688449 said:


> Keep your booking and we'll use that one. Mr Verloc has indicated that my booking can be changed into Cayopro's name who can put a deposit on that one. Sorted, I hope.


 
I'm fine with this.


----------



## srw (19 Jan 2012)

Is this where I hope that the string of scribbled notes to self and assorted internet hotel bookings do actually turn out to be solid reservations for the right places on the right days?

I believe we've got everything sorted bar York and Thurso ((c) professional awkward sod) - although I was expecting a call back by now from just outside Bingham to get more than "yes, you've got a room - we'll let you know which one".


----------



## Cayopro (19 Jan 2012)

1688449 said:


> Keep your booking and we'll use that one. Mr Verloc has indicated that my booking can be changed into Cayopro's name who can put a deposit on that one. Sorted, I hope.



I'm happy to take the booking and pay whenever, please let me know details of who and what to pay and confirm where Mr H and myself will b staying..... I have had a response from the 2 B&b's in tain saying they both have twin rooms for anyone needing one ;-). Thanks again ;-)


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

back home. Bloody hell, Hertfordshire has one heck of a rush hour - at seven in the morning. The traffic from Dunstable to Hockliffe was solid in both directions. And somebody should tell Milton Keynes that it is seriously uncool to name roundabouts. And Northamptonshire is rough - whoever writes the tarmac spec has a lot to answer for - my front tyre has been squared off in just a day. And Rutland is hilly. And no, you can't use your pre-booked ticket on any other train, even if the train you booked is wildly late. Hence arrival at Bingham 4pm, arrival home 9.30pm.

That, and the wind (the weather wind, so keep your smart remarks to yourself) aside it was a reasonably successful day. Route B might not be the cleverest thing I've ever come up with, but it had to be tested. And the last 24 miles from Oakham were terrific - Wymondham and Waltham on the Wolds are just scrumptious. And one moment makes the entire day - better than I remembered. 

Wendy is just desperate about the phone thing - her business, both the restaurant and the hotel are suffering and she's fearful that people will think she's gone out of business (and Bingham has clearly taken a few knocks in recent times). She said that the hotel saw the ride as a privilege - that was nice. 

I've got a bunch of e-mails that I might not get to tonight - for which apologies


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

simgsxr said:


> Simon, please can you add Stevevw & myself for at least untill York?


could you send me an e-mail please?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

1688515 said:


> Oh. It didn't look that good (and remember I'm judging by comparison to Croydon here) 10 years ago when my Mum lived in Granby.


I always thought it looked rather plush. It had one of the most famous cheese shops in the country.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2012)

Hell of a day there Simon..thanks for getting the phone numbers out. I tried to make a booking via Infotel (who themselves were unable to contact Yeung Sing) so I've just sent them an email with the working numbers.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

just a general message - if you're booking somewhere not on the list, could you have a quick word with me first - or, if I'm not responding, take a good look at the map. We're aiming to make the van drop off and pick up as slick as possible.

Oh - I promise to get around to JoG/Wick tomorrow. I need to speak to the people going west from JoG to see if they are going to be very put out by returning to Wick (of course they might be just itching to say goodbye to the rest of us).

If memory serves, Thurso, Wick and JoG are (in road distance terms) three points on an equilateral triangle, but returning 17 miles in to the teeth of a gale (here's hoping) might not be everybody's idea of fun, and there's only so many spaces in the van.


----------



## AKA Bob (19 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> I didn't realise you were from the dark side, just Wales
> What next - a LonJoG shirt?


I have say I do like Stuart's idea. So if it ever happens, count me in?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

I like Stuart's idea so very much I'm going to let his tyres down and put Raleigh stickers on all his bikes.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just a general message - if you're booking somewhere not on the list, could you have a quick word with me first - or, if I'm not responding, take a good look at the map. We're aiming to make the van drop off and pick up as slick as possible.
> 
> Oh - I promise to get around to JoG/Wick tomorrow. I need to speak to the people going west from JoG to see if they are going to be very put out by returning to Wick (of course they might be just itching to say goodbye to the rest of us).
> 
> If memory serves, Thurso, Wick and JoG are (in road distance terms) three points on an equilateral triangle, but returning 17 miles in to the teeth of a gale (here's hoping) might not be everybody's idea of fun, and there's only so many spaces in the van.


I had a quick look with bikeroutetoaster earlier on- Thurso is slightly further (about 20 miles). I think the chances of there being a headwind for a return to Wick are dubious. The allegedly prevailing wind that's supposed to make LeJOG more favourable than the other way round seems to turn 180 degrees by the time you get to the Highlands. It was in my face for the last few days of the travesty, same for all the guys from bike radar who did it last year, and for Pippa...


----------



## AKA Bob (19 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I like Stuart's idea so very much I'm going to let his tyres down and put Raleigh stickers on all his bikes.


 
Maybe we should just have some 'boy scout' type badges to attach to our present shirts instead to show what adventures we have completed?????????????


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> I have say I do like Stuart's idea. So if it ever happens, count me in?


Same here.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> I think the chances of there being a headwind for a return to Wick are dubious.


4 times out of 5 for me........


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> 4 times out of 5 for me........


Fingers crossed then....


----------



## AKA Bob (20 Jan 2012)

Simon, if we do stay in John O'Groats this may solve the accomodation and food problems? http://seaviewjohnogroats.co.uk/


----------



## Cayopro (20 Jan 2012)

1688485 said:


> Can you pm me you real name, assuming that it is not Cayopro and a phone number tp get it transferred into your name?



I have sent you a message with the info you asked for ;-) many thanks


----------



## StuartG (20 Jan 2012)

Checking train times - there appears to be only one train on a Sunday which leaves Wick for Thurso just before midday on a very, very long journey to Inverness. Will this plus the van be sufficient for getting all the bikes out? And if there might be another group?

Or is Ian organising a Sunday Ride Back ...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> Checking train times - there appears to be only one train on a Sunday which leaves Wick for Thurso just before midday on a very, very long journey to Inverness. Will this plus the van be sufficient for getting all the bikes out? And if there might be another group?
> 
> Or is Ian organising a Sunday Ride Back ...


e-mail on van later today. Put simply the game has changed. I was expecting between 6 and 15 of us at John o'Groats. Right now we're at 30. I'm checking on some alternatives, and Jenny has come up with something that at first sight looks bonkers, but may just work out.......


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ..........and Jenny has come up with something that at first sight looks bonkers, but may just work out.......


 
We like bonkers.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2012)

I may well - as in please work on the assumption that I will - 'stay on' in Scottishland once the ride is done and come back after the weekend. I share this in case it assists planning transfers.

and I must remember this when I pack so I can bring my stuff back on the bike!


----------



## redflightuk (20 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> We like bonkers.....


+1. Currently booked 3 nights, camping the rest, just waiting to hear whats happening on the last night.


----------



## srw (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Jenny has come up with something that at first sight looks bonkers, but may just work out.......


 JOG - Kirkwall - Aberdeen?


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Jan 2012)

I'm rather looking forward to camping, but then again, it will only be for one night after a long ride. Also it give me the opportunity to finally pick up the bike-tour sized tent I've been wanting for ages.....

For those not riding back after one day and letting the train take the strain - it seems like a 15-odd mile blast over to Grantham is the cheaper and quicker way of doing things. Nottingham has been cut somewhat adrift in the rail network these days unfortunately.

Still rather gutted that I can't do the whole thing mind.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> For those not riding back after one day and letting the train take the strain - it seems like a 15-odd mile blast over to Grantham is the cheaper and quicker way of doing things.


trains from Bingham to Grantham - not a lot of them, but they take about twentyfive minutes


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jan 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Still rather gutted that I can't do the whole thing.


 
Me too - I've failed to resolve my main clash so will have to wish you all well! 
May be able to make it for the ride out from London (will confirm nearer the time)


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

Cayopro said:


> I can't see my name in any of the threads !!!!!! I have emailed Simon back on a couple of occasions and expressed my interest !!! Can't seem to get a clear yes from a few but it's now confirmed that myself and Chris H are up for the whole ride, please guys and advice/numbers etc for some double rooms to stay in.....on the cheap side of course ;-) many thanks


Nigel - see post 278. Your last e-mail to me was equivocal, but you're still on the spreadsheet and you're still getting e-mails from me. I'll move you in to the 'all the way' list - but Chris has to e-mail me.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jan 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> For those not riding back after one day and letting the train take the strain - it seems like a 15-odd mile blast over to Grantham is the cheaper and quicker way of doing things. Nottingham has been cut somewhat adrift in the rail network these days unfortunately.


 
The trains from Nottingham are every 30 mins to St Pancras on Saturday, but unless you got the train from Bingham to Nottingham (about 10 miles) I'd agree it would end up quicker cycling to Grantham and be about £4 less.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I need to speak to the people going west from JoG


My plan is to ride westwards to Cape Wrath and return to London on the Tuesday night overnight train, in a reclining seat, and with, if necessary, the bike dismantled and wrapped in plastic so it is "just" an awkwardly-shaped piece of luggage. If people are spending a celebratory night at JoG I could be persuaded to stay for that. So I will not be part of your return planning, Mr DZ.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

room for one single gent willing to share at Glen Bank in Jedburgh. PM to me please.


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> The trains from Nottingham are every 30 mins to St Pancras on Saturday, but unless you got the train from Bingham to Nottingham (about 10 miles) I'd agree it would end up quicker cycling to Grantham and be about £4 less.


True, but Sunday services are a bit crap fwir and I was going to hang out on Saturday night for camping fun (and maybe a couple of beers....)


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2012)

General question about breakfast (and re York YHA in particular) - are people planning to take up that option where included or offered with their accommodation? As some people are camping some nights, I wonder if perhaps Simon was envisaging getting us all up and out early each day with a stop somewhere along the road for breakfast... If not, then I'll plan on taking advantage of the full B&B option wherever I can get it.


----------



## Sketchley (20 Jan 2012)

Have taken breakfast where available as an option and of course when included in the rate. However, depending on the time we set out for the ride each day and being mostly an early riser two breakfast is always possible  . Particularly if first one is not very good. But if I haven't lost some weight by the time we set off in June I may be on a diet before the A68......


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2012)

Very good points, Sketchley. I shall adopt the same plan!


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2012)

I've been going for breakfast options where available. If in practice that means getting myself something to eat on one or two days because we're leaving before breakfast service (no chance I'm riding on an empty stomach) , so be it...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

I was going to get round to that.The only days that really need an early start are Tuesday and Wednesday. On Tuesday we'll be staying in Castleside/Derwent Manor, and if your host can't do you breakfast then gulp down a cup of coffee and an energy bar and we'll hit the road no later than 7.15. I'm arranging for a cafe in Corbridge to open early. At Jedburgh we're pretty much all of us staying at the same place and I'm going to get Alex to serve breakfast very early. Bear in mind it gets light at four in the morning....

At Bingham York and Tain I'd like to be on the road at 8.00 (those staying at Dornoch Firth will have an extra 15 minutes). Kinross and Newtonmore I'm more relaxed about. 8.05


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

Campsite at Shelford has blown us out. B++++++++ds!


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2012)

Derwent Manor breakfast service starts at 7. Might be an idea to email them and ask nicely to do it a little earlier, just get milk tea & cereals out...


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Campsite at Shelford has blown us out. B++++++++ds!


Indeed.


----------



## srw (20 Jan 2012)

Is no-one else mentally adding an hour to dellzeqq's timings to allow for the faff of getting 30 people organised before giving them a chance for a cup of coffee?


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2012)

1689074 said:


> So, can I get this straight, I've signed up to share rooms with a grumpy man and a moodyman, get up in the middle of the night, and leave without breakfast and I'm doing this for fun?


I thought you were doing it in order to throw a pink shirt into the sea off the northern most extremity of the UK mainland?


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2012)

1689093 said:


> If I were to, would you STFU about the damn thing? If so I could go for that.


Might do. I'd miss it though.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Is no-one else mentally adding an hour to dellzeqq's timings to allow for the faff of getting 30 people organised before giving them a chance for a cup of coffee?


Best not. I want to get off the busier sections of the A68 before the trucks start coming through in numbers. I'm going to leave it to you-all to sort things out with your respective hosts.........now, where did I put that bugle?

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ozOX9l7M8


----------



## Sketchley (20 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> Derwent Manor breakfast service starts at 7. Might be an idea to email them and ask nicely to do it a little earlier, *just get milk tea & cereals out*...


 
Speak for yourself! If I'm cycling all those miles each day I want a proper breakfast and coffee.......


----------



## Sketchley (20 Jan 2012)

Just had this from Burnbank Cottage we are already sorted in Kinross but I thought I would pass it on.



> From: bandb@burnbank-kinross.co.uk
> > To: xxxxxxx
> > Subject: Re: Online enquiry for Burnbank Cottage
> > Date: Fri, 20 Jan 2012 10:14:17 +0000
> ...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

They'll usually give you coffee and breakfast early if you ask - and, as it happens, you have a sensational negotiator with you! Bear in mind that Corbridge is only 13 miles from Derwent Manor.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Just had this from Burnbank Cottage we are already sorted in Kinross but I thought I would pass it on.


thanks Chris!


----------



## Sketchley (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> They'll usually give you coffee and breakfast early if you ask - and, as it happens, you have a sensational negotiator with you! Bear in mind that Corbridge is only 13 miles from Derwent Manor.


 
If you don't feed me before I leave, I reserve the right to be very grumpy and fairly annoying for those 13 miles......

p.s. I don't think we are staying in Derwent Manor, we appear to be at Hownsgill Bunkhouse so no idea how that work with breakfast which we have booked but not paid for...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

the bunkhouse should be fine - they're used to cyclists and walkers!

Mailing should be in your inboxes now!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

(silence....they're all reading diligently....)


----------



## srw (20 Jan 2012)

I was just wondering where the end of the last sentence got to...


----------



## Moodyman (20 Jan 2012)

Burnbank Cottage let me down. They gave me a provisional yes, and now told me they've no rooms.

Anyone got a twin / family room that they need a sharer for?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2012)

_"Mr. Verloc, getting off the sofa with ponderous reluctance, opened the door leading into the kitchen to get more air, and thus disclosed the innocent Stevie, seated very good and quiet at a deal table, drawing circles, circles; innumerable circles, concentric, eccentric; a coruscating whirl of circles that by their tangled multitude of repeated curves, uniformity of form and confusion of intersecting lines suggested a rendering of cosmic chaos, the symbolism of a mad art attempting the inconceivable"; the booking of accommodation for The Fridays Tour._

*Saturday 16th (Nottingham)* http://www.eastbridgfordhill.com/  twin room inc breakfast for Greg and Adrian.

*Sunday 17th (York) Crooklodge **http://www.crooklodge.co.uk/* Two *rooms booked: 1 x Greg Collins; 1 x Adrian C inclusive of Breakfast. *

*Monday 18th Castleside* http://www.bw-derwentmanorhotel.co.uk/ *Twin room in B&B **for Greg and Adrian.*

*Tuesday 19th Jedburgh* http://www.jedburgh-hotel.com/accommodation/Glenbank Twin room for Greg and Adrian

*Wednesday 20th Kinross *http://www.thekirklandshotel.com/ Twin room for Greg and Jim Gill (No room for Adrian!)

*Wednesday 20th Kinross *The Windlestrae Hotel, Kinross.* Double room with single occupancy for Adrian*

*Thursday 21st Newtonmore **http://www.oxfordhotelsandinns.com/ourhotels/highlander*
Twin room* Jim Gill & Greg Collins*

*Thursday 21st Newtonmore *http://www.newtonmore.com/places-to-stay/b-b/larick-house.html* Twin room **Adrian and Moodyman*

*Friday 22nd Tain *http://www.dunbius.co.uk/* Two twin rooms Adrian and Moodyman; Greg Collins &Jim Gill *

*Saturday 23rd Wick *http://www.mackayshotel.co.uk* Greg, Adrian* Twin room

_"They swarmed numerous like locust, industrious like ants, thoughtless like a natural force, pushing on blind and orderly and absorbed, impervious to sentiment, to logic, to terror, too perhaps." on their way to John O'Groats._


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> I was just wondering where the end of the last sentence got to...


I had another thought and then decided that now was not the time. It concerned shorts. And mintyarselard


----------



## mistral (20 Jan 2012)

Sketchley said:


> They no longer have the twin.


Me & Olaf got that one on Wednesday


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

the self-catering place at East Bridgford has now gone! Remember that there's still a bed for a gent sharing at Glen Bank in Jedburgh


----------



## Sketchley (20 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> Me & Olaf got that one on Wednesday


 
There was one left, until I booked it.


----------



## mistral (20 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Me too - I've failed to resolve my main clash so will have to wish you all well!


That's a shame


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Is anyone looking for a twin room in York? I have one booked in my name at the Abbey Guest House, but I also have an option elsewhere that I haven't replied to yet.


I've put out an APB on this one!


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I had another thought and then decided that now was not the time. It concerned shorts. And mintyarselard


 As it happens, mintyarselard is on my mind. Just finished monster tub of one well-known brand's offerings in that department, not 100% happy.... or, at least I'm willing to see if I can find something I like better. Will be canvassing opinions on rides over coming months. You've been warned.


----------



## redflightuk (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the self-catering place at East Bridgford has now gone! Remember that there's still a bed for a gent sharing at Glen Bank in Jedburgh


Just booked it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> As it happens, mintyarselard is on my mind. Just finished monster tub of one well-known brand's offerings in that department, not 100% happy.... or, at least I'm willing to see if I can find something I like better. Will be canvassing opinions on rides over coming months. You've been warned.


I scraped the last remaining traces of my Assos mintyarselard out of the tub on Saturday morning and am now using the tub for my collection of spare cleat screws. (How sad am I?)

I too would like to know what the best bottom butter is...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Just booked it.


that's Glen Bank I take it?


----------



## redflightuk (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's Glen Bank I take it?


Sorry Simon. Yes it is.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

Well I don't use it (MAL). Mainly because, as Claude never tires of telling people, my arse is like two billiard balls in a sock. But I returned home yesterday with a big welt on my derriere - the result of starting the day by riding forty or so miles in to the rain on dirty roads, and then riding another seventy miles, and then hanging around for hours in wet shorts...

So my point was really about the shorts (or 3/4s or longs). As in clean shorts every day, and shorts that fit snugly - tricky since some of us might be shedding a few pounds along the way - rather than wander around. But, as srw detected, I couldn't really think of a genteel way of putting it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2012)

At what point with Shaun suggest a separate sub form for all the threads, documents, etc., this Tour will spawn between now and the off?


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> *Saturday 23rd Wick *http://www.mackayshotel.co.uk* Greg, Adrian* Twin room


As you two fine gentleman are booked in to that establishment, I've booked a room too. I was persuaded by its status as a 'Whisky Embassy'. So, I'm all sorted now.

Simon - do you need us all to send you a list of where we're staying to record on some kind of world plan spreadsheet? Or perhaps a big map with little flags that can be moved around as room get traded?


----------



## Cayopro (20 Jan 2012)

I too am hoping to take FULL advantage of the breakfast option as its paid for and don't really want to set off on an empty stomach !!!!! Could get VERY grumpy too.... ;-)


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Mackays Hotel will also have _gurls_ staying that night, I hear


This is a good thing.......


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I scraped the last remaining traces of my Assos mintyarselard out of the tub on Saturday morning and am now using the tub for my collection of spare cleat screws. (How sad am I?)
> 
> I too would like to know what the best bottom butter is...


I was always an Arsos user, but have switched to Sportique after Wiggle had some travel sized tubes for cheap in a sale, and it's really good.


----------



## srw (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Well I don't use it (MAL). Mainly because, as Claude never tires of telling people, my arse is like two billiard balls in a sock. But I returned home yesterday with a big welt on my derriere - the result of starting the day by riding forty or so miles in to the rain on dirty roads, and then riding another seventy miles, and then hanging around for hours in wet shorts...


 You know, I can think of something that might help with that problem.
http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=vYAZT5bkMYK98gORgKmYCw&ved=0CEEQ8gIwAQ#

On the subject of MAL - I'd keep all of those thoughts in one place for the moment, and circulate a month or so before the off to give people time to remember them and do something.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

I would like to have a list, if only because I may have to start looking around for new accommodation, and it would help to know where people are. I'm not sure that we'll all want a record of where we're staying up on the internet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> As you two fine gentleman are booked in to that establishment, I've booked a room too. I was persuaded by its status as a 'Whisky Embassy'. So, I'm all sorted now.





User13710 said:


> Mackays Hotel will also have _gurls_ staying that night, I hear


The water of life and gurls. Do they do cohibas to complete the occasion? (Dang! I'd only have to go outside to smoke it.)


----------



## mistral (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> But I returned home yesterday with a big welt on my derriere - the result of starting the day by riding forty or so miles in the rain on dirty roads ...


 
Ouch, what happened to your mudguards?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2012)

1689314 said:


> Staying in a whisky embassy, with Gurls, with my reputation? Well ding dong.


You are the 13th Duke of Wybourne and ICMFP


----------



## redflightuk (20 Jan 2012)

Camping at the pub first night booked.


----------



## Mice (20 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> Ouch, what happened to your mudguards?


 
 Ooops of course I mean: 

M


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

Mackays for us as well!


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Jan 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Camping at the pub first night booked.


 
Sorry, to clarify (and combined with Dellz's announcement upthread about Shelford), does this mean camping isn't possible at Shelford, which was my plan for the first night but that you know of, and have booked a pub with campsite for the first night? Care to share the details?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

pub camping without facilities at Car Colston. Otherwise cheap doubles available at Yeung Sing and at Whatton

e-mail to follow


----------



## Sketchley (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Mackays for us as well!


 
Looks like no rooms left there...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Looks like no rooms left there...


did you ring them up? The website is just silly. I spoke to them less than 30 minutes ago.....


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2012)

^Wot he said^ Website didn't work....


----------



## Sketchley (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> did you ring them up? The website is just silly. I spoke to them less than 30 minutes ago.....


 
No just the website. I've found a couple of nice guest houses that I'm waiting to here back on re bike storage they are quite a bit cheaper. The whiskey bar was tempting, but we can come drink there with you then go back to guest house.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

just for my own records - breakfast at Corbridge
Cafe No, 6
6 Market Place, Corbridge, Northumberland, NE45 5AW
01434 634 356 Oliver and Libby
​


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2012)

The website sucks. Just booked by phone.


----------



## Tigerbiten (20 Jan 2012)

Re: Sat morning breakfast on the tour.
I've just been up to the Salcey Forest cafe and enquired about the possibility of them opening early for the tours first breakfast.
I did not have the exact dates with me as I changed today cycle route and happened to be passing.
But they said they where happy to open early for the likes of bacon/sausage butties and tea as they have done that type of thing in the past.
If interested and its not going to be to far off route, its a couple of miles off the B526, give then a e-mail/phone call with more info on dates, times and numbers.
Web page -> http://www.salceyforestcafe.com/ 
Here -> http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=52.157243,-0.840025&spn=0.000105,0.070295&hnear=Sywell, Northamptonshire, United Kingdom&t=m&z=14&vpsrc=6&layer=c&cbll=52.157317,-0.839971&panoid=-T_RnkAKzss8XlMP9_wBsA&cbp=12,331.59,,0,-2.91
I didn't enquire if they had the keys to the loo's or if they could get them.

Simon, I've sent you an e-mail with most of the same info.
Hope this helps .........


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Oh, and I'm still planning to ride up from Lands End the week before if anyone is interested. I've decided to do the CTC 'fast' route to Exeter, then work my way up to London from there (*tips on Exeter to London routing will be welcome)*. Thinking about an early start from Lands End on Monday morning, arriving in London on Thursday evening - giving me a night at home and a rest day for laundry etc. before the start of LonJoG.
> 
> Cheers
> Ross


 
I toured back from there in September and have routes, PM me if you need to help.

As per my e-mail to Simon and my intentions, I still wish to do this and will camp it. All subject to the previously stated possible Olympics games maker training commitments, which it seems will possibly be fine and subject to getting my foot sorted, as I've possibly torn ligament damage on the left one, MRI due soon. 

However, I've seen no mention of cycling it back yet? 29 pages in too... I am looking at cycling back slowly to York and then train it back (as that bits boring) in time for the night ride to Brighton. Any takers, let me know, ta.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jan 2012)

I'm not cycling back the same way, but I do have my road map on dining table with desk lamp situation room set up this evening, and looking into heading over to Cape Wrath, then down to Mallaig and train back from there. Can't decide whether to go down the west coast, or out onto the islands. (This does rather depend on the time I can have off though)


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'm not cycling back the same way, but I do have my road map on dining table with desk lamp situation room set up this evening, and looking into heading over to *Cape Wrath*, then down to Mallaig and train back from there. Can't decide whether to go down the *west coast, or out onto the islands*. (This does rather depend on the time I can have off though)


 
Yes, lots of options. For me, ild want to have beers and sleep after for sure, no doubt at Wick. There after, I want to see Loch Nessy, few national parks and North Yorkshire, to York, so quite open still to options, but just wanting to make sure am back for the Night Ride


----------



## Cayopro (20 Jan 2012)

Sat... Double/twin Yeung Sing. With Chris H
Sun...York YHA. With Chris H
Mon...Castleneuk B&B twin. With Chris H
Tues..meadhon house B&B, twin with Chris H
Wed...windlestrae B&B, twin with Chris H
Thurs..Larik House B&B, double with Chris H
Fri...Dornoch Bridge B&B, twin with Chris H

I think that's all sorted now, just need to work out what's happening on the Saturday night ;-)


----------



## ianmac62 (21 Jan 2012)

Hi, I'm only coming for the midnight-to-first-breakfast part of the ride. But I'll tell you three stories about coming home from Wick by train after an End-to-End in 2010.

First story: I wanted to book an advance ticket and a bike reservation with a senior railcard. The route was Wick to Inverness, Inverness to Edinburgh Waverley, Edinburgh Waverley to Birmingham International, Birmingham International to Northampton. In 2010 you couldn't make a bike reservation over the net. Phone only. ScotRail had one number and a dizzying host of automated choices.

I'd chosen a particular day, Tuesday 17th August. The connections are easier midweek. There were two trains leaving Wick, one just after 6 a.m. and one just after 8 a.m. The B&B landlady (I'd booked in January) offered me her early cyclists breakfast at 5 a.m. but I was hoping for the 8 a.m. departure.

On the phone to ScotRail: "I'd like to book ..." I could feel the customer services advisor's eyes glaze over at the phrase "Senior Railcard" but we both persevered. She gazed at her screen, I gazed at mine. Finally we agreed the departure and arrival times of the four legs of the journey and I gave her my credit card details. She then attempted to finish the conversation with, "That's it then, you're booked with a senior railcard from Wick to Inverness to Edinburgh to Birmingham to Northampton - with a bicycle from Wick to Inverness and from Edinburgh to Birmingham to Northampton." Me, quick as a flash, "What about my bicycle from Inverness to Edinburgh?" She, "Oh, I can't get a bike on that service." Me, holding back sarcasm, "But I want to take the bike on all four legs." She, "You'll have to book a different time for the journey."

We go through the screens again and agree that a man and a bike can travel all four legs together if I leave Wick just after 6 a.m. I buy those tickets and ask her to cancel the first set of tickets. She, "Oh, I can't cancel the first set of tickets. You'll have to speak to refunds!"

I phone ScotRail again and negotiate the system through to refunds. Chap this time. Him, "Oh, we don't do refunds on advance tickets." Me, "But it was your customer services adviser who made the mistake." He, eventually, "You'll have to send me proof that you've made two bookings for the same journey on the same day." Me, "How do I do that?" He, "Phone bookings and ask them to e-mail me proof of your purchases."

Again, I negotiate ScotRail's phone system. Fortunately I've got a very distinctive surname and I'm remembered. I ask, "Can you send an e-mail to your refunds department as evidence that I should be entitled to a refund?" She, "I don't know why the refunds department has asked you to ask me to send them an e-mail. They know that we don't have e-mail facilities in this office!"

[Footnote: My credit card account received a refund two months later - less a £10 "administration fee"!]


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jan 2012)

Ian - I've seen people with cycle reservations chucked off the train south of Wick - because Scotrail had oversold the reservations. I've had to grind down a guard at Waverley to allow a cyclist without a reservation to put his bike on because I had two reservations in my hand that Scotrail had sent me from two different offices, and common sense told me that there would be at least one space free (it turned out that there were three spaces free). It's not just that the office staff are out to lunch - the guards are unreasonable.

People should not rely on Scotrail to get their bikes home.


----------



## ianmac62 (21 Jan 2012)

Hi,



> People should not rely on Scotrail to get their bikes home.


 
That was going to be the second of my three stories. I was anxious to get my bike reservation because the CTC Info Pack stressed that there was limited space on the Wick - Inverness trains. Well ...

The platform at Wick was fairly crowded at six o'clock in the morning and there were a fair number of bikes. I recognised a Dutch couple I'd last spoken to at Spean Bridge five days earlier. They put me to shame. They'd pedalled from Amsterdam to Calais, from Dover to Land's End, and from Land's End to John O'Groats - camping every night. Their plan was to make a train journey from Wick to Hull to catch a North Sea ferry home. They hadn't made any ticket purchases in advance; just bought tickets at Wick without bike reservations.

I got on the train, found a rack from which one can hang one's bike (with my reservation neatly tied to the handlebars) in the same carriage as my seat reservation. The Dutch couple stood with their bikes in the same carriage. The ticket inspector was forgiving and let them travel.

[I have to add that Wick to Inverness is the most beautiful train journey I've been on in Britain. For much of the way through Caithness it doesn't follow the roads; the "stations" ("halts" is a better word) are tiny and have signposts for cyclists on the platforms; some of the halts are request stops; some of the stations - Invergordon stands out - have wonderful murals; and the scenery is brilliant. Four hours of value!]

Anyway, at Inverness we crossed the concourse for the Edinburgh train. It's shortly after ten o'clock and this train is full! There are passengers from all over the Highlands and Islands. Again, I get on and hang my bike from a rack; another cyclist does the same; the Dutch couple are slow and, because the train is full, they stand in the aisle with their bikes. There's a bit of pushing and shoving but most people are friendly. Later a ticket inspector arrives. Most people in the carriage tell him it's OK but he's not having any of it. "Health & Safety" at the top of his voice, although I thought he was more concerned that the trolley with the coffee (?) in the polystyrene cups couldn't get past. He chucks the Dutch couple off at the next station.

It happened to be Pitlochry - it's a beautiful spot but it's useless as a ferry connection for Holland!

So Dellzeqq is right! And, in my experience, it's the worry about the journey home that can give you the most anxiety.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jan 2012)

....hence the two van strategy

Nasir has kindly brought this to my attention

_I used your suggested sites, aside Kinross, where Burnbank was full. I've booked into a B&B about 150 yards away - Loch Leven House, run by a lady called Fiona Hyde._

_They've still got lots of rooms. Contact details 66A Muirs, Kinross, Kinross-shire, KY13 8AU, 01577 865785_


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jan 2012)

Cayopro said:


> Sat... Double/twin Yeung Sing. With Chris H
> Sun...York YHA. With Chris H
> Mon...Castleneuk B&B twin. With Chris H
> Tues..meadhon house B&B, twin with Chris H
> ...


Nigel (and others) - do please e-mail me your accommodation lists!


----------



## mistral (21 Jan 2012)

Team Redfalo & Mistral

Bingham YeungSing
York Crook Lodge 
Castleside Dene View 
Jedburgh Airenlea 
Kinross Kirklands 
Newtonmore Greenways B&B 
Dornoch Highfield House 
 Wick Nethercliffe Hotel


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jan 2012)

Updated accommodation information sent.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jan 2012)

Chris W tells me that this place in Wick has bike storage... http://www.theclachan.co.uk/index.html


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> So Dellzeqq is right! And, in my experience, it's the worry about the journey home that can give you the most anxiety.


 
Any one got any thing good to say about the weekday midday or four o'clock trains from Wick - Inverness?

I'm sort of committed to the train back if I stay on a bit as I plan to, got a bit of a Co2 bee-in-my-bonnet about rail vs air. Wouldn't die in a ditch over it though if it really is an unrealistic option and could always stay a day or two longer in Inverness and Pitlochry on my May trip I guess.


----------



## mistral (21 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> Team Redfalo & Mistral
> 
> Bingham YeungSing
> York Crook Lodge
> ...


 
Just changed my Wick booking from the Nethercliffe to the Bank Guesthouse - it's more central and they have inside cycle storage. So there is a twin at Nethercliffe if needed.


----------



## snorri (21 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Any one got any thing good to say about the weekday midday or four o'clock trains from Wick - Inverness?


Yes ...there have been no ticketing disputes on these trains since the guards have been armed.. 
It will not be relevant if you have already booked accomm. in Wick, but are you aware that the Wick - Inverness train goes via Thurso? If you were to start your rail journey at Thurso it would knock half an hour off the overall journey time. OTOH boarding at Wick should avoid the possibility of disputes with any cyclists hoping to board at Thurso.


----------



## ianmac62 (21 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Any one got any thing good to say about the weekday midday or four o'clock trains from Wick - Inverness?





snorri said:


> Boarding at Wick should avoid the possibility of disputes with any cyclists hoping to board at Thurso.


Don't really know about the later trains from Wick as it's a 13 or 14 hour journey from Wick to Northampton and this necessitated an early morning start. However, accommodation in Wick seems geared to the early start so *maybe *there are fewer cyclists later in the day.

Very much agree that the train is fairly full when it gets to Thurso after leaving Wick. Nobody gets on or off at Middlemas Junction (I think that's what it's called) which is the "halt" where the line splits. Interesting experience though: the train leaves Wick, gets to the junction, reverses into Thurso, then goes forward. Trains do this in reverse order as they go north.

One cheap option *if it's available at the time* and *if you're 55 or older* is ScotRail's 55Club ticket. The 55Club fare between any two stations in Scotland is £19; and, for the promotion, Carlisle and Berwick stations are included in Scotland. It would be a gamble, however, to wait to see if 23rd June or a few days after was to be in such a promotion.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> One cheap option *if it's available at the time* and *if you're 55 or older* is ScotRail's 55Club ticket. The 55Club fare between any two stations in Scotland is £19; and, for the promotion, Carlisle and Berwick stations are included in Scotland. It would be a gamble, however, to wait to see if 23rd June or a few days after was to be in such a promotion.


Not planning on staying for four years!


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Jan 2012)

A minor update on my camping plans: after speaking to some others after the Hills & Mills audax from Hailsham today, I think the best strategy is to wait and see which campsites folk are going to, which is where the van will be dropping the kit, and then book to stay there. That will make life much easier for the man in the van, and more social. 
Having said that, if when it comes to the ride, there is a space in a room going on the occasional night, then I might take that. Camping is the cheapest option, which is why I'm doing it, but a few nights indoors is no bad thing.
So if people have worries because they have a twin room with only one person footing the bill, this problem might evaporate nearer the time.


----------



## snorri (21 Jan 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Middlemas Junction (I think that's what it's called)
> One cheap option *if it's available at the time* and *if you're 55 or older* is ScotRail's 55Club ticket.


It's Georgemas Junction.
The current Club55 offer closes on 31st March, I cannot recall it being offered through the peak season in previous years.
http://www.scotrail.co.uk/club55


----------



## theclaud (22 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> As it happens, mintyarselard is on my mind.


 
Are you sure you've been reading the Instructions For Use correctly?


----------



## theclaud (22 Jan 2012)

1691522 said:


> I saw Shame yesterday. Michael Fassbender's arse qualifies for that description.
> As you were.


This thread is useless without pics...


----------



## Moodyman (22 Jan 2012)

I've updated Dell on my return from JOG, but thought it might be worth sharing with others.












Saturday evening (23rd), ride back to Wick with The Fridays, have a few beers, stay in B&B (Harbour House £30 per night).

Sunday visit The Spot Bicycles, who'll charge £50 to box and post bike to home (Bradford). 

After this, walk to Wick airport and catch flight to Manchester at 4.30pm (Flybe.com - £105 with add-ons). Catch evening train from Manchester Airport to Bradford. Arrive home mid evening.

Train return home cost £160 with a 19 hour journey. Still no guarantee of bike space.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2012)

Eddie C has a share of a twin available at Burnbank (Kinross) and Bellhaven (Wick) - e-mail me for details


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2012)

Nasir - it's certainly worth a thought. Fifty quid is a fair bit for disassembly, packaging and postage but maybe they would be willing to do a number of bikes for less. 

I realise I've not been too forthcoming on the transport back for people outside the southeast (and, for that matter, thus far you're about the only one out of the southeast) but I'd have thought we could have worked something out. Apologies, though, because I should have dealt with it.


----------



## rb58 (22 Jan 2012)

Moodyman said:


> I've updated Dell on my return from JOG, but thought it might be worth sharing with others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in this option too, but will hold off in case there's a group thing going on.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2012)

Just had a look at the various options for my return home.
Sleeper all the way back: £177 or so. I think not, not least because I'll not take the Monday off work if I can help it and that leaves me no time to get ready..

Wick-Gatwick flight, changing at Edinburgh & leaving 1630: £95, 3hrs 40 mins. Then a tenner or less to get back home on the train (£5 advance fare £9.85 anytime), a further ninety minutes. So not bad...

Inverness-Gatwick: EasyJet 1345 & 2045 £38, 1hr 35, BA 0705 (er, no!) & 1710 £68. But then the problem of getting back to Inverness airport- paying the taxi fare, from £125 for four, assuming there were enough people to share, seems like the only practical option to make check-in without leaving Wick at the crack of dawn or hanging about for hours. Train is 4 hours & leaves at 1153, and still have to make a connection to the airport, bus is 3 hours (arriving Inverness bus station 1025, 1240, 1425, 1632) and again, I'd have to get to the airport from there- buses one an hour at five past the hour and taking 25 minutes, or a taxi from there.

Wick to Southampton: 1630, changing at Edinburgh, £106 (3hrs 25) or £86 (with a two-hour longer wait at Edinburgh). Train from Southampton Aiport Parkway under an hour and £6.25. Unless there are a few peeps for a taxi share for Inverness airport in time for the 1345 flight, winner, methinks...


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Nasir - it's certainly worth a thought. Fifty quid is a fair bit for disassembly, packaging and postage but maybe they would be willing to do a number of bikes for less.


 
Worth a try....Not sure if I'd take that option up, but it would save me a trip to the smoke...


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2012)

please don't call Spot until I've had a word with them - I'm bound to be asked by people, so I might as well find out for myself. I'm also going to call my brother and ask him how much he pays for sending bikes FedEx.

As for the travel home - it would be sensible to wait a week or two. I've had two more people sign up today. There may be more in the pipeline. If we start getting in to the thirties the sums change - and we can start looking seriously at the coach.


----------



## Cayopro (22 Jan 2012)

Ive just looked at one way car hire from Inverness airport back to Stevenage, 2 day hire, 2 bikes and luggage in the back, it £100 + petrol........


----------



## AKA Bob (22 Jan 2012)

Simon,
This might be worth some investigation too? http://www.johnogroatsbiketransport.co.uk/


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2012)

a bit pricier than the operation upthread


Cayopro said:


> Ive just looked at one way car hire from Inverness airport back to Stevenage, 2 day hire, 2 bikes and luggage in the back, it £100 + petrol........


again - please hold off booking stuff. I'd have thought that the seven person jobbies from Avis at Inverness Airport might be a better bet - but taking hire vehicles from Inverness still leaves us with the problem of getting bikes to Inverness. That's where the second van option might come good, and, with more people, the coach might come in to its own


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> please don't call Spot until I've had a word with them - I'm bound to be asked by people, so I might as well find out for myself. I'm also going to call my brother and ask him how much he pays for sending bikes FedEx.
> 
> As for the travel home - it would be sensible to wait a week or two. I've had two more people sign up today. There may be more in the pipeline. If we start getting in to the thirties the sums change - and we can start looking seriously at the coach.


 
Will do. Good spot there Titus, but I'd prefer not to get a dismantled bike back if possible, a lot of faffing to get it back in working condition if you're not mechanically-minded. Pedals, bars, rack, saddle, front wheel and mudguards...sheesh. Shouldn't need to take all that off.


----------



## Cayopro (22 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> a bit pricier than the operation upthreadagain - please hold off booking stuff. I'd have thought that the seven person jobbies from Avis at Inverness Airport might be a better bet - but taking hire vehicles from Inverness still leaves us with the problem of getting bikes to Inverness. That's where the second van option might come good, and, with more people, the coach might come in to its own



What's the mileage from Wick to Inverness ?


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2012)

http://www.highlandbicycletransfers.co.uk/jog.html and others are testament to the wonders of Scotrail. Last time I looked the best bargain was http://www.johnogroatscycletransport.co.uk/ mentioned upthread.

I will, I promise you, in good time, produce a handy spreadsheet with the options connected one to another. But, again, it's a question of numbers. In the mean time - kick back and relish the prospect of the holiday!

Wick to Inverness something like 123 miles


----------



## Cayopro (22 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.highlandbicycletransfers.co.uk/jog.html and others are testament to the wonders of Scotrail. Last time I looked the best bargain was http://www.johnogroatscycletransport.co.uk/ mentioned upthread.
> 
> I will, I promise you, in good time, produce a handy spreadsheet with the options connected one to another. But, again, it's a question of numbers. In the mean time - kick back and relish the prospect of the holiday!
> 
> Wick to Inverness something like 123 miles



Thank you ;-)


----------



## Moodyman (23 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> please *don't call Spot until I've had a word with them* - I'm bound to be asked by people, so I might as well find out for myself. I'm also going to call my brother and ask him how much he pays for sending bikes FedEx.


 
Simon,

I've not paid The Spot for anything nor agreed a definite price - they told me it's a service they normally provide and charge £50 for box and Parcelforce shipment. So if you manage to get a group thing organised for the bike transport, I'm in.

I've paid for the flight from Wick to Manchester and that must remain as I need to be at work on Monday. Other options won't get me home at a reasonable hour to make Monday a reasonable work day.


----------



## theclaud (23 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Well I don't use it (MAL). Mainly because, as Claude never tires of telling people, my arse is like two billiard balls in a sock. But I returned home yesterday with a big welt on my derriere - the result of starting the day by riding forty or so miles in to the rain on dirty roads, and then riding another seventy miles, and then hanging around for hours in wet shorts...


 
It's time to give in to the mintyarselard, DZ. They now make it specially for you.


----------



## AKA Bob (23 Jan 2012)

For those doing the full LonJog this might be worth watching to gain some ideas!!!!!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMCkuqL9IcM


----------



## Cayopro (23 Jan 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> For those doing the full LonJog this might be worth watching to gain some ideas!!!!!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=GMCkuqL9IcM&gl=GB



Very good ;-)


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

East Bridgford Hill (Bingham) has a large suite, which can have three singles or a double and a single in two rooms for £190.


----------



## mistral (24 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> East Bridgford Hill (Bingham) has a large suite, which can have three singles or a double and a single in two rooms for £190.


 
Sounds like a good venue for the first night party, if nothing else?


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2012)

Has anyone had anything back from Glenbank House yet? Alex put me on his list, said he'd be in touch Friday, nothing yet...


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

Stu - see above. You're on the list


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

....and there's a hefty set of security gates. To keep the hoi-polloi out!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

Right - here's how I see it..

going to John O'Groats
Adrian C
Chris W
Claudine C
Dave J
Eddie C
Gordon P
Greg C
Ian P
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
John E
Jules H possibly
Marcus C
Mark A
Martin B
Mick D
Miranda S
Nasir M
Nigel H
Olaf S
Rachel W
Rebecca E
Rebecca O
Ross C
Simon L (that's me)
Stephen W
Steve R possibly
Stuart A
Stuart G
Susie F
Titus H
Xi C
Chris H
Charlie B
Sahar A possibly
Georgios V possibly

going to Scotland
Louise L
Sonia W

going to York
Anne H
Tim H
Simon L (that's not me)
Steve W
Adam Y
Pippsy G

on the first night/day ride
Adam B
Chris B
Ian MacS
Joan A
Martin T
Clive B
Marilyn B
Ian A
TJ A

not sure
Werner W
Tim O
The Mysterious Pavel
Sarah W
Sam F (Scotland)
Nicola B
Martin L-S
Jonathan B
User S
Cate R
Andrij B
Alan B
Grace W
Chris K
Davy S


----------



## Sketchley (24 Jan 2012)

35 all the way people. Must be close to being cost effective on the coach option now for getting back.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

that's what I'm thinking........although people may drop out and others may come in. Davy, for example, may have a gig at the Olympics, but, then again, he may not.

the final mailshot will go out later today. I'm going to have to ask people to get back to me within a few days.


----------



## mistral (24 Jan 2012)

Seeing as the Olympics opening ceremony is on the 27th ... of July, what's Davy's gig? Is he testing the track


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

it's all a bit hush-hush......I think it's more a question of available holidays


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

got another quote on a coach which is a little cheaper. It's a standard 49 seater, so the people and the luggage will go in the coach and the majority of bikes underneath. How many bikes could we get in, if we took wheels off and suchlike?


----------



## Sketchley (24 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> got another quote on a coach which is a little cheaper. It's a standard 49 seater, so the people and the luggage will go in the coach and the majority of bikes underneath. How many bikes could we get in, if we took wheels off and suchlike?


 
No idea but we could always do a test run at coach depot to see. But if you cannot get all the bikes under the coach then how about a coach and trailer? Something like http://www.thekingsferry.co.uk/coach-hire-fleet/trailers/

And I think we about 35 people so how about http://www.thekingsferry.co.uk/coach-hire-fleet/35-seat-luxury-coach-for-hire/ I bet that costs a fair amount to hire.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Jan 2012)

We could get all 49 bikes underneath if we were prepared to take off wheels, mudguards, racks and pedals, turn handlebars, and take off derailleurs and tape them to the frame, and possibly put spacers as reinforcement in place of the axles to prevent any unwanted bendiness of forks and rear bits.

The bikes could then be wrapped in some sort of plastic bought at a garden centre. This is much easier than it sounds, and quite possible for a complete numpty to do at Nantes railway station at 5am while in a bit of a rush for a train. I know this.

It takes about 40 minutes, and the bike can then be treated as an abnormally-shaped piece of luggage and placed on a number of trains, such as TGV and Eurostar. Dealt with like this, two bikes and a chap plus six panniers can fit in the back of a small and old Nissan Almeira. I know this. It can be done. It hurts, but it can be done. Whether FNRTtC peeps will want to do this is another matter.

A dismantled bike takes up a surprisingly small amount of space. It still weighs enough for a thin piece of webbing - with which only a fool would try to carry the bike - to cut deep and painful weals in one's shoulder as you cross Paris on the Metro in the rush hour with assorted camping kit on one shoulder and a bike on the other.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

in practice there'd be no need to get 49 bikes on. If we have 36 returnees, six of whom travel in the van, we'll have 30 people in the coach, and about 22 bikes in the lockers.


----------



## Cayopro (24 Jan 2012)

I have to admit I'm not to keen on the idea of chucking my bike under coach nor do I want to start stripping the bike down to get back......


----------



## mcshroom (24 Jan 2012)

I'm still looking into riding round to Mallaig, I just have to pass it with the other cub leader, as I'll be away for two meetings if i did that, rather than just the one.

If I did decide to do this, then I wouldn't be part of the numbers for travelling back. If not, then what would the chances be that I could be be kicked out in Carlisle/Durham/Newcastle (depending on which way the coach goes) as it would be easier to get home?


----------



## StuartG (24 Jan 2012)

Cayopro said:


> I have to admit I'm not to keen on the idea of chucking my bike under coach nor do I want to start stripping the bike down to get back......


Well we could put the bikes on the nice seats and go have a party in the lockers padded in with a few crate of beer so we don't feel the bends ...

Seriously, Simon - is there a chance Brixton Bikes, EBC or similar donating 26 cardboard wrappers of bikes they must be throwing away between now and then?


----------



## srw (24 Jan 2012)

Cayopro said:


> I have to admit I'm not to keen on the idea of chucking my bike under coach nor do I want to start stripping the bike down to get back......



With a hangover. And the insurance position would need rather careful consideration whatever method is used - 30 bikes is likely to be the thick end of £50k's worth of goods in transit..

Nor, to be honest, does the prospect of 20 hours on a bus back to London appeal very much! Is a straw poll of options worth doing before getting too committed?


----------



## mcshroom (24 Jan 2012)

30 bikes, £50k - that's an average of £1667 each. Are you sure they're worth that much?

My £500 tourer might be a little bit worried.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> Well we could put the bikes on the nice seats and go have a party in the lockers padded in with a few crate of beer so we don't feel the bends ...
> 
> Seriously, Simon - is there a chance Brixton Bikes, EBC or similar donating 26 cardboard wrappers of bikes they must be throwing away between now and then?


if we give Spot sufficient notice they will doubtless lay hands on 26 cardboard boxes...but, at fifty quid a time, plus £12 for train to inverness and fortyfive pounds and up for airfares (and remember that the fare will creep up once people start booking) the coach may be the better bet. 

People may not fancy the coach, and, if there aren't sufficient to make a go of it, it won't stack up.


----------



## Sketchley (24 Jan 2012)

I quite like the idea of a coach back. I also like the idea of a nice bottle single malt to easy the pain on the journey back, if enough people are keen we could get a bottle each and have a 'tasting' session.....


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2012)

The plane back to Southampton's definitely my favoured option (I'd have to take Monday off if I went on the coach or the sleeper, apart from having to transfer, plus in the case of the coach another £18 & 90 mins to get home, etc), though if there was the option of self (and other flyers) hitching a lift to Inverness airport (for the afternoon Gatwick flight) that would be very helpful & save time and dosh. 

As far as bike transport: The priority for me is of course getting whichever bike I take back safe and sound. The thought of having to replace the Viner (£2600+ replacement value) doesn't bear thinking about. Trek would only be about half that...!!! I wouldn't mind £50 to get it back quicker, as long as disassembly was minimal (Martin's list above certainly does not count, and some of us just aren't able/confident doing that much-I'm not enough of a complete numpty to think I could). Equally though, if it's a case of nipping up to Streatham and picking up a ready-to-roll machine, that would suit me fine.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2012)

(draws deep breath....) it's a question of numbers. If sufficient people want to take the coach, we'll hire the coach. If not, we won't. When I'm a little more sure about who's going to John o'Groats I'll send out an e-mail to each of you and ask a simple yes or no question - 'do you want to take a coach from Wick to London for £100 or just under?'

I'm also waiting on a response from another, smaller ride arriving in JoG at the same time as us. 

When I've got a number I can decide if it's a goer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2012)

^ I have now spat decaff over my keyboard for the second time in 30 minutes.


----------



## srw (25 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> 30 bikes, £50k - that's an average of £1667 each. Are you sure they're worth that much?


On average - I wouldn't be too surprised (although I might have been indulging in a bit of rhetorical exaggeration). Think of the number of bits of blingy carbon and titanium you see stacked up outside the Madeira of a morning. They don't come cheap.



(And I ought to confess that there's a possibility that average will be pushed up after we go and view a bike at the weekend...)


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jan 2012)

A C50 might be in the region of £4k bare...with rider, priceless  and a Planet-X basic Sportive oh hum..about 1667 english pounds. A titanium top spec tandem is going to send the 'mean' into orbit! 
Perhaps everyone can pack an inflatable Poundland lilo and inflate same, strapping to each bike for the return by coach. What's packed neatly will not get damaged. Anyone seen the furniture van swallowing bikes after Dunwich?
(Enjoy your bicycle viewing Steven!)


----------



## thom (25 Jan 2012)

Some photographic reportage.





The Forth Road Bridge should offer similar vistas.


----------



## StuartG (25 Jan 2012)

The more I think about the return issue, the more it becomes a no-brainer.

There are only two options for getting all the bikes back: ride 'em back or arrange private transport. The train is not an option for more than a few people and a risky one at that. So for those not doing the Sunday Ride Back - we have to book transport. Again there are two options:

* All the way to, say, London.
* To Edinburgh (where there is a wider range of options (trains etc) to continue).

Separating riders from bikes has issues that re-uniting requires temporary storage and Dell's dining room or Waverley station forecourt might be found wanting in the 20+ market. So if you follow my logic I don't see any alternative to booking a vehicle(s) that can take both. A coach is the obvious one.

Whatever configuration/destination/cost Dell can come up with will be ideal for some, less ideal for others. The issue is that if those that feel it less ideal then opt-out it makes it more difficult if impractical for doing anything at all. Hence I suggest that people think very carefully before opting out and making their own arrangements. This is a club ride and we should all act in the interest of all club members. That means some making small sacrifices - particularily on the convenience front. If saying I must opt out because I need to be in X on Monday at 9am screws everybody else from being home on Monday or significantly raises the cost - then you are not going to be popular.

I'm not saying that you should not opt out, but please do not put self before the interest of the group as a whole. I'm sure Dell can cope with a few wrinkles for a handful of exceptions. But if the group, as a whole, isn't going to trust Dell to find the optimum solution rather than their own - this ride is going to fall apart (or at least become a little unhappy) before we reach Scotland.

Sorry, but i had to get this off my chest.


----------



## AKA Bob (25 Jan 2012)

Well said Stuart


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2012)

I've put my (£5000 if you don't mind, Mr. Teef) bike in the hold of a coach coming back from the Dunwich Dynamo. Steel bikes to the bottom, a blanket, carbon bikes on top, lots of bungee (sp?) straps. People of a nervous disposition could wheedle their bikes in to the van. Wheels would go on the back seat of the coach (or suspended over the frames in the van), and luggage would travel in the seats. Note to self. Why is there a boy in my daughter's bedroom this morning? As you were.

I'm grateful for Stuart's post, but I'm not going to make any one way back compulsory or close to it. I think, having talked to the coach company, that we would be back in London before 9pm on Sunday - although I appreciate that people might have a way to go from there. The van and the coach would travel to the same point, and the bikes from both unloaded - probably by the boy in my daughter's bedroom if he wants to keep his head on his shoulders. If people have to get back south earlier, then the clever thing to do would be to fly, but there would be the option of transporting the bikes (for money) in the coach or the van. I'm not, however, contemplating taking the coach out of its way to Inverness Airport. For you, Stu, the train and bus beckon.

There's also the second van option, which seems expensive, but at £25 a bike it's cheaper and (dare I say) more reliable than postage. Oddly - the price of the van is bumped up to £444 by VAT - coach travel is zero rated.

I do think that if the second ride joins us we will get sufficient to make the coach an economical option. Unfortunately the second ride is being masterminded (ha) by a delinquent teenage BMX rider who thinks nothing of posting pictures of girls in bikinis on these very boards. If I discover that he is the boy in my daughter's bedroom then he'll definitely be doing the Beacon standing on the pedals.......


----------



## mistral (25 Jan 2012)

I agree with Stuart - and I'll add my vote to his proposals

He's right to remind us all, this is a club event, Simon does more than enough in the interests of others, gratis. Trying to cover all the bases and make sure everyone is 100% happy is likely to be an impossible task, not to say a huge time commitment.

The coach may not be the cheapest option, but it will almost certainly be the easiest for us to use and Simon to organise.


----------



## AKA Bob (25 Jan 2012)

Do you need an official visit?


----------



## mistral (25 Jan 2012)

The "boy" is probably a (fine) young man


----------



## StuartG (25 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ... the second ride is being masterminded (ha) by a delinquent teenage BMX rider who thinks nothing of posting pictures of girls in bikinis on these very boards.


bu**er my lecture - if that guy has signed any up for the ride - I'm swopping ...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> The "boy" is probably a (fine) young man


whatever. I'm under strict instructions not to be scary. Does that mean flushing the toilet before putting his head in it?


----------



## rvw (25 Jan 2012)

Wilcox duo accommodation now all booked (we think...)

Bingham - East Bridgford Hill
York - Crook Lodge
Derwent - Derwent Manor
Jedburgh - Glenbank Hotel
Kinross - Kirklands
Newtonmore - Ard-na-Coille
Tain - Golf View
Wick - Mackays


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2012)

rvw said:


> Wilcox duo accommodation now all booked (we think...)
> 
> Bingham - East Bridgford Hill
> York - Crook Lodge
> ...


yaaaay!!!!!


----------



## PippaG (25 Jan 2012)

Please Mr dz, for the correctness of record keeping, please to note that myself and the Sultan of Brunei AKA adamski (all will become clear when you clap eyes upon his new! shiny! bike!) are not going as far as York, but only the first night/day ride to Bingham. TYVM.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> For you, Stu, the train and bus beckon.


 
Fair enough... unless there are enough people to make getting a taxi to Inverness reasonably priced, I'll probably go for the Wick-Edinburgh-Southampton option anyway, Wick airport's only a mile and a half from the town centre.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2012)

aaahhh!!! Alarm clock going off in daughter's bedroom. Let's see what emerges. Do I get points for cleaning up the cat sick from just outside her door?


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> Fair enough... unless there are enough people to make getting a taxi to Inverness reasonably priced, I'll probably go for the Wick-Edinburgh-Southampton option anyway, Wick airport's only a mile and a half from the town centre.


You'll be getting on your own wick then, Stu! 
£4k bare = £5k with the wheel upgrade passim 
...as long as the sick is not from the 'cool cat' within. When he comes to and says "Hey daddy-o, got any spare clean pants", well...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2012)

well, there's no sign of movement. I've just discovered the empties downstairs, so they might have a bit to sleep off.

Susie came up with the most fantastic line. 'I don't think he's her boyfriend, I think he's her drug dealer'. Clearly trying to finish me off.


----------



## srw (25 Jan 2012)

rvw said:


> Wilcox duo accommodation now all booked (we think...)


 
Phew! I didn't fancy the bus shelter option...


----------



## Sketchley (25 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> well, there's no sign of movement. I've just discovered the empties downstairs, so they might have a bit to sleep off.
> 
> Susie came up with the most fantastic line. 'I don't think he's her boyfriend, I think he's her drug dealer'. Clearly trying to finish me off.


 
Has he appeared yet, the suspense is killing me.

Slow day at work today can you tell? I really should be writing some code.


----------



## iLB (25 Jan 2012)

Teenager? tsk i wish! To clarify the coach would be booked for Sunday June 24th? I foresee problems for my health if we got there a day late. 

He sounds like a fine young man.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2012)

Yes. Leaving early. I mention this because there is no sign of movement from the kid's room. I appreciate you young people need your sleep, but we will want to get on our way.

And, given your rather generous timetable I doubt you'll be late. In fact, at your age, I'd have been early. But, then again 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg-Ycc-yKqY


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

I need some help. Can anybody direct me to a website or programme that will calculate how many feet of climbing there will be on a stretch of road?


----------



## Sketchley (26 Jan 2012)

try mapmyride.com it has elevation feature not sure about feet of climbing (I'll have a look) plus you can save the route so we can add to Garmins later......

Edit: Yes it does do climb data.


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2012)

Mapmyride does it. So does bikehike. So do any number of websites. But they all give different answers. If you express the climbing across the course of a day in Ditchlings, and use a consistent source to work out what one Ditchling is, you'll get a comprehensible answer.

[edit] one quick calculation on bikehike later - Corbridge to Jedburgh along the A68 is 5.4 Ditchlings. Which doesn't really seem so bad, since it's over 20 times the distance of Ditchling.


----------



## Sketchley (26 Jan 2012)

For example I believe this is one of the stages. Click on climbs took me 5 mins to do this by the way...

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/66040686


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Mapmyride does it. So does bikehike. So do any number of websites. But they all give different answers. If you express the climbing across the course of a day in Ditchlings, and use a consistent source to work out what one Ditchling is, you'll get a comprehensible answer.
> 
> [edit] one quick calculation on bikehike later - *Corbridge to Jedburgh along the A68 is 5.4 Ditchlings*. Which doesn't really seem so bad, since it's over 20 times the distance of Ditchling.


And the rest!

Thanks. I've calculated three different routes from a junction south of Newport Pagnaell and Bingham. The answer isn't the one I expected, but it's conclusive. The shortest route has the least climbing. And the best breakfast opportunity


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jan 2012)

So a triple whammy then!


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

a triple whoopee! With added yippees! In the shape of an elevenses stop that is also a bike workshop! 

And there's a 24 hour McDonalds at Hockliffe! 

Mind you, there are bits that are pretty tough going - Kettering to Oakham is up and down, up and down...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Mapmyride does it. So does bikehike. So do any number of websites. But they all give different answers. If you express the climbing across the course of a day in Ditchlings, and use a consistent source to work out what one Ditchling is, you'll get a comprehensible answer.
> 
> [edit] one quick calculation on bikehike later - Corbridge to Jedburgh along the A68 is 5.4 Ditchlings. Which doesn't really seem so bad, since it's over 20 times the distance of Ditchling.


Does that not mean the SI unit "Ditchling" needs to be a measure of height gained over a set distance?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> a triple whoopee! With added yippees! In the shape of an elevenses stop that is also a bike workshop!
> 
> And there's a *24 hour McDonalds* at Hockliffe!
> 
> Mind you, there are bits that are pretty tough going - Kettering to Oakham is up and down, up and down...


 
The porridge is good.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

MaccyDs do porridge!!!!!! Yumptious!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

actually I make it the entire fourth day 6.8 Ditchlings, taking Ditchling as 433 feet, and Chris's map showing 2982 feet. Now think that one through..........


----------



## Sketchley (26 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> actually I make it the entire fourth day 6.8 Ditchlings, taking Ditchling as 433 feet, and Chris's map showing 2982 feet. Now think that one through..........


 
Lots of fast down hill sections I hope. That'll make all the up bits bearable.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Kettering to Oakham is up and down, up and down...


No it isn't:


16:27​Kettering​ 
16:54​Leicester​ Train​ EAST MIDLANDS TRAINS​ 00h 27​
17:18​Leicester​ 
17:45​Oakham​ Train​ CROSSCOUNTRY​ 00h 27​ 
It's less than an hour by train, via Leicester......


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> actually I make it the entire fourth day 6.8 Ditchlings, taking Ditchling as 433 feet, and Chris's map showing 2982 feet. Now think that one through..........


 
I did over 8000ft in ones days riding along the Jurassic coast, over 78 miles, fully tour loaded (apx 45kgs), which done me in.. But, if I can do it, anyhow can.. childs play...


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jan 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I did over 8000ft in ones days riding along the Jurassic coast


 
Ah, so in SI Units, 1 Jurassic = 1 Ventoux.



dellzeqq said:


> Kettering to Oakham is up and down, up and down...


 
Yes, it is. Why does no-one ever believe that North Northants/Rutland/South Leics can be hilly? They don't sound hilly and there a no high points (SI unit = 1 Marilyn) but the ups and downs can really get you!


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jan 2012)

Ah ... and those of you going on to Cape Wrath have a treat! The OS 1:50,000 map for Cape Wrath is the sheet with the greatest number of ups-and-downs. Here the SI unit of Marilyns turns into the *kurtosis* quotient.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jan 2012)

I have been seduced away from the ride to Cape Wrath by the prospect of a celebratory booze up, grub, a good night's kip, bunging the bike onna coach and waking up in That London.

If I like That North England Place Wiv Kilts I'm going back to do Cape Wrath, the west coast and the islands one summer in a few years, about the same time as I plan as I do Spain, Tibet, Indian Hill Railways and Patagonia on an expensive expedition bike bought from my redundancy money. (The Present Mrs Mmmmartin does not read these forums.)


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Jan 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Ah, so in SI Units, 1 Jurassic = 1 Ventoux.


 
It would seem I've boasted a fraction about my climbing (ahem) abilities.. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/694065 However.. 1 Jurassic = 1 Ventoux.. sure. 1 Ventoux would equal apx 0.6 Wick to Cape fear  Wrath... Over 11,000ft of climbing... SOD THAT in one hit, is all I can say. 

So 1 Wick-Cape Wrath = 25 Ditchlings...


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

Davy, those of us who have done d'Aubisque, Tourmalet and d'Aspin in a single day salute you!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Jan 2012)

Really?


----------



## Sketchley (26 Jan 2012)

So what the score with boy in the bedroom then? Is he still alive?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

ah - the boy in the bedroom. Little Matt. He's been hanging around here for years, waiting to inherit. He's still waiting.

Yes, Davy, really.


----------



## mistral (26 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ah - the boy in the bedroom. Little Matt. He's been hanging around here for years, waiting to inherit. He's still waiting.


 

So not a pharmacist


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jan 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> So 1 Wick-Cape Wrath = 25 Ditchlings


 
And, for collectors of such things, the Cape Wrath peninsula contains *eight* Marilyns.

1 Marilyn = 1 Hill with a drop of at least 150 metres on all sides (i.e. a point surrounded by 15 contour lines) regardless of absolute height or topographical merit.

The number of Marilyns in an area may be seen as one measure of the peakedness or undulating nature of the area. This is its kurtosis. A perfect dining table has a kurtosis quotient of zero; while a perfect egg-box has a kurtosis quotient of plus (or minus) one.

Cycling to Cape Wrath, although one reaches no great absolute height, is like cycling across an egg-box. In comparison, cycling across large areas of land well above sea level can be fairly flat. Compared to Cape Wrath, Dartmoor and the Peak District are like dining tables.

I am indebted for all of this to a book of lists written twenty years ago by Alan Dawson, "The Relative Hills Of Britain". I think his modesty prevented him naming the unit "the Dawson"; his sense of humour suggested naming it "the Marilyn".


----------



## AKA Bob (26 Jan 2012)

If we are redefining altitude in terms of ‘Ditchling’s’ then can I suggest we redefine distance as ‘slices of Victoria Sponge cake’ we are allowed to consume based on calories burned.


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> actually I make it the entire fourth day 6.8 Ditchlings, taking Ditchling as 433 feet, and Chris's map showing 2982 feet. Now think that one through..........


According to our GPS record, as trasnferred onto MapMyRide, the genteel FNRttC was 4.2 Ditchlings. So the Road of Death is only 60% Ditchlinger than gentility, over the same sort of distance. Tain to JOG is 6.1 Ditchlings, over 20% more distance.

(Greg - sorry, I can't cope with a two-dimensional unit.)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> According to our GPS record, as trasnferred onto MapMyRide, the genteel FNRttC was 4.2 Ditchlings. So the Road of Death is only 60% Ditchlinger than gentility, over the same sort of distance. Tain to JOG is 6.1 Ditchlings, over 20% more distance.
> 
> *(Greg - sorry, I can't cope with a two-dimensional unit.)*


 see my sig line...


----------



## srw (27 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Careful guys, all this talk of Ditchlings, Marilyns, and The Road of Death is starting to cause a wobble in the target market


 
Yes - I began thinking "London" "Nottingham". "South-east" "North Midlands". "That's quite a long way".

But the "Road of Death" thing is, I think, over-cooked - it's not actually all that much hillier than L2B.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jan 2012)

Well, I'm telling you now - the road to Corbridge is tough, but the road from Corbridge to the A697 junction is horrible. Thirty years ago I cycled along it with my brother Tim - a hard man, who rode the Pyrenees with me. Ten miles out of Corbridge he got off his bike.

Tim 'this is nuts - I'm not doing it any more'
Me 'what are we going to do then - stay here and starve or freeze to farking death? Look at the sheep. They're lying down in the ditches to keep out of the wind'
Tim 'this road is mad'
Me 'get on your bike'

The next year I had to push one of my other brothers up Carter Bar - by which time he was a broken man, taking the train the next day. And in 2003 when, honestly, I was like a butchers dog, at least a stone lighter than I am now, with legs like anatomy lessons, the haul up at West Woodburn beat me. I had to get off and think about life.

Now, to be fair, I was on my own, and travelling at a pace with the usual corncob gears, but I don't get off often. All i can say is that there are stretches of this ride, on other days, that are so lovely you'll not want to be anywhere else, and that on the third day the van will be there for any of us who decide it's all a bit too much.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Jan 2012)

So I should keep the 22x32 on the bike then?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> So I should keep the 22x32 on the bike then?


Sounds like a plan... as does a course of spinning classes!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jan 2012)

if that's 32 on the front and 22 on the back - that should do it, yes. The other way round might be overdoing it a fraction!


----------



## velovoice (27 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> if that's 32 on the front and 22 on the back - that should do it, yes. The other way round might be overdoing it a fraction!


Well I have a 26 on the front and 32 on the back... not taking any chances!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jan 2012)

latest letter on its way to you

as of now we've got a bit over 80 people joining the ride at one point or another with 38 going 'all the way'


----------



## StuAff (27 Jan 2012)

Is there anyone else considering flying back from Inverness? Wick-Edinburgh-Southampton still looks like the best option for me at the moment, unless there are a few people to share a taxi, make the fare rather less horrendous, and if we were there for the 1345 Gatwick flight, that would mean I can get home two or three hours earlier, and for slightly less money. I'm sure the coach will be fun, but having time to make it back to Waterloo in time would be a concern.


----------



## SaLQ83 (29 Jan 2012)

From previous bookings made I recommend the following websites (if you are not aware of them): -

http://www.booking.com for booking B&B's and Hotels (not sure if you are aware about it). There are 3 main reasons why I choose it.

Shows the availablity and the cost of accomodations
Has a great map that shows where the accomodation are in the area (the maps also shows what accomodation is available)
Allows free cancellations up to at least 2 days prior to arrival (some accomodation offer free cancellation up to 4pm on the day of cancellation.
 
There is also www.laterooms.com but this one doesn't offer much flexibilty as booking.com does. However I have noted that laterooms.com may show accomodations that bookings.com doesn't and it also offers discounts in some of the accomodations.

Try http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk for booking campsites. It shows how many campsites are in the area, and at times it will direct you to the campsites' websites.

We booked in the following acoomodations with booking.com 

Bingham: The Vale of Belvoir £60 doubleroom. (5 rooms single ensuite left for £40 avg, and there are some double rooms available)
York: The Syncamore Guest House. *This one is sold out but there is 1 triple room available in Hotel Noir for about £176*.*(based on 3 sharing*)
*Castleside:* *We booked in Anchor Inn for £80 double room which is 5.6 miles in Whittonstall from Castleside enroute to Jedburgh**. There are 4 rooms available and it is way cheaper than Derwent by at least %40 less! rooms cost £80 for double and £65 for one person staying in a double room. **On the map this is on the B6309 off the A68.*
Jedburgh: The Royal Hotel. Still rooms available.
Kinross: The Roxburge Guest £65, but there are only few rooms available now. The Kirkland Hotel nearby has a few available.
Newtonmore: The Glenhouse Hotel has rooms available, and there few availble B&Bs nearby according to Booking.com
Tain: Mansfield Castle Hotel (£90 for double room!) thought we will treat ourselves. This one is now sold out and Morangie House Hotel nearby available.
Wick: Neathercliffe Hotel still has a few rooms available.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> Is there anyone else considering flying back from Inverness? Wick-Edinburgh-Southampton still looks like the best option for me at the moment, unless there are a few people to share a taxi, make the fare rather less horrendous, and if we were there for the 1345 Gatwick flight, that would mean I can get home two or three hours earlier, and for slightly less money. I'm sure the coach will be fun, but having time to make it back to Waterloo in time would be a concern.


Stu

Gatwick has an obvious appeal to me. What does you taxi/air repatriation plan look like costs and timing wise? (PM the details please)


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2012)

Knowing Stu, his plane will probably be diverted to London Bridge!


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Knowing Stu, his plane will probably be diverted to London Bridge!


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jan 2012)

Leoqueen1983 said:


> From previous bookings made I recommend the following websites (if you are not aware of them): -
> 
> http://www.booking.com for booking B&B's and Hotels (not sure if you are aware about it). There are 3 main reasons why I choose it.
> 
> ...


okeydokey

The Sycamore Guest House in York is good but..........please hold off booking at Whittonstall for a bit.........

The big news is that the driving is sorted - Ian McS has volunteered!






Does anybody still have a share of a twin room that they can share with Ian?


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Jan 2012)

Well that really IS good news, especially if anyone wants to buy some antiques during the tour:


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jan 2012)

If it's antiques you want, we've got to persuade RichP and 'Teef to come along.........


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> If it's antiques you want, we've got to persuade RichP and 'Teef to come along.........


Yes, and some of their jokes are even older....


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jan 2012)

sorry - I should have said - with Yeung Sing you have to call the hotel and speak to Wendy. I'm not sure that the websites have overcome the phone glitch of last week!


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2012)

I don't know where Leo got those prices for Derwent Manor to be so expensive- my room with breakfast on the flexible rate was £83, for two it's given at £103. Advance rate £92.70.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> I don't know where Leo got those prices for Derwent Manor to be so expensive- my room with breakfast on the flexible rate was £83, for two it's given at £103. Advance rate £92.70.


£20 for an extra breakfast? You are being robbed Stu.
I will adopt a dignified silence on Rich's behalf. I can have nightmares with my eyes closed - let alone on a bike in scotchland!


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> £20 for an extra breakfast? You are being robbed Stu.


I'm pretty sure that I can eat an 'extra' breakfast without being charged for it


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jan 2012)

you've not seen the rucksack?


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2012)

Hollow legs (metaphorically).


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you've not seen the rucksack?


In Scotland, he'll be a 'wee Sackenach'


----------



## velovoice (1 Feb 2012)

*Midge repellent - Avon Skin So Soft*

A colleague of mine is an Avon rep. There's a half-off sale on right now for the particular item in the SSS range that is reputed to have midge-repellent characteristics (the "dry oil body spray" in a "woodland" scent). A 150ml bottle is currently only £2.60. If anyone would like to take advantage of this sale, please PM me by 10th Feb and I'll do a bulk order.


----------



## StuartG (1 Feb 2012)

Would simply not using it and not washing the day before be more effective


----------



## velovoice (1 Feb 2012)

StuartG said:


> Would simply not using it and not washing the day before be more effective


Some people find this method only makes them tastier!


----------



## simgsxr (1 Feb 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> *Midge repellent - Avon Skin So Soft*
> 
> A colleague of mine is an Avon rep. There's a half-off sale on right now for the particular item in the SSS range that is reputed to have midge-repellent characteristics (the "dry oil body spray" in a "woodland" scent). A 150ml bottle is currently only £2.60. If anyone would like to take advantage of this sale, please PM me by 10th Feb and I'll do a bulk order.


 
Can also recommend this. My good lady wife unfortunately finds herself irresistible to the flying bugs of our beautiful island until she applies this magical potion.


----------



## rb58 (5 Feb 2012)

Just wondering.... Has anyone heard from Glenbank House? The gentleman said he'd call me back when he had a handle on all the numbers, but I realised tonight that I haven't heard from him yet.....


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Feb 2012)

I've got a list at home (presently in Wales, still getting over the rugby) - I'll dig it out tonight


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Feb 2012)

Ross - you're in Room 3


----------



## rb58 (7 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Ross - you're in Room 3


Fab, thanks Simon. Sounds moderately sinister..... Suppose it could have been room 101


----------



## mistral (7 Feb 2012)

rb58 said:


> Fab, thanks Simon. Sounds moderately sinister..... Suppose it could have been room 101


 
You make an innocent booking, then some shadowy Svengali figure controls where you end up. Sinister indeed.


----------



## rvw (22 Feb 2012)

What do people think about charity fundraising on this jaunt? I ask because I'm involved with the Friends of University College London Hospitals and we're trying to raise money to re-equip on of the UCH hospital radio studios. I'd like to get all my mates to sponsor me - but I don't want to annoy anyone. Can someone let me know what the protocol is, if any?

And if anyone else wants to join in this fundraising, the Friends of UCLH would be eternally grateful!!


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2012)

rvw said:


> What do people think about charity fundraising on this jaunt? I ask because I'm involved with the Friends of University College London Hospitals and we're trying to raise money to re-equip on of the UCH hospital radio studios. I'd like to get all my mates to sponsor me - but I don't want to annoy anyone. Can someone let me know what the protocol is, if any?
> 
> And if anyone else wants to join in this fundraising, the Friends of UCLH would be eternally grateful!!


no protocol at all. 

You all have e-mail. It's terribly complicated, so do please read and inwardly digest.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Feb 2012)

I'm intending to fundraise for a friend's daughter who has Friedrich's Ataxia. The money is needed to adapt their house for ground floor living and they have a significant funding shortfall.


----------



## StuAff (22 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the update Simon. 
Update for anyone else who's intending to fly back. I was under the mistaken impression there was an Easyjet flight from Inverness to Gatwick at 1345. There is, not on Sunday though, it's either 9.10 or 8.45...which made Wick-Southampton with Loganair & Flybe by far the better option for me, £100 all in to get home earlier- from Gatwick would be later and no cheaper. Now booked on the 1630 flight.


----------



## srw (22 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> no protocol at all.


 Other than consultation with one's captain (who will, of course, graciously accede to any proposal...)


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2012)

I know that some of you have been tempted from the paths of righteousness and are thinking of coming on the trip with mudguards. Indeed, some poor lost souls have made mention of racks. 

I don't take this personally. But one thing to take in to consideration is this - both the six seater van and the Luton will have plenty of space for luggage - the rear of the six-seater is much bigger than I thought it would be. If you wanted to bring mudguards and racks along, but save them for a rainy day, you could put them in the van. 

It turns out that Andy C's mob are planning to do LeJoG in eleven or twelve days, and not the five that one usually associates with young athletic types. I have suggested that they ride northeast from Somerset and meet us and go east of the Pennines. They could help defray the cost of the van. 

Andy was a bit worried about spending time with old people - he thought that if he owned up to knowing us his friends would think him 'uncool'. I have re-assured him on this point - I think his friends would love to join in our nightly beetle drives and skiffle sessions, and I've known young people to be transfixed by my lecturettes on church architecture. I'm sure that Stephen would have them singing plainsong and enjoying it, and I'm equally sure Susie could give the straight ones some much needed fashion advice.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Andy was a bit worried about spending time with old people


What a ridiculous thing to say. Quite absurd. Why, some of us are under 60 years old.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I know that some of you have been tempted from the paths of righteousness and are thinking of coming on the trip with mudguards. Indeed, some poor lost souls have made mention of racks.
> 
> I don't take this personally. But one thing to take in to consideration is this - both the six seater van and the Luton will have plenty of space for luggage - the rear of the six-seater is much bigger than I thought it would be. If you *wanted to bring mudguards and racks along*, but save them for a rainy day, you* could *put them in the van*.*


 
One will, one could, but one won't.


----------



## ianmac62 (22 Feb 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> What a ridiculous thing to say. Quite absurd. Why, some of us are under 60 years old.


 
And some of us aren't!

But I thought I was a very young 63-year-old today when I helped someone who'd fallen off in the rain at a roundabout and he turned out to be 82.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! MaccyDs at Hockliffe has agreed to open the doors for us at 3.30 in the morning.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Feb 2012)

Are they recruiting?


----------



## ianmac62 (24 Feb 2012)

1736353 said:


> With these Tescos and McDonald's you are spoiling us.


To get you really excited about Tesco Wellingboro' here are two photos as I was passing last night. (It's on my route to Northamptonshire Contemporary Jazz, which meets once a month in W'boro.) It may look to you like the usual Tesco but this is a Tesco in "a lifeless Midlands town" (Simon Jenkins). The jazz (the Geoff Pearson Quartet) attracted more people than the Tesco caff.

To be fair, Jenkins rates St Mary's, Wellingborough - the masterpiece of Ninian Comper - as in the top 100 churches in England; and, as you won't see it early on the Saturday morning, here's a photo of part of the ceiling too. Early 20th century, I kid you not.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Feb 2012)

wow! Thanks, Ian! (I mean the church, although the Tesco is very conveniently placed


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Feb 2012)

Ahhhh, cyclists dining 'al Tesco' ....


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Feb 2012)

For anyone wanting to build up some base miles for endurance, I'll be running some more rides into London, like I've done for the last 2 years, which will give you a flavour of the countryside to be encountered in the first section.

The first one will probably be from around Northampton, at around 75 miles, mainly on minor roads, with a pub stop for lunch and not too fast a pace.


----------



## Mice (25 Feb 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> For anyone wanting to build up some base miles for endurance, I'll be running some more rides into London, like I've done for the last 2 years, which will give you a flavour of the countryside to be encountered in the first section.
> 
> The first one will probably be from around Northampton, at around 75 miles, mainly on minor roads, with a pub stop for lunch and not too fast a pace.


 
Fantastic! Yes please - that's just what I need to do.

M


----------



## srw (26 Feb 2012)

I should put my hat in the ring too. We'll need to do some weekend day rides to get the base mileage in - probably circular rides around the Chilterns, starting from a town with a railway station and close to the M40. The terrain could be anything from mostly flattish with one steep and long climb right the way up to unrelentingly hilly, according to taste.

We could do with some company on solo bikes, so that we can get the measure of tandem riding in a mostly solo group and also encourage us on our way. Any expressions of interest, please PM.


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Feb 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> The first one will probably be from around Northampton, at around 75 miles, mainly on minor roads, with a pub stop for lunch and not too fast a pace.


 
Live in Northampton and so I'd like to join you. Train back at the end.



User13710 said:


> ... with the camper I could drive up the day before and loaf about first, then train back to the van and mosey on home when I feel like it.


 
I'd join you on the train back from Euston to Northampton.



srw said:


> ... probably circular rides around the Chilterns, starting from a town with a railway station and close to the M40


 
If a station like Tring or Berkhamstead, I'd come by train from Northampton. If Aylesbury way, then I'd drive to the start or pedal from Tring station, depending on your overall mileage for the day.


----------



## velovoice (26 Feb 2012)

Flying Dodo and srw - great ideas and offers - yes please! I have a few 100-200km audaxes on the calendar as well but the more options there are the better.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> This sounds interesting - but what are the travel plans? I'm guessing these might set off too early for me to get to the start on the same morning (Sundays?), but with the camper I could drive up the day before and loaf about first, then train back to the van and mosey on home when I feel like it.


 
I believe in keeping it simple! For the first one, which will sometime towards the end of March, there are a number of trains from Euston leaving around 9 am, as I'd be looking at a 10.15 - 10.30 departure time from Northampton (or it might be Long Buckby instead). These will be on a Saturday. Fares are only £6 - £7.50. So unless you're a real night owl, it shouldn't be too much of a problem. I'm just finalising the route for the first one at the moment, so I'll start a topic later on about it. I'll also be doing another one from Leicester in April which will be around 100 miles (fares from St Pancras are £15). Last year's details shown here.


----------



## StuAff (26 Feb 2012)

There are trains from Lewes that'll get you into the smoke on time, if you're OK getting up early enough


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> If a station like Tring or Berkhamstead, I'd come by train from Northampton. If Aylesbury way, then I'd drive to the start or pedal from Tring station, depending on your overall mileage for the day.


I was thinking more of Rickmansworth or Amersham! And I'll warn people who want a hard ride - these are likely to be reasonably leisurely, and mutual encouragement (not least to get out of bed in the first place) may be needed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well yes, thanks, I do know that! But first I have to get to Lewes, then I have to get from Victoria to Euston, then Euston to Northampton ... and by then I'd probably be losing the will to live. Making journeys like this simpler and not being tied to a timetable was one of the justifications for buying the camper in the first place. From a cycling pov sometimes I wish I lived in London though.


If you want some company on some weekend 'training' rides give me a shout/pm. I'm sure we could persuade a few other locals to turn out and twiddle if we asked nicely enough.


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2012)

The other thing I might do is organise something from Guildford o.n.o - which is a bit more local than Buckinghamshire for the South-of-London centre of gravity of the Fridays, but which would be less likely to give us our chance to get used to riding tandem with solo.


----------



## Sketchley (27 Feb 2012)

I'm up for this, depending on dates and clashes with Rugby of course. Re Northampton ride I'd need to come up on the train from Euston and ride back, if anyone is doing this the other way round I could buy a return.

Guildford is good as well as not too far from where I live.


----------



## CharlieB (27 Feb 2012)

FlyingDodo, srw - it'd be a sin crime for me not to join in on anything going, given my location. (Can't believe it's my first post in this thread)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2012)

srw said:


> The other thing I might do is organise something from Guildford o.n.o - which is a bit more local than Buckinghamshire for the South-of-London centre of gravity of the Fridays, but which would be less likely to give us our chance to get used to riding tandem with solo.


I could throw my helmet in the ring for a Guildford ride. I think I can get there again without dying on the A281....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Hmmmm, 'twiddle' - this either means leisurely pace  or hills . But I do need to practise. I hope that by 'training rides' you don't mean full-on speedy stuff because that isn't really me, but anyway, thanks Greg, and yes please - although weekends seem to get booked up very quickly lately. Who are the locals? RichP et al.?


Twiddle = pootle = touring speed. On the flat, up the hills. With the emphasis on miles not speed. Training = preparing for LonJoG. I don't do either 'full on' (except downhill) or speedy stuff.
Locals = usual suspects Rich P, boab, and we might rope in some of the occasional FNRttCers.

Weekends are busy aren't they. I stopped riding Sunday morning with my local cycling club to go running with my local running club and now may have to stop running to go riding in preparation for going riding with my 'other' cycling club!


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2012)

The tandem is unlikely to be on show in Guildford because it lives in Amersham, and while I can conceive of getting two of us on solo bikes down there (I ride to work, R takes the train offpeak), it's difficult to work out an easy way of getting the wunderbeast travelling without leaving it in the car. Since it's insured for rather more than the car that might be risky - even in an insurance company carpark. Having said that, R is following the thread and may get creative.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2012)

Northampton ride now up and running for Saturday 24th March, shown here.


----------



## LouiseL (27 Feb 2012)

I'd be up for anything starting from Guildford as long as it doesn't clash with an audax.

Guys usually have to twiddle when riding with girls (apart from a few speedy exceptions of which I'm not one). It generally involves them using a much lower gear than they would usually choose so their legs spin round but the bike makes less progress, enabling them to ride at our slower pace. Their other option is to grind a bigger gear very slowly so their legs get a bit of a workout, but I'm told that's not good for the knees. Alternatively they can just ride at their own pace and wait up later on.


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> If you want some company on some weekend 'training' rides give me a shout/pm. I'm sure we could persuade a few other locals to turn out and twiddle if we asked nicely enough.


+1. Could be up for that. And the Guildford ride. Only an hour by train from me, or three and a bit on the bike (as it was this weekend)...


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

_Dear Simon
_
_At a recent Council meeting your request for the toilets in the Market Place, Olney to be opened around 6:30am or before on Saturday 16th June was discussed._

_One of our Councillrs Mike Hughes very kindly volunteered to be on call to open up the toilets for your riders on the annual charity ride. His contact details are 07584 xxxxxx this is a 24hour number._

_Will you require water or coffee at this stop and how many riders will be passing through?_

_I wish you and all the riders every success._

_Yours sincerely_

_Sandra Grummitt_
_Deputy Town Clerk_
_On behalf of Olney Town Council_

aren't people nice? There's absolutely nothing in this for Olney, other than the opportunity to be kind to us.


----------



## velovoice (28 Feb 2012)

Fantastic someone would drag himself out of bed for us to have a pee -- and offer to provide water/coffee too! -- but do they think they're supporting "an annual charity ride"?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Fantastic someone would drag himself out of bed for us to have a pee -- and offer to provide water/coffee too! -- but do they think they're supporting "an annual charity ride"?


Well, I made it absolutely clear that they weren't, and that we were doing it for fun.........


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Feb 2012)

That really is very nice of them to offer.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

you have mail. And it will cost you.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you have mail. And it will cost you.


totally just read that in a "my name is Prince, and I am funky" fashion.


I have no chequebook, so I'm going to send you a piece of paper in the post, possibly accompanied by a lovely card to make it look less obviously money.


----------



## mistral (28 Feb 2012)

Now we're handing over real money this phantasmagorical adventure is becoming a reality, it's now up to us all to make it legendary ....


----------



## Aperitif (28 Feb 2012)

mistral said:


> *Now we're handing over real money* this phantasmagorical adventure is becoming a reality, it's now up to us all to make it legendary ....


 
Would anyone participating like to give a running total of expenditure? (Excluding spending dosh which will be a minimum of £300 for the week - at least ) Just askin' like... not prying, but the talk of flights, four poster beds (you may have posted more than four times), masseurs and munching extravaganzas, + the van, + to and from one's abode - the 'camping members' must be at a distinct advantage.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> totally just read that in a "my name is Prince, and I am funky" fashion.
> 
> 
> I have no chequebook, so I'm going to send you a piece of paper in the post, possibly accompanied by a lovely card to make it look less obviously money.


or you can wait until I sort out the electronic banking thing


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Would anyone participating like to give a running total of expenditure? (Excluding spending dosh which will be a minimum of £300 for the week - at least ) Just askin' like... not prying, but the talk of flights, four poster beds (you may have posted more than four times), masseurs and munching extravaganzas, + the van, + to and from one's abode - the 'camping members' must be at a distinct advantage.


'Teef, if your member is camp then it's beyond the reach of masseurs and munching. 

A lot depends on the accommodation, but, to take a complete flyer, my guess is that most of the guest house/small hotel/B+B accommodation comes in at about £30 to £45 a night. That usually includes something of a breakfast, but you can count on having 11s, lunch and afternoon tea on the road. Then there's your evening meal, which for me is usually fairly plain, if only because I've got to ride on it the next day. My guess is that not a lot will be spent on booze until we get to Wick. My spending dosh, which will include meals other than breakfast will be about £150 for the week, but I'm a chap with simple tastes. 

The return trip might be £100 or a bit more. If the coach runs then it will be £125 or a little less, but that will include the cost of transporting your bike. If it doesn't run then the bike will cost £15 to £25, the train to Inverness will cost £12, and the train/plane south will cost anything between £19 and £125.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> or you can wait until I sort out the electronic banking thing


Dear Honoured Sir,

I am a cyclist from Lagos, Nigeria, who has a contract with your fine manufacturer Brompton to import Bicycles into my Country. But I need a partner based in South London whose name can appear on the export licence. You will receive a 25% share of all of my profits.

Please to send me your bank account details and an advance of £20,000 for the first small shipment.


----------



## ianmac62 (28 Feb 2012)

srw said:


> I was thinking more of Rickmansworth or Amersham! And I'll warn people who want a hard ride - these are likely to be reasonably leisurely, and mutual encouragement (not least to get out of bed in the first place) may be needed.


 
Sounds good to me!


----------



## velovoice (28 Feb 2012)

srw said:


> Dear Honoured Sir,
> 
> I am a cyclist from Lagos, Nigeria, who has a contract with your fine manufacturer Brompton to import Bicycles into my Country. But I need a partner based in South London whose name can appear on the export licence. You will receive a 25% share of all of my profits.
> 
> Please to send me your bank account details and an advance of £20,000 for the first small shipment.


----------



## velovoice (28 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> My guess is that not a lot will be spent on booze until we get to Wick.


What I don't spend on Diet Coke & Bacardi, I spend on, er, Diet Coke. Not much savings to be had there.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

1743817 said:


> Does everyone know this?


I'm just looking at the cast of characters on the ride


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2012)

I drink beer, I drink whisky, I eat pie, I eat chips; that's four of the major food groups covered for starters.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm just looking at the cast of characters on the ride


Talking of which....

....there's a certain amount of fun to be had guessing based on who's posting, but is there a chance of a list - at least of the completists? A crib sheet matching screen name to real name might also be a nice-to-have before too long.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

Martin B
Chris B
Adrian C
Charlie B
Chris H
Eddie C
Georgios V
Greg C
Ian P
Jacob W
James G
John E
Marcus C
Michael A
Nasir M
Nigel H
Olaf S
Rachel W
Simon L
Stephen W
Stuart A
Stuart G
Susie F
Titus
Xi C
Sahar A
Michael Q
Gordon P
Rebecca E
Ross C
Mark A
Mick D
Miranda S
Chris W
Claudine C
Jenny M
Rebecca O-B
Alan L

are going all the way - there's a couple more I'm not entirely sure of, and that may be poor record keeping on my part

Louise L is with us for five days

our drivers are 
Ian MacS from Northants up
Diana G from London to Castleside
User10571 (hopefully) from London to Bingham or York
James G (from time to time)
Adrian C (for the return trip)

there's about 40 more on the first night/day, of which about ten or twelve will go on to York. There's a couple of people joining us for a couple of days on the way up.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2012)

Thank you for that, though


dellzeqq said:


> Rachel W
> Simon L
> Stephen W


all sorts of lewd jokes come to mind.

And kudos to the noble Ian, Diana and User10571 (hopefully).


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> To do this, in such company ... it's priceless!
> 
> Seriously, I don't think my 'spending money' will come anywhere near £300!!


+1 on both counts.


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I drink beer, I drink whisky, I eat pie, I eat chips; that's four of the major food groups covered for starters.


You forgot cake (I didn't and I won't  ).


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> To do this, in such company ... it's priceless!


Quite.
[/quote]
Seriously, I don't think my 'spending money' will come anywhere near £300!![/quote]
I am now completely incapable of budgetting for one person. I think Simon's costs look cheap, and then remember I have to double them for two of us. And add a bit for expensive tastes.


----------



## mistral (28 Feb 2012)

1743817 said:


> Does everyone know this?


 
To be fair, this is the man who 'guessed' 6 or 8 people would want to make the LonJoG journey.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> You forgot cake (I didn't and I won't  ).


Cake? Sub-set of pie. It's nice stuff. But you can't like on it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2012)

mistral said:


> To be fair, this is the man who 'guessed' 6 or 8 people would want to make the LonJoG journey.


Maybe that's how many he expects to survive


----------



## mistral (28 Feb 2012)

srw said:


> Quite.


And add a bit for expensive tastes.[/quote]

Lucky DZ doesn't know anyone with expensive tastes


----------



## ianmac62 (28 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I drink beer, I drink whisky, I eat pie, I eat chips; that's four of the major food groups covered for starters.





StuAff said:


> You forgot cake (I didn't and I won't  ).


 
I was going to say, as a Scotsman (albeit from Northampton) I like my pies deep-fried in batter. Then that's my five-a-day.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> +1 on both counts.


That'll be £301 for you then Stu.
My 'data' is based on an 'average' post FNR x 8 minus a couple of quiet nights, + food during the trip. And I only asked because I was in a meeting about budgeting at work and one thing boredom led to another...


----------



## iLB (29 Feb 2012)

A diet of banana sandwiches, followed by bread sandwiches when things get really tight ought to keep you sustained and is very cheap too.


----------



## rb58 (29 Feb 2012)

iLB said:


> A diet of banana sandwiches, followed by bread sandwiches when things get really tight ought to keep you sustained and is very cheap too.


don't forget the peanut butter. Food of champions that....


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Cake? Sub-set of pie. It's nice stuff. But you can't like on it.


Greg, may I introduce you to CakePie? This one spotted in Ghent, but I've had v similar in Venice - it's really rather good.





[insert photo here that flickr is playing silly beggars with]
Still rather gutted I can't go the whole way.


----------



## User10119 (29 Feb 2012)

I'm _reasonably_ confident that there may be a bagainacious supply of emergency cake available once you all hit York....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Feb 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Greg, may I introduce you to CakePie? This one spotted in Ghent, but I've had v similar in Venice - it's really rather good.


CakePie? Sounds suspiciously like that other culinary invention of Jonny Foreigner; the fish they call the PikePerch


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Feb 2012)

iLB said:


> A diet of banana sandwiches, followed by bread sandwiches when things get really tight ought to keep you sustained and is very cheap too.


Students.


----------



## iLB (29 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Students.


 
Easy now... we're hopefully using your taxes to reduce the cost of the trip for you :P #win


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Feb 2012)

It occurs to me I should be planning how to get back to Lunnon from Jedburgh .


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Feb 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> It occurs to me I should be planning how to get back to Lunnon from Jedburgh .


ride to Berwick?


----------



## fimm (29 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ride to Berwick?


 Or to Edinburgh? (you might have company if you go that way?  )


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Feb 2012)

iLB said:


> Easy now... we're hopefully using your taxes to reduce the cost of the trip for you :P #win


It was an observation not a criticism.

I've evolved past Banana sarnies as a staple btw!


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Mar 2012)

Berwick or Edinburgh? Much thoguh and discussions to be had


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> or you can wait until I sort out the electronic banking thing


Mr Legg sir, please sir, would-ya could-ya perhaps maybe PM me your bank account details so I can partake of the splendid electronic funds transfer apparatus embedded in the interwebs of a taxpayer owned bank I subscribe to?

Cos cheques are just so last century.


----------



## iLB (1 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> It was an observation not a criticism.
> 
> I've evolved past Banana sarnies as a staple btw!


 
indeed, i've never been in that place but I heard about it from a guy who spent 4 years riding around the world after uni... horrible but would be cost effective


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Mar 2012)

Hi – Would it be totally ridiculous of me to consider coming along for this, given the advanced stage of planning?

I have scanned through quite a lot of the past 40 pages and it looks like remaining accommodation might be scare, at certain points. I was meant to be in Sardinia this week and already have the week booked off work but that isn’t going to happen, so this might now be viable. Not sure if I would come for the entire trip or just a portion of it, yet…

Cheers!


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Mar 2012)

There's always the camping option...............


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Mar 2012)

Of which, if I don't come, whats possibly likely now, I can lend you my tent and camping stuff, if you don't have any FD. 

Its all good quality compact and lightweight stuff.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2012)

and if you camp it up you can leave your gear in the van and not lug it.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Hi – Would it be totally ridiculous of me to consider coming along for this, given the advanced stage of planning?
> 
> I have scanned through quite a lot of the past 40 pages and it looks like remaining accommodation might be scare, at certain points. I was meant to be in Sardinia this week and already have the week booked off work but that isn’t going to happen, so this might now be viable. Not sure if I would come for the entire trip or just a portion of it, yet…
> 
> Cheers!


we had one person join us a week ago, and he and another have yet to book much by way of accommodation, so it's possible. You have to decide rapidly, though


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

coachies and potential coachies - you have mail


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> we had one person join us a week ago, and he and another have yet to book much by way of accommodation, so it's possible. You have to decide rapidly, though


 
Cheers Simon

I will have a good look at my finances in the next day or 2, read through the entire thread and send a mail If I decide I would like to come.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

ok

reckon on per diems of £6 a day for van support, and return coach trip costing about £120. Hotels are coming in at £30 to £45 per person per night - you can spend more, but if you want to spend less you're camping.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Mr Legg sir, please sir, would-ya could-ya perhaps maybe PM me your bank account details so I can partake of the splendid electronic funds transfer apparatus embedded in the interwebs of a taxpayer owned bank I subscribe to?
> 
> Cos cheques are just so last century.


I'll be sending out a message in a couple of days, but, in the mean time, please do all of you bear in mind that I need cheques for the coach


----------



## Gordon P (1 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> coachies and potential coachies - you have mail


A cheque will be in the post tomorrow but, thinking aloud as it were, I just want to raise a couple of things - including first that I am just digesting the idea of 25 hours on a coach... However, I shall be practising on similar journeys in eastern Turkey beforehand, although there people come round with eau-de-cologne at regular intervals....
Will it really be possible to retrieve bikes from the van at Victoria Station? The packing will have to be conducted with top Fridays efficiency! & then there may be the question of carrying across London the baggage deposited some 10 days before... It requires some thought.
But still my favoured option so as I said, cheque on its way.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

A correction has been sent out Gordon - we leave at 7.30 am, not 7.30pm

apologies

both coach and van will go to somewhere near Victoria - possibly Buckingham Palace Road

Simon


----------



## Gordon P (1 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> A correction has been sent out Gordon - we leave at 7.30 am, not 7.30pm
> 
> apologies
> 
> ...


Phew! I thought that maybe they use old coaches in Wick like they do in the far flung reaches of Armenian Turkey plus drivers who like a regular snooze!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

User13710 said:


> Thank chr*st for that, I was thinking it was a v e r y s l o w c o a c h


or a very, very fast one


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Mar 2012)

Cheque (made of paper that is from a sustainable forest) and in envelope (made of paper from a sustainable forest) written by hand (hence not using electricity generated from a coal-fired power station generating greenhouse gases) and will be posted tomorrow and delivered by a postie onna bike, I hope.

the electrical interweb is sooo last century.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> A correction has been sent out Gordon - we leave at 7.30 am, not 7.30pm
> 
> apologies
> 
> ...


I got the correction. but I never got the original email. could you resend please?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Cheque (made of paper that is from a sustainable forest) and in envelope (made of paper from a sustainable forest) written by hand (hence not using electricity generated from a coal-fired power station generating greenhouse gases) and will be posted tomorrow and delivered by a postie onna bike, I hope.
> 
> the electrical interweb is sooo last century.


You so don't want me to deconstruct the CO2 footprint of your cheque, pen, envelope, postal van, etc..


----------



## rb58 (1 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I got the correction. but I never got the original email. could you resend please?


I'm afraid I got neither the original nor the correction. 
Cheque is on its way Simon - you have mail too.
Cheers


----------



## redflightuk (2 Mar 2012)

Cheques in the post.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2012)

rb58 said:


> I'm afraid I got neither the original nor the correction.
> Cheque is on its way Simon - you have mail too.
> Cheers


Ross - I have you down as a no-coachie but a possible bike in the van. The e-mail (and correction) was to the coachies only.


----------



## mcshroom (2 Mar 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Cheques in the post.


Same here


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> I was thinking more of Rickmansworth or Amersham! And I'll warn people who want a hard ride - these are likely to be reasonably leisurely, and mutual encouragement (not least to get out of bed in the first place) may be needed.


There aren't enough bike rides that look at big houses, so here's a draft route that does just that.
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/72532558/

Starting from Amersham railway station, we go first to Chequers to wave at Dave. Then it's along a private estate road (which I need to check out) to the first of several Rothschild properties - Waddesdon. From Waddesdon we go past the railway museum at Quainton to the Verney family residence at Claydon. There is, apparently, a teashop there outside of the National Trust enclave.

From Claydon we skirt back down to Wing, past Ascott and Mentmore (two more Rothschild houses). I've the routed the ride back through Wendover Woods - it wouldn't be a Chiltern bike ride without a long hill, and this is the most pleasant in the area, not least because there's an ace little café at the top. Finally, there's a quick and not-all-that tortuous ride back to Amersham via smaller, but still rather lovely houses in The Lee - including the most surprising bit of public art.

It's about 66 miles. It could be made longer, and still on-theme by including a loop out to Stowe Landscape Gardens (which would mean a picnic in the carpark or by the side of the road unless everyone's an NT member). It could be made shorter by starting at Great Missenden. There are bail-out points a-plenty - the whole route is within a few miles of the Chiltern line out to Aylesbury. Most of the ride is on B or unclassified roads, and there's almost nothing on a busy road. The road up to Chequers is a bit of a drag; Wendover Woods is definitely a hill. The rest is basically rolling.

I'll do some recces, and propose a date.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Mar 2012)

you might want to reconsider this. Poor Andrij did a Thames tour and some muppet kept on popping up and saying 'yeah, well, I'll tell you a very tedious story about this building.....' you're in line for 'yeah, well, this is the farm on which I shovelled pigshit for six years...'

the gated road east/west through Quainton is sweet, though!


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2012)

None of them are gated any more, as far as I know.

I see cycling as a way to see interesting and beautiful things and be in interesting and beautiful places, so I'm willing to put up with the odd architecture bore (I forgot to mention the Anglo-Saxon church at Wing and, if there's time, the mediaeval wall paintings in Little Missenden, and I'm sure there's some railway architecture to be boring about too). If I'd chosen a different route up the escarpment, civil engineers ("see boring") could have a whale of a time with the Rothschilds' batty pumping station outside Tring.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2012)

Half of the Waddesdon estate is definitely a goer (and there's another gem of a house to enjoy); the other half is probably just a case of swanning in as if we own the place.

The snow was a surprise, though.

(And while on the subject of architectural bores I forgot to mention the beginnings of British modernism, which are a little off-route.)


----------



## ianmac62 (4 Mar 2012)

Yeah, I'm up for this. Interesting to learn about the Saxon church at Wing. Went to Waddesdon Manor restaurant for daughter's 30th birthday lunch. Wasn't cycling afterwards.


----------



## Christophe (4 Mar 2012)

Hi Simon,
I would like to confirm that I am still interested, and will commit, to the first stage of the Fridays Tour. I have already missed 42 pages worth of info ; do I need to go back and read it all? I don't need any accommodation at all and will get on a train back to London from Melton Mowbray or whatever station is the most appropriate/convenient on the day. Let me know how big a cheque you would need from me at this stage. I am also digging out that hidden chequebook to renew my CTC membership btw.
I am also up for Brighton next Friday's ride (will post on that thread).
Many thanks
Christophe


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2012)

you have to read the whole thread. simon will be emailing the exam papers any day now.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Mar 2012)

Christophe and Anthony - you have mail


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

?


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## velovoice (9 Mar 2012)

For real?? ♥♥♥


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Mar 2012)

Shouldn't that be 'LonJog 2012'? Or is this a one-off trip?

How about making the pic deeper so it takes up a little more of the jersey?


----------



## velovoice (9 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> How about making the pic deeper so it takes up a little more of the jersey?


I'm not so sure that wouldn't drag the pic down onto, ahem, tummies. Which I'd rather not.


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2012)

Very nice, DZ. I'd go for one of those.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'm not so sure that wouldn't drag the pic down onto, ahem, tummies. Which I'd rather not.


 
Hadn't thought of that. Fair point


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2012)

With a Blue star?

Nah.. only joking... looks very nice.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Hadn't thought of that. Fair point


not being in possession of a tummy......


----------



## rb58 (9 Mar 2012)

Very nice Simon. I'd certainly have one.


----------



## CharlieB (9 Mar 2012)

Yay! That's cool.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

Very tempting. If it was sportwool it would be a cert.


----------



## velovoice (9 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Very tempting. If it was sportwool it would be a cert.


If bulk order in merino/sportwool not viable, then may I repeat my previous query as to whether I might submit one of my own all-black merino jerseys for printing...?


----------



## Moodyman (9 Mar 2012)

If you changed the star to a reflective one, it'd be good for the night rides.

XXL (cyling size) for me please.


----------



## iLB (9 Mar 2012)

You might want to 'stylise' the picture a bit, not sure how well the detail would show up through the printing process?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

well that's the question I've asked Salman, and he's going to go and have a look at it. I have seen some stuff they've done and it's photo perfect

I'm afraid Merino, however fine the wool, would be very difficult. If anybody wants me to produce a heat transfer of the design I could do it, but you can't print white on those.


----------



## velovoice (9 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm afraid Merino, however fine the wool, would be very difficult. If anybody wants me to produce a heat transfer of the design I could do it, but you can't print white on those.


Ah. Well, I'd settle for a big red star as per standard Fridays design, if nothing else.


----------



## StuartG (9 Mar 2012)

Should it not read "LonJoG Raleigh 2012" 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-fridays-tour.92570/post-1688623


----------



## mistral (9 Mar 2012)

That's another £30+ you've cost me - put me down for a Short Sleeve in M please.

PS. Don't tell Teef, he's monitoring the overall costs of this jaunt. We'll see if he's as articulate with numbers as he is with words.


----------



## Sketchley (9 Mar 2012)

I'd be up for both a long sleeve and short sleeve please. Size I'll need to check the last one. What would the cost be?

Could you enquiry about matching shorts? Black padded bib shorts with a red start on the leg and Fridays on the arse would do it. I need to buy more before the trip so would be interested to know what they would cost.


----------



## mistral (9 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> I'd be up for both a long sleeve and short sleeve please. Size I'll need to check the last one. What would the cost be?
> 
> Could you enquiry about matching shorts? Black padded bib shorts with a red start on the leg and Fridays on the arse would do it. I need to buy more before the trip so would be interested to know what they would cost.


 
I need some socks and a cap, I'm sure DZ can sort these, just let him know what you need .....


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

give Salman a little time to respond. We may have to go over to look at a sample.

On another matter - I've got coach money from 17 so far (including myself and three of the Cater Boys). I'm keeping the cheques in my high-security storage facility 





The cheques for the support van (and the subs) have been banked. Thus far we've got £984 for the support van, so our break-even point is about £400 away. 

I'll drop a line to you all on Sunday - I expect I'll get some more cheques in tonight.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> That's another £30+ you've cost me - put me down for a Short Sleeve in M please.
> 
> PS. Don't tell Teef, he's monitoring the overall costs of this jaunt. We'll see if he's as articulate with numbers as he is with words.


I have just fined you £50 for casting inaccurate aspersions. I will be contacting Frank's defence brief forthwith.


----------



## iLB (12 Mar 2012)

Can someone remind me what that massive site of touring reports is please? It's like a big collab blog.

Simon- we will hopefully have our route planned before the end of March so that it doesn't hang over into revision and exam time, should be able to give you an indication of when we might be joining you once that is done. We may have to be slightly creative in that respect, given inevitable lack of accommodation in some places.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2012)

iLB said:


> Can someone remind me what that massive site of touring reports is please? It's like a big collab blog.


 

www.crazyguyonabike.com ?


----------



## srw (12 Mar 2012)

www.crazyguyonabike.com - see my sig.


----------



## srw (13 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> There aren't enough bike rides that look at big houses, so here's a draft route that does just that.
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/72532558/
> 
> [...]
> ...


 
I'd hoped for 31st March, but TFL and Chiltern Railways have between them screwed that one up - there are no trains out to Amersham. I'll avoid the Easter weekend and suggest 14th April. How does that work for people? If I get a response or two I'll post a proper thread.

[edit]
Trains leave Marylebone at :27 and :57, arriving at :02 and :32. A 10:02 start sounds feasible to me.


----------



## srw (13 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> not being in possession of a tummy......


Like someone once said about a six-pack - you have one, it's just well-hidden. Unlike some of us.

Will there be another order going in for the basic jersey before June?


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> I'd hoped for 31st March, but TFL and Chiltern Railways have between them screwed that one up - there are no trains out to Amersham. I'll avoid the Easter weekend and suggest 14th April. How does that work for people? If I get a response or two I'll post a proper thread.
> 
> [edit]
> Trains leave Marylebone at :27 and :57, arriving at :02 and :32. A 10:02 start sounds feasible to me.


A tentative yes and I'll probably ride out to Amersham.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Will there be another order going in for the basic jersey before June?


Actually, I have two Fridays jerseys and don't often wear them - if someone wants a Large, long-sleeved one with full zip, I'd sell it. I think they cost £29 but obviously this was for a brand new one, not a used version. although i think i've worn it only once or twice.


----------



## Mice (13 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ?


 
I love this shirt! Please let me know when you are ordering and costs (unless I have missed them already) as I would definitely live in wear them. Wondered what to do with my birthday money! Now I know! M


----------



## theclaud (13 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> I love this shirt! Please let me know when you are ordering and costs (unless I have missed them already) as I would definitely live in wear them. *Wondered what to do with my birthday money! Now I know!* M


 
Christ! What's he planning to charge for them????


----------



## ianmac62 (13 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> ... suggest 14th April. How does that work for people? If I get a response or two I'll post a proper thread ... Trains leave Marylebone at :27 and :57, arriving at :02 and :32. A 10:02 start sounds feasible to me.


 
If that's starting from Amersham at about ten o'clock, I'd join for an hour or two ... then back to Northampton for Cobblers v Bradford City!


----------



## CharlieB (13 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> …suggest 14th April. How does that work for people? If I get a response or two I'll post a proper thread.
> 
> [edit]
> Trains leave Marylebone at :27 and :57, arriving at :02 and :32. A 10:02 start sounds feasible to me.


…that's zero seconds to get over that narrow footbridge and wait ages (on occasion) for a tfl person to open the gate.
Nonetheless, count me in, riding from Chavvy Chesham, obviously.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Like someone once said about a six-pack - you have one, it's just well-hidden. Unlike some of us.
> 
> Will there be another order going in for the basic jersey before June?


yes. I'd meant to do it by now, but I've been distracted.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Main+St%2FA86&daddr=57.0868031,-4.0211851+to:57.1565,-3.87895+to:57.1847,-3.83038+to:A938+to:57.2927248,-3.8825505+to:57.3322,-3.9892+to:57.41613,-4.09378+to:57.52026,-4.29581+to:57.5294209,-4.3197797+to:Route+1+to:57.6449337,-4.354457+to:57.66946,-4.32461+to:Tain&hl=en&sll=57.635018,-4.360027&sspn=0.036297,0.077162&geocode=FYa_ZgMdxiPB_w%3BFVMTZwMdP6TC_ylBnaEyH1uPSDFRUtQ7ugUVMg%3BFZQjaAMd2s_E_ymNZcOW4F6PSDHx13DcGWgMEw%3BFbyRaAMdlI3F_ynbYgx0hF-PSDHBGHLcGWgMEw%3BFTAaagMd_rXF_w%3BFbQ3agMdysHE_ym_GbwJl2GPSDGxZHLcGWgMEw%3BFejRagMdMCHD_ylVN6GubGSPSDGAmHDcGWgMEw%3BFcIZbAMdrIjB_ylHxp3_onqPSDFupLvLbl6ZJQ%3BFYSwbQMdfnO-_ynzIv0eTnSPSDHAGHHcGWgMEw%3BFUzUbQMd3RW-_ynDuCSAAXWPSDG6G8rUhgZS-Q%3BFeT_bQMd_um9_w%3BFYWXbwMdZ469_ylD4PQIOp-PSDGR1HfcGWgMEw%3BFVT3bwMd_gK-_yntykwyKZmPSDEASlDiGWgMEw%3BFS0icgMdQh_C_yl96tJ8L06FSDGAkN93HGgMCg&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=11&sz=14&via=1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,11,12&t=m&z=14


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

hhhmmm - that seems to work!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/74720940/?new_route=1 Newtonmore to Tain


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

that seems to work as well......

paid for the van today. Going down to measure it up on Thursday


----------



## AKA Bob (14 Mar 2012)

Please count me in for a shirt.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Mar 2012)

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/75228374/?open_ive_done=1&new_route=1 Castleside to Jedburgh


http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/75268434/?new_route=1 HPC to Bingham


----------



## redflightuk (17 Mar 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> Please count me in for a shirt.


Me too please.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2012)

debrajt01 said:


> If people are very smart about returning it will mean that it can be done with one week's annual leave.


that's the plan. The coach is a goer (22 cheques in, 3 more at the beginning of next week, and, probably another three or four after that. We should be back at Victoria Station about 9pm on Sunday


----------



## Cayopro (17 Mar 2012)

Would like to know the route home on the Sunday, wether it be A1 or M1, both Chris Hopper and myself + bikes and luggage would like to jump out around Herts, maybe Luton on M1 or even better Stevenage on the A1.....


----------



## redflightuk (17 Mar 2012)

Cayopro said:


> Would like to know the route home on the Sunday, wether it be A1 or M1, both Chris Hopper and myself + bikes and luggage would like to jump out around Herts, maybe Luton on M1 or even better Stevenage on the A1.....


+1;-)


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2012)

I think it will be A9, A1, A1M, M1. We've got a drop-off in Sheffield. There's also two people heading toward Hertfordshire, aso Luton might be a compromise. However...given the speed of the trains from Kings Cross, would you not be better off staying with the coach in to London?


----------



## mcshroom (17 Mar 2012)

Also don't forget that the more stops there are, the more complicated packing all the luggage in the coach becomes.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2012)

ah-ha!. I'm across that. I'm intending to put all the bikes that have to be unloaded en route in the coach - and it looks like this will cover the odd special bikes. If there's room left over then we'll put some Central London-bound bikes in there as well. The van will have London bound bikes only, with those going on to my place furthest from the tail lift. The only problem item is likely to be Ian McS's bike, if he brings one, and if he wants to get out early.

Most of the coach contingent will be going south from Victoria, which makes the natural place to stop somewhere close to Victoria Station, so my worry is people travelling north or east out of London on the train. I don't know if I can squeeze two combined van/coach stops out of the coach company.


----------



## Cayopro (18 Mar 2012)

Mate, being dropped at Luton works for us, my mrs could meet us there and take me home ;-) that would be cool..... Regarding time !!!!!!! Im sure people will want to stop along the way for the toilet etc and I will only take 5 mins to get off with stuff,......


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

Cayopro said:


> Mate, being dropped at Luton works for us, my mrs could meet us there and take me home ;-) that would be cool..... Regarding time !!!!!!! Im sure people will want to stop along the way for the toilet etc and I will only take 5 mins to get off with stuff,......


by the time the coach gets off the motorway, pulls in to the coach park, stops, you disembark with the wheels, the coach driver opens the hold, takes out the bikes, shuts the hold, starts up, gets back on the motorway it will add at least twenty minutes to the trip - so I have to work out what suits the most number of people best (there's a toilet on the coach, by the way). If the stop is for five people it sort of makes sense. If it's just for two then it makes less sense. It may come down to a choice between two stops in London (midway between Kings Cross and Marylebone) and a stop in Luton.

I'll enquire of the Herts crew.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/76208682/?new_route=1 Bingham to York

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/76207346/?new_route=1 York to Castleside

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/76210588/?new_route=1 Kinross to Newtonmore

mapmyride won't accept the data for the Jedburgh to Kinross and the Tain to JoG sections, so I'll have to circulate pdf files or summat...


----------



## Mice (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/76208682/?new_route=1 Bingham to York
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/76207346/?new_route=1 York to Castleside
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/76210588/?new_route=1 Kinross to Newtonmore


 
Umm please can someone tell me why I cant get in to these maps. Do I have to have an account?

M


----------



## velovoice (19 Mar 2012)

+1 what Mice said - can't view them, much less print them as I'd like to.


----------



## velovoice (19 Mar 2012)

Now I'm getting a message saying only friends can view. I sent a friend request when the first link was posted last week. DZ, looks like you're going to have to create your own little cliche in yet another cyber-club!


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2012)

DZ - there's a little icon of a lock and a blue person. In your "my rides" screen, you should be able to click on it, which will toggle between various settings. The one you want looks a bit like a globe.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

I think I've sorted it....


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2012)

You have.


----------



## velovoice (19 Mar 2012)

Yes, all sorted, except..... apparently one has to pay if they want to print.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Mar 2012)

Ridewithgps.com doesn't have these issues. Just saying..........


----------



## snorri (19 Mar 2012)

May I point out......some parts of the route between Kinross and Newtonmore have been drawn up for cyclists travelling south? This is OK for ordinary roads but causes problems on dual carriageways.
For example, immediately north of mileage marker 31 on the route map, the route is shown taking a right and crossing the railway bridge. In fact to carry out this manoeuvre, a north bound cyclist will have to dismount and cross the four lanes (and central barrier)of the dual carriageway in order to access the railway bridge. I would suggest cyclists on the dual carriageway should continue north to the slip road and cross the A9 by the road bridge.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

Snorri - the google maps app simply makes those decisions for you - come the day we'll be using OS maps - and good old-fashioned reconnaissance (sp?) - and, of course, nobody takes a turn on our rides without being directed to take a turn. I'm just trying to give people a feel of the thing.

So - do not print these off. It's as easy for me to create pdfs


----------



## mistral (19 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ridewithgps.com doesn't have these issues. Just saying..........


Yes, I was wondering the very same


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

right. I've had it with the 21st century! I'm going to trace over OS maps using stretched goatskin from now on!


----------



## mistral (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> right. I've had it with the 21st century! I'm going to trace over OS maps using stretched goatskin from now on!


Glad that's cleared up - pdf: parchment, double folded


----------



## User10571 (19 Mar 2012)

Ummmm...... might I suggest Bikehike as an option, using the following steps

A) Plot route using the standard Google map feature in Bikehike.

B) Deploy the 'toggle map size' feature to bring up the OS map as large.

C) Use the 'Print Screen' key if your using a PC, or Grab if you're using a Mac and paste what's in the clipboard or saved as a Tiff into a Word document or a PDF. You may or may not want to crop parts of your image.

You'll end up with something which looks like this






Please don't let there be anyone from OS reading this.

A bit of X-posting _Centrale_ going on there with DZ


----------



## Aperitif (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> right. I've had it with the 21st century! I'm going to trace over OS maps using stretched goatskin from now on!


If you used French cowskin, you could travel in a stretched Limousin


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

genius 'Teef!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Ummmm...... might I suggest Bikehike as an option, using the following steps
> 
> A) Plot route using the standard Google map.
> 
> ...


Unbelievably I'm across that - it's how I put together stuff for my own use, along with streetviews of buildings that mark turns. It gets slapped on to Powerpoint, and then saved as a pdf or png file.


----------



## User10571 (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Unbelievably I'm across that - it's how I put together stuff for my own use, along with streetviews of buildings that mark turns. It gets slapped on to Powerpoint, and then saved as a pdf or png file.


Apologies if eggs, sucking and grandmother are involved.....


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Mar 2012)

Now might be a good time for me to point out that I can't (yet) follow a map to save my life. Fortunately my position at the back is assured.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Now might be a good time for me to point out that I can't (yet) follow a map to save my life. Fortunately my position at the back is assured.


between you and me...I've navigated my way to John O'Groats with pencilled notes made on half a sheet of ruled A5 notepaper. The whole map thing is over-rated, but people wanted maps.......so, what can you do?


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Mar 2012)

I am reassured.


----------



## User10571 (20 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> between you and me...I've navigated my way to John O'Groats with pencilled notes made on half a sheet of ruled A5 notepaper. The whole map thing is over-rated, but people wanted maps.......so, what can you do?


Class.


----------



## rb58 (21 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> between you and me...I've navigated my way to John O'Groats with pencilled notes made on half a sheet of ruled A5 notepaper. The whole map thing is over-rated, but people wanted maps.......so, what can you do?


..... puts Garmin on eBay.....


----------



## ianmac62 (21 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> The only problem item is likely to be Ian McS's bike, if he brings one, and if he wants to get out early.


 
From Wellingborough onwards, I plan to have only my Brompton in the van. I would like to end my driving at Jct 15a on the M1 (Northampton) and leap out of van with Brompton, holdall and any hardware (water container, gaz stove, etc) that I've been carrying for riders' daily comfort. Is this OK with you, DZ? Is my assumption that another driver could do the final stretch from Northampton to London correct?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Mar 2012)

sounds good to me, Ian. Don't get them excited about the stove thing, tho'. It's bully beef and hard tack once we're past Bingham. 

I've sent out D+E's receipt for £1000 to the coachies. We are now looking at *32*! D+E are happy to stop at Woodall and Torrington. I've asked for the hold dimensions for the coach. 

The increased number of returning cyclists has prompted me to look at a ply and softwood upper deck for the Luton, which would, I think, allow us to transport the bikes whole rather than dismantled


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Mar 2012)

take your point on the pedals - but I'd rather not mess with the handlebars, and I think we'll have the room to leave them as they are. Some people will want to ride away from the van.

I've not heard back from these folk http://logieraitbridge.com/ If anybody has used the Logierait bridge, could they please get in touch?


----------



## clarion (21 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> If you used French cowskin, you could travel in a stretched Limousin


 
Surely he would need a cycling Jersey.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> Surely he would need a cycling Jersey.


only if he was going to Hereford


----------



## clarion (21 Mar 2012)

That's just bull!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> That's just bull!


I won't be cowed. And don't try milking this.


----------



## velovoice (21 Mar 2012)

I may have to unwatch this thread for a while. At least til all the cows come home.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2012)

I understand, it's the herd mentality, udderly ridiculous.


----------



## StuAff (21 Mar 2012)

It's quite amoosing though. Hopefully it won't be friesian in June.


----------



## snorri (21 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> If anybody has used the Logierait bridge, could they please get in touch?


It was fine when I used it last summer, and I have not heard of any problems. The guys at Escape Route (the closest bike shop) would probably know if there are any cycle related problems currently.
http://www.escape-route.co.uk/


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Mar 2012)

thankyou, Snorri, and please accept my apologies for the nonsense you've had to wade through to reply. I don't think I heifer known it be this bad...


----------



## clarion (22 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I won't be cowed. And don't try milking this.


 What's your beef, chuck? Hold your tongue.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Mar 2012)

I've never herd such nonsense.


----------



## clarion (22 Mar 2012)

Time to moove on...


----------



## theclaud (22 Mar 2012)

1776764 said:


> I agree, it is all very silly.


 
Quite. You should steer the thread in a more sensible direction.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> Quite. You should steer the thread in a more sensible direction.


You mean 'don't let the tale wagyu' - that sort of thing?


----------



## ianmac62 (22 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> sounds good to me, Ian. Don't get them excited about the stove thing, tho'. It's bully beef and hard tack once we're past Bingham...
> 
> The increased number of returning cyclists has prompted me to look at a ply and softwood upper deck for the Luton, which would, I think, allow us to transport the bikes whole rather than dismantled


 
Hi DZ, I'm no handyman with plywood and timber! Made note to myself though to bring soft rope and bungee cords. Consult / tell me nearer the time what you would like me to carry for riders' daily comfort/refreshment. Sue (Mrs Ian) will then have that lined up at Wellingborough to load onto the van there - and to take away my full-size bike at that point.

Funnily enough, a whole month has flown by and it's jazz again tonight at Wellingborough (the Kit Downes Quintet) and I shall visit that exotic Tesco for their cash machine. Cheers, Ian.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Mar 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Hi DZ, I'm no handyman with plywood and timber!


it'll all be sorted.

If any one of you has a bike that is higher (as in floor to top of saddle or handlebars, measured vertically) than 1.05Metres (three foot five and a half in old money) speak now or prepare to meet thy chainsaw


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2012)




----------



## srw (27 Mar 2012)

Holy van der Rohe!


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Mar 2012)

Is that a tartan from an obscure clan?


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2012)

It's the Klan Mondrian, isn't it? As reimagined by an early 1990s hacker. (Anyone else remember CGA monitors?)


----------



## User10571 (27 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> It's the Klan Mondrian, isn't it? As reimagined by an early 1990s hacker. (Anyone else remember CGA monitors?)


I was going to throw in the Piet Mondrian/L'Oreal remark, but thought better of it....
What I find exceptional is the capacity to generate the work of an iconoclast of this calibre, midweek, in the hours of daylight.
Outstanding.


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2012)

A big hand please for Stella McLeggney.


(Actually, I have to admit I'm rather taken by it. Perhaps a heavier line round the red star?)


----------



## martint235 (27 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it'll all be sorted.
> 
> If any one of you has a bike that is higher (as in floor to top of saddle or handlebars, measured vertically) than 1.05Metres (three foot five and a half in old money) speak now or prepare to meet thy chainsaw


Thankfully I'm only doing the first day!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it'll all be sorted.
> 
> If any one of you has a bike that is higher (as in floor to top of saddle or handlebars, measured vertically) than 1.05Metres (three foot five and a half in old money) speak now or prepare to meet thy chainsaw


Hmmm, best I have a little measure asap.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2012)

I prefer the first version. And if you're going to have tartan, surely...


----------



## ianmac62 (27 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> I prefer the first version. And if you're going to have tartan, surely...


 
... surely you'll have the van driver's tartan


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2012)

That's a nice one as well


----------



## Aperitif (28 Mar 2012)

Surely it must be the black watch for night time.





And a Capital 'O' in JOG?


----------



## mistral (28 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Surely it must be the black watch for night time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Like this


----------



## theclaud (28 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


>



If you think I'm painting _that_ on a 2" high figurine...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> Like this


 
Can a classicist modify “_Nemo me impune lacessit_” (no one attacks me with impunity) to the latin for "no one left hooks me with impunity"

and I'd swap the yellow star for a grey or green to match the tartan.


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Can a classicist modify “_Nemo me impune lacessit_” (no one attacks me with impunity) to the latin for "no one left hooks me with impunity"


 Nemo me impune dextra percutit


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Nemo me impune dextra percutit


many thanks... off to get it printed on a T-shirt.


----------



## clarion (28 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Nemo me impune dextra percutit


 
Now, they didn't do the Classics at my secondary modern, so I don't have the latin for the Judgin', but I know that Dexter is right rather than left.


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> many thanks... off to get it printed on a T-shirt.


 Don't blame me if a pedant says it's wrong!

(And for the curious - yes, dextra does mean right. I'm using the ablative to mean "from the right".)


----------



## CharlieB (28 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Nemo me impune *dextra* percutit


 As a leftie, *sinistra*, surely?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> Like this


listen. I got in trouble for the red star. How much trouble do you think I'd get in for the yellow star?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Don't blame me if a pedant says it's wrong!
> 
> (And for the curious - yes, dextra does mean right. I'm using the ablative to mean "from the right".)


yeah - like we didn't know that!!!!!!!1


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> As a leftie, *sinistra*, surely?


See above!

"Left-hook" means "turn to the left and hook". I've suggested "me dextra percutit" - literally "hits me from the right", which feels more natural to me. But my Latin composition skills are rustier than an old steel clunker that's been left in the rain.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> listen. I got in trouble for the red star. How much trouble do you think I'd get in for the yellow star?


 

Exactly... change it to a Blue star and everyone will be happy..


----------



## mistral (28 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Exactly... change it to a Blue star and everyone will be happy..


 
(Isle of) Skye blue it is then


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

Sky Blue might be a bit light...

something like this, peut-etre.......


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Don't blame me if a pedant says it's wrong!
> 
> (And for the curious - yes, dextra does mean right. I'm using the ablative to mean "from the right".)


 
And foom! Straight back to form 1B, latin with Dick Burrows:

"Nominative, vocative, accusative, genetive, dative, aaaaablative"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Don't blame me if a pedant says it's wrong!
> 
> (And for the curious - yes, dextra does mean right. I'm using the ablative to mean "from the right".)


 
I'll run it past an A level classics teacher then.

Left handed folk are sinister.

Right handed folk are dexterous

What a wonderfully prejudiced thing language is.


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2012)

Lefties are also gauche, while righties are adroit.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

didn't someone put their hand in a flame or something?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

nah, some Roman geezer. Rome was being besieged by somebody or other, and he got captured, and they said, give us the keys to the gates or we'll roast you alive, and he put his hand in the flames and said, Romans, we just love a barbie, and the other lot said jeezus (well, they didn't because it was BC) these romans are tough, let's go home. And there were geese. I think.


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2012)

Lars Porsena? (Goes and googles) 

Turns out he was the one who was impressed. Republican history wasn't really my thing. The geese were apparently sacred to juno and saved the Romans from the Gauls.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Mar 2012)

happily Rubens was on hand (tish-boom) to record the event

and here's the porno version - great place to keep a fried egg!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2012)

in the rubens, who's the dead geezer with the shiv in the ribs?


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> in the rubens, who's the dead geezer with the shiv in the ribs?


Lars's secretary, says Wikipedia, paraphrasing Livy:


> The accounts of the war include a number of matters directly concerning Porsena. One story is that during Porsena's siege of Rome, a Roman youth called Gaius Mucius with the approval of the senate sneaked into the Etruscan camp with the intent of assassinating Porsena. However, when Mucius came close to the king, he could not tell apart the king from his secretary, and killed the king's secretary in error. Mucius was captured by the Etruscans, and brought before Porsena. He openly declared his identity and what had been his intent. He threatened that he was but merely the first of three hundred Roman youths who would attempt such a deed. To prove his valour, Mucius thrust his hand into one of the Etruscan camp fires, thereby earning for himself and his descendants the cognomen Scaevola. Porsena was shocked at the attempt, and dismissed Mucius from the camp. According to Livy, it was immediately after this event that the king sought peace by treaty.


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2012)

If I'd known I'd find Cyclechat I would never have bothered going to History lessons at school


----------



## User10571 (28 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> If I'd known I'd find Cyclechat I would never have bothered going to History lessons at school


Quality....


----------



## AKA Bob (29 Mar 2012)

If we are talking about Scotland and cycling this maybe worth watching to get some ideas about suitable 'tartans'?


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Mar 2012)

ah! Yes! Would you like to tell us what you were looking for when you came across this gem?


----------



## clarion (29 Mar 2012)

Just the usual search, I guess: Darth Vader bagpipes unicycle

You never Googled that?


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Mar 2012)

Stuff in the van time. I'm assuming that most people will carry multi-tools, spokes, tubes, repair kits, links for chains with them (and there will be a reminder)

Track pump (I've got to get a new one)
tubes for 700x23mm tyres, talced, long valve
spare wheels, 700C, rear with Shimano freehub for cassette
spare tyres 700x23 (some forks will not take 25s)
pedal spanner
large Allen key for pedals
spoke key
nuts and bolts by Adrian
chainwhip
cassette tool
lubricants - lithium grease and GT85
electrical tape
duct tape
crank extractor - check

zip ties
first aid kit - I could do with some thoughts on that, although I could alwauys ask teh excellent Janie K for advice.
gear and brake cables (and outers)
good pair of cutting pliers

your further thoughts invited

saddles - really?


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Mar 2012)

First aid kit
Lube (chains, for the use of)
Freehub remover tool
Electrical tape (thousands of uses)
zip ties (ditto)


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> First aid kit
> Lube (chains, for the use of)
> Freehub remover tool
> *Electrical tape (thousands of uses)*
> zip ties (ditto)


 
A tip I read and put into practice, from the touring section, was to wrap a measure of electrical tape around an old club card type card, as it saves carrying a roll of tape and saves space too. It comes with me everywhere as is hardly noticeable. 

And without wanting to promote a product, "lifesystems" first aid kits are great and come in all shapes and sizes, well recommended.


----------



## martint235 (29 Mar 2012)

I can throw in a spare saddle if you really want one. The one I got with Lelly is just making a shelf look untidy.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2012)

Pipe lagging - both for handlebar padding to protect sore hands and to protect frames in transit.
Handlebar tape.
Rim tape.
Miscellaneous spanners for those annoying nuts and bolts that aren't allen keyed.
Brake pads.
Spare gloves, waterproofs, arm/leg warmers, scarves, buffs, blankets etc
Wetwipes

It might also be worth double-checking what size wheels and tyres people have rather than assuming every bike will take 700x23! Ditto spoke keys.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Mar 2012)

I wish to declare my previously unannounced oddness. I'm a 28mm boy. (As if a 23 could carry my fat arse!)

also; I am for Campagnolo on this ride not the Japanese fella. Does that mean I'll have to ride a few metres back at a respectful distance.

(agree with Adrian... carrying electrical and duct tape is what your pump or seatpost are for.)

Now should I make simon's day and take off my mood gourds; thus removing, at a stroke, all the non-allen key fixings on my bike?

Can I add Large Allen key for cranks... square taper... old skool.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2012)

Compared with the oddness of being able to translate into Latin, the oddness of riding 700cx28 on a tandem (and 700cx25 on solo) is nothing.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I wish to declare my previously unannounced oddness. I'm a 28mm boy. (As if a 23 could carry my fat arse!)


Just imagine what 23mm would be like on a tandem...


> Now should I make simon's day and take off my mood gourds; thus removing, at a stroke, all the non-allen key fixings on my bike?


 You'll regret it when it rains.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> You'll regret it when it rains.


Forgive me. It was a moment of weakness. They are staying on.

(I just need to find a way to stop the rear one squeaking when it flexes)


----------



## velovoice (29 Mar 2012)

1786803 said:


> Anyone not using 700c x 23 needs to shout out and declare their oddness.


700c x 28 here - I will bring at least 2 spare tubes and probably 1 spare tyre.

P.S. new bike!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I wish to declare my previously unannounced oddness. I'm a 28mm boy. (As if a 23 could carry my fat arse!)
> 
> also; I am for Campagnolo on this ride not the Japanese fella. Does that mean I'll have to ride a few metres back at a respectful distance.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that a generic (used for easier fitting) tyre will get you to the next town (note to self - must freshen up list of all bike shops on route) but if you want to stick a larger tyre in the van, that's ok.

I don't know what to do about Campag rear hubs. I suppose, again, we could just put you on a Shimano rear cassette and make do with that until we got to a bike shop. Let's think about it.

duct tape added

square oldstylee crank spanner - I think I've got one. I'll check

mudguards - I'd look at the weather forecast and decide. If it's going to be dry most of the week, come to the start with them on and then take them off in the evening and put them in the van.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Mar 2012)

> your further thoughts invited


Kidnap Tim O's fully laden Kaffenback


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2012)

1786803 said:


> Anyone not using 700c x 23 needs to shout out and declare their oddness.
> 
> *Davy wrap the Duck tape round the pump*. With the toothpaste tube we all know how effective it is at repairing tyre damage.


 
Not on my lovely carbon mirco pump, thanks.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Mar 2012)

Bottom bracket tool? Probably too many variants to makes this goer.

Adrian, does your box of nuts and bolts include cleat bolts? I understand that not everyone carries these as day to day spares.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Mar 2012)

I'll probably be on 32s and carrying a spare folding 700x35. I'll probably have a couple tubes with me, but 700x23 tubes fit wider tyres anyway.


----------



## User10571 (29 Mar 2012)

Ummm....
Box of latex gloves.Otherwise everybody who drives the van has grubby hands....

Junior hacksaw (that way you know that amongst all the bolts you are carrying there will always be one of the length you need....)

Small vice, perhaps with a G-clamp (or two) to secure it to the step of the van. (I can lend these items if needs be)*Cough! - that's not an offer I usually make*

M5 tap. Srsly, a tiny tool to carry, and can mean the difference between 'go' and 'game over'.

The plastic Shimano tool for pre-tensioning the load on BB bearings where Hollowtech cranks are concerned.
No, stay with me.... for the moment, I speak with experience.
It was on a FNRttC to Whitstable, somewhere near the Dartford Crossing that someone (may've been CliveB, don't quote me) shipped a chain inboard, jammin' it like Bob Marley between the granny ring and the frame. Goin' nowhere.
I watched with much respect as Tim Hall flexed his chainset extractor (old, for some of us, stylee chainset - tapered cranks) and removed the chainset to liberate the chain.
Not something I would've necessarily considered doing at the roadside (on reflection - why not?) - but arguably the most expedient way of dealing with the problem.
Given the popularity of Hollowtech cranks, I have been carrying said Shimano tool on FNRttCs ever since.
It's a thruppence ha'penny tool, which weighs nothing and does a critical job, and I'm unaware of any other tool with which you could bodge the job.
This is teh thing of which I speak:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_name=UnitedKingdom
I may think of some more things later.... like baby oil...


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Ummm....
> The plastic Shimano tool for pre-tensioning the load on BB bearings where Hollowtech cranks are concerned.


 
Top tip Mr J. It'll be added to my regular collection of tools on the bike.


----------



## rb58 (29 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Ummm....
> 
> 
> The plastic Shimano tool for pre-tensioning the load on BB bearings where Hollowtech cranks are concerned.


I have a spare one I those knocking around the garage somewhere.


----------



## iLB (29 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Hmmm, best I have a little measure asap.


 
oh shoot me, mine is 1.04 at a push :O


----------



## iLB (29 Mar 2012)

1787303 said:


> Should "Who's planning on doping for LONJOG" go in here or in a separate thread?


 
what's your preferred method? I had my suspicions about rich p riding up portnalls rd last May, maybe speak to him?


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> It might also be worth double-checking what size wheels and tyres people have rather than assuming every bike will take 700x23! Ditto spoke keys.


I'm expecting a range of 700s. Part of my grand plan is to find out who's riding what, or, at least, invite people to tell me if they're not riding 700s. There will be a period of radio silence while potential Bromptonistas receive chinese burns behind the bike shed - and, yes, I do know who you are!


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Ummm....
> Box of latex gloves... like baby oil...


it's not that kind of ride!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2012)

I have a couple of spare 700x23 tyres (both Viner & Condor now on 25s). And if the ones on the Viner aren't worn out by then (possible), a couple of Durano Pluses in 700x25. I have plenty of spare Continental tubes (18-25 size) with 42mm valves, plus two 28-37mm Conti tubes as well.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2012)

1787428 said:


> Cassius will stay at home.


I shall resist both of the very obvious directions to take this feed line in...


----------



## User10571 (29 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's not that kind of ride!!!!!!!!!1


Disappointed.


----------



## AKA Bob (29 Mar 2012)

You pleased to hear rather than running on 16inches I will be sticking to my 700 x 28! So no chinese burn required but maybe after first night depending on the quality of the food!


----------



## Mark Grant (29 Mar 2012)

I've got a Mavic CXP22 ( or something like that) rear wheel in my garage that you are welcome to take as a spare if needed, it even has a tube and 23mm tyre on.


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2012)

Mark's post reminds me- I have a Campagnolo Khamsin rear wheel hanging in the garage.


----------



## Sketchley (30 Mar 2012)

I have a used shimano rs20. Front wheel I can throw in, plus at least two worn but serviceable 700x25 gator skins following upgrade to 28s earlier in the year. Plus a bag full of race 28, 60mm valve tubes. I don't mind throwing in my workstand if it'll help. Depending on how the broken hand recovery goes and fitness come June, I might even throw myself in the back of the van....


----------



## redflightuk (30 Mar 2012)

1786803 said:


> Anyone not using 700c x 23 needs to shout out and declare their oddness.


HELLO YEAH down here. 20's on the front wheels and i'll have new tubes and tyres. 
Maybe able to blag several metres of bubble wrap, we use a lot at work i think the rolls are about 4ft wide if thats any use for the return trip.


----------



## clarion (30 Mar 2012)

Would you want Boris Johnson's face touching your bike? Ugh!


----------



## mcshroom (30 Mar 2012)

DO we really need to take an entire LBS-worth of tools and spares with us? Surely what is needed is enough to get bikes to the next bike shnop for a proper repair. Otherwise there will be no room in the van for luggage.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it'll all be sorted.
> 
> If any one of you has a bike that is higher (as in floor to top of saddle or handlebars, measured vertically) than 1.05Metres (three foot five and a half in old money) speak now or prepare to meet thy chainsaw


Regret to report that as well as 28mm tyres my bike is over the height limit at 1.07 - 1.08 metres.

I can take seatpost off (or drop it) and can rotate the bars/flip the stem for transport but think the wheels will have to come off if you want it under 1.05.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2012)

1787303 said:


> Should "Who's planning on doping for LONJOG" go in here or in a separate thread?


separate thread I think. Don't want to soil this one with such sordid matters. I'll be ordering Spanish steaks at ever opportunity and hitting the asthma inhaler for some extra zip.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2012)

surely the spares and tools would never accrue to a load (much) larger than carrying two whole spare bikes? Thusly loads of space in the van for luggage (which is going to get stacked willy-nilly anyway or I'm the King of the Belgians)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2012)

1786887 said:


> Compatibility problems on the spline pattern and cog spacing would make it better for a Campag user to provide the spare.


I'll get a spare campy 10 speed cassette and rear wheel then. Was going to buy a spare pair of 'faster' wheels and a closer ratio cassette (to stop my club 'mates' pointing and laughing at me during TT's) this year anyway, and today is pay day.


----------



## Sketchley (30 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Regret to report that as well as 28mm tyres my bike is over the height limit at 1.07 - 1.08 metres.
> 
> I can take seatpost off (or drop it) and can rotate the bars/flip the stem for transport but think the wheels will have to come off if you want it under 1.05.


 
you could let the tyres down.....


----------



## clarion (30 Mar 2012)

1787859 said:


> Remind me to show you the stiffener I use in my courier bag.


 
I'm not sure I should accept an offer from a man on the internet who wants to show me his 'stiffener'.

But I do, on reflection, realise I would like to have Boris Johnson near my bike. Rather than gawping gormlessly down at me from hoardings. Definitely.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> I'm not sure I should accept an offer from a man on the internet who wants to show me his 'stiffener'.
> 
> But I do, on reflection, realise I would like to have Boris Johnson near my bike. Rather than gawping gormlessly down at me from hoardings. Definitely.


It'll all be 'beyond our ken' by the time you cross the border anyway. "Go Boris" - put some backbone back into London - not just into Adrian's panniers!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> you could let the tyres down.....


ain't gonna get me diddly. It was measured with flat tyres.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Regret to report that as well as 28mm tyres my bike is over the height limit at 1.07 - 1.08 metres.
> 
> I can take seatpost off (or drop it) and can rotate the bars/flip the stem for transport but think the wheels will have to come off if you want it under 1.05.


it's not a limit. It just means that I have to make either the top section a little deeper, at the expense of the bottom section, or vice versa


----------



## MarkA (30 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm expecting a range of 700s. Part of my grand plan is to find out who's riding what, or, at least, invite people to tell me if they're not riding 700s. There will be a period of radio silence while potential Bromptonistas receive chinese burns behind the bike shed - and, yes, I do know who you are!


 
I should declare myself as a potential rebel on a Brompton!


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2012)

Err MarkA, you haz competition  . I'm a 650c x 23 kinda gal so will bring 2 tyres and 4 tubes with me. Should I think about a spare wheel?

Going for a(nother) Tour-related bike fit with the Trek tomorrow morning, so will confer with those experts too.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Err MarkA, you haz competition  . I'm a 650c x 23 kinda gal so will bring 2 tyres and 4 tubes with me. Should I think about a spare wheel?
> 
> Going for a(nother) Tour-related bike fit with the Trek tomorrow morning, so will confer with those experts too.


If you have spare wheels (it should really be two) lying around - fine, but otherwise, don't worry.

It's all about risk. I think we've had two wheels go on the FNRttC in six years (although I had one go at the end of a ride, another go on a recce - at 40mph on the Bow Flyover, and another go as I arrived home....). The odds of any wheels going are not great, and, as people have said, it's really a question of getting the van to a bike shop for a replacement while making do wit the spare. I think you're being sensible with the spare tyres, though - and you'll use them eventually. As with everything else, you can drop them off at our place in advance.

Mark - you're the best judge of this, but I reckon, having seen people do the London to Paris on Bromptons last year, it will be very, very tiring, particularly on the Tuesday. I think the more upright sitting position, and the lack of variety in hand position will be really taxing on your back and thighs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's not a limit. It just means that I have to make either the top section a little deeper, at the expense of the bottom section, or vice versa


don't on my account. I'll just pop the wheels off. MTB-er see. Always taking the wheels off for transport.


----------



## User10571 (30 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ..... I had one go ............ on a recce - at 40mph on the Bow Flyover......


 
I was there.

The noise was *ahem* memorable.

Think Kalashnikov.


----------



## clarion (30 Mar 2012)

Yeah, so much for dellzeqq. What noise did the bike make?


----------



## User10571 (30 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> What noise did the bike make?


 
Whatever it was, it was eclipsed by me shouting F**K!!!! As you do.

And I was around 50m away at the time...


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2012)

when those wheels go, they go. I had about 100 metres of motion to get to the side of the road.


----------



## User10571 (30 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> when those wheels go, they go. I had about 100 metres of motion to get to the side of the road.


With the number of spokes being fewer than the fingers of my left hand, are you surprised?


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> when those wheels go, they go. I had about 100 metres of motion to get to the side of the road.


 
That's a lot of poop to come out of your colon. But not surprising, considering the situation.


----------



## User10571 (30 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> That's a lot of poop to come out of your colon. But not surprising, considering the situation.


The detail.
There's too much.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> when those wheels go, they go. I had about 100 metres of motion to get to the side of the road.


No shoot? Sheer luck.


----------



## clivedb (31 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Ummm....
> 
> 
> The plastic Shimano tool for pre-tensioning the load on BB bearings where Hollowtech cranks are concerned.
> ...


 
I was there watching - impressed - but it wasn't my bike misbehaving (that time).


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2012)

stop press. Susie rear-ended. Hit by a van yesterday evening while turning right in to Clapham High Street. X-rays at St. Georges this morning revealed no damage to the base of her spine, but I am devoting myself to the application of Arnica cream to the affected parts. So....she's still good to go, which is a relief, because last night she was fearful that she'd be off the bike for a while.


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> stop press. Susie rear-ended. Hit by a van yesterday evening while turning right in to Clapham High Street. X-rays at St. Georges this morning revealed no damage to the base of her spine, but I am devoting myself to the application of Arnica cream to the affected parts. So....she's still good to go, which is a relief, because last night she was fearful that she'd be off the bike for a while.


Ouch! As bad as that was, it could have been so much worse.


----------



## clivedb (31 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> stop press. Susie rear-ended. So....she's still good to go, which is a relief, because last night she was fearful that she'd be off the bike for a while.


Really sorry to hear that - get well soon Susie - keep Simon working with the arnica!! Is the bike OK? Hope to see you on Thursday. Clive and Marilyn


----------



## martint235 (31 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> stop press. Susie rear-ended. Hit by a van yesterday evening while turning right in to Clapham High Street. X-rays at St. Georges this morning revealed no damage to the base of her spine, but I am devoting myself to the application of Arnica cream to the affected parts. So....she's still good to go, which is a relief, because last night she was fearful that she'd be off the bike for a while.


Ouch! Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Sketchley (31 Mar 2012)

Ouch, hope she gets better soon. Seems to be the week for xrays at the st georges. I have to say they were very good with me on Monday. Organising the follow up appointment less so.


----------



## rb58 (31 Mar 2012)

Crikey! Hope she mends soon. Please pass on best wishes.......


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2012)

the doctor, Kenneth, had the looks, languid movement, and soft deep voice of a younger, sexier Vivian Richards. Susie's stoicism as he surveyed her spine and nervous system was a wonder to behold. His point was that back pain responds to activity. I think we'll be heading for Brighton tomorrow. I don't suppose Kenneth rides a bike........


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Mar 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rear Susie. On the other hand, the van driver might have wanted a close-up at the time and forgot to apply the brakes.

Hopefully see you Thursday


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2012)

Sounds like good news!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2012)

Jebus. That's four in my circle offed and off to A&E this month.

GWS lovely Susie.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Mar 2012)

A lucky escape. Hope she still feels OK in the next few days. Was it the usual SMIDSY excuse?


----------



## redflightuk (31 Mar 2012)

GWS Susie. Hope you're o k for thursday.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> A lucky escape. Hope she still feels OK in the next few days. Was it the usual SMIDSY excuse?


he wasn't actually making excuses - just apologetic


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2012)

Distracted by the view?

I hope CC's favourite vicarious glamorous senior executive makes a swift recovery.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Distracted by the view?
> 
> I hope CC's favourite *vicarious glamorous granny* makes a swift recovery.


it'll be a bit quicker than yours if she reads that!!!!


----------



## User10571 (31 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it'll be a bit quicker than yours if she reads that!!!!


And that's the last that was ever heard from srw.....


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it'll be a bit quicker than yours if she reads that!!!!


Reads what?


----------



## Mice (31 Mar 2012)

So sorry to read about Susie's incident. How horrid. Hoping for a v. speedy recovery. 

M


----------



## ttcycle (31 Mar 2012)

Simon, wishing Susie well- sorry to read this.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think we'll be heading for Brighton tomorrow.


 
Perhaps we'll see you en route. Evey and I trundling down from ours, leaving 1030 and following the route we used last time. Best wishes and speedy recovery to the Babe.

Andy.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Apr 2012)

Blimey. GWS the Babe.

Historical and architectural note: St George's Hospital wasn't always in sunny Tooting. It started life in central London, at a location used these days for bunches of well meaning cyclists to gather before riding though the night to the sea side. (The Lanesborough Hotel at HPC uses the hospital building as an, err, hotel)


----------



## CharlieB (2 Apr 2012)

Gosh, only just read this. So sorry to hear that - GWS and best wishes from the elephants, too.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Apr 2012)

she's doing just fine. Rode down to Horley yesterday, making a nervous start but cheering up down Lonesome Lane, and rode to work on the Brompton this morning. Thanks for the text messages and e-mails......


----------



## clarion (2 Apr 2012)

And who wouldn't be cheered up by Lonesome Lane? Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2012)

clarion said:


> And who wouldn't be cheered up by Lonesome Lane? Glad she's feeling better.


Fell off the last time I rode down Lonesome Lane. Didn't half hurt.


----------



## iLB (2 Apr 2012)

Train to Penzance booked this morning, luggage sorted, just the bits in between LE and JOG to work on.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Fell off the last time I rode down Lonesome Lane. Didn't half hurt.


 
I've never fallen off there, but I have on Slugwash Lane, when I inadvertently became temporarily airborne. Although it was several years ago. And at night. I subsequently learnt not to do silly things when at the front of the peloton. That's why I stick at the back (where you can't be spotted).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've never fallen off there, but I have on Slugwash Lane, when I inadvertently became temporarily airborne. Although it was several years ago. And at night. I subsequently learnt not to do silly things when at the front of the peloton. That's why I stick at the back (where you can't be spotted).


As I was alone, it never actually happened.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> As I was alone, it never actually happened.


 

Do tree's make a noise when they fall over in a wood when no one is around to hear?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Do tree's make a noise when they fall over in a wood when no one is around to hear?


Dunno. But one's hip went purple for a reason....


----------



## martint235 (2 Apr 2012)

Apropos of nothing in particular as I'm only doing day 1 but I measured my bike the other day and it's 1.15m to the saddle. Normal sized bike obviously.


----------



## redflightuk (3 Apr 2012)

Well thats me all booked up. The last nights camping sorted.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Apr 2012)

Back to the "tools in the van" thing:

What about a short length of M10 x 1 studding, gearhanger straightening for the use of?

I've been meaning to get hold of a bit for a while. While a shaved monkey with an adjustable spanned is good, I think this will be more elegant.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2012)

shaved monkey? Don't look that up in the Urban Dictionary!


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Apr 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Well thats me all booked up. The last nights camping sorted.


Aha! Are you camping all the way, and if so, on which sites - so I can book the same ones.... to make life easier for all.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Apr 2012)

I still haven't sorted out camping for night one....or a tent for that matter......

hmm, maybe I should put in a couple extra miles to mother's cousin in West Bridgeford.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Back to the "tools in the van" thing:
> 
> What about a short length of M10 x 1 studding, gearhanger straightening for the use of?
> 
> I've been meaning to get hold of a bit for a while. While a shaved monkey with an adjustable spanned is good, I think this will be more elegant.


Typical. Using technology to try and put the working classes out of a job.

I've seen someone try the M10 stud trick on a mangled mtb mech hanger. It didn't work. But they lacked Tim's experience and good looks. They did have a shaved monkey with an adjustable spanner, in point of fact 'that' adjustable spanner, on standby though. iirc we blew our lead in the kerfuffle and finished third that day.

I'm all in favour of elegance though. (I'm just better at brute force)


----------



## redflightuk (3 Apr 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Aha! Are you camping all the way, and if so, on which sites - so I can book the same ones.... to make life easier for all.


The first night i'm at the pub at car colston and the last night at wick camping and caravan site.Can't remember the other nights and locations i'm camping. All the paperwork is at home.. I'll look tonight.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Apr 2012)

redflightuk said:


> The first night i'm at the pub at car colston and the last night at wick camping and caravan site.Can't remember the other nights and locations i'm camping. All the paperwork is at home.. I'll look tonight.



I would be very interested as well when you have the details (not that I've been lazy and done no booking or anything )


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2012)

if you're looking for camping near York then Naburn Lock is the place to go. Remember, though, that the York YHA is pretty inexpensive

I happen to know about bending mech hangers. My brother has a custom-made tool which he uses to correct every mech hanger on every bike that comes to the distributor. I'll see if it's wildly expensive


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I still haven't sorted out camping for night one....or a tent for that matter......
> 
> hmm, maybe I should put in a couple extra miles to mother's cousin in West Bridgeford.....


I've got a tent you can borrow. I think it's still ok, it's been used once then stuck in the garage.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I've got a tent you can borrow. I think it's still ok, it's been used once then stuck in the garage.


That's jolly decent of you, ta. We're off to France in the morning so I may end up on a decathlon spree (why do they seem that bit better over there?) but if there's no tent bargains to be had (been meaning to get one for the back of the bike for ages) I'd be v greatful.


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> That's jolly decent of you, ta. We're off to France in the morning so I may end up on a decathlon spree (why do they seem that bit better over there?) but if there's no tent bargains to be had (been meaning to get one for the back of the bike for ages) I'd be v greatful.


If I remember I'll dig it out over the weekend to make sure it's all ok.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2012)

LonJoGpeeps - you have mail!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I've got a tent you can borrow. I think it's still ok, it's been used once then stuck in the garage.


 
I can also offer you my tent, a Vango Spirit 200+, what is a great tent in great condition, if BigM's is moth bitten, or other..


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I've got a tent you can borrow. I think it's still ok, it's been used once then stuck in the garage.


Which end of you slept in the tent, the one time you used it, BigMart?


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Which end of you slept in the tent, the one time you used it, BigMart?


Head end. I've always felt it better to cover the upper half than my feet, that's what boots are made for!


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

1795351 said:


> Not Nancy Sinatra's


Ok I'm young. Don't have a clue what that means.


----------



## martint235 (4 Apr 2012)

1795423 said:


> Leave off, you are not that young.


Ahem, young enough to not have a clue what you're on about. I'm sure NS was dead by the time I was born.


----------



## srw (4 Apr 2012)

The best descending microtonic scale in music - not that there's much competition. And I'm sure MrsW will sing you one on a flat stretch if you ask her.


----------



## Sketchley (5 Apr 2012)

This is getting depressing, hand doctor says 8 to 10 weeks recovery time. I'm not allowed on bike on the road due to increased risk! Bugger! I'm determined to still come but I may be wheezing and coughing my way to Scotland.....


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2012)

get that man a turbo!

I've just been through the bookings with York YHA (19) and all is now hunkydory (yhm Sketchers). Likewise Hownsgill Bunkhouse (12). 

On some nights (Bingham, Castleside, Tain/Dornoch) we're going to be pretty spread out. In York we're almost all within walking distance of the YHA - which will take the van - there's only one so far at Naburn. Kinross is half and half - there's a few out at Gallowhill and two at the Travelodge, but it's all within a mile - same with Newtonmore. Jedburgh and Wick we're pretty much all together, so we'll make those nights the social evenings. Should I see if I can get Alex at Glenbank to do pasta (meat and non-meat) for 40?


----------



## CharlieB (5 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> get that man a turbo!
> 
> I've just been through the bookings with York YHA (19) and all is now hunkydory (yhm Sketchers). Likewise Hownsgill Bunkhouse (12).
> 
> On some nights (Bingham, Castleside, Tain/Dornoch) we're going to be pretty spread out. In York we're almost all within walking distance of the YHA - which will take the van - there's only one so far at Naburn. Kinross is half and half - there's a few out at Gallowhill and two at the Travelodge, but it's all within a mile - same with Newtonmore. Jedburgh and Wick we're pretty much all together, so we'll make those nights the social evenings. _*Should I see if I can get Alex at Glenbank to do pasta (meat and non-meat) for 40?*_


Sounds like a good call to me…


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> get that man a turbo!
> 
> I've just been through the bookings with York YHA (19) and all is now hunkydory (yhm Sketchers). Likewise Hownsgill Bunkhouse (12).
> 
> On some nights (Bingham, Castleside, Tain/Dornoch) we're going to be pretty spread out. In York we're almost all within walking distance of the YHA - which will take the van - there's only one so far at Naburn. Kinross is half and half - there's a few out at Gallowhill and two at the Travelodge, but it's all within a mile - same with Newtonmore. Jedburgh and Wick we're pretty much all together, so we'll make those nights the social evenings. *Should I see if I can get Alex at Glenbank to do pasta (meat and non-meat) for 40?*


I agree, sounds good to me.


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> LonJoGpeeps - you have mail!!!!!!!!!!


I assume this is the peeps other than the "only doing Day 1" peeps?


----------



## srw (5 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I assume this is the peeps other than the "only doing Day 1" peeps?


 They would presumably be LonBing peeps.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2012)

that would be, sorry Martin


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Apr 2012)

Re Glenbank. Yes please.


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Apr 2012)

yes, social grub good idea.


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that would be, sorry Martin


Gosh no email and no idea what this Nancy Sinatra business is. I'm starting to feel like a second class citizen. I blame the Tories.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2012)

Good grief. Thank the Lord I wasn't born until 19678.


----------



## srw (5 Apr 2012)

Re nosh-ups - great idea.
Which reminds me - the nice lady in the B&B outside Bingham where a number of us are staying (who was highly amused at the idea of a bunch of cyclists booking for June on the same day in January) suggested that she provided afternoon tea for everyone. Which sounded like a spiffing idea but one I never followed up. I _think_ she understood what "afternoon tea" ought to consist of after a long bike ride.


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Apr 2012)

EVERYONE? is she mad?


----------



## srw (5 Apr 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> EVERYONE? is she mad?


Errrmmmm... Everyone staying there!


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Apr 2012)

Have you enlighted her as to the makeup of Afternoon Tea cyclists-style?


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2012)

That was a frustrating afternoon. After abandoning our intended ride this morning because of severe knackeredness (and we hadn't even been out overnight on Thursday) we spent the afternoon learning how to dismantle the tandem.

It took about an hour to take apart, and I reckon we could reduce that to 30 minutes with practice. It then took a further two hours to get it inside its travelling case. Well, all of it apart from the rack (I can feel the suggestion coming) and my nice new Brooks saddle. The rack _should_ be fiddlable-with, but the saddle is probably just too big.

Still, most of a tandem inside a travel case is still easier to deal with than a tandem not in a travel case. We'll go out tomorrow on the other tandem and then spend Monday learning how to reassemble it.


----------



## fimm (19 Apr 2012)

Did you decide on a route through Edinburgh? I think at one point you were talking about asking for local opinions? (My apologies if it is somewhere in the previous pages and I've missed it)


----------



## martint235 (19 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I still haven't sorted out camping for night one....or a tent for that matter......
> 
> hmm, maybe I should put in a couple extra miles to mother's cousin in West Bridgeford.....


 Did you sort a tent out? I still haven't been down to the garage yet but if you haven't managed to get one, I'll make sure I do it this weekend and if mine is ok then you're welcome to use it.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Did you sort a tent out? I still haven't been down to the garage yet but if you haven't managed to get one, I'll make sure I do it this weekend and if mine is ok then you're welcome to use it.


Blimey - I was just coming back here after remembering I didn't update - great minds etc. Decathlon was utterly devoid of bargain tents in St Quentin so I am a tent light at the moment - if that's ok with you it'd be ace, thanks.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Apr 2012)

If I was going all the way (Mrs) I would indeed, but I'm a single dayer. I mean, I could just turn round and head straight back on Saturday evening, but where's the fun in that?

Am planning on camping Saturday night having a couple of beers in the pub, then taking a flat blast over to Grantham to catch the train back the next morning, but will have to cart stuff back so a tent that's not in a big round bag is ideal. I really want to get myself a Vango banshee or similar but that can't happen until GLW goes back to work post maternity leave.


Other thing is......[whisper it] ..... I may need to put the rack on the kaffenback......

(it is a very nice rack)


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Apr 2012)

fimm said:


> (My apologies if it is somewhere in the previous pages and I've missed it)


You mean you didn't trawl through 57 pages of waffle? Severe lack of commitment, that shows........

IGMC


----------



## martint235 (19 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Blimey - I was just coming back here after remembering I didn't update - great minds etc. Decathlon was utterly devoid of bargain tents in St Quentin so I am a tent light at the moment - if that's ok with you it'd be ace, thanks.


Ok I'll dig it out on Sunday. I need to check it anyway just in case I get the ridiculous urge to use it again (ie for a second time!). I blame school myself


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2012)

Edinburgh being sorted.

Rode day 2 on Wednesday. It's efficient. It has it's nicer moments, and the traffic levels are, by southeast standards, low, but I'd have to work hard to turn it in to a sonnet. The roads, with the exception of a stretch through Bentley, are really smooth. But....the good news is that we have an elevenses stop in Edwinstowe, where Julie of the Ococo Food Emporium will open up speshull - she's really enthusiastic about the ride. And our lunch stop at Askern isn't smart but it's sweet (and by a lake). I got a mega plate of lamb stew with tea for £4.75. 

The first fifty miles are pretty flat by FNRttC standards as well - not as hilly as (say) Felpham. The last thirty miles are pan flat - the high points are bridges over railways and motorways. There are some major roads, but they're do-able, and I didn't suffer one close pass along the A614, although I could have done without it being flooded. All in all the two days were a success despite near continuous rain - the York to Hull route is just fine, with the Bay Horse and Cafe Pasaz on side.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2012)

srw said:


> Re nosh-ups - great idea.
> Which reminds me - the nice lady in the B&B outside Bingham where a number of us are staying (who was highly amused at the idea of a bunch of cyclists booking for June on the same day in January) suggested that she provided afternoon tea for everyone. Which sounded like a spiffing idea but one I never followed up. I _think_ she understood what "afternoon tea" ought to consist of after a long bike ride.


I was going to follow that up. I think the sensible thing would be a pasta meal followed by an early night. I've got to meet up with Ian in Bingham at the only cafe in town, but I'd rather eat at EBH. 

Did she give an idea of the price? I could sort that if you wanted me to.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2012)

...talking of which (excuse multiple posts) it looks to me as if we will all be within a few hundred yards of each other in York, which might allow a bit of light socialising.


----------



## srw (19 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I was going to follow that up. I think the sensible thing would be a pasta meal followed by an early night. I've got to meet up with Ian in Bingham at the only cafe in town, but I'd rather eat at EBH.
> 
> Did she give an idea of the price? I could sort that if you wanted me to.


No idea of price, I'm afraid - but I suspect the clientele at EBH are not the sort to be put off by a slightly over-priced meal after 122 miles of rolling hills. I'd be delighted if you could sort that out for us.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2012)

..and for those staying in town there's Yeung Sing and the Picture Cafe - the food at the latter is decent and you can watch Bingham's night life which involves cruising round the town square in tricked out cars.


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ...talking of which (excuse multiple posts) it looks to me as if we will all be within a few hundred yards of each other in York, which might allow a bit of light socialising.


Light socialising? Surely some mistake....


----------



## rb58 (20 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ...talking of which (excuse multiple posts) it looks to me as if we will all be within a few hundred yards of each other in York, *which might allow a bit of light socialising.*


You mean rehydration......


----------



## mcshroom (21 Apr 2012)

Where are people camping near Castleside btw? I'm looking at the Allensford C&C Park (not far from Derwent Manor) but the phone number doesn't seem to work (not recognised) so I'm going to have to post a letter to them.

Otherwise I'm pretty well booked now - just waiting for a call back from the camp site near Newtonmore


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Apr 2012)

at the risk of thousands of my internet stalkers turning up these are my plans for camping it up most nights and not on other nights.

ROYAL OAK CAR COLSTON	
YORK YHA	
HOWNSGILL BUNKHOUSE
CC SITE JEDBURGH	
GALLOWHILL CAMPING	
Strathspey Mountain Hostel, Newtonmore
dornoch bridge camping
Wick Caravan and Camping Site


----------



## Sketchley (22 Apr 2012)

Broken hand is much better. It's been out of the cast for 2 weeks and I've got full movement back, although the ring finger on right hand still freezes up overnight. Confident I could ride a bike, but doc says it's high risk activity so not allowed . Seeing specialist on 8th may hopefully I can get back in training then. I'm coming no matter what....


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Broken hand is much better. It's been out of the cast for 2 weeks and I've got full movement back, although the ring finger on right hand still freezes up overnight. Confident I could ride a bike, but doc says it's high risk activity so not allowed . Seeing specialist on 8th may hopefully I can get back in training then. I'm coming no matter what....


 
Hooray!


----------



## Sketchley (22 Apr 2012)

Turbo or gym on the to do list. Need to find the time though, working 10 hour days to get project deployed, plus 3 hours commuting each day on pt makes that difficult.... Ho hum....


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Apr 2012)

mcshroom said:


> *Where are people camping near Castleside* btw? I'm looking at the Allensford C&C Park (not far from Derwent Manor) but the phone number doesn't seem to work (not recognised) so I'm going to have to post a letter to them.
> 
> Otherwise I'm pretty well booked now - just waiting for a call back from the camp site near Newtonmore


go for the Bunkhouse - they still have space


----------



## mcshroom (23 Apr 2012)

Ok will do


----------



## iLB (30 Apr 2012)

So we have ~40% accommodation sorted out, this is going to be good.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

what's your schedule, Mr. ILB?


----------



## iLB (1 May 2012)

By the looks of it we will overhaul you on the 21st, staying in Aviemore to your Newtonmore?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

cool. If all goes well we'll be at Newtonmore about 5.30

we'll be having morning coffee in Aviemore - there's not a lot of places to stop between Aviemore and Tore

here's our day 6 cribsheet - mostly for the folks in the van


----------



## iLB (1 May 2012)

I will send you full details once everything is firmed up in the next few days hopefully.


----------



## iLB (1 May 2012)

Also what is the consensus re handing over card details over the phone for making deposits, it seems like the only way in some cases but I am still reluctant...


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

it's unusual. I'm pretty sure that I've not handed card details out at all, although I had to send a cash deposit to one place.

Are you booking direct or through a booking service?


----------



## iLB (1 May 2012)

I'm dealing directly with the owner, in the email she says she has a card machine but I can't see how that would help in the circumstances- and she won't take a cheque.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

iLB said:


> I'm dealing directly with the owner, in the email she says she has a card machine but I can't see how that would help in the circumstances- and she won't take a cheque.


hhhmmmmmmm................


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2012)

I often take payments from people over the 'phone, using any sort of card bar American Express. It is no problem, Andy - obviously the person needs to be trustworthy...but you'll be along to trash the place anyway, if she rips you off! You'll give the SCC number, the postcode to which the card is registered and the house number. The screen on her maching will ask if the cardholder is present, that's all. (Don't worry, it doesn't ask if you're a layabout student )


----------



## srw (1 May 2012)

I think I used a credit number to confirm almost all the places I booked over the phone. I'd view it as absolutely standard - and I'd be more worried about someone who didn't ask for one, on the grounds that you've then got no evidence of your booking when you show up in sweaty lycra.


----------



## iLB (1 May 2012)

Credit card is quite different to using a debit card though right, more secure? I guess as long as I don't give the 3 digit security code then it is useless online, the other place I have contacted doesn't seem to want a deposit, we shall see.


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2012)

Your debit card should be protected by Verisign etc and a registered (your?) address matching the delivery address etc. any variation and the site usually starts asking more sensitive questions as to the card's provenance. Who did you pinch the card from anyway, Andy - is it someone we know?


----------



## iLB (3 May 2012)

Deposit has been er deposited, fingers crossed my account will remain undrained. I even charmed her into giving us free breakfast in the morning


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2012)

Oh, the old 'three breakfast trick' - you've been conned.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2012)

ah1 I've been speaking to Gail and Norman up at D+E Coaches. I'd forgotten how speech changes once you get to Inverness. It bears no closer relationship to lowlands Scots speech than cockernee does to Brummie. 

The anticipation's growing.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2012)

chortle... I was booking Highland b&b's y'day for my own trip north later this month, and they got all hot and bothered when I said "don't you want a card number to secure the booking?" as it implied they were amateurs...


----------



## ianmac62 (11 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ah1 I've been speaking to Gail and Norman up at D+E Coaches. I'd forgotten how speech changes once you get to Inverness. It bears no closer relationship to lowlands Scots speech than cockernee does to Brummie.
> 
> The anticipation's growing.....


 
Ah yes, the finest English is spoken in Inverness (and Dublin) but the real connoisseur of Scots speech would choose Aberdeen since Aberdonian / Doric can be impossible for Lowland Scots to understand. Hence my home town is known to other Scots as Furry Boots City ... as the locals are likely to ask visitor whereabouts they're from. If an Aberdonian starts a conversation with "Fit like?", you should reply, "Nae bad an yersel?"


----------



## ianmac62 (15 May 2012)

If you haven't sorted out any travel south yet, and you're aged 55 or over, ScotRail have started their Club 55 promotion again - £19 (return) between any two stations. Wick (or any station south) to Carlisle/Berwick for £19 until the end of June.


----------



## Zee (18 May 2012)

Hey chaps, just saw this article: Samsung Hope Relay.

The gist of is that the folks at Samsung committing to donate £1* to a charity such as Kids Company and International Inspiration for each mile the users of their tracking app cycles for each day in the period of 16-24th June. Familiar dates to all of you I expect 

*The small print states users are limited to accumulating donations for a maximum mileage of 26miles per day and £667,000 in total for the whole programme.

That's less than half the expected daily mileage and if multiplied by say a couple of dozen keen cyclists armed with smartphones - LonJog could make a sizeable dent in Samsung's £667k. The dates seem too much of a coincidence not to take advantage of it, and we're on holiday after all. Those are my two cents  Look forward to riding with you all soon!


----------



## CharlieB (24 May 2012)

Just to bump this thread to the top again… …and to offload a confession from my soul.
We are now T-3 weeks away.
Now be honest, people - is anyone as bejasus scared of this venture as I am?


----------



## CharlieB (24 May 2012)

Zee said:


> Hey chaps, just saw this article: Samsung Hope Relay.
> 
> The gist of is that the folks at Samsung committing to donate £1* to a charity such as Kids Company and International Inspiration for each mile the users of their tracking app cycles for each day in the period of 16-24th June. Familiar dates to all of you I expect
> 
> ...


…and that's a good call…


----------



## srw (24 May 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Just to bump this thread to the top again… …and to offload a confession from my soul.
> We are now T-3 weeks away.
> Now be honest, people - is anyone as bejasus scared of this venture as I am?


Yes.

I had to plot London to Bingham the other day to covince myself that although it's a proper long way it's a reasonably flat proper long way. Mapmyride reckons two hills worth thename.

I am _seriously_ glad I've got the week off work beforehand to rest.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2012)

srw said:


> I am _seriously_ glad I've got the week off work beforehand to rest.


My Long Distance Walkers' Association 100 mile walk is two weeks before. Last year I finished 30 seconds inside the 48 hour time limit and collapsed at the finishing line. I was in bed for two days and it was a week before I could get my shoes on. So 80 miles a day for a week on this trip soon after all that looks like A Big Challenge 

I wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## StuAff (24 May 2012)

You'll all be fine, gents. 80 miles a day in fine company will not be overly taxing.


----------



## rb58 (25 May 2012)

srw said:


> Yes.
> 
> I had to plot London to Bingham the other day to covince myself that although it's a proper long way it's a reasonably flat proper long way. Mapmyride reckons two hills worth thename.
> 
> I am _seriously_ glad I've got the week off work beforehand to rest.



Well, if you've got the preceding week off work you could join me on the LE - LON prologue.... That way you'll be in find condition for the Main Event.


----------



## srw (25 May 2012)

rb58 said:


> Well, if you've got the preceding week off work you could join me on the LE - LON prologue.... That way you'll be in find condition for the Main Event.


We've abandoned our plans to do the same thing on the tandem as a risk too far. I don't think I'd be too popular if I said I'd be doing it with anyone else....

I've also turned down a work opportunity to go riding with Rebecca Romero at the Newport velodrome.

We'll be using Whitstable as a pre-tour shakedown, and then going into taper and carb-load mode.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

Coach all paid for. Mailing on Monday, with recce news Xi's sponsorship news and route sheets. We're having a (limited) Driver Crisis at the moment but I'm aiming to get that sorted tonight.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

srw said:


> Yes.
> 
> I had to plot London to Bingham the other day to covince myself that although it's a proper long way it's a reasonably flat proper long way. Mapmyride reckons two hills worth thename.
> 
> I am _seriously_ glad I've got the week off work beforehand to rest.


It's more the accumulation of ups and downs between Kettering and Oakham. It's going to take a lot of patience and maybe a bit of walking.


----------



## srw (25 May 2012)

Practising on the same roads? That's just not cricket.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2012)

srw said:


> Practising on the same roads? That's just not cricket.


just spent a long weekend practising on some of the same roads in Scottishland. I admit it, I'm a cheat. In my defence this trip, LonJOG, was planned after the one I've just done.

The upshot? The Highlands south of Inverness need hold no fear.for ANY of us.Though 40 bikes on the single file bits up Drumochter may require patience, especially on all the little bridges over the burns and braes. But you could do it on a shopping bike.

On the night we stop in Newtonmore, if folk want a gourmet style meal may I recommend The Silverfjord in Kingussie just up the road. Booking is advised.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The upshot? The Highlands south of Inverness need hold no fear.for ANY of us.Though 40 bikes on the single file bits up Drumochter may require patience, especially on all the little bridges over the burns and braes. But you could do it on a shopping bike.
> .


ooch! Hostage to fortune, Greg. It depends on the wind. I've gone down to Newtonmore at a steady 35mph, but, if the wind is from the west the ride up from Calvine could be tough.

I confess that Susie and I are riding to Bingham tonight for a bit of a real-time recce, and on to York on Sunday. It may not be cricket, but it will be valuable research

Those of you who have picked up on our driving crisis can rest assured. Andrew Br is taking the stretch up to Wellingborough with Diana. Excellent doesn't do him justice!


----------



## clarion (25 May 2012)

Where is the breakfast stop after the first night? Butterfly may need to peel off there rather than come as far as Bingham.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

Wellingborough Tescos - they're opening early for us speshul!


----------



## rb58 (25 May 2012)

Did anything happen on the LonJog shirt front? I'm kit shopping this weekend and will order one fewer shirt if a LonJog one is still on the cards.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ooch! Hostage to fortune, Greg. It depends on the wind. I've gone down to Newtonmore at a steady 35mph, but, if the wind is from the west the ride up from Calvine could be tough.
> 
> I confess that Susie and I are riding to Bingham tonight for a bit of a real-time recce, and on to York on Sunday. It may not be cricket, but it will be valuable research
> 
> Those of you who have picked up on our driving crisis can rest assured. Andrew Br is taking the stretch up to Wellingborough with Diana. Excellent doesn't do him justice!


Trust me Simon, we had the wind in abundance!


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2012)

if any first-leggers still haven't organised return travel, I just got a first class seat out of Grantham (to KingsX in just an hour and a half) with bike space for just 22 quid, which seems like a decent deal.


----------



## rvw (25 May 2012)

Zee said:


> Hey chaps, just saw this article: Samsung Hope Relay.
> 
> The gist of is that the folks at Samsung committing to donate £1* to a charity such as Kids Company and International Inspiration for each mile the users of their tracking app cycles for each day in the period of 16-24th June. Familiar dates to all of you I expect
> 
> ...


 
Without a smartphone, I can't help out with this - but I'm trying to get sponsorship for replacement equipment for University College London Hospital's radio studio - the current stuff is 19 years old, which is just a tad out of date... so I have a donation page set up at www.justgiving.com/LonJogforCitybeat, if anyone feels generous!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

rb58 said:


> Did anything happen on the LonJog shirt front? I'm kit shopping this weekend and will order one fewer shirt if a LonJog one is still on the cards.


no go, I'm afraid. Not a lot of interest.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> If that's not a training tip, Greg, it's too much information


We were told at least twice by Scots B&B Landladies that "och no, no beans with a full Scottish, beans are English!"


----------



## StuartG (25 May 2012)

The real crisis is my reliance on Mars Bars to get me through the night. But when it comes to the afternoon after and I'm still short of Bingham, depleted and with weather like this - they will be puddles. Unless someone is coming armed with one of those didi-dynamo-powered-fridges on their racks backs ...

I'm moving into terrified territory. Yep I can do 75 miles. But doing it day after my first 120? And then another 75 the day after and on to eternity/JoG?

I'm putting out a contract on Louise for conning me into this malarkey. Trying to keep up with someone who does hills without a chain and still comes in early ... clearly not of this planet!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2012)

For me the key will be endlessly repeating the mantra "No. Ride at your own pace you slow fat ugly b@str@rd" and not giving into the temptation to stick on a stronger rider's wheel, or mash the big ring in some ultimately futile gesture of misplaced uphill machismo. (Though it was rather good fun being the strongest rider, for once, on my mini-tour.)

20kph moving avg, or thereabouts, is my goal, and lots of breaks on the longer/tougher days.


----------



## srw (25 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> 20kph moving avg, or thereabouts, is my goal, and lots of breaks on the longer/tougher days.


 Sounds good to me, and if I've read Simon right, that's his style. Like StuartG, 120 miles is on the other side of a psychological barrier. I'm quite used to doing 100km and then some, but my (our) longest ride to date has been 87 miles. That third (first) digit is a tough nut to crack mentally.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2012)

srw said:


> Sounds good to me, and if I've read Simon right, that's his style. Like StuartG, 120 miles is on the other side of a psychological barrier. I'm quite used to doing 100km and then some, but my (our) longest ride to date has been 87 miles. That third (first) digit is a tough nut to crack mentally.


same here - I'm going to come v v close next weekend what with home - hpc - whitstable - canterbury - home.

But it looks like we'll hit the ton (not counting getting to hpc) somewhere around Rutland water.


----------



## srw (25 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> But it looks like we'll hit the ton (not counting getting to hpc) somewhere around Rutland water.


 So who's going to be doing the official count? And what's the ritual going to be?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2012)

srw said:


> Sounds good to me, and if I've read Simon right, that's his style. Like StuartG, 120 miles is on the other side of a *psychological barrier*. I'm quite used to doing 100km and then some, but my (our) longest ride to date has been 87 miles. That third (first) digit is a *tough nut to crack mentally*.


It's _all_ in the mind if you're a regular cyclist, I feel. 100 is, after all, just another number with no intrinsic significance. Feels much like 90 feels a lot like 117. For me my mental cheats are:-

Do it all in kilometres.
Break each day down into 20km segments on hard days, two hour segments on easy days.
Focus only on the challenges/joys of the current segment
Rely on the fact that one can always ride another 20km, after a break, at the end of a day's ride, lack of sleep apart, provided one can regulate and determine one's own pace on the road, and one can string a number of these 20km break-ride segments together to grind out the last part a long day.
Ride with others with the same game plan/like minds, especially during the second half of the day.
Avoid faster folk and fascists at all times. They destroy one's inner calm.

I think.


----------



## rb58 (25 May 2012)

Of course the upcoming Whitstable Edition offers a perfect SMRbtL training opportunity nicely simulating LonJOG leg one. Sufficiently rehydrated and lubricated before leaving Whitstable of course.

I'm treating the whole thing as a holiday, not a mission. 'Relax' is the mantra. I'm slightly more concerned about the effect of being sat on a saddle for all that time, than the number of miles. Conversation in good company will I'm sure cause the miles to slip by unnoticed.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> same here - I'm going to come v v close next weekend what with home - hpc - whitstable - canterbury - home.
> 
> But it looks like we'll hit the ton (not counting getting to hpc) somewhere around Rutland water.


the ton is up at a place called Wymondham. 

The good news is this. Wellingborough (65) to Kettering (73) is not going to be dull and Kettering to Oakham (93miles) is going to be tough - but, from Oakham on we will be on the kind of roads that just invite a slow pace. There are no nasty hills, just gentle rises. And then....about eight miles from the end you get a view of what the next 160 miles is going to be like. So, all the while that you're swearing at the terrain around Uppingham you'll know that the next day, Sunday, is a much easier proposition.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> if any first-leggers still haven't organised return travel, I just got a first class seat out of Grantham (to KingsX in just an hour and a half) with bike space for just 22 quid, which seems like a decent deal.


Is that an Advanced ticket? Tied to a particular train? Nottingham to St Pancras looks like twelve quid in steerage on the East Midlands website.

What time are we expected to get to Bingham?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

Bingham at about two (but I will have a better idea in a couple of days)

I would book for a four o'clock train to be on the safe side - but why not wait until I report back?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

rb58 said:


> *I'm treating the whole thing as a holiday, not a mission.* .


thankyou. The more times that is said the happier I'll be. Some people will find it tough, but if the rest of us relax a bit we can help them out.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Is that an Advanced ticket? Tied to a particular train? Nottingham to St Pancras looks like twelve quid in steerage on the East Midlands website.
> 
> What time are we expected to get to Bingham?


That's for the next day at 11.19 am - in the spirit of the whole holiday aspect, I decided to have an evening crashed out after a couple of pints and also wake up next morning without being jumped on by a 1 year old (for Molly will be one on that Thursday) and a 4.8 year old.

the whole first ton thing is a complete mental barrier though, yes. Especially if you'd asked me whether I would even contemplate doing such a trip a couple of years ago I'd have wet myself laughing at the very notion.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

Bingham to London on the four o'clock train is £34 for two. It's marginally cheaper if you break your journey at Grantham - why I've no idea!


----------



## rvw (25 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Bingham to London on the four o'clock train is £34 for two. It's marginally cheaper if you break your journey at Grantham - why I've no idea!


Clearly they have to bribe people to go to Grantham.


----------



## clarion (25 May 2012)

Be warned about local trains to Grantham. We got stuck there once, unable to get on the trains with our bikes, and had to make a late and weary ride to Nottingham. OK, so we had a tandem, but I don't think we'd have got the solo on, as there were so many people and there isn't a bike space. The end lobbies in the carriages are tiny.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2012)

they are small, but, equally, every time I've travelled this line there's been easily enough room - and that includes the morning rush hour. If I remember I'll scope out the train tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2012)

clarion said:


> Be warned about local trains to Grantham. We got stuck there once, unable to get on the trains with our bikes, and had to make a late and weary ride to Nottingham. OK, so we had a tandem, but I don't think we'd have got the solo on, as there were so many people and there isn't a bike space. The end lobbies in the carriages are tiny.


it'll be one of those 2 carriage sprinters? stupid little things they are - really badly designed all round. The ones you see in S Yorks that are nowt more than bus bodies on train chassis' are better.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2012)

arf, my mileage varies somewhat to Dell's I just remember trying to get 2 buggies (the silly, big 3 wheelers - this was before we went baby-wearing only) on one and failing dismally.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2012)

I'm not treating it as a holiday.

*It is a holiday! *


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I'm not treating it as a holiday.
> 
> *It is a holiday! *


 


rb58 said:


> I'm treating the whole thing as a holiday, not a mission.


 
I agree fully with the first point, and disagree, just a little, with the second.
It is most emphatically a holiday, but for personal reasons entirely connected with events of last year, I am most definitely riding every single mile, health and other unforseen circumstances permitting. I just don't want to do that, I need to do that. This time will not be like that one. But that's just me...

And there are one or two other key mission objectives, for everyone.
1. Enjoy yourself as much as possible, as often as possible.
2. If anyone else has a frown, try and turn it upside down ASAP.
3. Eat, drink, and be merry. Whether it's isotonic or not....

And on behalf of those considered 'stronger' riders, we're stronger because of riding with lovely people like you. Never a burden, always a pleasure.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2012)

You're on a Missoni, Stu?
You'll be wearing one of these then


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> You're on a Missoni, Stu?
> You'll be wearing one of these then


----------



## dellzeqq (28 May 2012)

recce ride report here...

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/page-341


----------



## StuAff (28 May 2012)

Hell of a day! Looking forward to part two.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 May 2012)

it's up there now


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2012)

Cycling in Beds is the stuff of dreams.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Cycling in Beds is the stuff of dreams.


 
You must have some weird dreams!


----------



## wanda2010 (28 May 2012)

@ Simon, having read the reports, I'm wondering if 4 tubes will be enough for the trip!

Susie, I'm very impressed.......... and encouraged


----------



## mmmmartin (29 May 2012)

Just had v exciting email from Dell. Am as excited as an excited thing that has a particularly exciting reason to be excited.


----------



## clarion (29 May 2012)

I'm sensing a faint undertone of excitement in the last post.


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2012)

2012 may be the first FNRttC tour but its also the 100th anniversary of Kathleen Ferrier's birth. After Dell & Susie's windy weekend experience they might appreciate this as the LonJoG theme:



Stairway to Heaven for the Jedburgh climb?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2012)

I can't decide which bike to take...

the black 'un is alloy with carbon fork, quicker but more nervous, has toe overlap, has cross top levers, has 'racing' triple, 700c x 28's, hasn't been ridden for a few weeks, and is Campag Veloce.
the green 'un is alloy with steel fork, more forgiving when riding tired, has better more consistent (disc) brakes, has lower gearing via a trekking triple and wider spread cassette, 700c x 37's, has just been on a four day mini-tour in Scottishland and is what I'm commuting on this week, and is Shimano Sora/Deore.
the fixed is steel with a steel fork (only joking folks)

they both fit perfectly are both be brooks'ed for and aft.

Thoughts folks?


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2012)

One that you'll not fall off of?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> One that you'll not fall off of?


I don't own one of those.


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I don't own one of those.


"Flamin' Nor I" Just pack a kilt, Greg - you'll be ok on either bicycle. Is the green one the lovely EBC one? Go for that!


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> 2012 may be the first FNRttC tour but its also the 100th anniversary of Kathleen Ferrier's birth. After Dell & Susie's windy weekend experience they might appreciate this as the LonJoG theme:
> 
> 
> 
> Stairway to Heaven for the Jedburgh climb?



we are going past the hall in which the young Kathleen first thrilled audiences on our way to Morecambe. But, yes, you're right. Blow The Wind Southerly has got to be our song.


----------



## rb58 (29 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I can't decide which bike to take...
> 
> the black 'un is alloy with carbon fork, quicker but more nervous, has toe overlap, has cross top levers, has 'racing' triple, 700c x 28's, hasn't been ridden for a few weeks, and is Campag Veloce.
> the green 'un is alloy with steel fork, more forgiving when riding tired, has better more consistent (disc) brakes, has lower gearing via a trekking triple and wider spread cassette, 700c x 37's, has just been on a four day mini-tour in Scottishland and is what I'm commuting on this week, and is Shimano Sora/Deore.
> ...


 
Comfort above everything else on this occasion I'd say. That's my thinking anyway, which is why I'm 80% decided it's The Blue bike for me. So for you, sounds like the green one.....


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I can't decide which bike to take...
> 
> the black 'un is alloy with carbon fork, quicker but more nervous, has toe overlap, has cross top levers, has 'racing' triple, 700c x 28's, hasn't been ridden for a few weeks, and is Campag Veloce.
> the green 'un is alloy with steel fork, more forgiving when riding tired, has better more consistent (disc) brakes, has lower gearing via a trekking triple and wider spread cassette, 700c x 37's, has just been on a four day mini-tour in Scottishland and is what I'm commuting on this week, and is Shimano Sora/Deore.
> ...


light and lissome is best, like your good self, Gregster!


----------



## srw (29 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> 2012 may be the first FNRttC tour but its also the 100th anniversary of Kathleen Ferrier's birth. After Dell & Susie's windy weekend experience they might appreciate this as the LonJoG theme:


Ply her with enough cider and our very own contralto may be willing to serenade us atop a Northumbrian hill.

(And would it be excessively pedantic to point out that a wind that blows southerly may actually be a wind from the north?)


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2012)

srw said:


> And would it be excessively pedantic to point out that a wind that blows southerly may actually be a wind from the north?


Yes


----------



## clarion (29 May 2012)

It might be pedantic, but it is surely wrong.


----------



## srw (29 May 2012)

> Blow the wind southerly, southerly, southerly,
> Blow the wind south o'er the bonny blue sea;
> Blow the wind southerly, southerly, southerly,
> Blow bonnie breeze, my lover to me.


I offer line two in evidence. On the other hand a ship sailing into Newcastle is likely to have been fishing somewhere further south.

I don't remember the North Sea off Northumberland being particularly bonny or blue...

(Am I guilty of taking things too literally?)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2012)

srw said:


> I offer line two in evidence. On the other hand a ship sailing into Newcastle is likely to have been fishing somewhere further south.
> 
> I don't remember the North Sea off Northumberland being particularly bonny or blue...
> 
> (Am I guilty of taking things too literally?)


Fishing? From Newcastle? Why no, bonny lad.

More likely she's warbling on about a collier taking sea coals to London and comin' hyem.


----------



## srw (29 May 2012)

"Ye shall have a little fishy, on a little dishy, whan the boot comes hoom."

Apologies for the accent - after 38 years down south it's a bit rusty.


----------



## clarion (29 May 2012)

Well, it ain't fishing, cause the lyrics also mention a barque.


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> light and lissome is best, like your good self, Gregster!


I did think about taking the Trek for this, could have gone for rack & panniers then, and it's got mudguards too, but it's going to be the Viner and really big but lightly packed rucksack..


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2012)

StuAff said:


> I did think about taking the Trek for this, could have gone for rack & panniers then, and it's got mudguards too, but it's going to be the Viner and *really big but lightly packed rucksack.*.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2012)

Stu

concentrate


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2012)

Sorry, that won't fit.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2012)

srw said:


> "Ye shall have a little fishy, on a little dishy, whan the boot comes hoom."
> 
> Apologies for the accent - after 38 years down south it's a bit rusty.


Northumberland isn't Newcastle!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> light and lissome is best, like your good self, Gregster!


weight wise there is naff all to choose between the two...


----------



## mmmmartin (29 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> hyem.


remind me to witter on at great length when pissed about what a lovely language Norwegian is, and how it almost identical to English, with just a different accent, and how many of the words are the same.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> remind me to witter on at great length when pissed about what a lovely language Norwegian is, and how it almost identical to English, with just a different accent, and how many of the words are the same.


I'm told the resemblance between Norwegian and pitmatic is even more marked.


----------



## rvw (29 May 2012)

srw said:


> Ply her with enough cider and our very own contralto may be willing to serenade us atop a Northumbrian hill.
> 
> (And would it be excessively pedantic to point out that a wind that blows southerly may actually be a wind from the north?)


*southerly - definition of southerly by the Free Online Dictionary ...*

www.thefreedictionary.com/*southerly*
south·er·ly (s r-l ). adj. 1. Situated toward the south. 2. Coming or being from the south: _southerly winds_. n. pl. south·er·lies. A storm or wind coming from the south.

I should probably request the cider after the serenade rather than before - buy me enough and I won't sing it again...


----------



## srw (29 May 2012)

clarion said:


> Well, it ain't fishing, cause the lyrics also mention a barque.





> William Falconer's _Dictionary of the Marine_ defined "bark", as "a general name given to small ships: it is however peculiarly appropriated by seamen to those which carry three masts without a mizen top-sail. *Our northern mariners, who are trained in the coal-trade,* apply this distinction to a broad-sterned ship, which carries no ornamental figure on the stem or prow."[2]


....says wikipedia. Yes - stand down one and all - Kathleen can hymn us.


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2012)

And here's the same anthem after two scoopfuls of sugar and a jerrycan of syrup ... Yuk!


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2012)

StuAff said:


> Sorry, that won't fit.....


It's only a picture to show you where you can sit, Stu...


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Scuse me mister, your superfluous preposition is dangling (they often do that when kilts are worn, so I've heard ).


Quite.
Best left dangling on porpoise. 'falloffof' was just too good an opportunity...Now I feel awful, so I'll eat a falafel and maybe feel all full.


----------



## rvw (29 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> 2012 may be the first FNRttC tour but its also the 100th anniversary of Kathleen Ferrier's birth.


She can also give us all a run for our money in terms of going through the pain barrier - in her last public performance, in February 1953, she broke her femur on stage. And still managed to take several curtain calls. Surely that's the spirit* to get us through the "hell of the north"!

*apart from the whisky, of course.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2012)

I wouldn't like to Ferrier from London to John O' Groats. Just because she took the stage after someone had said "break a leg" is her fault entirely. The hell of the North is a cakewalk compared to the 'shoot-a-nobber'* adventure weekend that Noodley is selling tickets for.(here we go again)

* Noodley - desist.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2012)

Personally I cannot abide it when some pseudo-posh over trained opera singer with an English diction bypass starts murdering folk songs. Especially when the song is in a dialect and ends up getting sung RP-stylee.

Yes, I mean you, Lesley Garrett, amongst others.

Pseudo-posh over trained opera singer singing opera, on the other hand, is balm to the soul. Well, if it is the right opera, anyway.


----------



## srw (30 May 2012)

But a Lancashire lass who only ever took two stage roles and specialised in song and oratorio - at a time when folk song was a core part of the song repertoire and was the main reason it became known?

The fashion in the 40s and 50s was to sing English as if it had Italian vowels - so Ferrier was out of step.

[edit]
You're right about Garrett, though - Lancashire lass or no - mainly because she's under-talented and over-exposed.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2012)

I used to regularly perform opera in bath, but it just wouldn't wash with the audience. I used to give them any old flannel - the ungrateful suds.
Leave Lesley Garrett alone, Ref - she ain't dun nuffin'


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2012)

''pseudo' posh. Surely not! As for over-exposed.....


----------



## mcshroom (30 May 2012)

Oh and isn't she from near Doncaster, (on the right side of the Pennines) rather than Lancashire?


----------



## clarion (30 May 2012)

Thorne, in fact. But Clarkson also comes from Donny, so I'm a bit wary of folk from thereabouts.


----------



## Sketchley (30 May 2012)

Recovery from broken hand is going well, but I've still not been back on the bike, but have been going to the gym. Doctors orders are to be very careful if I do ride for at least another 2 weeks as one fall could result in serious break and surgery, so commuting hasn't been an option. Also the initial night ride is out for me and I'll be join you at Wellingborough for Breakfast.

Hoping to get out on the bike sometime on Monday or Tuesday and put in a few miles. If anyone has anything planned or fancies a ride that's fairly flat and risk free ride of about 30 to 50 miles on Monday or Tuesday then please let me know. No idea how quick or slow I'll be having been off the bike since March 26th.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ''pseudo' posh. Surely not! As for over-exposed.....


There are two very good reasons why I used to like Lesley Garrett. But her accent has got posher and posher since I first saw her at the Colosseum


----------



## srw (30 May 2012)

You've reminded me that Abraham and Isaac (Canticle 2) was written for Ferrier, Pears and Britten to perform together. One of my favourite bits of music - and music that was recycled into the War Requiem.

If I were at home I'd you-tube it.


----------



## rvw (30 May 2012)

There's a quote from the famous conductor Bruno Walter that the two greatest musical experiences in his life had been knowing Ferrier and Mahler - "in that order".

YouTube doesn't give us that version of Abraham and Isaac, sadly.


----------



## srw (30 May 2012)

Greg has got a point about over-composed versions of folksongs...


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2012)

Holy Moly!

Is it too late for me to make my excuses for the first stage?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/may/31/radio-4-ulysses


----------



## srw (31 May 2012)

Time it right and you could listen to an episode at elevenses, another at lunch and the rest when you get to Bingham. It's not as if you're going to want to fall asleep...

(An in a surreal twist on the direction of this thread, Radio 3 is currently broadcasting Bing Crosby singing _White Christmas_.)


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Holy Moly!
> 
> Is it too late for me to make my excuses for the first stage?
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/may/31/radio-4-ulysses


 
I've always thought having a sound system blaring out "Ride of the Valkyries" would be more appropriate.


----------



## StuAff (31 May 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've always thought having a sound system blaring out "Ride of the Valkyries" would be more appropriate.


+1. Something loud and Teutonic to keep everyone awake 

You could just record all the Radio 4 stuff (or get someone to download it for you in the week it'll be on iPlayer).


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2012)

perhaps we could have readings of Joyce in the evenings. Or should it be Sir Walter Scott?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> perhaps we could have readings of Joyce in the evenings. Or should it be Sir Walter Scott?


Waverley


----------



## StuartG (1 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> perhaps we could have readings of Joyce in the evenings. Or should it be Sir Walter Scott?


Don't think I'll need any help getting to sleep ...


----------



## StuartG (2 Jun 2012)

*UK Outlook for Sunday 17 Jun 2012 to Sunday 1 Jul 2012:*

It looks likely that many areas will continue rather unsettled at first with showers or longer periods of rain, interspersed with drier and brighter interludes. Towards the end of the month, indications are that these drier and brighter periods may become more prolonged, with rainfall amounts falling closer to the seasonal average. After a rather cool start with temperatures generally slightly below average, it should gradually become a little warmer and sunnier in places.
Updated: 1259 on Sat 2 Jun 2012


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jun 2012)

Sounds reasonable


----------



## redfalo (2 Jun 2012)

Who managed to recklessly schedule the Fridays Tour in the decisive part of the group phase of the EURO 2012, by the way?

We really have to make sure that we'll be able to watch all the three England games of the tournament.

And the really important fixtures, of course. :-)


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jun 2012)

England's last group game is on Tuesday, we'll be in Jedburgh so still the right side of the border to get coverage. After that they wouldn't play again until Saturday or Sunday if they got through the groups. Just hope they win the group and everyone will be home before the QF match (except me, I'll be in Thurso)


----------



## Sketchley (3 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> Who managed to recklessly schedule the Fridays Tour in the decisive part of the group phase of the EURO 2012, by the way?
> 
> We really have to make sure that we'll be able to watch all the three England games of the tournament.
> 
> And the really important fixtures, of course. :-)




Never mind the football, what about the rugby? England are playing SA on both Saturdays, need to find a pub with Sky Sports....


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> Who managed to recklessly schedule the Fridays Tour in the decisive part of the group phase of the EURO 2012, by the way?


me. And try, please, to get hold of this idea. For those of you supporting teams that play like teams, passing the ball from one to another in inventive and attractive ways, the Euros might be uplifting,,.... but for those of us looking forward only to our biennial humiliation at the hands of Portugal/Sweden/Andorra they're a bit of a trial.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Never mind the football, what about the rugby? *England are playing SA* on both Saturdays, need to find a pub with Sky Sports....


see above


----------



## rb58 (3 Jun 2012)

This will be my first trip staying in B&Bs with a bike and one thing that is on my mind is bike security overnight. I have a flimsy and small cafe lock, and a much more substantial (aka heavy) proper lock. For LON-JOG I shall be taking the 'proper' lock as that can go in the luggage, but for LE-LON I shall be carrying everything on the bike so am less inclined to take it. But that will all depend on the overnight security. The places I'm staying at have all told me it'll be fine, but there are degrees of 'fine'. I know several of you have done this sort of thing before, so what's your experience?

Cheers
Ross


----------



## iLB (3 Jun 2012)

what day are you leaving LE ?


----------



## rb58 (3 Jun 2012)

Monday 11th. Mid morning I expect.


----------



## User10571 (3 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> This will be my first trip staying in B&Bs with a bike and one thing that is on my mind is bike security overnight. I have a flimsy and small cafe lock, and a much more substantial (aka heavy) proper lock. For LON-JOG I shall be taking the 'proper' lock as that can go in the luggage, but for LE-LON I shall be carrying everything on the bike so am less inclined to take it. But that will all depend on the overnight security. The places I'm staying at have all told me it'll be fine, but there are degrees of 'fine'. I know several of you have done this sort of thing before, so what's your experience?
> 
> Cheers
> Ross


 
My experience? None.
But when Pippa did her (mostly) solo LEJoG 2 years ago I lent her my one of these:
http://www.parker-international.co.uk/20109/Kryptonite-Evolution-Mini-5-with-FlexFrame-Bracket.html
It is beefy enough to deter all except those 'going equipped' ( and frankly, no lock is going to deter them) - and I'm of the view you'll find few of them anywhere other than Hoxton, Clerkenwell and round the Elephant & Castle - and maybe Liverpool.

It's a tough little lock, especially when using Sheldon's locking method, yet small/light enough to be split into it's component parts and distributed between jersey pockets, without permanently distorting their shape.
It is my lock of choice when I'm on the move, and parking up for brief periods only around _Londres._
G'luck with the ride BTW.

J


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2012)

Not wanting to hijack this thread, I've created a new one for those only completing day 1 of LonJOG and would like to discuss getting back.


----------



## iLB (4 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> Monday 11th. Mid morning I expect.


 
Nice, could you take the sun with you and leave it down there for when we start on the 14th?


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Holy Moly!
> 
> Is it too late for me to make my excuses for the first stage?
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/may/31/radio-4-ulysses


 
DZ, I have the unabridged audiobook of Ulysses (read by Jim Norton) on my iPod. I'm bringing it with me anyway.

Had you stuck to the route through Northampton, on the morning of Bloomsday we would have cycled past Lucia Joyce's grave (James's daughter) which is in the cemetery at the bottom of my street. Each year there's a celebration at the graveside there with readings, drama and song. Here's Peter Mulligan of the Northampton Connolly Association at last year's Bloomsday:


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> England's last group game is on Tuesday, we'll be in Jedburgh so still the right side of the border to get coverage. After that they wouldn't play again until Saturday or Sunday if they got through the groups. Just hope they win the group and everyone will be home before the QF match (except me, I'll be in Thurso)


 
Jedburgh is quite a tourist town and welcoming of English visitors. That evening, however, the locals will be supporting plucky little Ukraine.


----------



## rb58 (5 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> G'luck with the ride BTW.
> J


Cheers User10571. Starting to look forward to it now, and checking the weather forecasts regularly!


----------



## rb58 (5 Jun 2012)

iLB said:


> Nice, could you take the sun with you and leave it down there for when we start on the 14th?


Will try. Sunshine and showers next week on the long range sites, a fraction warmer, but with a following wind. Afte this weekend's weather, I'll take that.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Jedburgh is quite a tourist town and welcoming of English visitors. That evening, however, the locals will be supporting plucky little Ukraine.


The Scotch are probably reading it as 'Ukrankie' ...may the best team win, for I care not. You superFridays will all be a-bed anyhow!


----------



## mcshroom (5 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Jedburgh is quite a tourist town and welcoming of English visitors. That evening, however, the locals will be supporting plucky little Ukraine.



I thought it was just on the English side of the border, looks like I'm wrong.


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> the locals will be supporting plucky little Ukraine.[/quote.


 

So will i. i picked them in the works sweepstake


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Jun 2012)

I know this is a little bit off topic. (Because any videos I do on LonJoG will be taken while I'm standing still.)
I've tried a low budget alternative to a helmet cam - a simple clamp with a screw to mount a small light camera. The clamp fits nicely onto a wide diameter tube and so I tried it on my Brompton.
So the other day I set off to shops and recorded the ride. It's here: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puKEFYChgnI

As you'll see, the little video is quite jumpy. (I've used YouTube's automated tool to reduce some of this.) So, I'd like some advice.
I've seen some videos on YouTube (of bike rides such as FNRttC rides) where the video is clearly on a sort of fast forward - a fifty mile ride in ten minutes, for example. (I think this would solve the jumpiness too.) Does anyone know how this is done?
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## mcshroom (5 Jun 2012)

I'd PM arallsopp and ask him. I think he does them by processing all the images and taking one every few seconds or something.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'd PM arallsopp and ask him. I think he does them by processing all the images and taking one every few seconds or something.


 

He does, it's not a film rather then time lapse photography.


----------



## musa (5 Jun 2012)

Don't use youtubes auto mated editor neither. Use a good software. Your man to ask is gaz


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jun 2012)

Ian - there's so much potential for still photographs on this ride. If pressed I could come up with twenty or so spots that have both parking for the van and a splendid backdrop - but I can only imagine that, as you tootle along ahead of us, you'll be struck by opportunity after opportunity.

I do really want to have a group photo taken at Carter Bar with you in it, so we'll have to impress some passing tourist to click the shutter.


----------



## AKA Bob (6 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> My experience? None.
> But when Pippa did her (mostly) solo LEJoG 2 years ago I lent her my one of these:
> http://www.parker-international.co.uk/20109/Kryptonite-Evolution-Mini-5-with-FlexFrame-Bracket.html
> It is beefy enough to deter all except those 'going equipped' ( and frankly, no lock is going to deter them) - and I'm of the view you'll find few of them anywhere other than Hoxton, Clerkenwell and round the Elephant & Castle - and maybe Liverpool.
> ...


 
I agree with User10571 that this a sensible all round lock and one which will deter most bike theives, though a still a liitle heavy! I am thinking about just taking my padlock and cable on the LonJoG as during the day we will be never far away and our overnight stops should be reasonable secure.


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Ian - there's so much potential for still photographs on this ride.


 
Yes!! It's still photographs that I'm really looking forward to taking. I've just bought quite a good DSLR, with the excuse that it's my daughter's wedding fairly soon. The SD card I've fitted into it has a capacity, at the top jpeg resolution, for over 4,000 photos. So, clearly, I'll take a spare card as well ! 

I'm planning to take a laptop, too. I'm thinking - if I get the time (!) - of uploading photos daily (well, from Day 2 onwards). Do people have a preferred site for this sort of thing - Flickr? - from which they can retrieve photos afterwards?

One or two on Facebook as well each day for our nearest and dearest.

I'm also thinking of keeping a blog, perhaps with the title "Uphill And Into The Wind" 

And Carter Bar it is - I'll get the Brompton out of the van and wear a King Of The Mountains jersey!

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## mcshroom (6 Jun 2012)

I'm taking a cable lock only. Outside of the big cities I've never had to worry too much about the bike being stolen. Indeed in many places round here you get funny looks off of people when you do lock your bike.


----------



## rb58 (6 Jun 2012)

I'm more worried by security at the overnight stops. Several bikes at each establishment might challenge their usual arrangements. Although I'm taking my bike bag in my luggage, so if it comes to it, I'll take the wheels off and take it to my room as luggage.


----------



## StuartG (6 Jun 2012)

Intertwining several locks across several bikes ups the anti.


----------



## srw (6 Jun 2012)

The only place I'm mildly concerned about is York. I'm reckoning that a tandem locked to several solos in a discreet place will be reasonably secure - and if not, the van will be only a few minutes away. 

That said, we'll have a D-lock plus cable in our overnight bag (definitely not designed to go on a bike - I'm relying on the goodwill of the van crew to pick up luggage, I'm afraid). And an incredibly high security (for the benefit of casing bike thieves) cable lock with us during the day.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> I'm more worried by security at the overnight stops. Several bikes at each establishment might challenge their usual arrangements. Although I'm taking my bike bag in my luggage, so if it comes to it, I'll take the wheels off and take it to my room as luggage.


I think that's a good move


----------



## CharlieB (7 Jun 2012)

Anyone know where I can find a better crystal ball?
Trying to get those huge miles in this week, full of good intention I meant to do a full end to end commute today (32+32M), but when I ventured out of the door at 5:30 this morning it was p1551ng down. The long country road I use for the first 10m would not have been conducive for arriving at work in a remotely human state, so I wussed out and did the usual Brompton commute. Now it's bleedin' dry (and not too unpleasant) here in Regent's Park, and I'm now feeling guilty and .


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Anyone know where I can find a better crystal ball?
> Trying to get those huge miles in this week, full of good intention I meant to do a full end to end commute today (32+32M), but when I ventured out of the door at 5:30 this morning it was p1551ng down. The long country road I use for the first 10m would not have been conducive for arriving at work in a remotely human state, so I wussed out and did the usual Brompton commute. Now it's bleedin' dry (and not too unpleasant) here in Regent's Park, and I'm now feeling guilty and .


I wouldn't worry about getting huge miles in. 
1. You're not going to have a problem
2. It's not going to add greatly to your fitness
3. the weather is pants

I'd settle for a really thorough check of the bike and of your clothing


----------



## CharlieB (7 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> _*3. the weather is pants*_


…but the penguins are enjoying it…


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Jun 2012)

Which day are you coming through Rutland? Can you post the route from Kettering onwards?? Had a bit of a trawl through this thread as suggested by TMN on the Rutland ride a few days ago but it's too big! If I am around I/we will say hello. I'm off to Wymondham shortly, it's less than 7 moles from home and the owners of the bike shop are friends of ours so I guess they might remember which day you are arriving. If I do make it at least I can get some pictures for you with no one out of the frame.


----------



## fimm (7 Jun 2012)

Carter Bar is _the_ best place to cross the border. I'd come on this trip just to ride that, if I could!


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> …but the penguins are enjoying it…


...if not the architecture


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> The only place I'm mildly concerned about is York. I'm reckoning that a tandem locked to several solos in a discreet place will be reasonably secure - and if not, the van will be only a few minutes away.
> 
> That said, we'll have a D-lock plus cable in our overnight bag (definitely not designed to go on a bike - I'm relying on the goodwill of the van crew to pick up luggage, I'm afraid). And an incredibly high security (for the benefit of casing bike thieves) cable lock with us during the day.


you're staying at the same place as us - apparently they have a yard at the back


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Which day are you coming through Rutland? Can you post the route from Kettering onwards?? Had a bit of a trawl through this thread as suggested by TMN on the Rutland ride a few days ago but it's too big! If I am around I/we will say hello. I'm off to Wymondham shortly, it's less than 7 moles from home and the owners of the bike shop are friends of ours so I guess they might remember which day you are arriving. If I do make it at least I can get some pictures for you with no one out of the frame.


we aim to get to Wymondham about midday - the cafe is expecting us and the bike shop has offered to do emergency repairs


----------



## StuartG (7 Jun 2012)

My new GatorSkin arrived today. Is it worth bringing the old as a 'get you home' spare or will the van be bulging with 700x23 stuff already?
I've new brake blocks too ... anything else that's OK now but might not be after 1000km? (apart from me legs!).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> My new GatorSkin arrived today. Is it worth bringing the old as a 'get you home' spare or will the van be bulging with 700x23 stuff already?
> I've new brake blocks too ... anything else that's OK now but might not be after 1000km? (apart from me legs!).


arse?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

that's no way to speak to Mr. G!!!!!

We should be ok for tyres. I'm fitting new ones to our bikes, which means that there will be four or five 4Seasons tyres in the van.


----------



## StuartG (7 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> arse?


Good point. Mr L recommends being creamed. However, I've never had a problem in that department. But then my longest tour to date is only 3 days / 275 miles ... decisions, decisions ...


----------



## theclaud (7 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Mr L recommends being creamed.


 
I simply don't know what to say to that.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Good point. Mr L recommends being creamed. However, I've never had a problem in that department. But then my longest tour to date is only 3 days / 275 miles ... decisions, decisions ...


personally I never touch the stuff - but I do think that a decent pair of shorts, preferably clean each day, makes a huge difference. And socks. I'm going to be taking seven new pairs of socks with me, and I reckon that will make a difference.


----------



## StuartG (7 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I simply don't know what to say to that.


Well I did try Morris Dancing and that didn't work out. When you get to my age you have to ... well p'rps not!


----------



## srw (7 Jun 2012)

We'll have new tyres. I'll look at the brake blocks, and probably replace them. The transmission is pretty new, and currently well-adjusted (and is high spec). I'll clean the chain and relubricate it (and probably bring lube with us).

I will try and make sense of the instructions for the disc brake, and try and locate a replacement disc. We've got replacement pads. The instructions promise me that replacement brake fluid is easily available from corner garages (but not from bike shops).

Anything else?

And I'm with Simon on clean shorts every day. A full body stretch regime at the end of every day, a cold shower on my legs and a 20-minute walk every evening should take care of the muscles.


----------



## CharlieB (7 Jun 2012)

I was watching the Hitchcock 39 Steps (the best version, imho) over the long weekend. Seeing the shots of the Forth railway bridge (Robert Donat clambering over the ironwork) made me wonder if we get a reasonable view of it from the road bridge?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

you'll be having lunch underneath it. Every train raises a clanking fit to beat the band.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jun 2012)

If we cross on the East side you get excellent views. The views from the west are still good but not as good as the cycleway drops slightly below the road surface on the bridge itself.

My bike has new tyres on it .I'm going to put a new chain and rear cassette on before next weekend, and check the brake blocks Other than that it's ready to go for LonJOG and my tour back round the coast. Now do I turn up with this bike (front rack and all) tomorrow night in Manchester 

I'm going to be solo touring for the week after so I'll be carrying spare tubes, a spare tyre (35mm), v-brake pads, chain lube and possibly a spare chain, but most of that is probably overkill for people. I think the chain lube might be useful to have though, especially if there's any rain. I had to buy some on my last tour as the chain was getting worryingly squeaky.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jun 2012)

Oh and for creaming - I recommend a small amount of sudocreme either to ward of soreness or to do some repair work overnight (or both )


----------



## StuartG (7 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Oh and for creaming - I recommend a small amount of sudocrem


....for a beautiful butt ... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/......


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> ....for a beautiful butt ... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/......


It's awful for you to be the joke of everyone's butts, Stuart. And you take it like a man..splendid!


----------



## AKA Bob (7 Jun 2012)

Considering we are enjoying a stunning British summer I am doing a re waterproofing wash tonight in anticipation! I'm not trusting those forecasts after Whitstable!!!


----------



## Sketchley (7 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's no way to speak to Mr. G!!!!!
> 
> We should be ok for tyres. I'm fitting new ones to our bikes, which means that there will be four or five 4Seasons tyres in the van.



Anything a little bigger than 23s, i run 28s but have spare 25s should I bring them.

Fitting new callipers next week shall I pack the old? 

I have a spare front wheel if you want me to bring that along.

What about tools, a Workstand or a Track pump?


----------



## Sketchley (7 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> We'll have new tyres. I'll look at the brake blocks, and probably replace them. The transmission is pretty new, and currently well-adjusted (and is high spec). I'll clean the chain and relubricate it (and probably bring lube with us).
> 
> I will try and make sense of the instructions for the disc brake, and try and locate a replacement disc. We've got replacement pads. The instructions promise me that replacement brake fluid is easily available from corner garages (but not from bike shops).
> 
> ...



I have four pairs of shorts for the trip, hopefully can wash them mid week. Plenty of @rse cream too....

As for stretching this might sound odd but a group stretch at the end of day and / or in the morning might be a good idea if anyone has experience of running such things.... I'm not sure my usual post cycle routine of beer and chips is going to cut it....


----------



## rb58 (7 Jun 2012)

Beer and chips is all you'll need!
I have a brand new fold up Gatorskin (25) somewhere which I'll be packing. And some wet lube. Other than that, I'm just taking the saddle bag I take on any other long-ish ride. From DZs email the other day, we seem to pass plenty of cycle shops which can supply other bits if needed I'm sure.


----------



## Mice (7 Jun 2012)

With apologies for quoting the Daily M... Is this what happens when Davywalnutwhips is unavailable http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...end-Charlie-Britains-airworthy-Lancaster.html 

Mice


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Why don't we just save time by taking a spare bike each?


I was thinking of packing my shed, actually, which would save lots of time because it contains all my other bikes, which we could then use as our own bikes wore out. Thus far I remain unsure if the lawn mower should come alomg as well, you never know, we might need a patch of freshly-mown grass to sit on and have lunch.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Anything a little bigger than 23s, i run 28s but have spare 25s should I bring them.
> 
> Fitting new callipers next week shall I pack the old?
> 
> ...


there'll be a track pump on the van. I wouldn't bother with spare 25mm tyres - if you have a split and have to throw a tyre away, then you'd use one of the spares as a stopgap. If you ride on 650s then a spare would be good

there's a bit about tools upthread - I'll have a box of stuff in the van, but people can bring along tools that are particular to their bikes. Chain links are good.


----------



## srw (8 Jun 2012)

We crossed France on the (other) tandem - 1100 miles or so. We were carrying a complete bike's worth of tools and spares, including gear and brake cables, chain links, even a replacement chainring in case the one we had on was geared too high.

In fact the only things we needed were:
A spare inner tube
Tyre levers
A spare tyre. Since the one round my middle was the wrong size, we had a folding one.
A spanner when we discovered that the folding tyre was slightly fatter than the usual tyre and fouled the mudguard. We didn't have one the right size.

I may dig out the brake and gear cables, on the grounds that tandem cables are a little longer than solo bike - but I don't know if the nipples are right, and they'll travel in the van. Otherwise it's just tubes, levers, and a multitool.


----------



## CharlieB (8 Jun 2012)

As srw has alluded to (thank you!) in the Southend 29/06 thread, I am the other FNRttC'er who is raising money for hospital radio.
We're not a high profile national charity, but the work we do in Northwick Park Hospital is, I think, quite worthwhile. Having been a volunteer there for nearly 29 years, in a patient visiting and radio presenting capacity, I'm hoping to raise £1,000 for them on this venture.
My JustGiving page is at www.justgiving.com/charlieslonjog, and I also have a JustTextGiving option, by texting *LJOG66 £1* (or 2,3,4,5 or 10) to *70070*. Every and any donation will be personally acknowledged.

Thank you!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> We crossed France on the (other) tandem - 1100 miles or so. We were carrying a complete bike's worth of tools and spares, including gear and brake cables, chain links, even a replacement chainring in case the one we had on was geared too high.
> 
> In fact the only things we needed were:
> A spare inner tube
> ...


If we didn't have the van I'd take nothing more than I take on a night ride. Multi-tools, spare tubes, tyre levers, chain link, chain tool (which has come in handy) and Tim O. The van affords us a luxury we wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## srw (8 Jun 2012)

To keep them in the same place, here is the link for R's donation page:
*Cycling for the Friends of UCLH: **www.justgiving.com/LonJoGforCityBeat*
R is chair of the Friends of UCLH, who are also trying to refurbish a now very out-of-date hospital radio studio for their hospitals.

Charlie and she were comparing notes in Gravesend last weekend - hospital radio regularly comes in at number 3 in the listening figures, and close behind TV stations.


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> Who managed to recklessly schedule the Fridays Tour in the decisive part of the group phase of the EURO 2012, by the way?
> 
> We really have to make sure that we'll be able to watch all the three England games of the tournament.
> 
> And the really important fixtures, of course. :-)


 
The really important fixtures will be released when we're between York and Durham. I'm talking League Division 2 fixtures, of course. Real football. And local interest, too, as York City will be in the Football League for 2012-13. Now when will the Cobblers be playing at Bootham Crescent?


----------



## Sketchley (8 Jun 2012)

Struggling to fins a SkySports pub in Bingham showing the rugby on the first Saturday (There is one but it's on dodgy estate out of town). Emailed the pub down the road from Yueng Sing (A Camra pub no less) but they haven't responded.

From http://pubfinder.sky.com the Royal Oak Inn Main St, East Bridgford looks nearest and is a 2.9 mile ride. Anyone interested in join me if so I'll make enquires about if they are shown the rugby and bike parking etc...


----------



## StuartG (8 Jun 2012)

You may be alone Sketchley. I'm thinking even a live manned Martian landing will not keep most folks awake yet alone get 'em on a bike till DZ tries to tip us out of our comas on Sunday morn ....


----------



## srw (8 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> Anything else?


Oh yes. Fix lights to the bike. That might help, mightn't it?


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2012)

I have a 11 speed chain ready to go on the Viner when it's needed, so I'll bring that (there is a quick link on the chain). The LBS will be giving the bike a once-over this week- nothing should need doing anyway, brake pads & chain wear both fine.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jun 2012)

After last night I'm scaling up my waterproof effort.


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Jun 2012)

I have just dug out my stuff for the Tour and it's in a pile on the bed. Quite a big pile, actually. And I am camping, so there's a tent and sleeping mat and groundsheet protector and small stove and spare clothes and mug and coffee making stuff and clean socks and undies and spare fleece and lots of Other Things I Cannot Do Without. Er, this van, is it Quite A Large Van?


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Please share the results of your research with the rest of us!


Well the good side was that my goretex shoes did keep the rain out for about 2 1/2 hours but eventually the normal socks I was wearing saturated and that just wicked water into the shoes. As the shoes themselves seemed to work, I'm going to go back to my old walking setup of ankle gators with waterproof trousers over the top. This should mean that the water is kept out of the hole in the top of the shoe and give me dry feet.

In weather like that I think the top half would end up damp wearing just about anything, but I think I may go for a waterproof coat rather than the pertex jacket I wore last night. I may be tempted to take my boil in the bag decathlon thing as that's the most waterproof.

Gloves wise I was reasonably happy with wet light full finger gloves, but I'll either take a second pair or some nitrile gloves for if it's really bad.

I also found out that a cycling cap with peak down does a good job of keeping the rain off of glasses/eyes


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

Was toying with the idea of bringing something with a triple in case The Hell of the North gets the better of me, but spending yesterday afternoon fettling and sprucing up the nippier item has made the decision for me, slightly macho chainset notwithstanding.







Indulge me, triplers, by resisting the urge to comment on the wisdom of this decision as you spin past my sobbing husk on the A68.

Reluctantly ditched the Xero Lite wheels in favour of the Planet Xs. The Xeros are stiffer and sexier (oo-er) but I've done some damage to the freehub as a knock-on effect of a drinking incident, and the rim on the front, although not due to explode any time soon, was a little more worn than I'd like at the outset of a tour.

I've had to lose the f**king Mickle sticker, as there isn't really any way to clean my unlacquered frame without something slightly abrasive. I am sad about this. I've cowboyed the polish job for now, as I didn't really have time or inclination to strip the frame down completely, so it now looks like a slightly rustic titanium-wanabee, but I kinda like it.

Go on then, show us your fettled steeds...


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> of ankle gators


 
They sound dangerous. Will you be keeping them locked up at night, and have you informed any room-mates?


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jun 2012)

I really shouldn't post when I'm about to fall asleep


----------



## redfalo (10 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> After last night I'm scaling up my waterproof effort.


 
I was taught the same lesson.


----------



## rb58 (10 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Indulge me, triplers, by resisting the urge to comment on the wisdom of this decision as you spin past my sobbing husk on the A68.


 
I was reliably informed there aren't any hills on LonJog. So, what is this A68 you talk of.....?

My fettling is complete. And I'm heading down to the west country this afternoon ready for the start of my Prologue tomorrow morning. As always, the weather forecast is teasing. Looks lke it might be drier than they were suggesting earlier in the week, but the helpful tail wind has no morphed into an unhelpful headwind all the way back to HPC. 

See you all on Friday night!


----------



## Sketchley (10 Jun 2012)

I got up ditchling in March in one, at 18 stone, on 34x25, I've been told the a68 is easy in comparison, so no one 'needs' triple..... unless I'm being lied to about the a68....


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

Had no problems with 34x25 on the travesty last year, at least on the roads we'll be doing on this one.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Was toying with the idea of bringing something with a triple in case The Hell of the North gets the better of me, but spending yesterday afternoon fettling and sprucing up the nippier item has made the decision for me, slightly macho chainset notwithstanding.
> 
> View attachment 10033
> 
> ...


You'll have to by some more f**king stickers then, right?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> I got up ditchling in March in one, at 18 stone, on 34x25, I've been told the a68 is easy in comparison, so no one 'needs' triple..... unless I'm being lied to update the a68....


what does you in on the A68 is not the gradient of the hills - it's the number of the hills, and the way the road switchbacks even when there isn't a hill-as-such. Having said that - I'm going to be doing it on a 39/21, so what do I know?


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> I got up ditchling in March in one, at 18 stone, on 34x25, I've been told the a68 is easy in comparison,


 
That's the thing. You can forget comparing hills on paper. Except in extreme circumstances, the character of a hill is not reducible to its steepness or length, or even the relationship between the two. I like Ditchling. I don't like the long approach to it. Romans and Audax organisers share a disregard for what one might call topographical psycho-ergonomics. By which I mean that, for one sinister reason or another, they do not concern themselves with the pleasure of traversing the landscape in one way rather than another. Getting up hills, to them, is simply a means to end. It's the sheer philistinism that will kill you, not the gradient.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> That's the thing. You can forget comparing hills on paper. Except in extreme circumstances, the character of a hill is not reducible to its steepness or length, or even the relationship between the two. I like Ditchling. I don't like the long approach to it. Romans and Audax organisers share a disregard for what one might call topographical psycho-ergonomics. By which I mean that, for one sinister reason or another, they do not concern themselves with the pleasure of traversing the landscape in one way rather than another. Getting up hills, to them, is simply a means to end. It's the sheer philistinism that will kill you, not the gradient.


 

There are indeed a lot of variables to consider. I, too, like the Beacon (though I prefer the run-up approach)- it's the kind of climb that can be taken steadily. Gradient, more often than not, is what leads me to grind to a halt and end up walking. If I can get a bit of momentum, that usually helps. But Whitedown & Blissford Hill (New Forest) just knocked me out. And as for the bastarding bastard Paul Harding insisted on taking us up on the travesty, north of Drumnadrochit, insert as many expletives as you like. And in midday heat too.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Right, you, it's Pantone charts at dawn ...


The light at dawn might not be neutral enough to call the colour accurately.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 10033


So - the muc-off for the chain, the baby oil for a shiny frame. And the bottle of beer? Is that the claud recommendation for a safe way to get the braking surfaces degreased?


----------



## User10571 (10 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I've cowboyed the polish job for now,


Doesn't much look like that from where I'm slouching.




theclaud said:


> Go on then, show us your fettled steeds...


 
Mine's still covered in Kent from last Saturday.
And 'sides - I've got a sick note from my Mum.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> So - the muc-off for the chain, the baby oil for a shiny frame. And the bottle of beer? Is that the claud recommendation for a safe way to get the braking surfaces degreased?


 
Ha. It isn't that kind of Muc Off - it's Muc Off Miracle Shine for the frame. The chain just gets Mickled, not Muckled. The beer is Flying Dog Raging Bitch Belgian-Style Pale Ale from Maryland, complete with label by Ralph Steadman. I got a load of it for peanuts cos it had passed the sell-by date. It's 8.3% so I've probably put my nice new Kool Stops on the wrong way round...


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> *Doesn't much look like that from where I'm slouching.*
> 
> Mine's still covered in Kent from last Saturday.
> And 'sides - I've got a sick note from my Mum.


 
I'm calling it a "character" finish. Inspired by Adrian's Verdigris...


----------



## User10571 (10 Jun 2012)

1884549 said:


> Paging User10571, is Mr User10571 in the house?


That you are able to spell my name correctly, leaves me slightly disturbed.


----------



## User10571 (10 Jun 2012)

1884566 said:


> I did have to look it up on an email.


In that news, lies relief.
It's usually only The Authorities who manage to get it correct.


----------



## clarion (10 Jun 2012)

Hold on. New brake blocks and stuff I can understand. But are we expected to _clean_ our bikes? Heavens, I feel my palpitations coming on. It's not yet four years since my Orbit was last washed!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2012)

Fettled. Fettled? What is this 'past tense' of which you speak?


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Fettled. Fettled? What is this 'past tense' of which you speak?


Indeed so. There is always fettling to do. Whether or not you can be bothered to do it is another matter.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Wow, the bowdlerised bike looks lovely! It'll be telling us all to mind our language now.
> 
> I'm not all that techie really, so I took my bike to the bike shop for a service, including new brake blocks. One of the boys there thought it would be nice to fit pink ones, to match the flash on the frame, sweet!
> 
> ...


 
Didn't ask them to give it a clean then? tut tut...


----------



## AKA Bob (10 Jun 2012)

My fettling has just been checked over by a professional along with buying some spare spokes and brake blocks!

Just need to pack the clothes and maybe try to waterproof the shoes!

Looks like the weather forecast for our LonJog week looks like it could be a classic British summer! Rain a little bit of sun and even rain!!!!


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jun 2012)

Just a thought, before I make plans to cart all my camping kit on the bike round to Dell's on Friday night.

Is anyone with a twin room on any of Saturday, Tuesday, Wednesday, or the final Saturday nights by chance looking for someone to share? I'm planning on camping for those nights, but if there is a space in a room I'd be pleased to take it.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Excuse me! Last Friday it was spotless - that's the result of going out in the rain today if you don't mind


 
Luckily, dirt, grime and wet sandy seaside scunge simply bounce off my newly baby-oiled bicycle. I wasn't planning to find this out today in quite such spectacular fashion, but there you go...


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Hold on. New brake blocks and stuff I can understand. But *are we expected to clean our bikes?* Heavens, I feel my palpitations coming on. It's not yet four years since my Orbit was last washed!


 
Ian has been appointed Pre-Ride Inspector. No ones gets away from HPC until he's happy.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

I've been a bit remiss but does whoever needed a tent still need one? I have dug mine out and it looks ok to me but I know bugger all about tents so it may be worth picking it up early if you still need it


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Ian has been appointed Pre-Ride Inspector. No ones gets away from HPC until he's happy.


Is your hedge fund betting on baby wipe stocks then?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

you all have e-mail

Ade - could you call some time?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> In that news, lies relief.
> It's usually only The Authorities who manage to get it correct.


I hate to break this to you.........he is the authorities


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Just a thought, before I make plans to cart all my camping kit on the bike round to Dell's on Friday night.
> 
> Is anyone with a twin room on any of Saturday, Tuesday, Wednesday, or the final Saturday nights by chance looking for someone to share? I'm planning on camping for those nights, but if there is a space in a room I'd be pleased to take it.


a single available at The Belvoir Inn last time I looked


----------



## User10571 (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I hate to break this to you.........he is the authorities


That was sort of, my thinly disguised, Sunday night or otherwise, point.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> a single available at The Belvoir Inn last time I looked


many thanks, the singles had all gone but I went for a double with single occupancy. I will email you to remind you about the drop off by the van. In ths case, it might not be needed.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> many thanks, the singles had all gone but I went for a double with single occupancy. I will email you to remind you about the drop off by the van. In ths case, it might not be needed.


we'll need to know pretty soon - Ian's dropping the luggage off at Vale of Belvoir before you get there.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you all have e-mail
> 
> Ade - could you call some time?


No sign of an email here yet...


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

THE FRIDAYS TOUR LONDON TO JOHN O’GROATS​ 15TH-23RD JUNE 2012​Greetings LonJoGgers
Five days to go! As in *5*



The start, luggage and loading the van. Some people will be loading their luggage in Streatham Hill on Thursday and Friday. The van will leave my place at about ten o’clock. It will then go to Grosvenor Crescent which is next to Hyde Park Corner. When you put your luggage on the van make sure that you attach an FNRttC label to it. The labels will have string. If you want to put your own label on as well, feel free to do so. If you’re going to take more than one piece of luggage then please tell me now.
The van will be a Luton van. I hope to be able to send you the registration tomorrow. Please drop your luggage off before 11.50. If you want to keep food or drinks on the van there will be an open top box kept toward the rear. If you want to bring tools and put them in the van then please put them in with my tools. There will be a track pump on the van, but if you want to bring one along, feel free. Please carry spare tubes, levers and a pump of some description with you, but if you want to hang tyres and tubes in the van as well, please do so.
There will be a briefing on the next day’s ride each day. The time will vary, but, to take a case in point, the briefing on the second day’s ride will be at Wymondham. The briefing on the third day’s ride will be at Askern. Since there’s not going to much opportunity for a briefing for the first day’s ride, this is it.
It’s going to be 119 miles. I know that this is a long way, but I’m confident that if we take our time then you’ll manage. We will stop at Hockliffe (37 miles) for coffee and toilets, Olney (55 miles) for toilets, Tesco Wellingborough (66 miles) for breakfast, and Wymondham (101 miles for lunch). There are village shops and pubs along the way if you feel the need to top up drinks bottles or buy energy bars. We split up about five miles south of Bingham, with the Vale of Belvoir Inn and Car Colston crew heading northeast and the Bingham and East Bridgford crews heading northwest. The luggage will be dropped off at Yeung Sing and Vale of Belvoir Inn before you get there. The van will wait for the campers at Car Colston, and then go on to East Bridgford. Do please know where you are staying, and do please know the way to where you are staying.
In general I will lead the ride where you need directions from Wayfinders, and where the collection points need sorting out, but I will TEC for some stretches, probably with one other. There will be times when I will keep the ride together (collecting in the normal FNRttC fashion), and times when it will be allowed to stretch out - to take as an example – when we get north of St. Albans you can form up groups and go at your own pace (looking out for each other, of course) for the next fifteen miles, so that you arrive at MaccyDs in Hockliffe over a period of time. BUT bear in mind that this is a club ride. We’ve got to be there for each other. Look around you, and if you see someone who might benefit from a bit of sheltering from the wind, or a word of encouragement……………do the right thing. We’ll all have days that are better than others, so don’t think ‘oh, he or she is fine’ – take time to look. And, if you need a bit of help do please ask.
There will be another letter tomorrow.
Simon
Ps. I’ve inadvertently started up a nationwide search for pipe lagging, which, apparently, is the ideal material to protect your pride and joy on the way home. Anything soft will do – old jumpers tied round the frame are just as good. Sorry for the confusion.
Pps. Locks. Carry one if you have the energy, but don’t if it’s going to be a burden. I’ll probably take one all the way, so that I can lock my bike to two others.


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I've been a bit remiss but does whoever needed a tent still need one? I have dug mine out and it looks ok to me but I know bugger all about tents so it may be worth picking it up early if you still need it


That was me Martin and I'm ok thanks, a lack of funds meant that full kit (not even including tent) would cost way more than the 32 quid I've paid for a hotel room...

I fettled my kaffenback yesterday and played with the stop screws on the front mech... Guess who couldn't get back out the inner ring this morning?.... Fortunately I'm "working from home" on Tuesday so will pop down the shop and get it re-fettled along with some new blocks.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

Thanks Simon. Have either of my messages turned up in your inbox yet?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

Sort it out with me when we're on the ride - but, in a general way, the bike can stay at our place for a while.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Sort it out with me when we're on the ride - but, in a general way, the bike can stay at our place for a while.


Will do.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> That was me Martin and I'm ok thanks, a lack of funds meant that full kit (not even including tent) would cost way more than the 32 quid I've paid for a hotel room...


Good to know. Sorry it took so long for me to get my a**e in gear, just never got round to digging the tent out.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

Email now arrived...strange....


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

it got blocked first time by yahoo's spam-masher


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it got blocked first time by yahoo's spam-masher


Odd....it never showed up in my spam filter, and as to why it would get bounced when you sent it...pass.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

It got blocked at this end. It happens quite a lot - I have to send out the general e-mails in bunches of 95 addresses and so on and so forth, but after about 800 or 900 in a day it just goes 'phut' and Yahoo suspends my account for 24 hours, then relents after I fill in some dopey code


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2012)

Email received and read.

Hmm, it might be an idea to see if my luggage will fit the containers I have in mind tomorrow evening as I've had a very lazy weekend. Bike is in the shop being checked/fettled. Non-Bontrager tyres will be fitted. I'll probably start to worry as Friday gets closer, but all is calm so far.


----------



## clarion (10 Jun 2012)

Email still not received


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

Packing won't take long. Bike was full working order last time I rode it, and it won't have spontaneously fallen to bits in the last week. LBS will be giving it a once over anyway. Definitely not worried.


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Bingham at about two (but I will have a better idea in a couple of days)
> 
> I would book for a four o'clock train to be on the safe side - but why not wait until I report back?


 
Dellz, any update on this?


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Bingham at about two (but I will have a better idea in a couple of days)
> 
> I would book for a four o'clock train to be on the safe side - but why not wait until I report back?


 


Tim Hall said:


> Dellz, any update on this?


 
I hope that's still the case as I've got tickets booked for a 16:04 train out of Bingham!


----------



## redflightuk (11 Jun 2012)

Email read.
New chain fitted last week and new chainring arriving tuesday. Everything else ready, bring on Friday


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

I think between 2 and 3, but bear in mind that you'll be able to sprint ahead - by the time we get to Wymondham (at about 12) our speed will be very sedate.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I hope that's still the case as I've got tickets booked for a 16:04 train out of Bingham!


Ah! excellent! East Midlands to St P, via Nottingham? Or Nottingham., Grantham, Kings Cross? Have you booked a bike space or are you going for the winning smile and charm technique?


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> …some nitrile gloves…


Is that some variety of proofing that is idigenous to the Sellafield region?


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I've had to lose the f**king Mickle sticker…


I've a spare…

…and the t-shirt may come out at some stage…


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jun 2012)

Far be it for me to encourage unfettered boozin', but if anyone's carrying a CAMRA membership card, the very nice hotel at the south end of Newtonmore (forget the name for now), gives discount on their good (2 years ago) selection. Good food, too.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Ah! excellent! East Midlands to St P, via Nottingham? Or Nottingham., Grantham, Kings Cross? Have you booked a bike space or are you going for the winning smile and charm technique?


EM might be cheaper, but the quickest way might be Bingham-Grantham-Kings X


----------



## mcshroom (11 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Is that some variety of proofing that is idigenous to the Sellafield region?



No more a lab thing - non latex rubber gloves like these: -





(mine are purple)

They are useful for keeping oil and grime off your hands when fixing mechanicals as well


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2012)

*UK Outlook for Friday 15 Jun 2012 to Sunday 24 Jun 2012:*

Outbreaks of rain and strong winds will spread northeastwards across the country on Friday, with showers following on Saturday and Sunday. The weather will remain unsettled into next week with a mixture of bright spells and showers, some of which may be heavy and thundery, and perhaps even some more persistent rain at times. There are some indications that southern and eastern parts of the UK will become generally drier and brighter towards the end of next week, although occasional spells of rain or showers remain possible. Northern and western parts will probably stay unsettled though with a greater chance of seeing periods of rain. Temperatures will probably be generally below average for time time of year at first, but are likely to recover to nearer average later.


Ahem: DZ we need to swop it to the JoGLon ride ..


----------



## mcshroom (11 Jun 2012)

So typical summer then


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

http://www.forecast.co.uk/

I've been following this lot,. The wind projections change from day to day, but while it consistently predicts rainfall, the daily amounts are small - almost all under a millimetre. The temperature predictions are pretty steady at 18 degrees, which is so-so. And remember that on the last three days we should have time in hand, so we can sit out the occasional shower.


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2012)

Those who rode to Morecambe may have recalibrated the threshold for what constitutes 'rain'.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Those who rode to Morecambe may have recalibrated the threshold for what constitutes 'rain'.


Those who rode to Whitstable will have recalibrated what constitutes a DZ 'solid' forecast


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

the Met Office tells us that we had 2.5mm in an hour drop on our heads as we went through Bolton. That's not a vast amount, but spread a tenth of that over a day, and you get an idea of what's forecast for Scotland


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2012)

At least the Friday night/Saturday wind forecast is blowing strongly with Kathleen. Keep hummin'


----------



## StuAff (11 Jun 2012)

It's British weather. Anything might happen, and probably will.....


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Ahem: DZ we need to swop it to the JoGLon ride ..


Consider, if you will, the synoptic chart. A low pressure system is expected to form in the Bay of Biscay on Thursday, then be carried across the south of England on Friday and Saturday. Low pressure systems spin anti-clockwise. That means that, as long as it travels reasonably slowly, Kathleen has done her work and the wind will be southerly for the long first night and day. Beyond that, no bugger can tell.

In any case, the weather will be what the weather will be. Anything other than freezing cold (and whatever it will be, in June it won't be freezing cold) is relatively easy to deal with.

Now, if only I could take my own advice.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2012)

Which is interesting when it comes to apparel. I rode back from Brighton yesterday in continuous but not heavy rain. I wore shorts, overshoes and a ultra-lite Aldi showerproof. No problem. But if it had been stair rods and twelve hours I don't think I would have survived. So I'm <horror, horror> thinking about packing a pair of longs and overtrousers 'just in case' the mudguards can't take it. Am I being a silly wimp?


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2012)

If it's wet I'll be in longs, and there will probably be overtrousers in the rackpack.

We will, of course, have a chance to dry out at various cafe stops.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Jun 2012)

Whether it's weather we've got, or whether it's weather we've not.
We'll weather the weather, whatever the weather; whether we like it or not


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> If it's wet I'll be in longs, and there will probably be overtrousers in the rackpack.


Longs I always associate with keeping warm - and NOT keeping dry. Wet longs are 'orrible. Whereas bare wet legs so quickly dry off. Hence in summer I see longs as just the underlining for overtrousers. And overtrousers are there to deflect the rain from pouring into the overshoes. IMHO wet feet is the worst of all evils ...


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Jun 2012)

the (really beautiful - thanks for the tip-off User10571) Weatherspark site has got a tailwind and light rain/drizzle for section one, which let's face it, is pretty much par for the course for the last few months... 3/4s, oversocks and a short jersey with armwarmers for me I think - rain jacket in saddlebag in case it gets any heavier. If the temp drops though it'll be the long sleeved jersey.


Are we having a specific hashtag for the whole thing? or sticking with #fnrttc ?


----------



## Gordon P (11 Jun 2012)

All this talk of weather is focusing my mind on the (only) 2 nights that I'm camping - Day 5 in Kinross & 7 in Dornoch. For only 2 nights I don't want to fill the van with extra stuff, so am thinking of a small cooker & a billy for tea, hoping that breakfast can be found close by before DZ's morning rallying call. What are other campers doing for dawn catering?


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Ah! excellent! East Midlands to St P, via Nottingham? Or Nottingham., Grantham, Kings Cross? Have you booked a bike space or are you going for the winning smile and charm technique?


 
East Midlands, via Nottingham, just down to Luton. £36 total for 2 tickets, but sadly (for anyone else wanting to go to St Pancras) I've got both (bookable) bike spaces.


----------



## iLB (11 Jun 2012)

what's peoples preferred method for attaching reservations to 'cycles' ?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

put it the top of the STI brake lever, elastic band tied round handlebars, in side strap of saddle pack.......


----------



## mcshroom (11 Jun 2012)

Stuffed between bottle and cage


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

Gordon P said:


> All this talk of weather is focusing my mind on the (only) 2 nights that I'm camping - Day 5 in Kinross & 7 in Dornoch. For only 2 nights I don't want to fill the van with extra stuff, so am thinking of a small cooker & a billy for tea, hoping that breakfast can be found close by before DZ's morning rallying call. What are other campers doing for dawn catering?


isn't the Dornoch camp site run by the same people who do the B+B?


----------



## clarion (11 Jun 2012)

iLB said:


> what's peoples preferred method for attaching reservations to 'cycles' ?


 
Spoke card style. Not much good for radially-spoked wheels. I don't have radially-spoked wheels.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

just been to see the van. It's 400mm shorter than I'd counted on, and not quite as high, but, having counted the 'bikes-in-van' for the umpteenth time I'm sure we'll manage. Coach bolts and screws for timber upper level in Brompton bag, timber arrives Wednesday.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jun 2012)

iLB said:


> what's peoples preferred method for attaching reservations to 'cycles' ?


 In the GPS bracket if you have an Etrex or similar.


----------



## Gordon P (11 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> isn't the Dornoch camp site run by the same people who do the B+B?


It seems to be next to the Dornoch Bridge Inn so you're right, it should be possible to order a breakfast....
And in Kinross both Burnbank & Loch Leven House B&Bs claim to offer a warm welcome so maybe they'll take in extras for breakfast too....
Of course at Dornoch we can always retrace our steps to a well known distillery but it may not open early enough?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2012)

It is Junuary 2012. It will rain. Unless something has changed and I've not been told the rain will by H2O. Pretty harmless stuff. We shall overcome.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> the (really beautiful - thanks for the tip-off User10571) Weatherspark site has got a tailwind and light rain/drizzle for section one, which let's face it, is pretty much par for the course for the last few months... 3/4s, oversocks and a short jersey with armwarmers for me I think - rain jacket in saddlebag in case it gets any heavier. If the temp drops though it'll be the long sleeved jersey.
> 
> 
> Are we having a specific hashtag for the whole thing? or sticking with #fnrttc ?


#lonjog surely?


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Jun 2012)

Breakfast when cycle camping:
boil water in Swedish ex-army meths burner, like a Trangia. While this is happening, get dressed and get tent down and pack everything. About 20 minutes.
Chuck tin of kippers into the water. 
Take out tin after 7 minutes of boiling, leave to cool for a few minutes. Fill small mug with water and Oat-so-Simple, empty rest of boiling water into plastic coffee filter holder thingy with paper filter half full of coffee, sitting over yellow plastic Mug One Pint, Troops for The Use Of. 
Eat kippers from tin, eat Oat-so-simple from small mug, drink pint of coffee. 
Chuck tin in plastic bag with coffee paper. Lick spoon. 
Load bike. Ride.


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> #lonjog surely?


Agreed, and a saved search duly set up.


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2012)

New tyres are now on (28mm Durano plus - not _quite_ such a bastard as Marathon plus, but very nearly). Seatpack is loaded with tubes, levers, patches and tyre boot. Rackpack has multitool and S&S C-spanner and is waiting for cable lock and assorted spare clothing.

There are two tube lights and two conventional flashers on the back (none so bright as to cause nuisance, I hope). The front has got the cateye and two 7-day shop 5 quid specials (a little grease on the thread to protect from water ingress, probably to be joined by a bit of electrical tape if the forecast is iffy). The GPS mount is on the stoker bars.

Tomorrow we'll go out for a leg-shake, assuming the rain clears up a bit.


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Jun 2012)

I fear my lbs has forgotten to order my new salmon pads as they won't be in for tomorrow. Hmmm, will fettle at home and sort out my gear (while working of course....)


----------



## rb58 (11 Jun 2012)

The Enigma currently has Gatorskins, but I might swap them for Durano plus if there's the prospect is substantial rain.... Other than that, good to go.


----------



## rvw (11 Jun 2012)

Is anyone mapping the routes for GPS? We'd quite like to have this as a backup, but don't want to duplicate effort needlessly.

We'll happily map some sections - just let us know which!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2012)

rvw said:


> Is anyone mapping the routes for GPS? We'd quite like to have this as a backup, but don't want to duplicate effort needlessly.
> 
> We'll happily map some sections - just let us know which!


hear hear.

I think Mice has put something on map my ride......


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

I've plotted the routes on Google Maps, and Rebecca E has valiantly attempted to import them in to her Garmin, but without success. If anybody else wants to give it a go, they should feel free - but do bear in mind that I intend, as ever, to make it up as I go along.


----------



## redfalo (11 Jun 2012)

Yes, please. I'd like to give it a try to get the stuff into my Garmin.


----------



## User10571 (11 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I fear my lbs has forgotten to order my new salmon pads as they won't be in for tomorrow. Hmmm, will fettle at home and sort out my gear (while working of course....)


What pads are you after?
Both my consignments of pads from the USofA have arrived. 
I have salmon pads suitable for Ultegra / Dura-ace / 105 as well as those to suit Cantis / V brakes.
Trade?


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've plotted the routes on Google Maps, and Rebecca E has valiantly attempted to import them in to her Garmin, but without success. If anybody else wants to give it a go, they should feel free - but do bear in mind that I intend, as ever, to make it up as I go along.


 
Email me your latest version of the route, and I'll get them plotted out.


----------



## Mice (11 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> hear hear.
> 
> I think Mice has put something on map my ride......


 
Indeed.... but I have sent it to a grown up for comment!

Mice


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> What pads are you after?
> Both my consignments of pads from the USofA have arrived.
> I have salmon pads suitable for Ultegra / Dura-ace / 105 as well as those to suit Cantis / V brakes.
> Trade?


I'm after some in a V-brake cartridge (I've got stock avids in and they're..... not great - but they're also one piece units rather than having replaceable pads IYSWIM) so I've got both the holders and pads on order. This may make life more difficult of course. I'm really unsure about the one piece units tbh.

I so wish I could put calipers on the Kaffenback...


----------



## Mice (11 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Email me your latest version of the route, and I'll get them plotted out.


 
I half like this FD but then I wonder whether you will leave out some hills........ <laughs out loud at hilariousness of own joke>

M


----------



## User10571 (11 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I'm after some in a V-brake cartridge (I've got stock avids in and they're..... not great - but they're also one piece units rather than having replaceable pads IYSWIM) so I've got both the holders and pads on order. This may make life more difficult of course. I'm really unsure about the one piece units tbh.
> 
> I so wish I could put calipers on the Kaffenback...


YHPM.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've plotted the routes on Google Maps, and Rebecca E has valiantly attempted to import them in to her Garmin, but without success. If anybody else wants to give it a go, they should feel free - but do bear in mind that I intend, as ever, to make it up as I go along.


Routes (provisionally) as on the big PDF you sent out? I'll have a go as well.


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2012)

The GPS holder is on the stoker bars "so that I've got something to look at" - other than the 300 degrees of view she can focus on without fear of steering into a pothole.

Thanks to all who are having a go. I think we can breathe a sigh of relief that Simon's intimate knowledge of every small street runs out somewhere in the midlands.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> The GPS holder is on the stoker bars "so that I've got something to look at" .


the srw derriere being insufficiently enrapturing? I'd be a tad put out if I were you.


----------



## rb58 (12 Jun 2012)

1886315 said:


> No thanks. I have little idea where we are going, where I am staying etc. It's a magical mystery tour.


My thoughts too. I know the start point (HPC) and the end point (JoG), and the places I'm staying in between (sort of). As for the rest, I'll just follow the rest of you and if we end up Mousketeering then that'll just add to the charm....


----------



## User10571 (12 Jun 2012)

I knew this would happen.
I knew there'd be a point at which I'd develop ride envy because I can't be there.
We're at that point now.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Email me your latest version of the route, and I'll get them plotted out.


yhm

London to Bingham
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Hyde Park Corner, City of Westminster&daddr=51.6281671,-0.3001067 to:Hockliffe to:Woburn, Bedfordshire to:Olney to:Silver St/A5193 to:London Rd/A6003 to:52.542634,-0.7107242 to:52.591923,-0.698417 to:52.63066,-0.70495 to:Oakham to:Wymondham, Leicestershire to:Waltham on the Wolds to:Bingham&hl=en&ll=52.9059,-0.909977&spn=0.043122,0.077162&sll=52.632698,-0.691366&sspn=0.043393,0.077162&geocode=FbbfEQMdnKz9_yk_c5E1JQV2SDEflY3ow3Phrw;FYfIEwMdtmv7_ylNNLQkOhR2SDHb5AEwF5wJRw;FTppGAMd4Qr3_yl7q9b39lF2SDHXDoNbX0SXvg;FWJPGQMdOon2_yH3rv7To9ZtPikxhGcJ41J2SDEh1-efeAwuiQ;FXLRGwMdPkz1_ykThx9gMah3SDEzUpUQGB9Y9Q;FSIOHgMdoWf1_w;Fb5-HwMdCvL0_w;Faq8IQMdvCf1_yldShW_R4N3SDGZ9KwIDTybHw;FTN9IgMdz1f1_ylnsIoIjYN3SDFQYTK4qBwOEw;FYQUIwMdSj71_yl9WEbTRYF3SDGxwjG4qBwOEw;FXusIwMdn-n0_ymXikO4gHh3SDH_mDlHVjkVHw;FbIQJQMd_730_ylXdEVDlSt4SDE_wUXAJM8EOA;FQ3uJQMdZJDz_yk1xZN7ctN5SDEgOsO7qBwOBQ;FTD4JwMdEGnx_ylFYK0ELM95SDFK8vgWBcjTSA&oq=Wymondham, Lei&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=9&sz=14&via=1,7,8,9&t=m&z=14
Bingham to York (includes optional scenic diversion to East Bridgford Hill, is not correct at Doncaster because we’re going through the tunnel)
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Bingham, Nottingham&daddr=52.9798,-0.97507 to:52.9837253,-0.9778367 to:53.011824,-1.0046821 to:53.05628,-1.061563 to:53.429694,-1.115316 to:53.4309731,-1.1092765 to:53.615683,-1.1498846 to:53.6159638,-1.152039 to:53.70283,-1.15239 to:53.950468,-1.0755472 to:53.95456,-1.08884 to:Bootham/A19&hl=en&sll=53.966841,-1.074686&sspn=0.039887,0.077162&geocode=FTD4JwMdEGnx_ylFYK0ELM95SDFK8vgWBcjTSA;FVhoKAMdIh_x_ylFT3Ailch5SDG9k84PtiVdTw;Fa13KAMdVBTx_ylBvs97k8h5SDGDtEnOVwe_OA;FXDlKAMddqvw_ykX9_mj2cd5SDGxi0e4qBwOEw;FRiTKQMdRc3v_ylFdA6Kjrh5SDHBnSy9qBwOEw;Fb5FLwMdTPvu_ymD4OKbfwl5SDHAeMvRnvkMEw;Fb1KLwMd5BLv_ymXGyXseAl5SDHRylTXnvkMEw;FUMcMgMdRHTu_ykpQxYTxxN5SDHwrMzRnvkMEw;FVsdMgMd2Wvu_ynP06KeuBN5SDExrczRnvkMEw;Fa5wMwMdemru_ymnO9MYxxV5SDEOe3eh1yrQWg;FQQ4NwMdpZbv_ymV1W1ErTF5SDHA6ijSnvkMEw;FQBINwMduGLv_ymhtpmzADF5SDGwGyjSnvkMEw;FQ5zNwMdCF3v_w&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=11&sz=14&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11&t=m&z=14
York to Castleside (but not to Derwent Manor or the Hownsgill Bunkhouse)
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Bootham/A19&daddr=54.1541222,-1.3609837 to:54.1717078,-1.3942886 to:54.29693,-1.4521 to:54.4473909,-1.6511913 to:54.4567541,-1.6677349 to:54.49077,-1.6703592 to:Castleside&hl=en&ll=53.97088,-1.110992&spn=0.019942,0.038581&sll=53.966488,-1.087432&sspn=0.019944,0.038581&geocode=FVxuNwMdLWXv_w;FYpTOgMdqTvr_ym1SLkk-LN-SDEbizwOe36cSw;FTuYOgMdkLnq_ymH5BSBZrF-SDExdhPYnvkMEw;FWKBPAMdvNfp_ym3LxztILt-SDGxMfPXnvkMEw;FR7NPgMdCc7m_ylJJ_s2op9-SDHhvB3SnvkMEw;FbLxPgMdao3m_ynf4SpYt59-SDEB3h7SnvkMEw;FZJ2PwMdKYPm_ykbpFAea55-SDG5JrJJ9R_eRg;FYO0RAMdLVbj_ykvAdZdtNN9SDGGL-dc2vgJgA&oq=Castleside&dirflg=w&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=15&via=1,2,3,4,5,6&t=m&z=15
Castleside to Jedburgh – simplicity itself
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Castleside&daddr=54.97249,-2.00092 to:Jedburgh&hl=en&ll=55.28459,-2.318115&spn=0.617854,1.234589&sll=54.967662,-1.980457&sspn=0.077847,0.154324&geocode=FYO0RAMdLVbj_ykvAdZdtNN9SDGGL-dc2vgJgA;FUrQRgMd6Hfh_ynpEtp8CcV9SDGRJwzYnvkMEw;FdmFTgMdxwPZ_ymbekejqIB9SDGe4dPBWrN3bw&oq=Jedburgh&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=13&via=1&t=m&z=10
Jedburgh to Kinross – Google Maps won’t quite give it up between Edinburgh and the Forth Bridge, so I’ve done it in two parts - but you get the general idea
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Jedburgh&daddr=55.94156,-3.17819 to:55.9546548,-3.234883 to:55.9615741,-3.286416 to:A90&hl=en&sll=55.968515,-3.309889&sspn=0.037948,0.077162&geocode=FdmFTgMdxwPZ_ymbekejqIB9SDGe4dPBWrN3bw;FbiZVQMdMoHP_ylzkrlpgMeHSDGhtmzhGWgMEw;Fd7MVQMdvaPO_ylpHDFfs8eHSDFgURXhGWgMEw;FebnVQMdcNrN_ymzQAf1DMaHSDEBuPaaHWgMEw;FawMVgMdITnN_w&oq=Forth Road&dirflg=w&mra=dme&mrsp=4&sz=14&via=1,2,3&t=m&z=14
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Bingham, Nottingham&daddr=52.9798,-0.97507 to:52.9837256,-0.9778375 to:53.011824,-1.0046821 to:53.05628,-1.061563 to:53.429694,-1.115316 to:53.4309731,-1.1092765 to:53.70283,-1.15239 to:53.9504689,-1.0755476 to:Station Rd/A1036&hl=en&ll=53.159844,-1.086617&spn=0.081311,0.154324&sll=53.95755,-1.077948&sspn=0.019948,0.038581&geocode=FTD4JwMdEGnx_ylFYK0ELM95SDFK8vgWBcjTSA;FVhoKAMdIh_x_ylFT3Ailch5SDG9k84PtiVdTw;Fa13KAMdUxTx_ylBvs97k8h5SDGDtEnOVwe_OA;FXDlKAMddqvw_ykX9_mj2cd5SDGxi0e4qBwOEw;FRiTKQMdRc3v_ylFdA6Kjrh5SDHBnSy9qBwOEw;Fb5FLwMdTPvu_ymD4OKbfwl5SDHAeMvRnvkMEw;Fb1KLwMd5BLv_ymXGyXseAl5SDHRylTXnvkMEw;Fa5wMwMdemru_ymnO9MYxxV5SDEOe3eh1yrQWg;FQQ4NwMdpZbv_ymV1W1ErTF5SDHA6ijSnvkMEw;FdFVNwMdB1fv_w&oq=Bingham notti&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=8&sz=15&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8&t=m&z=13


Kinross to Newtonmore
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Kinross&daddr=56.2299009,-3.4086408 to:56.39282,-3.42844 to:56.3942034,-3.4258439 to:56.44655,-3.4682049 to:56.455939,-3.4712514 to:56.5196,-3.53829 to:56.55557,-3.57087 to:56.625669,-3.6514658 to:56.7688492,-3.939602 to:56.8017609,-4.051948 to:56.807835,-4.099697 to:56.8104969,-4.1141826 to:56.967964,-4.2052031 to:57.0444723,-4.1452682 to:Newtonmore&hl=en&ll=57.024102,-4.180641&spn=0.148372,0.308647&sll=56.809958,-4.10859&sspn=0.009327,0.01929&geocode=FTSjWQMdTMXL_ykFhjLWCyuGSDHJEhreYH8Q4w;FQwAWgMdAP3L_ylrlv2YPjKGSDG03lVx_q6bog;FXR8XAMdqK_L_ylJIm7yEDuGSDFp2HYUtKqLBg;FduBXAMdzbnL_ylfe2y0ETuGSDEg4djhGWgMEw;FVZOXQMdVBTL_ykbbdoByjyGSDFhpITcGWgMEw;FQNzXQMdbQjL_ylRii-VzTyGSDFhpYLcGWgMEw;FbBrXgMdjgLK_ylXWaj0exiGSDGhe4PcGWgMEw;FTL4XgMdSoPJ_ymXvsT0HRmGSDGAmYTcGWgMEw;FQUKYAMdd0jI_ykbIZDaQxyGSDHRU4LcGWgMEw;FVE5YgMd7uLD_ylZtfWNf66ISDEA2xQWbW5Tqw;FeC5YgMdFCzC_ynLahd4U7KISDHwSYPcGWgMEw;FZvRYgMdj3HB_ylvWgQDoLOISDHLklCdHWXilA;FQDcYgMd-jjB_yl9btnXebOISDHA24HcGWgMEw;FRxDZQMdbdW__ymX113BEEmPSDFRu4AdoAWLGg;FfhtZgMdjL_A_ymBV2iO7UWPSDEM2DXuNWyePw;FYvDZgMdOhzB_ymxTKXAKzGPSDFFrE_ocjKW1A&oq=Newtonmore&dirflg=w&mra=dvme&mrsp=12&sz=16&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14&t=m&z=12
Newtonmore to Tain – this doesn’t go on to Dornoch
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Main St/A86&daddr=57.1008799,-3.9836738 to:57.1488605,-3.9000426 to:57.273721,-3.8107148 to:57.3198749,-3.9762493 to:57.41613,-4.09378 to:57.52026,-4.29581 to:57.6407582,-4.3531518 to:Tain&hl=en&ll=57.77644,-4.145794&spn=0.072312,0.154324&sll=57.642415,-4.345994&sspn=0.018145,0.038581&geocode=FYa_ZgMdxiPB_w;FU9KZwMdxzbD_ymhNvMQvVuPSDEgxHHcGWgMEw;FbwFaAMddn3E_ynTlOOtxl6PSDEZOM3KWyqXvQ;FXntaQMdZtrF_ylX33ozioqFSDEApswwJkGLpg;FcKhagMdx1PD_ymPENNQB2SPSDFRmm3cGWgMEw;FcIZbAMdrIjB_ylHxp3_onqPSDFupLvLbl6ZJQ;FYSwbQMdfnO-_ynzIv0eTnSPSDHAGHHcGWgMEw;FTaHbwMdgZO9_ymNweDpPp-PSDHQ1HfcGWgMEw;FS0icgMdQh_C_yl96tJ8L06FSDGAkN93HGgMCg&oq=Tain&dirflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=7&sz=15&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7&t=m&z=13
Tain to John O’Groats is too straightforward to worry about.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2012)

It occurs that having a list of places I'm staying at complete with phones no's and directions would be a good idea. Hope it isn't too busy at work today!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

re the above - I RESERVE THE RIGHT TO MAKE IT UP AS WE GO ALONG. Will we go down the Old Epperstone Road? If it's raining we might. If it's not we probably won't.


----------



## iLB (12 Jun 2012)

Is it true you have to pay a local 'tog to get a photo in front of either the LE or JoG sign posts?


----------



## clarion (12 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> I knew this would happen.
> I knew there'd be a point at which I'd develop ride envy because I can't be there.
> We're at that point now.


 
I've got ride envy, and I'm doing the first bit.


----------



## fimm (12 Jun 2012)

May I suggest the following route through Edinburgh?
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...irflg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=14&via=1,2&t=m&z=14
- it uses an old railway line and will keep you off the Queensferry Road (mind you, you lot will probably think the Queensferry Road a pleasant little track, coming from That London where they have Proper Traffic). Your only challenge will be finding the start of the path, which I will describe if you would like me to. Once you get to Crammod Brig you are stuck with the rubbish cycle route to the Forth Road Bridge (even one of our MSPs said it was rubbish...) as you can't cycle on the A90.


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> I've got ride envy, and I'm doing the first bit.


very much this...


I'm trying to map leg one on bikehike and the little cut through at the top of Redbourn is foxing it completely


----------



## StuartG (12 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> I knew there'd be a point at which I'd develop ride envy.


Snap! Except its ride panic here ...


----------



## mcshroom (12 Jun 2012)

Just turn off 'follow road' on bikehike to get that bit and then turn it back on again when you are through


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Snap! Except its ride panic here ...


Envious of Ross doing LE-London as well....


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> very much this...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to map leg one on bikehike and the little cut through at the top of Redbourn is foxing it completely


yup. Google maps has to be bullied in to doing it. What's worse, at three in the morning, there'll be people saying 'Simon - it says 'no entry'. To which I will reply.................'I've been going up this road for thirty years and I'm not about to stop now'.


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yup. Google maps has to be bullied in to doing it. What's worse, at three in the morning, there'll be people saying 'Simon - it says 'no entry'. To which I will reply.................'I've been going up this road for thirty years and I'm not about to stop now'.


ha ha - bikehike wouldn't be bullied, even using the turn off road following option, which is weird.

Here's Leg one - with 2 minor diversions for cut throughs - one at Redbourn, the other in the centre of Kettering.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uhtxndspahnbqkyz
The GPSies app on the iphone is good with this and will act as a map as a back up.

Took about twenty minutes all in, if anyone wants me to try and do any of the other legs, let me know and I'll plod through, I've got a fair bit of extra time at the moment - we're in full on wind-down mode now and I've caught up with my stuff. Right now though I'm off to fit my cartridge pads to replace the stock avid pads which are apparently made of cheese.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

iLB said:


> Is it true you have to pay a local 'tog to get a photo in front of either the LE or JoG sign posts?


no


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Took about twenty minutes all in, if anyone wants me to try and do any of the other legs, let me know and I'll plod through, I've got a fair bit of extra time at the moment


you have e-mail!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

Chris - that looks good with the two exceptions you highlighted. Actually you've given the game away a bit. I shall say no more.............


----------



## mcshroom (12 Jun 2012)

I can't do this while at work, but if there's a google map version of each route, then you can extract it as a gpx file using GMap to GPX - this may save people time on the transcription work


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Chris - that looks good with the two exceptions you highlighted. Actually you've given the game away a bit. I shall say no more.............


erk! sorry


----------



## iLB (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> no


 
Are you sure? It seems there is someone who owns the fingers for the post in the ground? I'm reading £10 a pop


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

people do get suckered in to registering. We just rolled up, left the minbuses outside the expensive car park, rode in, snapped away. What are they going to do, tell you off? Mind you - the mist was so thick we could have been anywhere.

John O'Groats - it's all public road.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2012)

There are chains and such like around the sign, rather pathetically. They don't really work as a deterrent...


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

I see what you mean Stu. We concentrated on getting a picture of the sea and the rugged cliffs. At least we were told that there was sea and rugged cliffs, but, in point of fact, there was only mist, rushing up the cliff in a very dramatic fashion. There is (or was) a start and finish line to the landward side of the hotel and that's a decent place to take a picture. The fingerpost thing is a bit pants.

Now - without wishing to spread alarm...one weather forecasting outfit is now predicting 27mm of rain on Saturday - up from 2.3mm yesterday.

27mm is biblical. It's going to stop traffic. The boats from the Serpentine will slip their moorings and be washed up the Edgware Road. St. Albans will become an island and Woburn will turn in to a lake. All of Milton Keynes will disappear. It will leave six inches of standing water on the A6003. It will turn Bisbrooke in to an promontory, a safe haven for Belgian fishing boats. Not that I mean to worry you......but I'm purchasing snorkels for TMN and Wanda


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> ha ha - bikehike wouldn't be bullied, even using the turn off road following option, which is weird.
> 
> Here's Leg one - with 2 minor diversions for cut throughs - one at Redbourn, the other in the centre of Kettering.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uhtxndspahnbqkyz
> ...


 
I have got bikehike to do the Redbourn cut-through - but you do have to switch off follow by roads quite a bit before, so really, when your cursor is in Redbourn High Street.

If you're volunteering to do the rest of the gpx files, I'll leave you to it!!


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I see what you mean Stu. We concentrated on getting a picture of the sea and the rugged cliffs. At least we were told that there was sea and rugged cliffs, but, in point of fact, there was only mist, rushing up the cliff in a very dramatic fashion. There is (or was) a start and finish line to the landward side of the hotel and that's a decent place to take a picture. The fingerpost thing is a bit pants.
> 
> Now - without wishing to spread alarm...one weather forecasting outfit is now predicting 27mm of rain on Saturday - up from 2.3mm yesterday.
> 
> 27mm is biblical. It's going to stop traffic. The boats from the Serpentine will slip their moorings and be washed up the Edgware Road. St. Albans will become an island and Woburn will turn in to a lake. All of Milton Keynes will disappear. It will leave six inches of standing water on the A6003. It will turn Bisbrooke in to an promontory, a safe haven for Belgian fishing boats. Not that I mean to worry you......but I'm purchasing snorkels for TMN and Wanda


 
This biblical deluge, is that for the leg to Bingham? I may be riding the Pino with an empty front seat if so.


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Now - without wishing to spread alarm...one weather forecasting outfit is now predicting 27mm of rain on Saturday - up from 2.3mm yesterday.
> 
> 27mm is biblical. It's going to stop traffic. The boats from the Serpentine will slip their moorings and be washed up the Edgware Road. St. Albans will become an island and Woburn will turn in to a lake. All of Milton Keynes will disappear. It will leave six inches of standing water on the A6003. It will turn Bisbrooke in to an promontory, a safe haven for Belgian fishing boats. Not that I mean to worry you......but I'm purchasing snorkels for TMN and Wanda


 
I should forget the fancy ceramic wax chain lube, then?


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I have got bikehike to do the Redbourn cut-through - but you do have to switch off follow by roads quite a bit before, so really, when your cursor is in Redbourn High Street.
> 
> If you're volunteering to do the rest of the gpx files, I'll leave you to it!!


 
I've got days 3 & 5 pencilled in for today at some point as they're the twistingest according to experts.

After that, well, it's not like I'm busy at work...


----------



## User10571 (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> .....Now - without wishing to spread alarm...one weather forecasting outfit is now predicting 27mm of rain on Saturday - up from 2.3mm yesterday......


 

Nothing serious then.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

'DZ and Ms. DZ had made the most elaborate preparations...'


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

'StuAff's new wet weather gear was the talk of Portsmouth'


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

TMN's new range of life preserves for shorties was going down (in) a storm


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

on tonight's wet-weather stage, helmets are optional


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2012)

1887144 said:


> We could use it to carry stuff,* dry socks, bananas, that sort of thing.*


 
Not forgetting spare miniature towels for wet bats.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

The Halls found inspiration in Hockney....


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

...as did TC


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

but of Adrian there was no trace....


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2012)

1887209 said:


> Sweet.


Exactly. We can't just leave them to get wet and cold.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2012)

I may have to rethink this as I'll be heading back in to a headwind on Saturday and I think I've got wet enough in the last week!!! After all I'm not a duck!!


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Exactly. We can't just leave them to get wet and cold.


 We could fry them and have them for breakfast. Two birds (or bats) with one stone as they wouldn't be cold anymore!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> TMN's new range of life preserves for shorties was going down (in) a storm


you know what - TMN does remind me a little of La Lohan in her prime. Could they be related?


----------



## rb58 (12 Jun 2012)

1887223 said:


> I thought rhyming slang was a cockney thing.


LOL


----------



## rb58 (12 Jun 2012)

iLB said:


> Is it true you have to pay a local 'tog to get a photo in front of either the LE or JoG sign posts?


At LE the sign post thingy is fenced off and the price of a photo is £9.50 as far as I could see. However, the tack-fest that is Lands End doesn't awaken until 10.00, and I was there at 9. It's not a very hospitable place at 9!


----------



## StuartG (12 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> 27mm is biblical. It's going to stop traffic.


Well after taking down the odd South Circ Artic I have every confidence in following our leader to the promised land ...


----------



## iLB (12 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> At LE the sign post thingy is fenced off and the price of a photo is £9.50 as far as I could see. However, the tack-fest that is Lands End doesn't awaken until 10.00, and I was there at 9. It's not a very hospitable place at 9!
> View attachment 10110


 
excited for the tack fest....nice shoes


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

oh for f*** sake - just finished fettling bike - new cart holders nicely in brakes (haven't fixed squeal yet, but I will), weird front mech thing fixed - shifting = sweet and smooth, carra-bag fixed to bars - looks pertty good......

Then I noticed the v-shaped gouge in the back tyre that I must have picked up on Sunday, GAH! 3 bloody rides they've done. I will be seeking User10571ian advice on it later, but I fear I'll be putting the winter stelvio back on the rear at least (ugh, mismatched tyres)


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> As long as it's the 'in her prime' version and not the Betty Ford Clinic one!


exactly so!



User13710 said:


> That 27mm wouldn't be a typo for 2.7mm would it? Just hopin' like ...


'fraid not!


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

weatherspark is still looking reasonable, except I've not actually checked London, just places up the route....

London = light drizzle on departure...


----------



## rb58 (12 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> Envious of Ross doing LE-London as well....


Don't be envious. I'm sat in a cafe in Mortonhampstead watching whilst biblical amounts of rain turn the high street into a fast flowing stream. I'm really not looking forward to cycling to Honiton this afternoon. And I'm cold.


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Well after taking down the odd South Circ Artic I have every confidence in following our leader to the promised land ...


 
Yebbut there's no pleasing some folk...


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> This is getting complicated - once I've delivered my bag to the DZ bag-drop, I can't change my mind about what to wear on Friday night. I thought I had that one sorted too ...


well (and I'm hoping that Ian MaS doesn't read this...) you'll probably be able to get in to the van at Hockliffe. 

Right now the weather forecast is a bit of fun, and the forecast downpour is, apparently, special to Miton Keynes, a town that, aside from giving us the Wonderful Clive, is also home to the first Mrs. DZ. So, gentle reader, ponder this.....it's three in the morning. We are in a place that I have been told consistently to avoid, for fear of divine (for that is what she is) retribution. The heavens have opened. You may see a wiser, humbler DZ....


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> When you say 'get into the van' ... ? No, really, I wouldn't dream of doing such a thing.


sorry - I meant get in to the van, retrieve wet weather gear, get out of van.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

forecast rain for MK now down to 19mm. Give it time..........

people took the mickey over my reporting of the Met Office forecast for Whitstable, which is fair enough, but, to be honest, I am astounded by how often they are wrong. I reckon our best bet is to look at the map on the Met Office site on Thursday morning, and then hope that Adrian has his amazing radar phone switched on when we start.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

Chris has just sent me the GPS thingy for day 3. He thinks the profile is a bit ouchie. I have directed him to day 4.....


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> So - the muc-off for the chain, the baby oil for a shiny frame. And the bottle of beer? Is that the claud recommendation for a safe way to get the braking surfaces degreased?


 
For non-cyclists, baby oil and beer has the makings of a good evening.
Or so I'm told.

.


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

speaking of which - day 3 folks
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rtlpqthtdduygzwh

I am afeared of hills it has to be said, but I'm still jealous of you guys as some of that looks positively glorious.


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

day-5

with a couple of caveats - I had to cheat around the one-way system at Tollcross - DZ knows a way through. And the approach to the Bridge is as if you were driving, the actuality sounds more like the Southend seafront variation...

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eufxfaftjscmgvbq


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

that's a very good description. I have just, finally, got an answer to my question to the Forth Road Bridge peeps. The eastern cycle path is open, and that gives us a lovely view of the rail bridge.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> For non-cyclists, baby oil and beer has the makings of a good evening.
> Or so I'm told.
> 
> .


Those seek carbs should remember that beer is simply liquid bread.

But I cannot abide the smell of baby oil. It reminds me of babies.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Those seek carbs should remember that beer is simply liquid bread.
> 
> But I cannot abide the smell of baby oil. It reminds me of babies.


I believe babies have a few carbs in them that can be released if cooked properly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I believe babies have a few carbs in them that can be released if cooked properly.


I could never eat a whole one. Too fatty.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I could never eat a whole one. Too fatty.


True but after 119 miles....... and washed down with copious amounts of liquid bread.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> True but after 119 miles....... and washed down with copious amounts of liquid bread.


Good point. But end of day one I'm "only following orders" and four pints is my limit.


----------



## User10571 (12 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> At LE the sign post thingy is fenced off and the price of a photo is £9.50 as far as I could see. However, the tack-fest that is Lands End doesn't awaken until 10.00, and I was there at 9. It's not a very hospitable place at 9!
> View attachment 10110


If you get to JoG before it's awake, you'll find there's no signpost - they take it home with the at night....


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Good point. But end of day one I'm "only following orders" and four pints is my limit.


Upper or lower?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

interesting - GPSies, used by Chris, gives 3,700 feet of climbing for day 3, whereas MapMyRide gives 2200 feet of climbing. MapMyRide gives 2900 feet of climbing for day 4, which might translate in to about 4,900 feet of climbing, but I suspect that the figure will be higher, because, if MMR doesn't pick up the minor ups and downs, then it will underestimate the rollercoastering on the A68. My bet is that Chris will come up with a figure well in excess of 5,000 feet on GPSies.

Whatever the number I suggest that you do not follow Google Maps Streetview from Corbridge to Rochester, because if you do it will make you cry.


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Jun 2012)

DZ, I'm relying on you to turn that 27mm into 2.7mm. I'll need more than a snorkel . Might have to up the clothing allowance.


----------



## ianmac62 (12 Jun 2012)

Land's End:






John O'Groats:





More interestingly, when I opened DZ's Google Map version of our Day 1 it centered at Langar Airfield. The cafe there was visited by a ride from the East Midlands Rally over Jubilee weekend. It's now a sky-diving centre and has this useful sign:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Upper or lower?


does it have to be either or?

I prefer and both!


----------



## User10571 (12 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> If you get to JoG before it's awake, you'll find there's no signpost - they take it home with the at night....


Gawd, I feel such a fraud writing that - I only did a fraction of the ride...


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jun 2012)

day 4 done, it's with DZ for fact checking, it looks fun!


----------



## mcshroom (12 Jun 2012)

I'm assuming this is a new meaning of the word 'fun' of which I am unaware


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> Gawd, I feel such a fraud writing that - I only did a fraction of the ride...


I know exactly what you mean.....


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'm assuming this is a new meaning of the word 'fun' of which I am unaware


Yes, fun....honest


----------



## User10571 (12 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> I know exactly what you mean.....


Ummm... Stu... I never set out to do all of it. 
Apples and pears, mate.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> Ummm... Stu... I never set out to do all of it.
> Apples and pears, mate.


Yup, I know....but (a) I still have that feeling, despite it largely being the fault of others that I didn't and (b) the riding you did do there was hard enough I think...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2012)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cmmdnwlhhgvdjlfj 

courtesy Chris B. Not as much climbing as I thought. Not bad for 60 miles, though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2012)

very grateful for these tracks. simple case of lock and load on the etrex for me, many thanks.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2012)

well, Chris has made a bit of a convert out of me. I take a certain perverse pleasure in knowing the road, and relating the road to the geography of the land we pass through, and I think that can only be done by maps, but come the point where we are looking for the turns in and out of Steeple Ainderby, or looking for the left turn on to Barnard Terrace in Edinburgh, or the little track down to the path at Logierat, if I were to have you by my side, Greg, I'd be grateful.


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Jun 2012)

As I said in email I do actually enjoy doing it, what with my map fetish/addiction and all. Am on way in to work and am actually going to have to do some thanks to a very dull phone conference I just had, but hope to have the other days done today, if not by tomorrow for sure. 

Same for the other thing too, will scope out neat options for that definitely today.

Are the gps tracks working for people's devices btw? I found the most elegant solution for iPhones was to add the tracks to my notepad in GPSies and then the app automatically finds them.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2012)

Changing subject and apologies for not re-reading everything to find the answer. However it is to the benefit if, in the unlikely event, anyone ends up following me - what are the laundry opportunities?

I'm hoping I can get through with just one major clothes wash.

Which means I'll be bring one medium sized hard suitcase Dell - assuming you overlooked organising a formal black tie dinner and dance each and every night


----------



## redfalo (13 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Are the gps tracks working for people's devices btw? I found the most elegant solution for iPhones was to add the tracks to my notepad in GPSies and then the app automatically finds them.


 
Well, they are too rich to be fully accepted my Garmin 60cs which unfortunately has a limit of 500 trackpoints per track. Hence, they are truncated. I used this tool (http://www.elsewhere.org/journal/gmaptogpx/) to directly convert Simon's directions on Google Maps into a GPX track. Those tracks contain fewer waypoints (so little that GPSies doesn't allow me to make the track publicly available) but still have enough information to get an impression about the route. we'll take


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> Well, they are too rich to be fully accepted my Garmin 60cs which unfortunately has a limit of 500 trackpoints per track. Hence, they are truncated. I used this tool (http://www.elsewhere.org/journal/gmaptogpx/) to directly convert Simon's directions on Google Maps into a GPX track. Those tracks contain fewer waypoints (so little that GPSies doesn't allow me to make the track publicly available) but still have enough information to get an impression about the route. we'll take


Hadn't thought of that, ISTR that GPSies will reduce track points somewhere, I'll have a look when I get in to the office.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Changing subject and apologies for not re-reading everything to find the answer. However it is to the benefit if, in the unlikely event, anyone ends up following me - what are the laundry opportunities?
> 
> I'm hoping I can get through with just one major clothes wash.
> 
> Which means I'll be bring one medium sized hard suitcase Dell - assuming you overlooked organising a formal black tie dinner and dance each and every night


if we ask nicely at Yeung Sing, York YHA, and Glen Bank there will be washing machines available. I'll be washing out a pair of shorts every night


----------



## mcshroom (13 Jun 2012)

Bikehike has an option (under options surprisingly enough) to set the maximum number of waypoints in a gpx. Just upload the gpsies track into there befre transferring to the garmin


----------



## redfalo (13 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Hadn't thought of that, ISTR that GPSies will reduce track points somewhere, I'll have a look when I get in to the office.


 
How did you generate the GPX files? Is there any better automatic conversion from Google Maps than this "GMatToGPX" tool or did you have to manually redraw them?


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Jun 2012)

I've been doing them manually in bikehike - what I'll do for the others is restrict them to 499 GPS points.

Automatic conversions can be a little off - I've tried to do them for various work things and they've needed careful scrutiny - not sure why this would be the case as it should be simple, but no.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Jun 2012)

To start yet another topic within a topic, is anyone going to be doing the headcam to YouTube thing? It's just that someone asked me last night, and said they'd like to see some footage day by day.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2012)

still photographs have to be the way to go. It's too long a trip to be distilled in to a video.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> still photographs have to be the way to go. It's too long a trip to be distilled in to a video.


Oh I dunno. How else will we while away the time on the coach back


----------



## CharlieB (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> still photographs have to be the way to go. It's too long a trip to be distilled in to a video.


I totally agree, I was just too polite to tell her that most of those videos (barring the arallsopp jobbies for one exception) are pretty soporific, imho.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Oh I dunno. How else will we while away the time on the coach back


At this point, if I could on a work network with YouTube access blocked, I would post a link to the coach scene from Trains, Planes And Automobiles.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> well, Chris has made a bit of a convert out of me. I take a certain perverse pleasure in knowing the road, and relating the road to the geography of the land we pass through, and I think that can only be done by maps, but come the point where we are looking for the turns in and out of Steeple Ainderby, or looking for the left turn on to Barnard Terrace in Edinburgh, or the* little track down to the path at Logierat*, if I were to have you by my side, Greg, I'd be grateful.


iirc it is quite well signposted, or was, last month. Follow the (lucky) 7's and not the 77 alone

All gets a bit counter intuitive after crossing the bridge though. You go back on yourself and then turn right only to have to cycle up a tarmac covered cliff. One chevron really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## mcshroom (13 Jun 2012)

On the Western side you go down a ramp that is at least 1:3, narrow and covered in slippery moss to get onto the normal road below. It wouldn't be my first choice for a whole group.


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Jun 2012)

Simon - you have several mails - sorry, but they're all good news


----------



## rvw (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> if we ask nicely at Yeung Sing, York YHA, and Glen Bank there will be washing machines available. I'll be washing out a pair of shorts every night


Are we permitted to bring a string bag to hang in the van during the day, with any of the previous day's stuff which isn't quite dry? We'd need to label it, I assume...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2012)

rvw said:


> Are we permitted to bring a string bag to hang in the van during the day, with any of the previous day's stuff which isn't quite dry? We'd need to label it, I assume...


bring what you like. I'm not sure that you can hang stuff from the roof - but there are rails along the side


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Jun 2012)

Hope to see you all somewhere in Rutland, if you make good time it is likely you will run into this lot:
http://www.pacesetterevents.com/dambuster-triathlon.php going the opposite way at Manton. I know a little cut through you can take that avoids the dangerous junction with the A6003, plus you get to see the Ospreys with virtually no extra time added.


----------



## CharlieB (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's a very good description. I have just, finally, got an answer to my question to the Forth Road Bridge peeps. The eastern cycle path is open, and that gives us a lovely view of the rail bridge.


Some good shots on the news this evening as the Olympic torch crossed it (on the eastern side, as it happens), and gave a good idea of the views we're likely to get.


----------



## AKA Bob (13 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> At this point, if I could on a work network with YouTube access blocked, I would post a link to the coach scene from Trains, Planes And Automobiles.


 
As requested and it looks grim!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxBSOIBOylA


----------



## User10571 (13 Jun 2012)

No long missive or edict from me, you'll be glad to hear.
Just a few words that I've striven to keep to a minimum.

For some of you this ride will be an achievement of no small margin. For others less so, but by no means any less laudable.
Doubtless, there will be Riders Tales to follow. And I look forward to hearing / reading of those - including the censored/unrepeatable ones....
I'm sorry I'm not able to be with you in person.
Rest assured, I'll be with you all in spirit.
May the angels lend you wings, and the wind be to your backs.
Please do not forget that none of you could ask to be in better hands than you are for this ride.
Have fun.
That is all.
J


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> No long missive or edict from me, you'll be glad to hear.
> Just a few words that I've striven to keep to a minimum.
> 
> For some of you this ride will be an achievement of no small margin. For others less so, but by no means any less laudable.
> ...


Well said User10571, thanks. I'm sure Miranda will maintain the important presence of fruit on handlebars in your absence!


----------



## ianmac62 (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> still photographs have to be the way to go. It's too long a trip to be distilled in to a video.


 
I noted earlier in the thread that I'll be bringing a good camera along and a laptop. I'm aiming to upload some many photos everyday (maybe not too many of Day 1). Tomorrow I'll set up a Flickr account for these (as no one has, I think, got back to me on which site you'd prefer). I'll let you know what it is and you can inform others eagerly awaiting at home. Or not.

Happy with washing in the van. Bag labelled or claimed at penultimate stopping point of the day. Have to report that, in my (limited) experience, Scots B&B landladies are exceptionally kind to cyclists. Took dirty washing from me in the evening and returned it (ironed! even the socks!!) in the morning.

On the FB page, there's a mania of buying items of cycling gear. For my two-pence worth, buy insect-repellent and sudocrem. Use both liberally!


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> bring what you like. I'm not sure that you can hang stuff from the roof - but there are rails along the side


When I did a van supported London-Paris a few years ago, we had a camping style elastic washing line that we strung across the back of the van to dry our shorts and cycling shirts. It worked very well although we had to overcome the protestations of the miserable bastard van driver. Why object ? Everything smelt of washing liquid.

We had a splitter van with the washing in the "crew" part where there was a draught from the open windows/air-con. And there were only 8 of us................

.


----------



## rb58 (14 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> buy insect-repellent and sudocrem. Use both liberally!



Just be careful not to mix them up!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> iirc it is quite well signposted, or was, last month. Follow the (lucky) 7's and not the 77 alone
> 
> All gets a bit counter intuitive after crossing the bridge though. You go back on yourself and then turn right only to have to cycle up a tarmac covered cliff. One chevron really doesn't do it justice.


that's right. I'm going to tell people to change in to their lowest gear for the right turn. There is a kind of tarmac on-ramp leading to the western side of the bridge - you have to loop to the left, and then turn right


----------



## StuartG (14 Jun 2012)

Be careful of the hi-viz. Flies just love yellow ...


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> When I did a van supported London-Paris a few years ago, we had a camping style elastic washing line that we strung across the back of the van to dry our shorts and cycling shirts. It worked very well although we had to overcome the protestations of the miserable bastard van driver. Why object ? Everything smelt of washing liquid.
> 
> We had a splitter van with the washing in the "crew" part where there was a draught from the open windows/air-con. And there were only 8 of us................


 
Thanks, Andrew. I've packed four hanks of soft washing line (thinking of the journey south and tying bikes into place). Happy to use one to help dry things during the day. Just made note to pack pegs!

Perhaps you'd show me (either at Wellingborough when we swop or at Bingham at the end of Day 1) how you rigged up a line for a through-flow of air.

When I volunteered to drive I told DZ that I'd been on one supported ride (Channel to Med last September) and had learned (a) what I appreciated about the driver and (b) what I didn't! Hope to provide service based on (a).

I'm sure DZ will get this point across, but can I make an early emphasis? On my supported ride, we were small in number and all stayed at the same accommodation each night. On this ride, we're large in number and staying at four, five or more places overnight. In the morning, DZ will say that luggage from place "x" has to be ready for the van at time "y". Please stick to this and none of us will be miserable bastards upset. I plan now to pack two alarm clocks and order early breakfasts!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> I'm sure DZ will get this point across, but can I make an early emphasis? On my supported ride, we were small in number and all stayed at the same accommodation each night. On this ride, we're large in number and staying at four, five or more places overnight. In the morning, DZ will say that luggage from place "x" has to be ready for the van at time "y". Please stick to this and none of us will be miserable bastards upset. I plan now to pack two alarm clocks and order early breakfasts!


Good point well made Ian. We've signed up to a group ride and that means cooperation and collaboration all day every day in every aspect of the logistics and out on the road.

Even for individualists like me.


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Jun 2012)

Photos of the Tour! I have created a "collection" in Flickr called "LonJoG". Within the "collection", there will be daily "sets".

To get it going, and to check that you can all see it, I've posted one photo into the set "Day 1 ..." (It's my usual signature photo.)

The link, I hope, is http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmac55/collections/72157630062966957/ although if you know a quicker way to access this, let me know.

You could pass the link on to nearest and dearest. I aim to upload a new "set" of photos each day.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Good point well made Ian. We've signed up to a group ride and that means cooperation and collaboration all day every day in every aspect of the logistics and out on the road.
> 
> Even for individualists like me.


Hear hear!!! 
In other news, this weekend some of the other participants in last year's travesty (I can't really say people I rode with, because I didn't ride much with them) are doing an orbital London ride in honour of the Falklands War anniversary. In two days. With about 10 rest stops (yes, I mean rest stops, not just pull-off-the-road-and-have-a-banana). Suggestions that they might do it in one go (as Adam, 'teef and others did a couple of years back) were rejected. I pour scorn on their mileage-handling abilities, so should you.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2012)

1890018 said:


> I hope that the next week is going to be a positive healing process for you Stu.


I know it will be entirely positive.


----------



## rb58 (14 Jun 2012)

The Met Office is showing a following wind for the start. Which is a huge relief as I've spent the last 4 days cycling into a headwind and my legs now need all the help they can get.


----------



## StuartG (14 Jun 2012)

Sadly the tailwind forecast has weakened ... we may even have to pedal!


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Jun 2012)

I'm going to have a go at writing a blog each evening. I did start one months ago so I brought it back to life with an entry today. Can you see it at http://ianmac55.wordpress.com/2012/06/14/the-fridays-tour-london-to-john-ogroats-lonjog/? I hope it's publicly viewable and again nearest and dearest can view it. Again, there's probably a quicker way to access it, maybe just up to the .com/ part.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2012)

It works, and yes you only need the domain bit, just checked that too.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> Hear hear!!!
> In other news, this weekend some of the other participants in last year's travesty (I can't really say people I rode with, because I didn't ride much with them) are doing an orbital London ride in honour of the Falklands War anniversary. In two days. With about 10 rest stops (yes, I mean rest stops, not just pull-off-the-road-and-have-a-banana). Suggestions that they might do it in one go (as Adam, 'teef and others did a couple of years back) were rejected. I pour scorn on their mileage-handling abilities, so should you.


 Stu, you really have to let this go. It's time.


----------



## redflightuk (14 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> I'm going to have a go at writing a blog each evening. I did start one months ago so I brought it back to life with an entry today. Can you see it at http://ianmac55.wordpress.com/2012/06/14/the-fridays-tour-london-to-john-ogroats-lonjog/? I hope it's publicly viewable and again nearest and dearest can view it. Again, there's probably a quicker way to access it, maybe just up to the .com/ part.


Works fine for me Ian. I've put an rss link to my own blog page http://redflightuk.blogspot.co.uk/ and a link to the flickr page.


----------



## mistral (14 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Stu, you really have to let this go. It's time.


 
Has the rucksack mystery finally been solved, does it contain the proverbial 'monkey'


----------



## theclaud (14 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Sadly the tailwind forecast has weakened ... we may even have to pedal!



Outrageous! I demand a refund. And if I can't get a refund, I'll settle for a beer.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Jun 2012)

Best of luck to my Friday friends. I am sure you are going to have an awesome tour.


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jun 2012)

A few word of wisdom (possibly) from me, even though I'm only doing the first night/day*. For anyone who hasn't cycled more more than 2 days consecutively, don't worry about the overall distance. Enjoy each day as a separate journey. You'll be in the company of friends, so share and accept encouragement. 

Yes, there will be hills, and you may feel a few wobbles internally, possibly on Day 4, but remember it's not a race so it doesn't matter how long it takes. As you pass into Scotland, the views and general vistas you will encounter will mask any lingering concerns you may have. Make sure you put on clean shorts every day. If you can face it, give your legs a cold shower/bath as soon as you can, after stopping each night.

Get some plenty of rest tonight and don't do anything strenuous. For those in a relationship, don't be too amorous from a nookie point of view tonight - save your strength. And if you're a unicyclist, take it easy, as you'll need your wrists for the bumpy surface on the A68. 

And finally, keep smiling. This will be something you'll rememember for a long time.



* Actually I'm not even doing all of the 1st leg, as I'm joining 30 miles down the road in Dunstable!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jun 2012)

I have a tandem (and what a tandem!) in the hall, and a suitcase with a label on it in the front room. It's all starting to look pretty serious


----------



## clarion (14 Jun 2012)

Is this ride coming up soon?


----------



## srw (14 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Sadly the tailwind forecast has weakened ... we may even have to pedal!


The good news is that the further north we get, the closer we get to the predicted track of the depression - and the stronger the tailwinds.


----------



## BigGee (14 Jun 2012)

Best of luck everybody and I am sure you will have a fantastic journey.

Arriving at lands end was one of the two best feelings I have ever had on a bike, the other being arriving in Vancouver having done the west coast of USA. Its an emotional experience, a mixture of relief, pride and self satisfaction and not some disbelief that you are finally there. Keep your eyes on the prize and you will remember it for the rest of your lives.

Have a great ride and most of all enjoy it.


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I have a tandem (and what a tandem!) in the hall, and a suitcase with a label on it in the front room. It's all starting to look pretty serious


And I ever get out of this bloody office and load up the Galaxy, you'll have two red bags (camping kit) and two blue bags (hotel kit) as well. (Clever colour coding and labels done, to boot!)
This assuming I can
A) navigate across The Great Wen to Dellzeqq Towers and 
B) keep the damned bike upright with all this luggage on it in London Rush Hour Traffic.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jun 2012)

Good luck to everyone on the ride! Enjoy it! I'm sure you'll all have lots of fun (some of the fun may even not involve beer!)


----------



## srw (14 Jun 2012)

The tandem is delivered to dellzeqq towers, to avoid the need to smuggle tomorrow night.
The routes and overnight stops are plotted and transferred to the GPS unit.*
A luggage label has been procured.
A list of accommodation has been taken upstairs for checking and confirmation.
A sleep surplus has been built up.
Kit lists have been generated and will be packed.

What more is there to do? Oh yes, cycle a few hundred miles.

*We're not actually going north, according to Mr Garmin. We're going North-North-West for a few hundred miles, then turning right north of Inverness and going North-East by East.


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Jun 2012)

Ditto with lists.

Now actually off to Wellingborough for contemporary jazz (Mark Nightingale Quartet, since you ask; one of the few trombonists in modern post-bop jazz) and I shall pass Tesco and think of the first breakfast.

See you all at HPC tomorrow.


----------



## rvw (14 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> The tandem is delivered to dellzeqq towers, to avoid the need to smuggle tomorrow night.
> The routes and overnight stops are plotted and transferred to the GPS unit.*
> A luggage label has been procured.
> A list of accommodation has been taken upstairs for checking and confirmation.
> ...


 
Meanwhile, upstairs (on the computer attached to a printer), email confirmations from half the hotels - those booked online - have been printed out, and phone calls made to the other half. Three of the four booked by phone have confirmed happily: one is checking and ringing back - which doesn't entirely fill me with confidence...


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Jun 2012)

What do you mean that 1st birthday party food isn't optimal pre-ride sustenance?


----------



## srw (14 Jun 2012)

rvw said:


> one is checking and ringing back - which doesn't entirely fill me with confidence...


Apparently it's Glenbank at Jedburgh - who, when I rang, said that they have two double rooms. One of which has gone to Simon and Susie, the other of which should be ours.


----------



## fimm (14 Jun 2012)

Have a good trip everybody - and remember, you will enjoy the second half of Carter Bar!!


----------



## rb58 (14 Jun 2012)

Sounds like I'd better make some confirmation calls tomorrow. And pack a bag - although having done the last 4 days with the smallest of small rack bags, it shouldn't take long!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> Apparently it's Glenbank at Jedburgh - who, when I rang, said that they have two double rooms. One of which has gone to Simon and Susie, the other of which should be ours.


have no fears - you are in Room 1


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jun 2012)

I've only (re)confirmed two of my bookings, but I'm sure I'll be fine. Mild panic tomorrow, possibly, as I've not yet packed and need to get tough casual shoes cos I'm not used to 'proper' countryside roads . User10571, you'll be missed. I just assumed you'd be there. Thinking of staying overnight in Ed on the Wednesday and train back on the Thursday as I'm unlikely to go to Scotland again


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Jun 2012)

This is really exciting, already I have stood in awe and witnessed with my own eyes The Beautiful Tandem in Dellzeqq Towers. Not to mention the fantastic colour-coded luggage label system. And to do this I had only to negotiate a bit of the South Circular on a Galaxy with 35 kilos of luggage in the London Rush Hour. 

Er, I don't lkke to raise this subject so early in the tour, but are we going on roads a bit quieter than that? At all?


----------



## Lyrical (14 Jun 2012)

I'm overcome with jealousy.

Good luck and have fun all~!


----------



## User10571 (14 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> IUser10571, you'll be missed. I just assumed you'd be there.


Ta, Wanda - unfortunately other stuff prevails... I hope you all have a fab ride and adventure
EDIT: I know you will.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2012)

None of my bookings reconfirmed- I've never done that at any hotel ever. Worst case sleeping in the van  Probably ring around just in case...(I assume I'm somewhere on the Glenbank list...).

Viner's been into the LBS today- they gave it the once-over the other day, chain & rear tyre both on their last legs, so got them done just in case. Will pick it up tomorrow. Have the day off tomorrow, shame the forecast's so bad down here, could have got some more miles in. Packing won't take long. Will probably head up to the smoke 7-8 ish, drop the bag off at Chez DZ in plenty of time. Are there any plans for a pre-ride meetup?

Simon, could we have a final roll-call? Been a while since a list has been up.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Thinking of staying overnight in Ed on the Wednesday and train back on the Thursday as I'm unlikely to go to Scotland again


 
Why not? Pretty sure you'll want to go back after this- we're not visiting Fort William, or Glencoe, or Inverness, to name but three lovely bits....


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jun 2012)

Wishing all you Friday people a wonderful trip.
Have fun.


----------



## redfalo (15 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Is this ride coming up soon?


I don't think so. It's more than 23 hours until it's going to start.


----------



## CharlieB (15 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> Simon, could we have a final roll-call? Been a while since a list has been up.


In particular, how many are in this from start to finish?


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jun 2012)

the team

Adrian C
Alan L
Charlie B
Chris H
Chris W
Claudine C
Eddie C
Georgios V
Gordon P
Greg C
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
John E
Marcus C
Mark A
Martin B
Michael A
Michael Q
Mick D
Miranda S
Nigel H
Olaf S
Rachel W
Rebecca E
Ross C
Sahar A
Simon L
Stephen W
Stuart A
Stuart G
Susie F
Titus
Xi C
Chris B
Adam B
Ian McS
Clive B
Marilyn
Matthew T
Cate R
Simon Lo
Anne H
Joan S
TJ A
Steve VW
Tim H
Sonia W
Louise L
Els V
Rebecca O-B
Andrew Br
Ed K

not all of us will be at the start -

thirty six from the start (or close to the start) to finish and two more going from London to Scotland


----------



## Sketchley (15 Jun 2012)

Good luck tonight everyone, can't wait to meet you all in morning.


----------



## StuAff (15 Jun 2012)

No Sleep Till Bingham!!!


----------



## clarion (15 Jun 2012)

Except a little nap when I get home from work this afternoon.


----------



## redjedi (15 Jun 2012)

Good luck all. I'll look forward to the updates.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2012)

Lyrical said:


> I'm overcome with jealousy.
> 
> Good luck and have fun all~!


I'm overcome with sheer ruddy terror!


----------



## CharlieB (15 Jun 2012)

A quick 9 mile whizz round the Chilterns this morning, as a final bit of hill practice, coffee and panini at Caffè Nero. Was that wise, I wonder?
Now on my way out to deliver the baggage to DZ towers and lo, it's raining!
Other than that, I suppose I'm as set as I'll ever be.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

must....resist.....further....fettling....of......bike......

Bag is off to DZ towers along with package of print - am debating whether to chuck a mini dry bag into the saddlebag, just in case....


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 Jun 2012)

You're all bloody mental! Good luck and I'm sure you'll have a ball


----------



## StuAff (15 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I'm overcome with sheer ruddy terror!


We're not that terrifying, are we?


----------



## rb58 (15 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I've been doing them manually in bikehike - what I'll do for the others is restrict them to 499 GPS points.
> 
> Automatic conversions can be a little off - I've tried to do them for various work things and they've needed careful scrutiny - not sure why this would be the case as it should be simple, but no.


For those of you with the eTrex, Arallsopp of this parish put together a nice YouTube tutorial on how he creates a file for the eTrex that has *both* turn by turn instructions and a track on the map. Here.
I've also turned this into a series of steps by steps instructions (in MS Word) which includes dealing with the 500 waypoint limit on Garmin devices and a couple of other quirky things too. Let me know if this is of interest and I can post it up.


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Jun 2012)

Wishing you all a fantastic journey. 

I am quite jealous and I know once you get up North, it will be simply amazing. And the bit I learnt touring, is that no matter what mother nature chucks at you, that once you are home, the great memories push the bad weather away from knowledge.. rain, pah! Beer also helps too.. 

Enjoy!


----------



## clivedb (15 Jun 2012)

The biblical downpour has just arrived in Milton Keynes - torrential rain, thunder and hail. The forecast is that it will happen now and clear by tonight - let's hope so! See you all later at HPC unless MK is due to be washed away altogether today!


----------



## ianmac62 (15 Jun 2012)

clivedb said:


> The biblical downpour has just arrived in Milton Keynes - torrential rain, thunder and hail. The forecast is that it will happen now and clear by tonight - let's hope so! See you all later at HPC unless MK is due to be washed away altogether today!


 
Still sunny just further north in Northampton. Forecast says it's due to sweep north during the evening (?) leaving London to Wellingborough dry for tonight! Bet that's put the kybosh on it!


----------



## srw (15 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> have no fears - you are in Room 1


We had a call back at 9:30. Phew.


----------



## clarion (15 Jun 2012)

1891411 said:


> You are so rock 'n' roll.


 
I scare myself sometimes.


----------



## redfalo (15 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> For those of you with the eTrex, Arallsopp of this parish put together a nice YouTube tutorial on how he creates a file for the eTrex that has *both* turn by turn instructions and a track on the map. Here.
> I've also turned this into a series of steps by steps instructions (in MS Word) which includes dealing with the 500 waypoint limit on Garmin devices and a couple of other quirky things too. Let me know if this is of interest and I can post it up.


Yes, I'd be highly interested.


----------



## clarion (15 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Wishing you all a fantastic journey.


 
I'd prefer Fantastic Voyage, if it's all the same to you. Though Katie Saylor had a certain something...


----------



## srw (15 Jun 2012)

clivedb said:


> The biblical downpour has just arrived in Milton Keynes - torrential rain, thunder and hail. The forecast is that it will happen now and clear by tonight - let's hope so! See you all later at HPC unless MK is due to be washed away altogether today!


We've just had it in Amersham - two separate spells of torrential rain with a lull in the middle. The skies have just cleared, and I'm sitting in sunshine.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jun 2012)

Good luck everybody and have a great ride!


----------



## clivedb (15 Jun 2012)

1891619 said:


> We can only hope.


 
& Croydon?


----------



## thom (15 Jun 2012)

Good luck everyone and don't forget the chamois cream !


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2012)

clivedb said:


> & Croydon?


 Croydon is still here unless it's a figment of my disturbed imagination (not something to be ruled out lightly)


----------



## rb58 (15 Jun 2012)

1891656 said:


> On my shopping list with nurophen and immodium. That lot should cover all eventuallies


And midge repellent....


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2012)

1891662 said:


> Are Haribo hallucinogenic?


 Depends how many you have!


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jun 2012)

1891662 said:


> Are Haribo hallucinogenic?


only the purple ones


----------



## thom (15 Jun 2012)

1891662 said:


> Are Haribo hallucinogenic?


I find Ritter Sport a good antidote to Haribo highs. Chocolate with exercise credentials - what more could you ask for ?


----------



## clarion (15 Jun 2012)

1891662 said:


> Are Haribo hallucinogenic?


 
Only the ones with the arms reaching out to grab you and the eyes the eyes! all watchingme and the sky leaks down the walls into the bikes until the world is in the innertube and it just goes round and round and the eyes watching and it's all gone purple. And green. And dellzeqq's face is on a headtube. Why is dellzeqq's face on a headtube? He's smiling, this can't be real, and Davy's legs are cycling by themselves (Oh. OK, that bit's real)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> We're not that terrifying, are we?


Read the 10 or so posts above and I think you'll have your answer!


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Only the ones with the arms reaching out to grab you and the eyes the eyes! all watchingme and the sky leaks down the walls into the bikes until the world is in the innertube and it just goes round and round and the eyes watching and it's all gone purple. And green. And dellzeqq's face is on a headtube. Why is dellzeqq's face on a headtube? He's smiling, this can't be real, and Davy's legs are cycling by themselves (Oh. OK, that bit's real)


Is DZ going to have to add "and guys, please, whatever you do, avoid the purple haribo" to the pre-ride talk? Or maybe that should be Wavy Davy Walnuts?

Just got plenty wetter and blowier in Crystal Palace - this shgould be the second wave of the storm front (he says hopefully)

Have changed what I'm wearing about three times so far - massive tart that I am.


----------



## StuartG (15 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Just got plenty wetter and blowier in Crystal Palace - this shgould be the second wave of the storm front (he says hopefully)


And down the hill in Sydenham ...


----------



## clarion (15 Jun 2012)

There's something doing an impersonation of rain outside the window there, that I have to ride 20km home in shortly. I refuse to believe in its reality. And pass me a purple Haribo.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2012)

1891698 said:


> I trust this hysteria will calm down over the next 36 hours.


two chances on that one I think.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jun 2012)

it's hotting up at DZ villas - nervous conversations as people drop by with luggage


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> And down the hill in Sydenham ...


 Quite sunny currently in Croydon


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

here too - some gusts though


----------



## StuartG (15 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Quite sunny currently in Croydon


Brightened up here too again ... was that the BBC's terrible storm?


----------



## CharlieB (15 Jun 2012)

Just on the way home from DZ towers. We had a bit of a Bateman cartoon moment akin to "the man who asked for tomato ketchup on his foie gras". 
All I said was that I was going to put my Brooks saddle on the Colnago.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Just on the way home from DZ towers. We had a bit of a Bateman cartoon moment akin to "the man who asked for tomato ketchup on his foie gras".
> All I said was that I was going to put my Brooks saddle on the Colnago.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Brightened up here too again ... was that the BBC's terrible storm?


i really really hope so - the beeb have been getting all chicken licken for the last few days, at odds with most weather sites other than the met office.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

1891800 said:


> That's just nerves. You'll get over it.


whyioghtta......... (he's right you know)


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Just on the way home from DZ towers. We had a bit of a Bateman cartoon moment akin to "the man who asked for tomato ketchup on his foie gras".
> All I said was that I was going to put my Brooks saddle on the Colnago.


I'm still looking for a Bateman cartoon depicting the man who told DZ he thought Anish Kapoor was quite good.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> put my Brooks saddle on the Colnago.


He was quite restrained when I arrived last night on a bike with not only a Brooks saddle, but also mudguards AND a rear rack and also front racks but we don't talk about such things in public
Mind you, it's not the bike I'll be riding for The Tour which also has mudguards and a rear rack and a Carradice saddlebag.


----------



## User10571 (15 Jun 2012)

S


clarion said:


> I scare myself sometimes.


As does Thomas Dolby.


----------



## CharlieB (15 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> As does Thomas Dolby.


Hyperactive?


----------



## rvw (15 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> And midge repellent....


And antihistamine cream for when the midges bite anyway...


----------



## Sketchley (15 Jun 2012)

New brake callipers fitted (and wow what difference). hair cut, bag packed, clothes laid out for monring, train ticket on side, only need to create a list of where I'm staying and post codes etc and save to phone and I'm done! Excited and a little scared at the same time!


----------



## Sketchley (15 Jun 2012)

rvw said:


> And antihistamine cream for when the midges bite anyway...


 
reminds me to pack repellant, antihistamine tablets are a good idea too....


----------



## StuartG (15 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> ..only need to create a list of where I'm staying and post codes etc and save to phone and I'm done! Excited and a little scared at the same time!


Great, can you make a copy for me? Oh and what we think we paid. Little? I'm very scared ... going to bed now.


----------



## Sketchley (15 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Great, can you make a copy for me? Oh and what we think we paid. Little? I'm very scared ... going to bed now.


 
Sure....


----------



## Sketchley (15 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> I'm still looking for a Bateman cartoon depicting the man who told DZ he thought Anish Kapoor was quite good.


 
Is he the bloke that designed the helter skelter* at the Olympic park?

*only it isn't really a helter skelter, but would be much better if it was.....


----------



## redfalo (15 Jun 2012)

Speaking about getting to HPC tonight: Does anyone know if the Mall is still closed?


----------



## Poacher (15 Jun 2012)

Thirty-six of you? That's quite a crowd! Stick together and you'll flatten the hills!!

May see you somewhere near the end of the ride, around Harby, if I can face the weather, in which case I might offer a night under a solid roof to any campers who don't fancy a first night under canvas or whatever they use to make tents out of nowadays. I live a handful of miles further than Bingham - downhill, over Gunthorpe bridge, left at the Lowdham rab and ~3 miles onwards, in the eastern outskirts of Nottingham.

No camping allowed in the garden at the moment - I don't want to disturb the Turtle Dove that's been around for the past few days.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2012)

1891907 said:


> Hair cut. I'll add it to the list


 I'd get on with it. Might take a while!!!


----------



## ianmac62 (15 Jun 2012)

Poacher said:


> Thirty-six of you? That's quite a crowd! Stick together and you'll flatten the hills!!
> 
> May see you somewhere near the end of the ride, around Harby, if I can face the weather, in which case I might offer a night under a solid roof to any campers who don't fancy a first night under canvas or whatever they use to make tents out of nowadays. I live a handful of miles further than Bingham - downhill, over Gunthorpe bridge, left at the Lowdham rab and ~3 miles onwards, in the eastern outskirts of Nottingham.
> 
> No camping allowed in the garden at the moment - I don't want to disturb the Turtle Dove that's been around for the past few days.


 
Happy with this, Poacher. The campers' gear will be in the van and so, if they we go ahead with this, I will need your postcode and some agreement as to the time I shall pick up the baggage on Sunday morning.


----------



## Poacher (15 Jun 2012)

Hi Ian, you may or may not have a PM ( i'm not really _au fait_ with anything technical!)


----------



## ianmac62 (15 Jun 2012)

Worked well. I've PMed you back.


----------



## StuAff (15 Jun 2012)

Bag packed. Routes to Streatham loaded. Phone charged. PDF of accomodation numbers etc loaded and working (printout just in case). Some may wish to have the smelling salts ready for how little I'll be carrying on the bike....


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Worked well. I've PMed you back.


I too have "started a conversation" with you Ian, about lending a hand on Saturday.


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jun 2012)

One last cuppa then back to stables sort Reds feed for the week, then the prologue starts at 7pmish. I'll take a steady ride to the luggage drop off then find something to eat. 
See you all later Fridays.


----------



## mbt22 (15 Jun 2012)

Ready to set off for the train, through the thunder and lightning. This may be a little damp.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

is fine here in crypal now - blue skies and strong gusts, thankfully all coming from south.

My afternoon nap plans were somewhat scuppered by sniffly coughing son, hopefully I can keep his germs that I've been doused in fought off til we hit Bingham.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2012)

Have a great journey all. Wish I could have joined you.
The rain is clearing from the South East. You will be chasing it north. Hopefully it will stay ahead of you.


----------



## Andrew Br (15 Jun 2012)

To the station.

.


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2012)

Hope you all have a great tour. Don't forget to have your porridge in the mornings,
and post lots of photos please!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2012)

what are folk

a) planning to wear tonight?
b) planning to keep close at hand on the bikes (clothes wise) tonight?

I don't know which forecaster to believe!


----------



## zigzag (15 Jun 2012)

best of luck to all of you - what an adventure! i'll try to come to hpc tonight to wave you off


----------



## zigzag (15 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> what are folk
> 
> a) planning to wear tonight?
> b) planning to keep close at hand on the bikes (clothes wise) tonight?
> ...


 
you could get 35 different responses - which one would you choose?


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

one thing I'm definitely wearing = the new overshoes the GLW just came home with for me - some rapha ones and in *just* the right fetching shade of flouro yellow


----------



## Sketchley (15 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Great, can you make a copy for me? Oh and what we think we paid. Little? I'm very scared ... going to bed now.


 
You have mail.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2012)

zigzag said:


> you could get 35 different responses - which one would you choose?


I didn't say I'd choose one, all information is useful......


----------



## CharlieB (15 Jun 2012)

At any rate, according to BBC news just now, we have a tail wind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2012)

Bonne route, jogleurs!


----------



## clivedb (15 Jun 2012)

1892375 said:


> Toenail painting added to the list. I might not get everything done


Presumably the finger nails are already done.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Have a great journey all. Wish I could have joined you.
> The rain is clearing from the South East. You will be chasing it north. Hopefully it will stay ahead of you.


Plus one.
You'll make friends. You'll dislike some things about other people.
One thing's for sure, you'll build a good team spirit along the way - in pleasure and adversity, and that will be a fair reward.
Have a safe and happy journey all - and no scalping on the uphills.


----------



## Mark Grant (15 Jun 2012)

I was going to come and see you all off, but today was my last day at work after 18 years (made redundant) and whilst cooking dinner I have opened a bottle of wine.... so that has probably put the kybosh on the cycling plans.
I wish you all a great time, I'm sure it'll be great and I look forward to the ride reports along the way and at the end.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 Jun 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> I was going to come and see you all off, but today was my last day at work after 18 years (made redundant) and whilst cooking dinner I have opened a bottle of wine.... so that has probably put the kybosh on the cycling plans.
> I wish you all a great time, I'm sure it'll be great and I look forward to the ride reports along the way and at the end.


 
The same thought crossed my mind too as I was supposed to be out tonight anyway but I got distracted by gin and the sofa 

I'm sorry to hear about your redundancy though.


----------



## User10571 (15 Jun 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> I was going to come and see you all off........ and whilst cooking dinner I have opened a bottle of wine.... so that has probably put the kybosh on the cycling plans......


 
As similar event has occurred in this household. Most likely with the same consequences.


----------



## redfalo (15 Jun 2012)

It it completely reckless to take sunglasses on the ride?


----------



## User10571 (15 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> It it completely reckless to take sunglasses on the ride?


You'll not need those tonight.


----------



## clarion (15 Jun 2012)

I can't see that being an issue.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Jun 2012)

Have a great ride tonight, everyone!
Weather forecast looks dry, mild, with a fairly stiff tailwind - which I hope continues for the coming week. Am very sorry I am missing it but look forward to hearing how it goes.
Best,
Frank


----------



## mcshroom (15 Jun 2012)

Mine are packed 

Grey but dry now a bit north of Warrington


----------



## rb58 (15 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> what are folk
> 
> a) planning to wear tonight?
> b) planning to keep close at hand on the bikes (clothes wise) tonight?
> ...


Shorts all week for me (although tonight will be the roubaix ones). Merino long sleeve undershirt, short sleeve shirt over the top and (possibly) a mid weight gilet on top of that. May ditch the gilet if it's mild enough as will have v. lightweight one in back pocket. Seal skins socks just in case. Probably not going to bother with overshoes, but will have them on the van if it looks like gettin epic.... Fingerless gloves.


----------



## rb58 (15 Jun 2012)

Good job we've got a van! You should see the size of my rucksack. LOL


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> Good job we've got a van! You should see the size of my rucksack. LOL


 

Just a little bit smaller the Stu's?


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jun 2012)

I managed to get all my stuff in a large rucksack and was feeling very smug. Dropped it off at D Towers and returned home only to realise I'd forgotten to pack the spare tyre and toiletries. The Carradice used might be the largest of the three I own. On the other hand, tonight's leg will be good training for the Dun Run 

I have new tyres on the bike so won't need the spare, right? I have 650c wheels. Taking 4 tubes with me. Off for a snooze now


----------



## ianmac62 (15 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> It it completely reckless to take sunglasses on the ride?


I shall need sunglasses to ride into the setting sun towards Northampton station.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

Having studied the weather forecast I have decided to bring along my Argos £9 cycling cape, which weighs a ton but is fantastic in heavy rain. This will ensure we have no rain all week, obviously. 

I can't be with you at the start tonight* but will be, I hope, helping with the van unloading tomorrow. I am at the Belvoir so will see you either there or on Sunday morning at the Appointed Gathering Place.


*This because of minor injuries sustained as a result of being unable to come to terms with my Late Life Crisis


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jun 2012)

@ TMN - taking varnish with me and lippy 

@ Mark Grant - sorry to hear about the redundancy.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Having studied the weather forecast I have decided to bring along my Argos £9 cycling cape, which weighs a ton but is fantastic in heavy rain. This will ensure we have no rain all week, obviously.
> 
> I can't be with you at the start tonight* but will be, I hope, helping with the van unloading tomorrow. I am at the Belvoir so will see you either there or on Sunday morning at the Appointed Gathering Place.
> 
> ...


V small drink in the Belvoir bar tomorrow night sir?


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

It would churlish not to. Just the one, mind.


----------



## AKA Bob (15 Jun 2012)

Olaf the Mall was supposed to open yesterday but when I went through at 6.30am it was still closed! Come to Victoria for a Coffee and then it gives you an excuse to avoid the road!


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

And then perhaps another one.


----------



## Wobblers (15 Jun 2012)

1892375 said:


> Toenail painting added to the list. I might not get everything done


 
You'll just have to prioritise, then. I presume you've got the nail varnish to hand?


----------



## Wobblers (15 Jun 2012)

I'm ever so slightly jealous of you all.

Have fun, enjoy the lovely weather (the weather forecast's looking quite good for tonight, and the rainfall radar's showing all the rain blowing northwards) and make sure you avoid speaking to any strange people[1]. Oh, and don't let Greg C drink all the single malt once you hit Scotland!

Good luck!

[1] Given that you'll all be in the one group, that may be a bit difficult


----------



## User10571 (15 Jun 2012)

'S all gone quiet...
Tic... tic....tic.... tic


----------



## CharlieB (15 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> V small drink in the Belvoir bar tomorrow night sir?


May I join you, please?


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

ok, let's do this thing


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> May I join you, please?


it would be a pleasure


----------



## User10571 (15 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> ok, let's do this thing


That's the spirit!


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

I think so, you'd raise the tone of the occasion with your well-known sartorial elegance and intellectual conversation.


----------



## User10571 (15 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> I think so, you'd raise the tone of the occasion with your well-known sartorial elegance and intellectual conversation.


What are you on about, Mmmmmmmmmartin?


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> May I join you, please?


of course, Charlie.

An historic moment, this. England win a footie game. Greece moves closer to leaving the euro and causing financial chaos across the world. And this is overshadowed by the FNRttC leaving HPC on LonJoG.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> What are you on about, Mmmmmmmmmartin?


merely struggling to reply to CharlieB using an iPad. Nothing to do with the wine consumed.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Jun 2012)

On the unmentionable and in possession of copious amounts of orange cardboard. I feel a pasty coming on. See you in a bit.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Jun 2012)

Hopefully I will see you all in a few hours, dr_pink will also probably come out to say hello as you are going past our humble abode, she would have baked cakes and put the kettle on but I've just seen how many are riding!


----------



## User10571 (16 Jun 2012)

They've gone.......


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2012)

In McDonald's at Hockliffe. A horde of ravenous cyclists eating everything in the place. And, outside, dawn is breaking on a new dry day for riding in.


----------



## Sketchley (16 Jun 2012)

Just got up in sw london, would like to say after a good night sleeps, but it wasn't. Couldn't really sleep at all, adrenaline I guess. At least I will not be the only tired person at Wellingborough..... Now where did I leave my bike......


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2012)

Unexpectedly good breakfast at Tesco in Wellingborough. Been a grand ride so far. It seems a shame to surrender our complete ownership of the roads, and allow the motors to share.


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Jun 2012)

It was a nice night for a ride so I set off for HPC to see them off. I accompanied the LonJogers up the A5 as far as the North Circular where I marked the slip road and said my goodbyes, returning home via the North Circ. I took a few pics at the start, which will have to wait for later.


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Jun 2012)

leaving home in a minute for train to london, then to bingham, to meet and join them. What larks!


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Jun 2012)

At HPC


















More HERE


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> It was a nice night for a ride so I set off for HPC to see them off. I accompanied the LonJogers up the A5 as far as the North Circular where I marked the slip road and said my goodbyes, returning home via the North Circ. I took a few pics at the start, which will have to wait for later.



Mark, it was great to have you with us, and a shame when you had to go.

We've stopped for tea in Rockingham. I think we're making very good progress, despite a few mechanicals.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Mark, it was great to have you with us, and a shame when you had to go.
> 
> We've stopped for tea in Rockingham. I think we're making very good progress, despite a few mechanicals.


TF is sat a few miles away from Rockingham in Lydington waiting for you -just phoned home to get me to look on the forum to see where you were!
from dr_pink signed in as TF!


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Jun 2012)

I am in oak ham waiting for the group to get here after a spoke went on me, turning my back wheel into a Pringle. We all thought it was a list cause when we realized the cassette was kaput too...

But the mechanic at Rutland cycles has fixed it for me! But recommends replacing it ASAP. That would have scuppered things if I was jogging! The fact that the mechanic looked and sounded like a lost member of the stone roses was an added bonus.


----------



## TimO (16 Jun 2012)

Good to see you're all off successfully. It's just as well I decided not to do this, since I've got an ill cat. Zev's got some sort of eye problem (A Retrobulbar Abscess if you want the technicalities), so I need to keep an eye on her, and loose skin and blood giving her pills and eye drops!


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2012)

Sorry to hear about Zev, Tim. Glad you're there.

We got to lunch. It's been an interesting and eventful few miles. It's had it's ups and it's downs. Mainly ups.

It's for others to relate the events, but all repairs seem to have been effected.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jun 2012)

Good to meet you all and sorry I couldn't stay longer but my better half [dr_pink on here] has decided she is going to race. At least I got to escort you through most of Rutland, it is lumpy but not everywhere, honest. I missed saying goodbye to 3 of you on the front but anyway good luck to you all and will follow your progress.
Anyone who wants to come back to Rutland on my next ride will be most welcome, oh and hope you got sorted Simon and you didn't freeze waiting around, I still think gears won't catch on


----------



## clivedb (16 Jun 2012)

There's clearly some more news to come - someone's gears - Simon's? - causing problems? Perhaps I'm misinterpreting. I can sympathise as I seem to have a chronic problem with my front derailleur - and no-one so far seems to be able to diagnose it. At the moment the primary symptom is a tendency for the chain to drop off when shifting up. Which is why I cycled last night mostly on the large chain ring. Luckily there wasn't much in the way of hills - it seemed like we hit a fairly steady pace, apart from the inevitable mechanicals. All seemed to be going well when we turned off in Newport Pagnell and headed for bed in Stony Stratford. Two firsts for me on a night ride - 3 am stop in Macdonalds (better than anticipated!) and back home in bed around 7 am.

Good luck to the JoGgers.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Jun 2012)

Back wheel went again, 2 miles from hotel. Walked it in (taxi would have taken just as long, plus I couldn't shout wildly at the sky in a taxi). Ended up on 98 miles including the walk... Still, something to talk about at work on Monday. Other than the mechanicals, I really enjoyed that ride, thanks everyone.


----------



## TimO (16 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee, I take it that you weren't actually expecting to go any further than the hotel anyway? If so, that was remarkably good timing by your bike. A couple of miles walk with a knackered wheel would be annoying, but not half as much as ten or twenty miles!


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2012)

On my way to Nottingham to catch a train home, I cut across, and came to appreciate, the wind which had been gently, if occasionally gustily, wafting us Northward.

Despite the rain setting in after lunch, we had been very lucky with the weather after a volatile week. I don't know how dellzeqq manages it, but he did very well.

I offer my sincere thanks to dellzeqq, the support crew, and all those many who have contributed to making this ride robust enough to withstand the trials thrown at it by fickle fate.

I really enjoyed my time with the LonJoGgers, and, having experienced, in my longest ride for quarter of a century, the joy of covering a significant distance, and getting to somewhere, I am envious of their continued silly bike adventure, which I am sure will provide many treasured memories.

May your wheels be turned by the angels as you speed to the far end of this island.

Thank you.


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2012)

Btw, TF, how did your partner get on in what must have been a very blowy TT?


----------



## Christophe (16 Jun 2012)

Home after 120 miles (my longest ride ever, and by far) in great company and ridden in very decent conditions (tailwind all the way, 90% dry - rather unexpectedly as well). Surprisingly I never really got tired, probably thanks to all the planned (and unplanned) rest periods and stops. Loved McDo b'fast at 4am and coming out of the joint with daylight. Loved Rutland's rolling hills and meeting Steeve (TF). Would love to go back next year. Maybe for a few more days who knows.
Riding to Bingham was (nearly) plain sailing and the rain cape worked wonders in the sometimes pounding rain I was unlucky enough to encounter. At least no serious mechanical or p****** to report from me.
Good luck boys and gals for the rest of the adventure! It was very nice again riding with you all.
Very big MERCI to Simon for all his hard work in getting this off the ground and again executed spectacularly! Thanks and well done Sir!


----------



## clarion (16 Jun 2012)

This is the rather comprehensive derailleur explosion







Right past the seatstay!

Fortunately, it was confirmed that dellzeqq's lovely frame was not damaged. New mech (well, a make-do one) and gear hanger.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> This is the rather comprehensive derailleur explosion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oufti as the French might say! That's a pretty comprehensive explosion. Trying to follow where the chain line is going is making me dizzy.


----------



## Christophe (16 Jun 2012)

I was right behind Simon's wheel when his derailleur exploded with little bits of metal flying off his rear wheel. Very impressive - and equally scary! Thank god we were going rather slowly up a gentle slope rather than bombing down a fast descent.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Jun 2012)

Brilliant ride, organised within an inch of its life. I have been up <mumble> hours, and am v v tired, so this may be a bit disjointed. Great chatting with all those splendid people. Learnt new words from Suzie. Tried to wind Mice up. Oops. Got 75km/h on one of totally fixed's additions. Enjoyed a nap on the grass outside Mcdonald's. Enjoyed a nap in Tesco in the Comfy Chairs. Enjoyed a nap at the table while waiting, waiting, waiting for my lunch to arrive. Finally at Bingham, where everyone scattered so no time for fond farewells. Found the station and waited 45 minutes for our train, which was compact and bijou. Wrestled the Pino aboard and apologised to the guard for blocking his way. He responded by saying he'd hurdle it, and went back for a run up. Arrive Grantham. Find station staff, to find where to load bike when the train arrives. Go to appointed place. Train arrives. ask driver to open luggage van door. Whistles blow. He gets on his phone. Mrs. Hall gets on train. Whistles blow. Door remains firmly shut. Driver reappears and says he can't open the door and he's got to go, they're running late. Air turns blue. He shuts himself in, while I consider throwing the tandem in front of his train. Train goes with Mrs Hall, without me and tandem. Go to office and get a bit shouty. Long story short I get put on the next train, an hour later in first class. Meet Mrs. Hall at Kings Cross. Walk to St Pancras to get train home. Coincidence strikes as Marilyn appears.

Finally home at 2145. Divert via takeaway to order ethno-grub.

Eat. Sleep soon. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Btw, TF, how did your partner get on in what must have been a very blowy TT?


Thanks for asking, we were out in Lincolnshire in what turned out to be close to gale force winds, plus it rained for all the race and just for good measure because that clearly wasn't enough, a road closure elsewhere diverted all traffic on to the course which included a very large number of articulated trucks so very scary to boot. Only three ladies in the race and thirty something men, dr_pink came 17th in 2.13.20 which I thought was brilliant as she is so light and got hammered by the wind.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Brilliant ride, organised within an inch of its life. I have been up <mumble> hours, and am v v tired, so this may be a bit disjointed. Great chatting with all those splendid people. Learnt new words from Suzie. Tried to wind Mice up. Oops. Got 75km/h on one of totally fixed's additions. Enjoyed a nap on the grass outside Mcdonald's. Enjoyed a nap in Tesco in the Comfy Chairs. Enjoyed a nap at the table while waiting, waiting, waiting for my lunch to arrive. Finally at Bingham, where everyone scattered so no time for fond farewells. Found the station and waited 45 minutes for our train, which was compact and bijou. Wrestled the Pino aboard and apologised to the guard for blocking his way. He responded by saying he'd hurdle it, and went back for a run up. Arrive Grantham. Find station staff, to find where to load bike when the train arrives. Go to appointed place. Train arrives. ask driver to open luggage van door. Whistles blow. He gets on his phone. Mrs. Hall gets on train. Whistles blow. Door remains firmly shut. Driver reappears and says he can't open the door and he's got to go, they're running late. Air turns blue. He shuts himself in, while I consider throwing the tandem in front of his train. Train goes with Mrs Hall, without me and tandem. Go to office and get a bit shouty. Long story short I get put on the next train, an hour later in first class. Meet Mrs. Hall at Kings Cross. Walk to St Pancras to get train home. Coincidence strikes as Marilyn appears.
> 
> Finally home at 2145. Divert via takeaway to order ethno-grub.
> 
> Eat. Sleep soon. Pics tomorrow.


 
We are very much enjoying the almost stream of consciousness stylee here.

As for Dellzeqq's origami mech..... WOW!


----------



## thom (17 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> As for Dellzeqq's origami mech..... WOW!


It's not even a folding bicycle...


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Jun 2012)

TimO said:


> ceepeebee, I take it that you weren't actually expecting to go any further than the hotel anyway? If so, that was remarkably good timing by your bike. A couple of miles walk with a knackered wheel would be annoying, but not half as much as ten or twenty miles!


I was hoping it'd at least get me to grantham via gunthorpe this morning, bloody glad I didn't try that now as i'd have been up shoot street if it had gone somewhere in the lanes.

Thanks again to everyone that helped with the wheel, it's very greatly appreciated. The sense of camaraderie on these things is a wondrous way to be in this day and age.


----------



## clivedb (17 Jun 2012)

I'm not sure how many have picked up that John's (Redflight) blog has got a live GPS connection so that you can see where he is (and we hope, the rest of the ride). I had a look yesterday and it doesn't seem to be live in that it is simultaneous, but it is handy. They're currently north-east of Mansfield - not sure if that is on schedule or not. His blog is here:
http://redflightuk.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Jun 2012)

clivedb said:


> I'm not sure how many have picked up that John's (Redflight) blog has got a live GPS connection so that you can see where he is (and we hope, the rest of the ride). I had a look yesterday and it doesn't seem to be live in that it is simultaneous, but it is handy. They're currently north-east of Mansfield - not sure if that is on schedule or not. His blog is here:
> http://redflightuk.blogspot.co.uk/


that tracker really is something, very cool.

They're about 20/25 miles off York right now.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jun 2012)

I have to get me one of those! Excellent tracker...

Shocking pic of Simon's rear mech. Glad it got sorted.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jun 2012)

A few snaps from day 1 are here


----------



## TimO (17 Jun 2012)

According to the tracker, they've stopped in Selby, or the battery has given out.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> A few snaps from day 1 are here


My fixer in pic #1.
My cable ties in pic #4.
Tops!


----------



## srw (17 Jun 2012)

In brief:
Only one major mechanical other than those mentioned - Mice has the spare wheel after hers developed a wibble. Only a handful of punctures - our dear leader has managed two so far. Lunch stop at Askern today delivered on schedule (and quickly) after time-trialling up the A19 despite a dichotomy of views in the Vale of Belvoir gang as to how to get to the marshalling point, and a late start.

York appeared on schedule, with an unscheduled stop on the Selby-York bike path to enjoy a jazz-funk band.

St Kathleen of Ferrier did her work and provided the southerly, but rain appeared at lunch yesterday. Today has been dry.

We've discovered that a light tandem is much better up the hills than a steel touring one.

Forecast is set fair for the next few days.

If I get around to it I'll post a link to the GPS files.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2012)

Probably not the best time to mention it as the Friday's gang is currently making a break for the border but the last photo of Tim Hall's (copied below) got me thinking that it might be a nice gesture to have something similar to present to those guys who give up their night's sleep to lay on cakes and tea or get up early on a Saturday morning to serve us chips for breakfast. It wouldn't have to be fancy - an A4 laminated sheet might do the trick. If they want to stick it up on their café or church hall walls as a memento all the better - it would make the places feel more cyclist-friendly. 

I've only done a couple of Friday rides but I've been highly impressed by the goodwill that the rides generate, and it might be one of those little things that some of our out-of-hours caterers really appreciate in return. Any thoughts?


----------



## mbt22 (17 Jun 2012)

Back home now after a wonderful two days. My only regret is not booking the week off and going the whole way. Well, perhaps that and our minor navigational foible first thing this morning, sorry everyone.

Matt


----------



## srw (17 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> In brief:
> Only one major mechanical other than those mentioned.


Correction. Someone (for the third time this year) over-tightened (to shearing point) a seatpost bolt on a tandem - this time at 1am in Colindale. Rescued from an ignominious trip home to pick up the other tandem by Mr Collins*, who magicked up a nut and bolt which has held for the last two days, and by Wymondham bikes, who have supplied a quick-release clamp which is going to be much more difficult to over-tighten.

Routes for days 1 and 2 are here:
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=2977556
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=2977623

*Karma restored itself over lunch yesterday - a Waitrose bag was put over a Brooks saddle to protect it from a rainstorm. It wasn't, as I thought, the Brooks on the tandem, but a very similar looking one on a solo bike. Belonging to Mr Collins. Who was grateful.


----------



## clarion (17 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> A few snaps from day 1 are here


 
I see that you caught my patriotic moment in Rockingham (photo 9) 

And that, when I spotted you stalking a certain person's chainring tattoo, my tactic to distract her and get her to turn her back to you was successful (photo 12) 

Photo 11 - I recommend a comfy saddle, some ointment, and plenty of chamois cream.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> I see that you caught my patriotic moment in Rockingham (photo 9)


 
Also looking for a caption over the way.


> And that, when I spotted you stalking a certain person's chainring tattoo, my tactic to distract her and get her to turn her back to you was successful (photo 12)


"And I'd like to thank my team of distractors, pavement artists and lamplighters" #acceptance_speech



> Photo 11 - I recommend a comfy saddle, some ointment, and plenty of chamois cream.


We thought it was a complication of cauliflower ear.


----------



## Andrew Br (17 Jun 2012)

Well I'm home after two lovely days on the bike.
I can't begin to tell you what a great time I've had.
Photos and more thoughts will, hopefully, follow tomorrow.

Thanks one and all, it was terrific !


.


----------



## clarion (18 Jun 2012)

I hope the rain we had overnight (now largely cleared, it seems) is not being Ferriered up to you.

Have another great day's riding.


----------



## TimO (18 Jun 2012)

It looks like they've stopped for Lunch in Scorton. You've gotta love real time GPS tracking. 

There's a shop and a restaurant / bar (The Heifer !) near their last location, so they've may have stopped there for supplies and/or food and drink.

The Heifer has it's own website, which makes it look for too quiet and selective for the FNRttC crowd.

There's also the The Farmers Arms, quite close to the same location. I'm amused that even little pubs apparently in the middle of nowhere, have their own websites now!


----------



## rb58 (18 Jun 2012)

We have indeed stopped at Scorton. Unfortunately, only the local shop is open, but they have just had a delivery of fresh pies :-)


----------



## User10119 (18 Jun 2012)

Shame the pub's shut. They do fab chip butties - that's one of our regular haunts for our Thursday night pubbe runnes!

I was unexpectedly free to ride out with the LonJOGers this morning, so joined them for an all too brief foray through the flatlands as far as Helperby (also known as Helperby-the-Insanely-Pretty) which is a village so delightfully frightfully nice that it even has gingham bunting. Stopped for a coffee, waved them on their way then returned making use of the Sustrans alternative, complete with impromptu ford, overgrown twisty cycle paths, cattle grids and moo cows galore. Undoubtedly prettier than the A19 but significantly slower. Thanks for letting me come out to play, I thoroughly enjoyed that!


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Jun 2012)

I see the hills have started......


They're just by Newton Aycliffe - I once took redundancy rather than be relocated there. True story.


----------



## clarion (18 Jun 2012)

Patriotic though I am as a Yorkshireman, I'd have to say that Rockingham (tea stop Saturday) runs Helperby close for sheer gobsmacking chocolate box beauty. Bone china teacups an' all!

Oh - and there was a beer tent! dellzeqq thought we might all get diverted...


----------



## srw (18 Jun 2012)

Phew what a roller-coaster. The last 25 miles or so up to Castleside were a little bit hilly - and what with staying just over the valley we've had a sneak preview of what will greet those staying in Castleside proper tomorrow.
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=2981300


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Jun 2012)

That last 25 miles was what had me mailing simon to ask if the elevation on bike hike had gone wonky.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## clarion (18 Jun 2012)

I lived for a while near Sunderland. The lumpy bits of Durham can provide a very challenging ride.


----------



## Andrew Br (18 Jun 2012)

Photos here:- http://www.flickr.com/photos/31668252@N05/sets/72157630178100080/

I've put all of them in, good, indifferent and bad.

Examples (of the better ones):-




12-06-17/17 LonJOG Convoy approaching by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-17/17 LonJOG McDonald's: L-R; Michael, Mice, Louise L, Mistral by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-06-17/17 LonJOG Team Fast looking Badass by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


.


----------



## redflightuk (18 Jun 2012)

clivedb said:


> I'm not sure how many have picked up that John's (Redflight) blog has got a live GPS connection so that you can see where he is (and we hope, the rest of the ride). I had a look yesterday and it doesn't seem to be live in that it is simultaneous, but it is handy. They're currently north-east of Mansfield - not sure if that is on schedule or not. His blog is here:
> http://redflightuk.blogspot.co.uk/


The tracker may go offline due to the drain on the phones battery. I'try to keep it on but can' promise it'll be running all the time. It just made it today and i hope some off you noted the high speed on the descents.


----------



## anothersam (19 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> 12-06-17/17 LonJOG Team Fast looking Badass by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr.


 
*Team Fast looking Badass*


----------



## fimm (19 Jun 2012)

So this is the Really Hilly Day to Jedbugh? The weather is pertty good here (in Edinburgh) at the moment - in fact I believe it is going to get quite hot later which might not be so good for going uphill...
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## rb58 (19 Jun 2012)

We're all having a relaxed second breakfast in Corbridge. About 10 miles in. And it's raining. Eggs Benedict were delightful though.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jun 2012)

redflightuk said:


> The tracker may go offline due to the drain on the phones battery. I'try to keep it on but can' promise it'll be running all the time. It just made it today and i hope some off you noted the high speed on the descents.


What are you using for the tracker. Seems a great bit of kit.


----------



## fimm (19 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> We're all having a relaxed second breakfast in Corbridge. About 10 miles in. And it's raining. Eggs Benedict were delightful though.


Well, google maps says it is just less than 46 miles to Jedburgh from Corbridge... bad luck with the rain, though.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jun 2012)

I have been watching the tracker with some excitement and a lot of jealousy. Looks like you are just about to go over the border. Hope you are all enjoying yourselves as much as I imagine you are.


----------



## fimm (19 Jun 2012)

Just past Rochester, according to the tracker. Now onto the last Big Climb of the day. This part of their route is the road from where I live to where my parents live, so I know it very well. I wonder how they're finding the traffic?


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Jun 2012)

I've not seen pics or heard about Stu's rucksack yet? Someone please enlighten me?


----------



## velovoice (19 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I've not seen pics or heard about Stu's rucksack yet? Someone please enlighten me?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151034192438933&l=a1e780e1bc
That little black & white & red "musette" is it. Shocking, huh.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Jun 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151034192438933&l=a1e780e1bc
> That little black & white & red "musette" is it. Shocking, huh.


 
WOW!!!!!!! It was like 'Wheres Wally' in trying to find it. Most impressed! Well, its a start...


----------



## TimO (19 Jun 2012)

It looks like they're about five miles from the border. Passports at the ready presumably.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jun 2012)

I've just back to my desk and it looks like you are over the border. Well done!


----------



## TimO (19 Jun 2012)

It looks like they've just hit Scotland, and the tracking has ground to a halt. Either they're obscuring their location, to hide themselves from maraudering Picts, or more likely have stopped for a photo opportunity (and rest, it looks like the border is at the crest of a hill).


----------



## velovoice (19 Jun 2012)

TimO said:


> it looks like the border is at the crest of a hill).


Yes it is.


----------



## fimm (19 Jun 2012)

They've made it, woohoo!
TimO, there's a most splendid view north from Carter Bar. If they're really lucky there will be a burger van and a man playing the bagpipes as well. I do hope the weather is as good there as it is here.
And then there's the descent...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jun 2012)

Well done. That was probably a difficult day's work for most.


----------



## rb58 (19 Jun 2012)

Mission accomplished. We are settling into Jedburgh. Fabulous day. 59 miles, 5,400' climbing through Northumberland National Park and over the border into Scotland. The sun is shining. 

Today was probably my best day on a bike ever. Great climbing, fabulous scenery, cameraderie, and an awesome descent from the border.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> WOW!!!!!!! It was like 'Wheres Wally' in trying to find it. Most impressed! Well, its a start...


A musette, not a start...the anvil went in the van.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> Mission accomplished. We are settling into Jedburgh. Fabulous day. 59 miles, 5,400' climbing through Northumberland National Park and over the border into Scotland. The sun is shining.
> 
> Today was probably my best day on a bike ever. Great climbing, fabulous scenery, cameraderie, and an awesome descent from the border.


Couldn't put it better myself. Heaven of the north.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Jun 2012)

Trickedem said:


> What are you using for the tracker. Seems a great bit of kit.


It's an iphone app from trackr.nl its a dutch site, or go to the itunes app page.


fimm said:


> They've made it, woohoo!
> TimO, there's a most splendid view north from Carter Bar. If they're really lucky there will be a burger van and a man playing the bagpipes as well. I do hope the weather is as good there as it is here.
> And then there's the descent...


And what a descent WOW. i wanted to do it again.


----------



## srw (19 Jun 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Well done. That was probably a difficult day's work for most.


Easier for those of us who spent the difficult 18 miles in the van...

(It was not the tandem's day. Nearly worn disc brake pads replaced with good humour by Corbridge bike shop - we started again at West Woodburn after hitting 43.9 on the first big descent of the day. Followed by a random front wheel blowout at (fortunately) 10mph on the start of the post-lunch climb to the Border. Which probably damaged the tyre* so that it bulged - and was replaced by a slightly thinner, but oddly slower, spare from the van to ensure a safe descent into Jedburgh. Ian the Van is on a mercy mission tomorrow to find a replacement 28mm tyre in Edinburgh.)

*brand-new Durano plus - ouch.


----------



## Snail Bait (20 Jun 2012)

Back in London and wishing I was doing more of this ride. Massive thanks to Simon for organising it and to everyone who gee'd me along to a first of 210 miles in two days (SW18 to York). It's a good way to learn how to use cleats and I would never have ridden all the hills without them (it was only my inability to get out of the sodding things that stopped me from walking!). Brilliant organisation and company and who knew MacDonald's could taste so good? Thank you and I hope the weather gods are kind all the way to JOG.


----------



## clarion (20 Jun 2012)

Good morning to all you people in Scotland! Hope you have a sunny and trouble-free day cycling North of the border.


----------



## fimm (20 Jun 2012)

It is certainly sunny here 
Happy cycling everybody


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2012)

Andy, iLB and the pursuit posse hit Scotland about an hour and a half ago...no one is answering his messages due to the blistering sun beaming down. Let's hope that everyone has a perfect day now they are 'abroad'.  Salmond and cucumber sandwiches for McTiffin one ventures?


----------



## Scoosh (20 Jun 2012)

I passed a group of riders at Hill o' Beath (there's a clue in the name ) around 1700 this a'noon.

The 'varied selection' of bikes (let alone the riders ) led me to believe this was a less-than-usual peloton. Enquiry of one gentleman revealed that it was the Friday Night Team on Tour.

Had a chat with Zee** (good to meet you ) as he directed the traffic and I saw the _autobus_ a bit further down the road.

Sorry I couldn't ride with you all for a bit - I'd not read anything about this ride  , otherwise I would have loved to ride out of Embra and on to Kinross with you all.


**Headset now sorted - thanks for your tekkie knowledge


----------



## clarion (21 Jun 2012)

A wet night fairing up in that London village. Hope it's dry for you again.


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Jun 2012)

Funny _and_ rock and roll.


----------



## clarion (21 Jun 2012)

Do I take it that there is a little precipitation north of the border?


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jun 2012)

No - there's a lot    - but the Tour Party might be far enough north to be avoiding/getting the worst/best of it .

What did everyone expect ? ??? This is _summer_ after all !   =


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jun 2012)

Well I made it back to Lunnon late last night, having left the others at Princes Street in Ed. I actually felt bereft and a little teary and the later light rain suited my mood perfectly . I had a leisurely lunch and managed to snap a few pics of the Edinburgh sights. I'd like to revisit once the tram works have been completed (never thought I'd say that ).

I had a lovely time overall. I'm pleased that I made it up most of the hills; only walking very short distances on about 4 occasions. I even discovered the granny ring which came in handy for the hilly day that we had on Tuesday .
Thanks to everyone on the trip for the laughter, minor grumbles, help and support. I never thought I'd ride as far as I did and my 'travelling light' aim will be ready for next year's tour.

I'm resting today and tomorrow then I'll clean Babygirl in readiness for next weekend's cycling.

Hopefully the deluge up North today wasn't as bad as feared and that you all manage to dry out in time for tomorrow's ride.

Next ride


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2012)

> Next ride


Wandas never cease! Well done...Johnathan o'Groatshire is calling you...calling...


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jun 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Wandas never cease! Well done...Johnathan o'Groatshire is calling you...calling...


 
You and User10571 were missed. Well, I missed you both


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> You and User10571 were missed. Well, I missed you both


 
You had punctures then on those tiny wheels of yours and need teefs might?


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jun 2012)

I'd forgotten about the puncture I had in the early hours of Saturday morning. Actually that was due to the new tyre partially coming off. The tube was changed as a precaution.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> You and User10571 were missed. Well, I missed you both


Thank you.
And you can always trust User10571.
That's why I like him too.


----------



## User10571 (21 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Well I made it back to Lunnon late last night, having left the others at Princes Street in Ed. I actually felt bereft and a little teary and the later light rain suited my mood perfectly . I had a leisurely lunch and managed to snap a few pics of the Edinburgh sights. I'd like to revisit once the tram works have been completed (never thought I'd say that ).
> 
> I had a lovely time overall. I'm pleased that I made it up most of the hills; only walking very short distances on about 4 occasions. I even discovered the granny ring which came in handy for the hilly day that we had on Tuesday .
> Thanks to everyone on the trip for the laughter, minor grumbles, help and support. I never thought I'd ride as far as I did and my 'travelling light' aim will be ready for next year's tour.
> ...


 
Well done Wanda. Pleased to hear you had a good time of it. Still waiting for someone to come up with the Jellybaby-representing-every-rider-on-the-handrail-of-the-Forth-road-bridge-with-the-Forth-rail-bridge-in-the-background shot. 'S a classic


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> Still waiting for someone to come up with the Jellybaby-representing-every-rider-on-the-handrail-of-the-Forth-road-bridge-with-the-Forth-rail-bridge-in-the-background shot. 'S a classic


 
What!!! No-one told me about that last year. I'll just have to go back and do the ride again.


----------



## User10571 (21 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> What!!! No-one told me about that last year. I'll just have to go back and do the ride again.


I think it is very much a part of the Dumb Run thing - rather than runs to JoG.
And, significantly (for me) one of the key things which has gravitated me towards doing the Dumb Run for the last couple of years. (I've yet to do it)
There's a photo of said 'babies elsewhere, only I cannot find it right now.
A) I want my Jellybaby up there.
B) Who needs meaningful reasons to do a ride?
I don't.

EDIT:
Here we go...


Ravenbait said:


> When I did LEPRA I think we got in about half three, which is plenty time to get on a train from Leuchars to Dumbarton East.
> 
> I have considered it. On the other hand, leaving St Andrews just to go back again is a motivational hump I'm not sure I could climb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Br (21 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I actually felt bereft and a little teary and the later light rain suited my mood perfectly .


 
I know exactly how you feel Wanda.
I only did part of the weekend section and, on Monday, I felt lonely all day.
Looking back now, I keep smiling at the great time that I had.


.


----------



## User10571 (22 Jun 2012)

What?
24 hours has passed, and not a word.

Have they fallen off the edge?

Or something?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> What?
> 24 hours has passed, and not a word.
> 
> Have they fallen off the edge?
> ...


 Iffy mobile/broadband coverage in the wilds of Scotland?


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Jun 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Iffy mobile/broadband coverage in the wilds of Scotland?


Or they met Sawny Bean.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jun 2012)




----------



## slowmotion (23 Jun 2012)

A swarm of killer midges...?


----------



## User10571 (23 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Or they met Sawny Bean.


Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## redflightuk (23 Jun 2012)

User10571 said:


> What?
> 24 hours has passed, and not a word.
> 
> Have they fallen off the edge?
> ...


Not quite. Allthough a few were getting blown towards the railings on a couple off the bridges.
You are right about the mobile coverage, gettting a bit patchy. You get a signal start to make a call and it's gone again.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Jun 2012)

Hugs and strength to the group. MTFU trembles in your presence.


----------



## clivedb (23 Jun 2012)

John (redflight) is reporting on his blog and you can track him from there - they were up and running when I looked earlier. The signal can be intermittent but it's reasonably reliable. Go here:
http://redflightuk.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2012)

Come on everyone! 50 last miles to go...forget the rain and low temperatures + the 100 flood warnings "further South" and go for it. A big challenge for you all...it will make the simplest food taste like a banquet and the beer at The John O'Groats Inn slip down like Ambrosia...






"Och aye the Stu...nearly there"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2012)

That tracker thing's great. Judging by a bit of back and forthery along the Dunrobin Road, they've just had their elevenses by the shorefront in Helmsdale and are now on their way to Wick.


----------



## clarion (23 Jun 2012)

Last day, folks. It's almost in sight. You knew it wasn't going to be easy, but this is now heroic stuff! Makes the Morecambe ride seem like a walk in the park.

I'm impressed by all of you.


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> I'm impressed by all of you.


 
Same here- only stumbled across this thread a couple of days ago and wish I'd been following their progress all the way. Admirable stuff and not far to go now.
The tracker is great (even if it does say they were doing 41mph earlier!)


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jun 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Same here- only stumbled across this thread a couple of days ago and wish I'd been following their progress all the way. Admirable stuff and not far to go now.
> The tracker is great (even if it does say they were doing 41mph earlier!)


Matching the tracker to the OS map shows Red was going the right way (downhill, duh!) on a one chevron slope, so 41mph is no surprise, as he's flying a recumbent trike. They must be almost there by now. C'mon team, dig in.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jun 2012)

Tracker says about 10km to go. I'm on on the edge of my rather comfortable sofa.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Same here- only stumbled across this thread a couple of days ago and wish I'd been following their progress all the way. Admirable stuff and not far to go now.
> The tracker is great (even if it does say they were doing 41mph earlier!)


Slow for John on his flying armchair...


----------



## TimO (23 Jun 2012)

Yes, I was just looking at it, and reckon they've got less than five miles to go now (and then turn around, and do the twenty miles in reverse!)


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Matching the tracker to the OS map shows Red was going the right way (downhill, duh!) on a one chevron slope, so 41mph is no surprise, as he's flying a recumbent trike. They must be almost there by now. C'mon team, dig in.


Ooops! I just said that without reading - sorry.
Anyway, when he gets back to his horse, he's going to be known as "John O' Oats' Let's hope he gets a Red card for doing the trip.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2012)

they've just got to JOG's......


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> they've just got to JOG's......


Excellent. But Red is shown a few miles short still.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Excellent. But Red is shown a few miles short still.


 

He may be in a group behind Ross.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jun 2012)

Ah. Did anyone run a sweepstake?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2012)




----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> He may be in a group behind Ross.


kin' Ross...

Well done, Ross - considering you wandered off to Lands End earlier in the journey.

Returning to add a 'Well done' to everyone else now 50 minutes should have seen everyone 'in'.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Jun 2012)

Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## MacB (23 Jun 2012)

Awesome, truly awesome, very well done to all involved


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2012)

Superb achievement!


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Jun 2012)

Well done everyone. Excellent job done.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jun 2012)

Just marvellous!


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jun 2012)

Brilliant stuff- well done folks!


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jun 2012)

Are you going to be riding back through Embra ?


----------



## User10571 (23 Jun 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Ah. Did anyone run a sweepstake?


What? On who would be the first stabber, and who the first stabee?

Seriously, well done all.
Am with you in spirit.
Frikkin' Fantastic!!!!! 
All of you!!!!


----------



## TimO (23 Jun 2012)

Yes, clearly the more traditional FNRttCers should now cycle home, after a quick breakfast.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Jun 2012)

Brilliant!!

Hope you all had a fantastic ride- what an achievement!!


----------



## User10571 (23 Jun 2012)

1902399 said:


> I have lists for that sort of stuff.


I thought you might have........


----------



## clivedb (23 Jun 2012)

I've just got in - excellent news and many congratulations to the LonJoggers and their intrepid leader!!!


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2012)

Rode back to Wick, just over the ton for the day and all the better for doing it in difficult weather conditions.

Best holiday ever. Thanks everyone for an absolutely brilliant time. And well done all of you.

Full write up later this week.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jun 2012)

So Stu did 400 miles today, while everyone else had to content themselves with a ton.

#repetition.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2012)

Just the one, honest...browser problem


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jun 2012)

_Chapeau ! _ to all who completed - and, as I said, I'm _so_ sorry not to have been able to escort you out of Edinburgh and over the FRB and on your way ... 

My mistake.

I would really have liked to meet you all. 

Next time ...


----------



## rb58 (23 Jun 2012)

It all ends in a tired hotel in a tired town, with tired legs. Scored 1,024 miles in 12 days cycling. Did the last 17 back to Wick in exactly 50 minutes chasing that Adrian who was nonchalantly fettling his chain in the centre of Wick when I rocked up. I've been sunburnt, soaked, frozen, and nearly blown off my bike during this adventure. Am in awe of Rachel and Steven's stoic determination on the tandem, Mark's outrageous Bromptoneering and all the others who reached the edge of their capabilies, yet found the strength to carry on. I now alsoknow that Zipp wheels are perfect for pimping a bike, and that Sudocreme should not be mixed up with toothpaste.

I have learned many other things too, but I'll save those for another day. 

Cheers


----------



## User10571 (24 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> It all ends in a tired hotel in a tired town, with tired legs. Scored 1,024 miles in 12 days cycling. Did the last 17 back to Wick in exactly 50 minutes chasing that Adrian who was nonchalantly fettling his chain in the centre of Wick when I rocked up. I've been sunburnt, soaked, frozen, and nearly blown off my bike during this adventure. Am in awe of Rachel and Steven's stoic determination on the tandem, Mark's outrageous Bromptoneering and all the others who reached the edge of their capabilies, yet found the strength to carry on. I now alsoknow that Zipp wheels are perfect for pimping a bike, and that Sudocreme should not be mixed up with toothpaste.
> 
> I have learned many other things too, but I'll save those for another day.
> 
> Cheers


Zipp wheels, eh?
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Jun 2012)

Mark's outrageous Bromptoneering- one of my many highlights.


----------



## MarkA (24 Jun 2012)

My outrageous adventure continues. Today I aim west to Durness and the end of my Dungeness to Durness end-to-end ride. I was not happy leaving the group in JOG last night to go to Thurso; and not only cos the wind was STILL in my face. What an amazing trip, thanks to everyone who made it so enjoyable. And Simon, what a fantastic achievement to keep us all together and get us to the end in one piece. Huge respect. 
Hopefully Alan will meet me on the road today. He has the small matter of 20 miles to catch up and the inevitable effects of a night in Weatherspoons to contend with!
"Enjoy" the coach home. 
Now, where are my waterproofs?


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Jun 2012)

MarkA said:


> My outrageous adventure continues. Today I aim west to Durness and the end of my Dungeness to Durness end-to-end ride. I was not happy leaving the group in JOG last night to go to Thurso; and not only cos the wind was STILL in my face. What an amazing trip, thanks to everyone who made it so enjoyable. And Simon, what a fantastic achievement to keep us all together and get us to the end in one piece. Huge respect.
> Hopefully Alan will meet me on the road today. He has the small matter of 20 miles to catch up and the inevitable effects of a night in Weatherspoons to contend with!
> "Enjoy" the coach home.
> Now, where are my waterproofs?


were you on the Brompton all the way? Crikey, I thought you were swapping to a full size at some point! Big hat to you sir.


----------



## rb58 (24 Jun 2012)

Not only was he on a Brompton the whole way, but most of us spent the week trying to hold his wheel whilst he took off down the road at a very unBrompton-like speed. Chapeau that man!


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> Not only was he on a Brompton the whole way, but most of us spent the week trying to hold his wheel whilst he took off down the road at a very unBrompton-like speed. Chapeau that man!


I feel a little better about being dropped like a blind roofer on that hill into Woburn now.


----------



## vernon (24 Jun 2012)

1902397 said:


> JOG, don't bother It's a dump.


 
I thought exactly the same when I finished my LEJOG.


----------



## MarkA (24 Jun 2012)

Just stopped in Tongue for lunch. It's very slow going on my own. The combination of rain, wind and lack of moral support is telling. I do get occasional glimpses of scenery through the mist to lift the spirits. 
Where is the Ross-train when you need it? 
I do hope the Greg-express along with complimentary Turkish Delight steams past in the last 10 miles!


----------



## rb58 (24 Jun 2012)

Alan is doing his best to catch up I think - fuelled by a full Scottish breakfast..


----------



## clarion (24 Jun 2012)

So come on - nobody's told us yet. Who won?


----------



## MacB (24 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> So come on - nobody's told us yet. Who won?


 
well I can't believe it would have been Dell not riding that heap of junk that was falling to bits under him


----------



## TimO (24 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> ... I've been sunburnt, soaked, frozen, and nearly blown off my bike ...


 
So pretty much like a normal overnight FNRttC then?


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jun 2012)

Just back from not so sunny Cornwall so missed the last couple of days, congratulations to you all.


----------



## MarkA (24 Jun 2012)

1903119 said:


> Bastard, we hates him.



It's an honour to be called a bastard by you, sir!

Now in the pub in Durness watching the footie. Alan is 5 miles away. I have ordered his food and he should make the second half. 
Oh, the last 30 miles of the ride, from Tongue to Durness is simply stunning.


----------



## MarkA (24 Jun 2012)

Forgot to add - the Brompton fell of the cliff at the end. Or was it pushed? It hasn't gone that fast all week!


----------



## alans (24 Jun 2012)

vernon said:


> I thought exactly the same when I finished my LEJOG.


 
Aye,it is the sort of place where upon arrival yor first thought is...
"leave the engine running,we ain't staying"


----------



## alans (24 Jun 2012)

Many congratulations to all you LonJOGgers


----------



## StuAff (24 Jun 2012)

Back home. The coach must be nearly there if it isn't already.


----------



## Sketchley (24 Jun 2012)

Home sweet home, where are we riding tomorrow......

Thanks one and all. More later....


----------



## redflightuk (25 Jun 2012)

Eventually rolled down the hill to the stables just before midnight after a detour in Luton due to Hatters way being closed and some jobsworth in a discovery that looks like a traffic car(thought they were just on the motorways).If i'd known that i wouldn't have gone via friends in H R. 
Tent is now draped over bales of straw and i slept in Reds stable.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jun 2012)

I caught the last train home. In bed by 1.30am. did jen get home ok? 
many thanks to all for putting up with me, am going in to work for a rest and to sit on something that is not a bike saddle.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

puncture! Never had one of those before..........

those who needed to catch trains all managed to do so. The van is completely unloaded. All is well, or, all would be well, if Adrian had not crashed in to the neighbours van. 1350 miles, and we prang the b***er three yards from home.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

1904286 said:


> You have no idea how mortified I am


au contraire - I know exactly how mortified you are. The good news is that the melted white chocolate you found in the dash is completely edible!


----------



## Sketchley (25 Jun 2012)

If anyone while unpacking discovers an extra garmin heart rate monitor strap please let me know, I appear to have lost mine. I couldn't find it at Newtownmore so the hostel there might of been the place I lost it......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2012)

That was one hell of a ride.

Random Highlights (from a very long list) ; Becca's Zipp legs that match her Zipp wheels (how can I get a pair?), the 35 mile Ross train to the Lakeside Cafe, Xi and Jacob's constant lust for life, Sahar's understated determination, Simon's inexhaustible patience, Mice's lust for learning, chasing a 'bent trike up Carter Bar, Claudine's collection of chainring tattoos, the cycle path up Drumochter, big ring riding, the unspeakably picturesque Yorkshire villages, in which we took caffeine and pies, the 'Hell of the North' which was easier than the preceding afternoon's 'Hell of the North-East', the waitrose bag on my saddle, Morecombe & Wise'ing it with Adrian, Stephen and Rachel aboard their cruise missile in the rain north of Wick, Gorgeous George's idea of 'clear', French Michael making it look piss easy, Big Michael smelling so good at the end of the day at Derwent Manor, the rebels ride to Kinross (thanks Titus, French Michael, and Marcus), the drop from Slochd to Tomatin, the smell as we went past the clynelish distillery, Ian's big thumbs ups from the cab of the van, Alex, the happiest man in the world, who runs a B&B in Jedburgh long may you stay in your element, letting the badger free on the run into Tain and just screaming at the sky, the climb up Helmdale into the clouds with Jim, the descent into Berriedale Braes where I decided to look at the road and not the GPS when it passed 77kph, the taxi ride back to Wick with the three hot chicks. No 6. The Flat Cat. The bath in Wick. The table of the poltergeist. Brown Beer. Turkish Delight and Tablet, the cafe at Dalwhinney, Glenfarcas 105, Talisker.

Lowlights (from a very very short list); the red transit on the A9 north of Inverness, who tried quite hard to kill me, you sir are a **** of the first order. Derwent Manor Hotel; no one ****ing needs a fake ****ing Christmas celebration in ****ing June you sad ****ing ****s. Crook Lodge man, if you hate people so much why run a B&B? Amanda in Newtonmore; porridge is possible, entirely possible, you mad ****ing psycho loon and I don't care about your ****ing wild cat trail. Everyone who asked "Are you doing it for charity?"


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jun 2012)

Lots of pride for the way we held it together with good ride group discipline across Edinburgh. And Doncaster. and the A68. and the A9. And for Jen who simply will not give in when she's beaten . And Sahar. And Louise, for the lattes and who made the right decision to stop suffering for no good reason on Mille Alba - if she had what we had across the featureless moorland north of Wick, god help her. And to Greg for the perfect lump of fudge at the perfect time coming into Tain. And Big Michael for the shared companionship of a bus shelter near Wick as we ate in silence as the rain lashed down. And to Marcus for being good company in the luxury caravan and the terrible hostel in Newtonmore. And Mark for good company while sharing the exhorbitant cost of a beautiful hotel room. And Alan for his tales of the last time he did it, alone and with camping kit. And Titus for being A Good Bloke. And Rebecca for failing to allow me to draft her, despite trying, because she is Too F****G Thin. And lots of people for just standing there in the rain with an arm out to show me the way. and shouting All Up, and The Tandemistas for wine and cake and good humour. And Chris for the memorable phrase: "You've made your point. now shut up and go back in your shop." And Ross for being steady. And Adrian for his sense of humour, even while wearing plastic bags on his feet. And Mick for showing initiative and waving me on to the cycle path on the A9 at just the right time. And Olaf for his bike. and French Michael for being so very Not English. And everyone really, goes all emotional......

And Simon, for showing grace under pressure. 

And everlasting gratitude to Ian for his indefatigable good humour and spot-on organisation and patience with exhausted idiots:
Ian "At *lunchtime*, or *later today*, can you write down on a piece of paper...."
Repy innumerable: "Oh, I'll tell you now."
Ian "No, I won't remember 38 postcodes please write it down and give it to me later"
Reply innumerable: "But it's....."
Ian "Sigh"


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Jen who simply will not give in when she's beaten .


 
She wasn't beaten.


----------



## clarion (25 Jun 2012)

Congratulations all!

What you need is a nice long rest.

Till about midnight Friday, when you can get back to that proper riding - night time, how it's _supposed_ to happen.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

*THANKYOU LETTERS *(to others)

here's my list
MaccyDs Hockliffe
Tesco Wellingborough
Wymondham Wheels
Yeung Sing
Piano Cafe, Bingham
East Bridgford Hill
Ococo Food Emporium
Lakeside Cafe, Askern
Raines of Helperby
The Village Shop in Scorton
Hownsgill Bunkhouse
No.6 Corbridge
Camien Cafe Rochester
Glenbank, Jedburgh
Flat Cat Gallery, Lauder
Ralia Cafe, Dalwhinnie
D+E Coaches

any more?


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2012)

This ride deserves a great big report, and it's going to get one. In the meantime, just a few thoughts..

Rider of the tour: Everyone deserves acclaim for the part they played, be it leading, arranging, waymarking, TECing, just keeping going with a smile on your face or any and all combinations of the above. It just wouldn't have been the same without you. Any of you. But one person stands out for me. Sahar. A hybrid. Flat pedals. She could have done with more preparation for something like this, and it showed. But she kept going, and kept smiling, right till the end. And she made it, just like everyone else. Behind everyone else, but worth the wait for all concerned. Your triumph was our pleasure. Bravo, young lady.

Best day: the last one. Ian asked me at Derwent Manor what the best bit had been so far. My reply was, and I was clear about this, everything in the first three days. Day four was Heaven of the North as far as I was concerned. Days five and six were (relatively speaking) a comedown for various reasons, parts of both days being frustrating/difficult/dangerous, but I certainly wasn't ready to give up. JOG isn't exactly the most attractive of destinations at the best of times, but I was with the best of people....
So: 85 miles into a headwind. Mostly raining. To a bleak little town in a bleak part of the world. Was that fun?
Damn right it was. I felt motivated, energetic, ready to take on whatever the terrain and weather threw at me and beat it. There and back to Wick, and I could have done a few more miles if I felt like it. A century in those conditions, in under eight hours riding time, is pretty good going I think.

Triumph of man over machine: Mark on the Brompton. Smalled-wheeled scourge of roadies. 

Gold Award for surviving a week in our company, cat herding services beyond the call of duty, and enduring the psychological trauma of having inferior components fitted to his bike: Simon. You are an artist, and despite the odd duff brush stroke, this was your masterpiece.

As I posted on bookface & Twitter: The Fridays do not MTFU. They are MTFU.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> StuAff for finally laying bad memories to rest (we hope) and sailing into John O'Groats through the torrential rain as if he didn't have a care in the world.


 
Seriously, that was fun......

I'm never going to forget the bad stuff from that, frankly I don't think I should. I cannot, and will not, ever believe any group ride, let alone a charity one, should have been organised and ridden the way that was.There were a lot of good bits as well, but they were too often on my own or shared with other riders and not the 'team mates'. The negative feelings have been put to good positive motivational use ever since. Hope it showed.

Sahar didn't get in the van because it was raining. Neither did anyone else. If anyone wants to talk about 'strong riders'...I've just spent a week with nearly forty of them.


----------



## StuartG (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> *THANKYOU LETTERS *(to others)
> any more?


The Big Red Truck?
And especially Ian ..


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jun 2012)

perth bike shop?
mackies hotel wick?


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> Sahar didn't get in the van because it was raining. Neither did anyone else.


I did because of the weather forecast. In the end, waiting around in the cold and rain for ages to hand out grub was probably harder than riding over Drumochter Pass (well it seemed like it to me - you all seemed to be enjoying yourselves...............)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> perth bike shop?
> *mackies hotel wick*?


I'd second the second of those. The duty manager was model of patience and grace under pressure when a lot of rather tired cyclists, many/most of whom weren't staying at his place, turned up, and was very reasonable over the use of the ballroom I thought.....

....and then turned up at 06:30 to serve coffee and get the toast on, and gave me most of the contents of his first aid kit to sort my fingers out.


----------



## Mice (25 Jun 2012)

Probably, hopefully the only time I will have ever start an FNRttC in a cab. Bike, luggage and me to Grosvenor Crescent just behind HPC. Slightly apprehensively (understatement obviously) as I have never cycled 119 miles in one go before, never mind at midnight to be then followed by seven more days cycling. I cycled up to HPC and joined the rest of a buzzing collection of cyclists.

The anticipation amongst us was practically visible. Once we were all hello'd up, DZ spoke of bollards and bungalows and we were off. Up Park Lane at midnight - another first. Along the A5 all the way to Elstree, past St Albans and on to Hockley and Olney where we stopped at McDonalds who were most efficient, friendly and had opened just for us.

It was here that I realised we were 39 not 38. 38 bicycles and one special, magical one. Bicycle 39 had four wheels, two people (to start with), an engine, quite a lot of luggage and the most fantastic attitude I have ever known. Rather than be a courier travelling from a-b which was a big enough task in itself with the logistical luggage delivery and collection requirement, it stuck with us. It regrouped with us, waiting with others for the TEC shout before moving on and was absolutely there with us all the way.

Andrew Br and Diana were the driving team for the first part of the trip and set a standard of selflessness that practically had me in tears it was so humbling. It was a selflessness that Ian62 personified all the way to John O'Groats and this really did in fact bring me to tears several days later in Newtonmore when I was physically exhausted, having cycled into a headwind for the day, was mentally broken, was now trying to take my (overpacked) luggage to my hotel a mile down the road, but carrying things my body simply, literally, couldn't move another step. I have back issues which means I can't carry heavy objects. My feet wouldn't move, I was stuck in the street, on my own where I started snivelling like a child. I managed to drag myself across the road to a cafe where the owner let me leave my luggage. I walked back to the van and my bicycle, to Ian, where I was still sobbing like a fool, feeling horrendous that despite the enormity of what Ian was doing for us I couldn't even meet the one simple thing I had been asked to do.

Through the tears and the blubbing I tried to explain what had happened and how sorry I was. Ian took one look at me, smiled and said calmly and cheerily "Dont worry Mice, you show me where you have left your luggage and I'll follow you to where you are staying with it." I could have hugged him - actually I think I did. I got on my bicycle, he retrieved my luggage from the cafe and I burst into tears, howling all the way to the hotel at the unbelievable level of kindness, care and supreme selflessness given the incredible task he was carrying out with goodness knows how many pieces of luggage and numbers of hotels, B&B's, hostels and campsites, maps, routes and a zillion other LonJog cyclists issues he was dealing with - not to mention his own accommodation and food requirements. On top of which both he and AndrewBr are FNRttCers and have given their time up to be off their bicycles looking after the rest of us. I am frozen at my keyboard just thinking about it.

As I re-read that last paragraph, I realise there are qualities described in Ian, Diana and Andrew Br that can also be described in several others. Adrian, TC, GregCollins, Mistral, Tail-end-Charlie-Charlie, Michael, Mika, Redfalo, RB58 to name a few - and the ultimate stars of the day - Simon and Susie.

A realisation has just occurred in my small and sleepy brain. In the FNRttC blogspot, it is clearly marked "it is all about the bike". Mudguards (the removal of), racks (the removal of), pumped up tyres, oiled chains and things are all advised for the FNRttC. But as far as the team of peeps mentioned above, to them it seems it is all about the other riders - it's about the rest of us. Encouraging, cajooling and guiding us along, assessing our bikes, spirits and speeds, knowing whether we are floundering (in my case actually crying) and gently bringing us along the way using humour, chit chat, goalposts, achievements - whatever is the most appropriate for the individual to keep us moving. If this means they are out in the rain the longest, cycling more miles up down the line, communicating with each other, fixing, repairing and assessing things only to end up at the back of the food queue, the last to have a drink or something to eat, they say nothing. They join the queue and wait regardless. The rest of us fally around with "can I have chocolate on that chocolate cake please" perfecting our lattes and cappucinos, keeping the orders complicated, the queue long and slow and they just wait, continually checking that everyone else is ok. These are the qualities that make FNRttCs what they are. A real example of putting others before themselves. I am truly humbled to the core.

Obviously not everything is perfect though. I mean if I hear one more reference to trains.....!

The LonJog route was fantastic. We rode through parts of the country I have never seen before, northern England, County Durham was stunning. Rolling up and down, somewhere was the Hell of the North and somehow I just kept pedalling. The variety of sheep, cattle, birdlife, horses, - cycling past fields where we could just be part of the environment without bringing in intrusive fumes or engine revs.

The steep climb up to the border with Scotland was amazing. We had been on cycle paths, abandoned parts of the A9 as visibility was horrendous, we had been soaked to the skin so many times. User13710 had swimming pools in each shoe, Adrian was wearing footwear which was less Vivien Westwood and more Tesco plastic bags/sandals (although you never know, it might catch on).
There were days when we were beaten by a headwind which would not go away. I found myself pedalling downhill. On the other hand a couple of days earlier I had ridden 1.5 hours with a rolling average of 15mph. 15mph??? Note to self - don't stay too close to Ross! I can't sustain 15mph as a rolling average - this is a tour to John O'Groats!

I met some fabulous new peeps and caught up with others that I know and love. I laughed out loud more times than I can remember, I rode up a 13%er on the middle ring as my gear lever is broken, I have been leant a rear wheel as mine is buckled. I have learnt how to climb hills with gears and to accept that some people are just superior cyclists - LeoQueen is going to shock the next ride she does on a bicycle that weighs less than a tank. Dib-dib, dib-dib, dib-dib, up she went. We all used every bit of cycling technology known to man and LeoQueen just used her legs. Awesome. Susie, User13710 and I got up those hills, we survived the rain, the wind, the juggernauts and we were all at John O Groats somewhat elated.

McShroom sang to me, Rachel baked a perfect cake, Ross nearly killed me with his 15mph rolling average - and yet he, GregCollins and Adrian saved my ride by making me realise I didn't need to carry every accessory known to man on my bicycle or around my waste. (Am sleepy, cant spell waste). Stuaff flew up and down hills as though his wheels weren't touching the ground, Stephen and Rachel sang with Susie and I for three miles inbetween Wick and John O'Groats. The longest 17 miles into Wick I have ever cycled and I loved the A68. I thought I was going to hate it and I loved it.

In fact (apart from the over luggage walk which was entirely my fault) I loved all of it. I loved the fact that User10571 and Mark Grant came to see us at the start. I loved that Butterfly, Clarion and the Halls came too. I loved seeing Flying Dodo and Rebecca Olds just standing on the roadside at 2.30am to join us. I hated that my chain came off and jammed so badly I nearly had to go in the van - right up until Adrian flew by, whipped my bike upside down, fixed it and I carried on. I loved it when Gordon came by saying "If you want a lift, help yourself", when Xi and Jacob cheered me up with how awfully strong the wind was, how Michael smiled for 670 miles and we all laughed for England and Scotland. I loved it when we rode through two villages one after the other - the first was called Brompton and the second was called Moulton and that Ian62 could cycle with Mark on their Bromptons to be joined by Redfalo on his Moulton. And I especially loved Aviemore where we found iLB and his crew from Lands' End.

I loved the camaraderie that DZ and Susie inspire through their total sense of care, consideration and complete awareness to the entire group. I have to say an enormous thank you to all of you, I hope to see you on Friday if not another one and here are some (quite a lot actually) photos (they are best thought of as reminders rather than photos as some of them are a bit blurry and a bit rubbish!) https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCJPi6rL4gqWGkwE&feat=directlink

Mice


----------



## redfalo (25 Jun 2012)

I'm still quite tired and sad that this thing is over. It was just fantastic. Big, big thanks again to you all, especially Simon, Ian and Mick (I was able to hijack his hotel bookings and he was able to endure my snoring for an entire week).

See you guys on Friday
Olaf


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

thankyou, Miranda, for this photograph...





which says it all about the A68. By my count there are about sixty of those ups and downs


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

aaaaawwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

Berriedale succumbs to the charm of the LonJoG Laydeez!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

that's a really fabulous set of pics, Miranda. They tell a good story and bring back a lot of happy memories. (And no, we didn't go hungry)


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> *THANKYOU LETTERS *(to others)
> any more?


 
Kirklands hotel at Kinross - an outstanding young manageress who will do extremely well running a much bigger place. Perfect service all round, especially breakfast for 16 at 6am.

Agreed about Mackay's - grace under pressure personified. Has someone mentioned the cafe at Brora? Proof that two people can cater efficiently for 20-something. And the black pudding rolls were a perfect second breakfast.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2012)

Mice said:


> Probably, hopefully the only time I will have ever start an FNRttC in a cab. Bike, luggage and me to Grosvenor Crescent just behind HPC. Slightly apprehensively (understatement obviously) as I have never cycled 119 miles in one go before, never mind at midnight to be then followed by seven more days cycling. I cycled up to HPC and joined the rest of a buzzing collection of cyclists.
> 
> The anticipation amongst us was practically visible. Once we were all hello'd up, DZ spoke of bollards and bungalows and we were off. Up Park Lane at midnight - another first. Along the A5 all the way to Elstree, past St Albans and on to Hockley and Olney where we stopped at McDonalds who were most efficient, friendly and had opened just for us.
> 
> ...


 

I'm not one for being speechless, not with my big gob... but I am at this report. Wonderful stuff...Wonderful! It seems I missed out on something really special. More fool me and lucky for you lot.


----------



## BigGee (25 Jun 2012)

well done to everyone on a fantastic journey.

I have just done the slideshow of Miranda's photos which are fantastic and brought back some memories of my own trip a few years ago. Bits of this trip will stay imprinted in your minds and you will never forget them.

Really glad you all had such a great experience


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2012)

What a fantastic experience - a complete one-off. Absolutely unique and unrepeatable. I now know that with the help of a bunch of complete nutters and St Kathleen of Ferrier we can take ourselves for our longest ride ever by some way. And our third, fourth, fifth and probably sixth longest ever. All in the course of a week.

Edinburgh. Don't go anywhere near Edinburgh on a bike. The entire city has roads as bad as the worst bits of Buckinghamshire (most of which are in Chesham). It's got hills and an attitude problem and its idea of a route through is a simple urban road which becomes a motorway for no good reason with an enormous slip road. All about half a mile before it needs to become a motorway.

Inverness in Friday rush hour is a bit of a nightmare too - the route through had everything I like least about cycling - dual carriageways with too much traffic, big long hills (up _or_ down) with cross winds, high suspension bridges with shitty little narrow cyclepaths and low barriers, long low causeway bridges with shitty little narrow cyclepaths with grooves down the middle to catch the tyres, narrow single carriageway roads full of people wanting to go at 60mph.

But in both cases redemption came with gorgeous little quiet B roads across hills (we don't even _like _going up hills).

Enough negativity. There are so many positive memories. Getting scalped by Mark on his Brompton in Elstree. Scalping StuAff uphill somewhere on the last day. The little B road after the landrover centre that took us to the little bridge over the Tay. Reaching Slochd summit and thinking "was that it"? Haring into Wick into a headwind and the pissing rain (I like headwinds on a tandem - you get two engines for the price of one set of wind resistance). Marking the JoG pub and cheering Sahar (amazing!) and George on their final descent. Day 1 - the day of eight counties. Scraping into Northumberland (sentimental home) at the end of a tough set of ridges through Durham. All the times the front mech managed to find the little ring - especially on Berriedale. Realising that mostly if it didn't, it didn't matter. Stopping on Helmsdale to change down to the little ring by hoicking up the back of the bike - when it did matter. Drumochter pass - the path needs a little tidying up, but it's perfectly tolerable even for a lightweight tandem. Getting to the end of each of the big bridges (even the "bridge too far" we stopped on in Mice's photo was, if not actively unpleasant, at least uncomfortable).

And the people. I'm not good with people, being a natural introvert, but the people really helped. Thank you all. It would not have been possible without you. As someone else (Mice?) has said, there's a group of the Usual Suspects (TM spire) who unobtrusively act as glue to hold everything together. Like every group of the Usual Suspects it's very fluid, and encompasses more or less everyone at various times. It came into its own for us in particular on day 4 - the people who cheered us as we flew past them with fresh legs as we got back on the road after having brake pads replaced in Corbridge, the people who helped us with a bastard Durano plus after our blowout, and the people who encouraged us to check that tyre at the top of Carter Bar, then helped us back onto the road with a borrowed spare tyre. I fall apart when faced with mechanical problems - I'm a theoretician. R is looking to go on a bike maintenance course to make up for my ineptitude.

And three very special thanks. First to Simon, of course - onlie begetter, curry companion, cajoler extraordinaire. We did our best when he was getting his bike fixed, but it really wasn't the same. Second to Ian the Van. Amazing logistics, fantastic support. Cheerful even after 3 hours of delivering to random addresses around Tain and ending up with a curry someone else had chosen for him.

And finally to the world's best stoker. Stoic, resilient, tolerant, even in the face of the most awful provocations (whether that's being a passenger at 43.9 mph down a hill on a wet road where you can't see what's coming up or turning across a dual carriageway when your pilot has misheard you and isn't thinking straight). One of the best things about tandemming is that you're rarely both down at the same time - and if something's going wrong you've got someone else to look out for and to look out for you. We've both come to Serious Cycling relatively recently - it has always been my main mode of transport rather than a leisure activity - but R and the tandem has made it so much easier and more fun.

I'll upload our rather random selection of photos in a mo, but here are three very specific memories of what's made this an incredible experience.


----------



## rvw (25 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> Am in awe of Rachel and Steven's stoic determination on the tandem


 
That's one of those irregular verbs, isn't it - I am stoic, you are stubborn, he/she is bloody-minded...

Seriously, we were buoyed up by the camaraderie,smiles and laughter so much that the muscles found extra strength for the task - thanks to everyone for keeping us going. Highlights? Too many to count... but particularly the lovely back road to Tain after the nastiness of the A9 traffic. Wonderful B&Bs, especially Glenbank, Ard-na-Coille (landlady's comment on seeing us arrive in the wet was that she'd never seen someone have to wring out waterproof socks before!) and Golf View.

But most of all, what made it was the folk. I had a fabulous time - thank you all!


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2012)

More memories - it will take weeks to process them all.

Timetrialling into Askern, giving a lift to an unsuspecting (but grateful) tourist cyclist on his way north. Riding straight through a shopping centre and up a one-way street ("I've been cycling that way for forty years - I don't see why I should stop now"). Stopping at Ainderby Steeple (my uncle and aunt used to live there). Crossing the Thirsk - Ripon road (my earliest experience of cycle touring was riding from Abingdon to Oxford, then catching the train to Thirsk and riding to Masham, where we had a cottage. We could just about change a puncture between the family. Anything else would have floored us completely.) Selby Abbey. The extraordinarily rich seam of mediaeval churches in the north of England. Reaching Leicestershire on day 1 ("we're in the north"). Riding through Woburn (a few days earlier we'd visited Chenies, the small and then tumbledown Tudor manor house in Buckinghamshire that the Dukes of Bedford, owners of the village and the rather large and grand Woburn Abbey had had to sell to pay the "swingeing" - in the words of the guide - death duties in the 1960s).


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> I'll upload our rather random selection of photos in a mo.


 
https://picasaweb.google.com/104361...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIXYqvjljqL4HA&feat=directlink

I've deliberately uploaded small photos to save bandwidth. Let me know if anyone would like a bigger version of any of them.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> Edinburgh. Don't go anywhere near Edinburgh on a bike. The entire city has roads as bad as the worst bits of Buckinghamshire (most of which are in Chesham). It's got hills and an attitude problem and its idea of a route through is a simple urban road which becomes a motorway for no good reason with an enormous slip road. All about half a mile before it needs to become a motorway.


I agree (as an Embra local) that the NCN Routes around Edinburgh are pretty awful. The NCN 1 to the Forth Road Bridge is daft.

... which is why I was so frustrated  to see you all as you turned off to Hill o' Beith (where Zee was directing you) on your way to Kinross.

I would have loved to have shown you the better, safer, quicker, more scenic route across and out of Edinburgh and escorted you to Kinross. Probably true for many other CC folk across the land as you passed them by.

Next time, let us know, eh ?? 

(I know, it's my fault for not reading the FNRttC thread - but a post in some more general section would have alerted CC up and down the land ... )

Anyway -  _CHAPEAU_  to all !


----------



## redfalo (25 Jun 2012)

My photos are here: https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/LonJOG


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> My photos are here: https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/LonJOG


That link goes to a sign-in page.


----------



## ianmac62 (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> au contraire - I know exactly how mortified you are. The good news is that the melted white chocolate you found in the dash is completely edible!


Ah, that's my white chocolate, as Diana will witness.


----------



## ianmac62 (25 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> If anyone while unpacking discovers an extra garmin heart rate monitor strap please let me know, I appear to have lost mine. I couldn't find it at Newtownmore so the hostel there might of been the place I lost it......


Yes, found in one of my red boxes today. Are you on the Southend ride this Friday? If so, I'll bring it to HPC.


----------



## Mice (25 Jun 2012)

I found some more photos on my Iphone! I put them here

https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNL8u4T2rOzlGA&feat=directlink

Mice


----------



## Mark Grant (25 Jun 2012)

1905551 said:


> All these photos and not one of my bike when it was clean at the start. Most disappointing.


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jun 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for the kind words expressed above. Everyone was easy to support and I enjoyed every day. Simon presented me with a lovely bottle of single malt just before the van left Wick for the South - thank you all very much! You must have had a long journey on Sunday.

And importantly, this link will take you to all the photographs I took of you during the week. It should open at the collection "LonJoG" and then there is a set of photos for each day:http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmac55/collections/72157630062966957/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmac55/collections/72157630062966957/

See you on Friday!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## StuartG (26 Jun 2012)

Ian - Those photos are great. You even found my very elusive better side!
But I can't find the one of yourself with the Brompton sign. Is it because I lost my glasses?


----------



## Sketchley (26 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Yes, found in one of my red boxes today. Are you on the Southend ride this Friday? If so, I'll bring it to HPC.



Not on Southend ride but if you could pass to DZ then I can pick up from him on way home one evening. Thanks.


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Not on Southend ride but if you could pass to DZ then I can pick up from him on way home one evening. Thanks.


Will do.


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jun 2012)

StuartG said:


> Ian - Those photos are great. You even found my very elusive better side!
> But I can't find the one of yourself with the Brompton sign. Is it because I lost my glasses?


Ah, courtesy of Diana, I've added one to Day 3. The file is too large simply to upload to CycleChat.


----------



## Mice (26 Jun 2012)

1905551 said:


> All these photos and not one of my bike when it was clean at the start. Most disappointing.


 
Is that like Haleys comet? We'll never see it clean again?!

Mice


----------



## Mice (26 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words expressed above. Everyone was easy to support and I enjoyed every day. Simon presented me with a lovely bottle of single malt just before the van left Wick for the South - thank you all very much! You must have had a long journey on Sunday.
> 
> ...


 
What a fantastic collection of photographs. Thank you so much Ianmac62 - they are stunning. I very much look forward to Friday - especially to you being on without Bicycle 39.

Mice


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmac55/collections/72157630062966957/


Marvellous!

I'm sure someone was on the bike behind me - she is very effectively obscured in most of the photos! 

Now that my email has finally finished updating I shall get down to work.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jun 2012)

The pix are great and bring back lots of memories - my only comment is that if Greg is going to insist on wearing a skirt, should it not have a tartan pattern?


----------



## StuartG (26 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Ah, courtesy of Diana, I've added one to Day 3. The file is too large simply to upload to CycleChat.


Flick direct link
Thanks Ian. Perhaps FNRttC's wheelette tendency ought to organise a 'Brompton to Brompton' tour ... taking time to explore the beautiful countryside we had to zip thru .... Rutland was stunning despite its size. Very Bromptonesque!


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jun 2012)

Just had text from Alan, who is in Ullapool and knackered and has to get to Inverness for tonight's sleeper. As soon as he gets to a hill he drops to bottom gear - legs are completely shot away.


----------



## fimm (26 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> I agree (as an Embra local) that the NCN Routes around Edinburgh are pretty awful. The NCN 1 to the Forth Road Bridge is daft.
> 
> ... which is why I was so frustrated  to see you all as you turned off to Hill o' Beith (where Zee was directing you) on your way to Kinross.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. I did contemplate taking a day off work to join you - in the end that wouldn't have worked, unfortunately.
I might post that comment about Edinburgh over on the local cycling forum. I think most users would agree with you!

Congratulations to everybody. The weather on Saturday was _awful_ (at least, it was where I was).


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jun 2012)

> I might post that comment about Edinburgh over on the local cycling forum. I think most users would agree with you!


Post away if you wish !


----------



## redfalo (26 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> That link goes to a sign-in page.


Sorry, wasn't aware of this. Here's another try: https://picasaweb.google.com/101258385711830372076/TheFridaysTour2012LonJoG


----------



## Mice (26 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> Sorry, wasn't aware of this. Here's another try: https://picasaweb.google.com/101258385711830372076/TheFridaysTour2012LonJoG


 
Wowser Redfalo - that is a fantastic collection of photos. It's like a LonJoG brochure. Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant!

Mice


----------



## MacB (26 Jun 2012)

Great pics there but am I the only one that starts thinking 'The Hills Have Eyes' or 'Texas Chainsaw Massacre' when I see that pic of Greg?


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jun 2012)

dunno about that, but I got the collywobbles looking at that pic of you lot crossing the bridge with the side barrier looking too low for my sanity.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> dunno about that, but I got the collywobbles looking at that pic of you lot crossing the bridge with the side barrier looking too low for my sanity.


 My work browser is blocking access, but whichever bridge is was (and there were several) you can imagine how I felt on the front of a tandem, with a sidewind! I even felt wobbly on the Forth Road Bridge, which has a high barrier and a very generously wide path.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> Sorry, wasn't aware of this. Here's another try: https://picasaweb.google.com/101258385711830372076/TheFridaysTour2012LonJoG


 

Nice T-Shirt Charlie B


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Jun 2012)

I am in owe of what you lot have just done, quite amazing. Well done one and all. 

Its so great re-living your memories on the photo albums that have been attached, just quite awesome!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I am in owe of what you lot have just done, quite amazing. Well done one and all.
> 
> Its so great re-living your memories on the photo albums that have been attached, just quite awesome!


 

100%.....


----------



## StuartG (26 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> 100%.....


That's the percentage that finished. The greatest and, to some of us, the most surprising statistic of all ... and the real meaning of the ride. It takes a Simon to do that.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> My work browser is blocking access, but whichever bridge is was (and there were several) you can imagine how I felt on the front of a tandem, with a sidewind! I even felt wobbly on the Forth Road Bridge, which has a high barrier and a very generously wide path.


weird thing is - for me I'm fine, but, and it's the same with any high structure - I start to worry and freakout about everyone around me and whether they're going to sail off into the WBY.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2012)

MacB said:


> Great pics there but am I the only one that starts thinking 'The Hills Have Eyes' or 'Texas Chainsaw Massacre' when I see that pic of Greg?


Which one is "that pic"?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2012)

1906204 said:


> You mean to say that that isn't the case everytime you see Greg?


Don't you owe me money?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> The pix are great and bring back lots of memories - my only comment is that if Greg is going to insist on wearing a skirt, should it not have a tartan pattern?


No it should not. It should be black, as black is where it is at.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Which one is "that pic"?


Oh. That one. That body's all paid for you know.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Jun 2012)

Just doing a quick sprint through as I should be working. Made me a tad teary-eyed so I'll so a very slow rerun later at home with a box of tissues to hand. You lot are seriously 'good people' I'm lucky to have met.


----------



## redfalo (26 Jun 2012)

Mice said:


> Wowser Redfalo - that is a fantastic collection of photos. It's like a LonJoG brochure. Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant!
> 
> Mice


thanks, very flattering!


----------



## MacB (26 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Which one is "that pic"?


 
That'll be the one that has finally gone some way to erasing the, ever so hard to get rid of, mental image of RichP and his crips packet


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> No it should not. It should be black, as black is where it is at.


You can get a black kilt in punk heavy bin-bag plastic from 21st-Century Kilts, a shop in Edinburgh.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2012)

1906456 said:


> Ah yes, so I do.


Bring a few pictures of her maj on Friday and we will be sorted.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> You can get a black kilt in punk heavy bin-bag plastic from 21st-Century Kilts, a shop in Edinburgh.


I have a black utilikilt.


----------



## redfalo (26 Jun 2012)

I'm STILL tired, by the way.


----------



## Mice (26 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I have a black utilikilt.


 
Is this something I should Google or were you wearing a white one outside the hotel the other day (photo evidence already supplied)?


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jun 2012)

A small cash transaction triumph! At lunch today the Weatherspoons in Wellingborough accepted the Scottish £5 note I'd had from the Weatherspoons in Wick. Barman didn't even blink.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jun 2012)

I got rid of one in a bar on Streatham High Road. Mind you, they wouldn't blink at Lebanese pounds.


----------



## MarkA (26 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Just had text from Alan, who is in Ullapool and knackered and has to get to Inverness for tonight's sleeper. As soon as he gets to a hill he drops to bottom gear - legs are completely shot away.



Just made it to Inverness in the rain after a gloriously sunny day. Another chance to savour the swaying Kessoch Bridge. Alan's legs were considerably better today; and I should know having been up close to them for the last few days 
We made such good time in the sun we even had time for a distillery tour in Muir of Ord. It seemed rude not to partake. 
Now to stock up on beers for the sleeper train and remenisce. Thanks to everyone who made it such a memorable "holiday". 
Now, do I pedal home to make it over the 1000 miles?


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jun 2012)

MarkA said:


> Just made it to Inverness in the rain after a gloriously sunny day. Another chance to savour the swaying Kessoch Bridge. Alan's legs were considerably better today; and I should know having been up close to them for the last few days
> We made such good time in the sun we even had time for a distillery tour in Muir of Ord. It seemed rude not to partake.
> Now to stock up on beers for the sleeper train and remenisce. Thanks to everyone who made it such a memorable "holiday".
> Now, do I pedal home to make it over the 1000 miles?


Yes


----------



## fimm (26 Jun 2012)

Penny dropped - you couldn't ask for people to cycle with you because of insurance and having to be a member of the club or something else that would give one the right insurance. I should have remembered that.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> I'm STILL tired, by the way.


So am I. Sleeping like a log at night, hard to get out of bed in the morning, and sat on train out of Cannon Street and was asleep before London Bridge. That is a journey of 3 minutes.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jun 2012)

MarkA said:


> Now, do I pedal home to make it over the 1000 miles?


You have a choice:
Option A: ride home and arrive knackered. Enter The Brompton Hall Of Fame.
Option B: do not ride home and arrive fresh but regret it for the rest of your life.


----------



## Agent Hilda (26 Jun 2012)

Agent Hilda Ride Report

Dearest Darling LonJoggers

Here is my ride report . . .

You know I don’t often have the time to sit down and share my thoughts with you or chatter endlessly on and on and one about gear ratios and sprockets and stuff, but . . . wait for it . . . this was LIFECHANGING and having read some of your ride reports secretly this morning when I should have actually been checking the toilets or whatever it is a GM of a multimillion pound media empire actually does, I decided to take the plunge and see if I could get a couple of likes.

Here goes . . .

THE RECCE
This was bloody awful! I was made to cycle literally hundreds of miles in screaming head winds and a heatwave. The Colnago had about 30 punctures and I had to stand at the side of the road NOT looking my best on several occasions. McDonalds wouldn’t let me do a wee so I had to go in a field – bloody hell! Also I think it rained. Plus I got a burnt nose.

Still we had the most marvellous pasta in Bingham and then two or possibly three bottles of wine when we reached York and I really I had The Boss all to myself totally without anyone else interfering and that is the best.

THE PREP
I did four night rides on four Fridays on the trot as part of my prep for LonJog and I have an idea that I got absolutely soaked on all of them. I felt fairly confident that I had mastered the art of staying on the bike in torrential rain and flooding should the need occur during the trip. My legs have totally changed shape.

Surprisingly His Dellness stayed relatively calm during the prep period even though he was 100% busy dealing with faffing and Daisy and I were pretty much safe if we kept out of his way and locked ourselves in the living room with 20 eps of Buffy. 

Luckily The Claud came over and made pasta and rather cleverly worked out that lots of people were going to turn up chez Legg hungry for Spag Bol so the extra helpings were wonderful and it was great to spend time with Mark and Rebecca too.

We were a bit surprised that people needed so much non bike related luggage, but hey live and let live I say and I wasn’t carrying it anyhow.

THE RIDE
Dell made us cycle for hours on end every day in all sorts of difficult conditions including midges, rain and the freezing cold. Luckily I had good prep for this by being married to him .

There were some really fantastic downhills which I zoomed down without use of brakes.

I fell off once and landed softly in the grass but seeing as I was only cycling backwards up a steep hill the only thing hurt was my pride. 

I was asked to read some e- mails sent to the group prior to the ride but I was honestly too busy figuring out what to wear and whether to carry the Chanel lipstick or not. So useless I'm afraid to all those who asked me on almost an hourly basis 'where am I staying?' ' whats the halfway stop?' 'are we having dinner?' 'are we halfway there yet? ' I simply had no idea!

We sang a lot of songs including 10 Green Bottles and some sea shanties.

Luckily for me I had my new socks on and that made all the bastard hills much easier to climb with only the odd stop to slurp some water (I simply must master getting a drink whilst cycling along as I am sure that would help next time and keep my mpr up which you all know is so important to me).

Some of the views were terrific! We saw many cows and sheep and some that had been shaved to within an inch of their lives. The hedgerows were wonderful, really.

I didn’t see a Red Squirrel/ A Hare/An Owl which was disappointing.

I also managed to cleverly avoid any Brompton folding lessons from Olaf! Huzzah!

THE ACCOMODATION
I met various gorgeous Landladies who did our washing for us. One had a big Rottweiller! Rachel and Stephen had a four poster bed in one place. The disco in Wick kept me awake the night before the big last day. We had wonderful Eggs Benedict. None of this really helped my nerves which were shattered most mornings.

WHAT I LEARNT
Many many men don’t like being told what to do and that’s come as a bit of a shock to me. 

THE RUBE 2
She was a complete dream.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jun 2012)

1906806 said:


> Some of the following semi-random thoughts should chime with common memories
> 
> Night and Day
> Unexpectedly benign night weather, owl sitting up but dead, cheery Tescos cafe, Daily Mail put to good use, bed at 8:30.



I had convinced myself that the owl was merely resting.


----------



## fimm (26 Jun 2012)

Oh, I recognise the bridge(s) too far!


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2012)

1907102 said:


> Alas not. I went back for a proper look, it was quite dead. Other dead creatures included fox, badger, goldfinch, crow, jackdaw, toad, deer, and hare.


Dead deer?? Isn't that lunch?

I saw a live owl on the way oop north. First time ever despite having grown up in the country. Other live things were hare, rabbit, deer (obviously not your one) and horse. People in Milton Keynes seem to have a habit of tethering horses to roundabouts (the traffic kind)


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2012)

There were live deer in a field somewhere in the Highlands, and a wild one shortly before Inverness. There was also at least one red squirrel, which scampered across the front of the ride* shortly before Slochd summit.

*Did you spot what I did there? I won't mention that the only reason we were at the front was because we arrived at a gathering point on a slope just as dell called for a restart, and we didn't fancy a hill start on the tandem.


----------



## User10571 (26 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> Sorry, wasn't aware of this. Here's another try: https://picasaweb.google.com/101258385711830372076/TheFridaysTour2012LonJoG


XL'ent pics!


----------



## User10571 (26 Jun 2012)

Agent Hilda said:


> THE RUBE 2
> She was a complete dream.


 
It has been said before.
It's all about the bike.....  x


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> I'm STILL tired, by the way.


Me too. Though y'days cycle commutes felt very short, very easy and the chevrons have got easier. Don't suppose it will last.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2012)

1906703 said:


> I do have two without her picture left.


If the total comes to 50 I'll take 'em.


----------



## theclaud (27 Jun 2012)

Nice photos, LonJoGpeeps. I miss you all, and I miss the anticipation of what the road will bring next. And, to top it all, I suppose I will now have to stop eating three pies a day. Insert sad smiley if that's your thing.


----------



## redflightuk (27 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Nice photos, LonJoGpeeps. I miss you all, and I miss the anticipation of what the road will bring next. And, to top it all, I suppose I will now have to stop eating three pies a day. Insert sad smiley if that's your thing.


Still eating pies. Feeling sad not being out on the road with my Friday friends.
The commute has been easy but legs start feeling tired when sat in my hut cutting the logs.
I transfered all the pics from the camera last night and i'll start sorting through tonight. All ready seen some great pics from everybody. 

Keep those pedals turning and see you soon.


----------



## mistral (27 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> You lot are seriously 'good people' I'm lucky to have met.


 
Just what is it about the Friday’s folk?

Determined, committed, supportive, gregarious, sometimes grumpy (you know who you are), willing, sharing but above all life affirming.

For me, I can honestly say I enjoyed most of the ride, the bits I didn’t enjoy .... I loved.

Simon - you’ve created a monster and your understated, diplomatic, calm but firm control kept us all on the road to the end and ensured no major incidents.

Ian and the support crew were lovely and did an amazing job.

I know some found the whole thing more challenging than others. But I think everyone pulled together with support and kind words to make their discomfort just a little easier.

Olaf was the perfect roomie, often at my shoulder, usually with another beer or single malt. If nothing else he learnt how to faff about and got a taste for poridge

Some pics here
https://picasaweb.google.com/107998...authkey=Gv1sRgCKGi9uHm7LPM9gE&feat=directlink


----------



## theclaud (27 Jun 2012)

Great pic!


----------



## Mice (27 Jun 2012)

mistral said:


> Just what is it about the Friday’s folk?
> 
> Determined, committed, supportive, gregarious, sometimes grumpy (you know who you are), willing, sharing but above all life affirming.
> 
> ...


 
Fabulous Pics Mistral. For me, you were absolutely the essence of the DZ team which made the whole thing as wonderful as it really was. And I loved the fact that no matter how long the days were, there was always time for beersies! Super impressive that!!

Mice


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

mistral said:


> Some pics here
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107998...authkey=Gv1sRgCKGi9uHm7LPM9gE&feat=directlink


 
Wow, just quite simply, WOW!!!!


----------



## Tim Hall (27 Jun 2012)

TMN, your link seems to be broken. It knows I want to see your etchings photos, but can't quite find them.


----------



## Mice (27 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Fantastic photos from everyone! Between us I think we'll have covered just about every inch of the way. I've got mine sorted out at last: http://www.flickr.com/photos/98765443@N00/sets/72157630
> 
> Like others, I'm still feeling pretty weary. Do anyone else's midge bites still itch?


 
TMN They are really lovely pics.

I'm sorry your midge bites still itch - hope they heal soon. As for weary - am positively punch drunk after the whole thing. Hopefully we'll all be up and running normally by Fridays trip to Sarfend. 

Mice


----------



## srw (27 Jun 2012)

mistral said:


> Some pics here
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107998...authkey=Gv1sRgCKGi9uHm7LPM9gE&feat=directlink


 
Wow. I love the candid shots of people. You've managed to capture the essence of individuals while making them all look artful. I even like the one of me - which never happens.


----------



## theclaud (27 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Fantastic photos from everyone! Between us I think we'll have covered just about every inch of the way. I've got mine sorted out at last: http://www.flickr.com/photos/98765443@N00/sets/72157630
> 
> Like others, I'm still feeling pretty weary. Do anyone else's midge bites still itch?


 
You appear to have caught me eyeing up Adrian's burger and chips enviously in The Last Cafe in England. In fairness to me, I had only had one dinner at that point.


----------



## SaLQ83 (27 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words expressed above. Everyone was easy to support and I enjoyed every day. Simon presented me with a lovely bottle of single malt just before the van left Wick for the South - thank you all very much! You must have had a long journey on Sunday.
> 
> ...


 
Ian, we couldn't have asked for a better support. You were fab. Thank you for looking after us.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2012)

mine itch like blazes! Fab pics, Jennster!


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2012)

Fab pics Jen & Mick. Mine, not to the same quality frankly, will be up at some point.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2012)

quite lovely, Mick


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2012)

Photos now uploaded here.


----------



## ianmac62 (28 Jun 2012)

Four more pics - taken with a little camera - near York.


----------



## Michael Adu (28 Jun 2012)

Hi M 
Thank you so much for you help on Sunday night was in such a pickle initially, no keys and no working phone , and not sure what to do. Spent the night at my mum & dads (shocked to see me they were, a big shadow knocking at the door at 11.45 pm) but still pleased to see me and hear my Lon Jog Tales. I managed to get in at home on Monday night after I borrowed our cleaners keys. Should get my bag and keys at the end of the week  (thank you Simon). Had a fantastic week and my the tales and thoughts of Lon Jog 2012 is keeping a smile on my face.
Mika Thank you also. 
Will post some pics later on in the post 



Mice said:


> Probably, hopefully the only time I will have ever start an FNRttC in a cab. Bike, luggage and me to Grosvenor Crescent just behind HPC. Slightly apprehensively (understatement obviously) as I have never cycled 119 miles in one go before, never mind at midnight to be then followed by seven more days cycling. I cycled up to HPC and joined the rest of a buzzing collection of cyclists.
> 
> The anticipation amongst us was practically visible. Once we were all hello'd up, DZ spoke of bollards and bungalows and we were off. Up Park Lane at midnight - another first. Along the A5 all the way to Elstree, past St Albans and on to Hockley and Olney where we stopped at McDonalds who were most efficient, friendly and had opened just for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Adu (28 Jun 2012)

Hi All 
Some more pics from the Fridays Lon Jog Tour 2012 !
https://picasaweb.google.com/112472...authkey=Gv1sRgCJfKka2g0bLxhQE&feat=directlink


----------



## Michael Adu (28 Jun 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> Well I'm home after two lovely days on the bike.
> I can't begin to tell you what a great time I've had.
> Photos and more thoughts will, hopefully, follow tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Andrew could see you were gutted to leave a great time was had


----------



## redflightuk (28 Jun 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/114360149016827026968/LonJog1 Hope this works, here should be a few shots taken on the phone. Still sorting through the 2000+ shots from the headcam.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Do anyone else's midge bites still itch?


may one suggest cetirizine hydrochloride tablets for a quid in boots?


----------



## Mice (28 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> Photos now uploaded here.





ianmac62 said:


> Four more pics - taken with a little camera - near York.
> View attachment 10425
> View attachment 10426
> View attachment 10427
> View attachment 10428





Michael Adu said:


> Hi All
> Some more pics from the Fridays Lon Jog Tour 2012 !
> https://picasaweb.google.com/112472...authkey=Gv1sRgCJfKka2g0bLxhQE&feat=directlink





redflightuk said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/114360149016827026968/LonJog1 Hope this works, here should be a few shots taken on the phone. Still sorting through the 2000+ shots from the headcam.


 

What a fab collection of pics! Thank you peeps they have made the grin on my face even bigger! 

Glad you were all sorted on Sunday evening Michael - despite the shock you kept smiling through the entire realisation that after 670 miles on a bike and 650 miles in a coach there was a possibility of sleeping under the stars!! 



GregCollins said:


> may one suggest cetirizine hydrochloride tablets for a quid in boots?


 
Note to self: Never, ever play Scrabble with GregCollins! (Although I hope that TMN has recovered from being attacked by midges)

Mice


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Great pic!



I'm somewhat embarrassed about picking up a slew of "Likes" just for posting Mick's lovely picture. But I won't forget to give him a mention when I collect my next trophy...


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'm somewhat embarrassed about picking up a slew of "Likes" just for posting Mick's lovely picture. But I won't forget to give him a mention when I collect my next trophy...


 
Great minds think alike it seems TC. 

Mistral sure has a good eye for the camera, but I wonder what camera it is, tis amazing!


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2012)

1909173 said:


> Like theft, is that a greater offence than like pacts?


 
What are these "pacts" of which you speak?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'm somewhat embarrassed about picking up a slew of "Likes" just for posting Mick's lovely picture. But I won't forget to give him a mention when I collect my next trophy...


I think we both know that when it comes to Likes trophies, there is only one show in town.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think we both know that when it comes to Likes trophies, there is only one show in town.


 You're starting to come across as a little obsessed Dell.


----------



## velovoice (28 Jun 2012)

mistral said:


> Just what is it about the Friday’s folk?
> 
> Some pics here
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107998...authkey=Gv1sRgCKGi9uHm7LPM9gE&feat=directlink


I've enjoyed everybody's pics but these really are exceptional, Mick.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jun 2012)

She looks like Britney Spears, who is she?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> She looks like Britney Spears, who is she?



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQHZznjcsrE


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jun 2012)

Oh hello!! I haven't lived!


----------



## mistral (28 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Great minds think alike it seems TC.
> 
> Mistral sure has a good eye for the camera, but I wonder what camera it is, tis amazing!


 

Thanks, but it was just a snap


The camera: is one of those new digital things - Canon PowerShot A64. I'd have been happier it was taken on my old Nikon FE using real film though!


----------



## mistral (28 Jun 2012)

1909181 said:


> Alas the strictures of the HRA prevent me from naming names here in a public environment


 
Ah yes .... all makes sense now


----------



## CharlieB (28 Jun 2012)

What to say that hasn't been said before? What to say?
OK, a bit of stream-of-consciousness stuff.

The frequent warp drive moments making up for the climbs. I fancy going back to Carter Bar just for that Factor 9.8 descent into Jedburgh again (sorry, I am a bit of a trekkie).

The B & B in Wick with garrulous landlady Betty showing Eddie C and me that breakfast room FULL of gold discs (some signed, Lennon/Imagine (imagine!), the Beatles/Help, a Buddy Holly, I think, etc, etc.). Just a shame I wasn't staying for breakfast to meet their owner, her hubbie.

The highlight for me was that drizzly day we went over the Drumochter Pass on the NCN7 cycleway. I wasn't happy seeing all the fast heavy traffic and the spray on the A9, so having done the cycleway a couple of times before, took the possibly foolhardy risk on 23mm and sparsely spoked wheels to do it again. At the point where the route divided to path or main road, SketchleyChrisB and MichaelQ took the decision to join me. Thank you guys, it turned a previously enjoyable ride into a great afternoon.

The first sighting of the Forth Railway bridge. It isn't possible to take a photograph that conveys the sheer size of the thing.

A big thanks to Gordon for the support, one when I was getting a bit emotional and nervous going down the hill in the Xwind to the Cromarty Firth and the low bridge across it, and secondly for the tow, when I was having a bit of a struggle a couple of miles from Wick.

Thank you to Eddie for putting up with my snoring for three nights, to Sketchley for keeping the teapot full in Newtonmore and the Old Pulteney flowing on the bus.

To Steven and Rachel for the cabshare, and the fab cake.

And especially to instigator Simon and support crew Ian and Diana.
This whole effort was a brilliant example of teamwork and a team leader with the understated ability to pull that same team together. If some of Europe and its enterprises were run with the same degree of camaraderie and common goal seeking, would we be in such a mess? I don't know.

I've some photos, and when I've
a) sorted them into the ones that compare anywhere near the quality of those I've already seen, and
b) worked out how to actually share them,
I will post them. Got one great one of Susie.

Above all, thank you everyone - this was a big deal for me, as I'm sure it was for many, and to complete it was a real surprise.


----------



## CharlieB (28 Jun 2012)

mistral said:


> Thanks, but it was just a snap
> 
> 
> The camera: is one of those new digital things - Canon PowerShot A64. I'd have been happier it was taken on my old Nikon FE using real film though!


 I had an FE. Greatly missed camera, replaced by an F3 that I still have.


----------



## StuartG (28 Jun 2012)

You may recall that Louise left us in Kinross to do the Mille Alba. Here is her report which shows just how lucky we were to be pushing on north and not turning back into the eye of the storm ...
http://anerleybc.org/audaxed/


----------



## Jimmygee (28 Jun 2012)

Belated comments as I could not get my quill pen to work on this screen.
Thanks to Simon for organisation and navigation skills as always.
Thanks to Iain for being the best baggage handler and thumbs upper. Also for the free history lessons in the van on the way home.
Best bit; Rebecca telling me to get even closer
Worst bit ; Closer to Titus's rear wheel.
Thanks for all the free tows from Titus, Ross, Rebecca, the Tandemistos and others and to Greg who was always there when spirits were flagging.
Worst fear; not making day 4.
Best achievement making it through day 4 without walking.
Crowning glory seeing my new, perfect 6 day old grandaughter on Sunday evening

All in all the best OAP outing I've ever been on!


----------



## Sketchley (28 Jun 2012)

CharlieB said:


> What to say that hasn't been said before? What to say?
> OK, a bit of stream-of-conciousness stuff.
> 
> The frequent warp drive moments making up for the climbs. I fancy going back to Carter Bar just for that Factor 9.8 descent into Jedburgh again (sorry, I am a bit of a trekkie).
> ...



I enjoyed that climb immensely as well, difficult to pick a highlight but that runs it close if it isn't.... When I get time I'll type up a proper review, although that maybe hard as several days have blurred into one....


----------



## AKA Bob (28 Jun 2012)

I carry my itching 'war' wounds gained in the Highlands with pride! The sad thing I have to admit is dreaming about cycling the ride again last night! Plus the headwinds on the way home brought back memories of grand adventures and good company.


----------



## ianmac62 (28 Jun 2012)

AKA Bob said:


> I carry my itching 'war' wounds gained in the Highlands with pride! The sad thing I have to admit is dreaming about cycling the ride again last night! Plus the headwinds on the way home brought back memories of grand adventures and good company.


Hi AKA Bob,

I have sent you a message ("started a conversation") with you.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## SaLQ83 (28 Jun 2012)

So I think I have finally recovered from a fantastic week with my new found family - the LonJoggers. We did it guys and thank you for sharing an amazing week.

What an amazing experience! I have spent the last few hours reading all the comments, and I just want to say thank you all for the nice words that were said about my half-ton bike! 

I think I didn't realise what I have "signed up" for till a few weeks before the ride. I kept ignored the little niggling feelings that kept on telling me "what are you doing?", and "are you sure you can do this?".


They started to build further as things kept going wrong on the train journey to London, and then it hit me that I am going to struggle a lot when I saw everyone else with their bikes! That's when I started to cry (inwardly) But I couldn't back down.


I will forever remember the Hell of the North A68 (or as I like to call it, the "Blind Summits" Day), which I had the pleasureable company of the 4 Muskeeters (Simon, Greg, Adrian and George)  . Thank you for keeping me going that day. That was also the day that I realised that I definitley need a new bike to keep up, and perhaps more training! 

I am never going to forget the 18miles going to Wick! I actually started to cry at that point and slightly curse, I felt sorry for poor Markus. But I would've crashed if I didn't have the support of George, Markus and Simon!

The best lines that will always stick in my heart are "dip-dip-dip-dip", "gravity is your friend", "PEDDLE!!!", "let go of the brakes", "you will learn to ignore the pain" and "Is it clear George? Yes."

My best day of the tour was day 4! the A68 with it's Blind Summits warning and actually literally seeing vehicles disappear in front of you, the good company of the 4 Muskeeters, the beautiful scenery and ofcourse reaching the border! What a day.

My worst day would be the 18 miles going to Wick, which I was actually at the point of giving up all together!

I am always going to remember Mice's "dip-dip-dip-dip" and her bright smile; Suzie's advise on losing my rack and getting a tow; having a great laugh with Sonya, Michael, and George, Adrian and Greg's banter between each other (especially at Derwent Manor); Claudine's speed and being so relaxed on her bike; Markus for all the support you gave me, especially on the last day (sorry if I slowed you down); Xie and Jacob for looking after me; Mick and Olaf for being so patient and brilliant as TECs; All the brilliant way markers; having great chats with Ross, Charlie, Gordon, Alan, Louise, Martin, Mika, Stuaff, Mark, Rebecca, Chris, Xie, Jenny, Jimmy, John, Rachel and Steven aka the Tandem and the rest of the LonJoggers; Rachel's Cake; Staying in what is suppose to be a Guest House, but I think is really a Herbal Medicing place at Kinross!; Ian and Diana's support and thank you for looking after us; everyone speeding past me; the coach ride back home; and George for being such a brilliant support.

*But last but not least ofcourse this whole journey wouldn't have happened without the legendry Simon Legg. Simon you are a gem. I thank you for looking after us, and organising such a brilliant holiday! *
*Honestly thank you for all your patience (especially with me), and making such a difference in our lives. We owe this to you.*

I can't wait to go on the next ride...


----------



## SaLQ83 (28 Jun 2012)

p.s. photos will follow soon


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

by the way - I think that 18 mile sign, which caused such dismay, is flat out wrong.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jun 2012)

It was our pleasure, honest. And you didn't slow anyone down, really (you just gave us all valuable drinking/nattering/faffing time). Keep on with building your skills and your mileage and there's no reason why you can't be as strong as those people who kept speeding past you. New waymarkers are always welcome  A new bike would certainly help in that, but you've already got the key ingredient- you want to do it. You might have been really tired at the end of every day, but you never stopped smiling. If we inspire you, well, the feeling's mutual.


----------



## SaLQ83 (28 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> by the way - I think that 18 mile sign, which caused such dismay, is flat out wrong.


 
I really felt those 18 miles though!


----------



## SaLQ83 (28 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> It was our pleasure, honest. And you didn't slow anyone down, really (you just gave us all valuable drinking/nattering/faffing time). Keep on with building your skills and your mileage and there's no reason why you can't be as strong as those people who kept speeding past you. New waymarkers are always welcome  A new bike would certainly help in that, but you've already got the key ingredient- you want to do it. You might have been really tired at the end of every day, but you never stopped smiling. If we inspire you, well, the feeling's mutual.


 
Thanks Stuaff, and I have already started looking at some bikes with the help of Mice and Greg on the Coach ride back. Mice has suggested a few options.


----------



## SaLQ83 (28 Jun 2012)

Leoqueen1983 said:


> Thanks Stuaff, and I have already started looking at some bikes with the help of Mice and Greg on the Coach ride back. Mice has suggested a few options.


 
oh and I am going to keep practicing so I can qualify as a way marker soon


----------



## StuAff (28 Jun 2012)

Leoqueen1983 said:


> Thanks Stuaff, and I have already started looking at some bikes with the help of Mice and Greg on the Coach ride back. Mice has suggested a few options.


Happy shopping!


----------



## StuAff (28 Jun 2012)

Leoqueen1983 said:


> oh and I am going to keep practicing so I can qualify as a way marker soon


I would expect no less


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

my most acute memories, not necessarily the most precious, but the most crystalline are from the first night.

As far as I know Susie and I were the only two to have ridden the road in real time, and we knew how challenging, but, also, how strange this hejira was. The noise, light and smell of the shisha bars, the smooth facades of St. John's Wood, the mansion pubs of Edgware, the crossing of the North Circ, that odd moment where, at a small roundabout, the road diminishes and the lights stop, before we get back to crossing motorways, and then, after Elstree and the rather odd sideways look at St. Albans, the moment, the exact moment when I knew that this was, after six months planning, a real thing, the turn northwest along the former A5, the smooth sinuous almost silky tarmac following the River Ver, heading toward daylight and our first stop. Everything from that moment on was not 'the start' but, rather 'the ride'. And, whatever the limitations of MaccyDs, the first occasion of our sitting down together was where we really started to be a club rather than a collection of nervous individuals contemplating giving the bald twat a slap for being so completely stupid.

Over the next couple of days strategies unfolded and unravelled. The ride became adaptable, forming and re-forming to work it's way north to York. The van became part of the ride rather than some distant cousin. Looked at from outer space a collection of dots sometimes together, sometimes spread over miles, took on, thanks to these adaptions, a kind of organic quality that subsumed personal concerns and became a happy, successful, achieving kind of thing. The Saturday and Sunday were our salad days, the FNRttCers rolling along and discovering that, yes, Teresa and her friends in Tesco had got up at five o'clock on our account, and that people were going to appear and set out lunch by a lake in a place none of us had heard of and only charge us a fiver. It all feels like a long time back now, a kind of elysian delusion beyond the tougher reality of hills and rain, but those were the days in which LonJoG really came in to being as a thing made of smiles and tired legs rather than a pipedream. Those days, the days of _becoming_ are, then, the days I treasure.


----------



## User10571 (29 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> my most acute memories, not necessarily the most precious, but the most crystalline are from the first night.
> 
> As far as I know Susie and I were the only two to have ridden the road in real time, and we knew how challenging, but, also, how strange this hejira was. The noise, light and smell of the shisha bars, the smooth facades of St. John's Wood, the mansion pubs of Edgware, the crossing of the North Circ, that odd moment where, at a small roundabout, the road diminishes and the lights stop, before we get back to crossing motorways, and then, after Elstree and the rather odd sideways look at St. Albans, the moment, the exact moment when I knew that this was, after six months planning, a real thing, the turn northwest along the former A5, the smooth sinuous almost silky tarmac following the River Ver, heading toward daylight and our first stop. Everything from that moment on was not 'the start' but, rather 'the ride'. And, whatever the limitations of MaccyDs, the first occasion of our sitting down together was where we really started to be a club rather than a collection of nervous individuals contemplating giving the bald twat a slap for being so completely stupid.
> 
> Over the next couple of days strategies unfolded and unravelled. The ride became adaptable, forming and re-forming to work it's way north to York. The van became part of the ride rather than some distant cousin. Looked at from outer space a collection of dots sometimes together, sometimes spread over miles, took on, thanks to these adaptions, a kind of organic quality that subsumed personal concerns and became a happy, successful, achieving kind of thing. The Saturday and Sunday were our salad days, the FNRttCers rolling along and discovering that, yes, Teresa and her friends in Tesco had got up at five o'clock on our account, and that people were going to appear and set out lunch by a lake in a place none of us had heard of and only charge us a fiver. It all feels like a long time back now, a kind of elysian delusion beyond the tougher reality of hills and rain, but those were the days in which LonJoG really came in to being as a thing made of smiles and tired legs rather than a pipedream. Those days, the days of _becoming_ are, then, the days I treasure.


 
"Less is more" said Mies van der Rohe.
aka: How to condense an 8(?) day ride to twelve lines.
Choice.
Choice words.


----------



## redflightuk (29 Jun 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/114360149016827026968/LonJog2012

https://picasaweb.google.com/114360149016827026968/LonJog201202

Some more photos.
All of the pics in these 2 links are from the headcam.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jun 2012)

1910630 said:


> Deserve, I'd say.


Indeed so.


----------



## Zee (29 Jun 2012)

I thought I’d add to the write ups with a few moments that come to mind. Without going to through everyone’s pictures at the same time I’m sure I've forgotten a few gems. In no particular order...

The smell of shisha and weed as we were corralled through Edgware Road. 

All the times I spent chasing wheels (including an instance when Greg was just trying to get far enough up the road for a secluded toilet break). The sight of the Michaels, the CC boys, Claude, Rebecca, StuAff or Adrian in the distance was a consistently good excuse to try to blow my legs off. Thanks for putting up with the equivalent of a puppy yapping and running around your ankles all week  

Oh and Ian, when he drew alongside in the van. Thanks for easing off just enough in order to entertain the idea that I might actually be able to pass you, right before hitting the gas and speeding off, you cruel cruel man.  

The bride and groom, wheeling an empty push chair into Colindale ASDA at 2am. And before anyone asks, it was definitely water in my bottles.

I caused my fair share of trouble this trip. Thanks to all of the TECs (Chris, Titus, Mick, Adrian, Olaf, Greg, Martin, Eddie and Markus amongst others whom my memory fails me for) for waiting and keeping me out of the back of the van. I feel a little bad having had Mick stop for my front mech mere minutes earlier to then have helplessly swept past him at 40 odd as he fixed a puncture on a downhill stretch. I'll see if I can work out a 1x10 gear ratio that won't tear my kneecaps off.

The little spell of supposedly light rain forecast before the Last Cafe stop in England (which had me cursing the heavens). And Susie, several days later in a far better mood, singing away the rain as we rolled out of Tain.

The three hour van ride with Ian through Tain that made me and Jacob acutely aware of what a difficult job Ian had endured and would have to endure for several more days. For that I cannot be more grateful. I think a bottle of whisky is just what was needed after eight days, 1500 teetotal miles and several tonnes of baggage moved. You Sir, have the patience of a saint.

The Hownsgill Bunkhouse. The takeaway ordered in, the company over dinner, the fantastic view and the small goat minding its own business trimming the edges of the lawn. After a hectic year, that was one completely stress free moment that will stick with me.

Greg eschewing the use of mechanical subtlety "just hit it until it works" and hoping (read: praying) that he didn't let go of that towel. For that I think at the very least I owe him a pint. 

Sahar. You go girl! That last day was tough. I was so proud seeing you appear through the door at JoG. It's been a very trying week, I'm not the most ideal person to hide behind on those windy stretches but I hope Jacob and I two abreast made it a little easier. I must echo the other folks and say that you will be a force to be reckoned with when you switch to a road bike.

Big and French Michael. We probably should have come up with something better. You are both huge and have the cheeriest demeanours I've ever encountered. It was a pleasure to share the ride, a room and various instances of food consumption with you both. 

The Ross-train and the Titus train. I had the pleasure of jumping on both of these. Both men eschew a 15mph average, terrain and road conditions be damned. Titus, thanks for dragging me back to the group- after that hour stop in Perth Cycles, I was not looking forward to having to take the van, before yourself, French Michael and Eddie rolled up. And...the Ross express from Wick to John O'Groats. I was bonking from the run-in to Wick and hauling 20 odd kilos of luggage up a hill to the final B&B. That little train and the pull let me inhale a banana (thanks Ian) and recover enough to get to JoG in one piece. 

Thanks to Mark, sorry for boring you with the work related talk on holiday. Thanks for the stories and advice, not to mention your back wheel between Wick and JoG. Over the course of the week, the Brompton induced suspicions of mental imbalance slowly turned into awe. You (and Olaf of course) are hard men.

Louise, thank you for the good company up to Kinross. (and that gilet was a lifesaver) I was sad to see you leave us – hopefully you’ve survived your 1000km ordeal and have caught up on sleep! 

And Sonia, again, leaving us early. It was good to see you again. You’ve made good progress in downsizing your luggage since the backpack of an FNRttC of yesteryear!  Best of luck with the Dun Run this weekend!

Mice, you were a ball of energy, endless entertainment throughout the week. Picturing you stumbling out of the Spread Eagle in Jedburgh with your mini-pump hitting the hotel sign, the hotel desk, the hotel wall, the door, the door frame.......and so forth, still brings a smile to my face. Bad luck with the left hand shifter in the last few days  well done for toughing it out with the middle ring! It was lovely to have met you.

The chance encounter with Scoosh at the junction. Thank you for the company! I was glad I could help with your headset.

Gordon, Stuart, Charlie and Jim - I hope you don't take this the wrong way but you have looked after your legs well! I would be delighted to be as fighting fit as you guys when I can take buses for free. (Mind you it's not long since I'd stopped doing that). Congratulations on your granddaughter Jim!

Also these last few days, I've found myself wearing sandals for the first time in months and swearing a whole lot more. I feel as though it may be something to do with spending a week with Adrian..

And of course. Simon. Plagued with mechanicals this week. Broken rear mech, snapped spoke and to top it off 3(?) p***tu**s. One may shake one’s head at the young riff-raff’s stripy tyres but they did pretty well in comparison to the Conti’s, no? In all seriousness thank you for an absolutely amazing week- for all the hours you’ve given to LonJog and the Fridays this week and the months before. It's been the most amazing trip I've been on in my twenty odd years.

And everyone, thank you all, it was an honour to share LonJog with you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2012)

The two Michaels and their nomenclature. Seeing as Betty Windsor shook hands with a retired freedom fighter terrorist this week I feel we should turn to Ireland for a solution.

Big Michael = Big Michael aka 'The Big Fella'
French Michael = Long Michael aka 'The Long Fella'


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The two Michaels and their nomenclature. Seeing as Betty Windsor shook hands with a retired freedom fighter terrorist this week I feel we should turn to Ireland for a solution.
> 
> Big Michael = Big Michael aka 'The Big Fella'
> French Michael = Long Michael aka 'The Long Fella'


 
As we cycled through Scotland on this tour, how about replacing "Fella" with "Yin"?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2012)

The two Michaels and their nomenclature. Seeing as Betty Windsor shook hands with a retired freedom fighter terrorist this week I feel we should turn to Ireland for a solution and reflect up the Scottishness of our ride (as per Ian above)

Big Michael => Big Michael => 'The Big Fella' => 'The Big Yin'
French Michael => Long Michael => 'The Long Fella' => 'The Long Yin'

Sorted.


----------



## SaLQ83 (29 Jun 2012)

1910630 said:


> Deserve, I'd say.


 
Thank you! But I am also proud of my hybride making it all the way


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Too complicated! What's the confusion between 'Michael' and 'Martin'?


Long Martin = The Long Fella
teef = The Big Fella. (teef being called Martin)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> I just meant there's no apparent difficulty with Long Martin, Big Martin, Long Michael and Big Michael, is all. (Ask MartinF which he prefers )


Aha.


----------



## SaLQ83 (29 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Oh no, we'll never be able to keep up with you then! I rode a hybrid for 18 months, including several night rides, before I got my road bike, and riding the heavy bike was good training in itself: in comparison the new one felt as if it had a motor in it (apart from going uphill that is ). I still use the hybrid for shopping, and I'm as fond of it as you are of yours, but you'll love your new bike when you get it.
> 
> To do the Tour on that bike was a great achievement, and you should be very proud of yourself.


Thanks User13710. I am but I have already started looking around. I'll still keep my Hybrid though for going arounf the city.


----------



## SaLQ83 (29 Jun 2012)

Zee said:


> I thought I’d add to the write ups with a few moments that come to mind. Without going to through everyone’s pictures at the same time I’m sure I've forgotten a few gems. In no particular order...
> 
> The smell of shisha and weed as we were corralled through Edgware Road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mice (29 Jun 2012)

Zee said:


> I thought I’d add to the write ups with a few moments that come to mind. Without going to through everyone’s pictures at the same time I’m sure I've forgotten a few gems. In no particular order...
> 
> 
> Sahar. You go girl! That last day was tough. I was so proud seeing you appear through the door at JoG. It's been a very trying week, I'm not the most ideal person to hide behind on those windy stretches but I hope Jacob and I two abreast made it a little easier. I must echo the other folks and say that you will be a force to be reckoned with when you switch to a road bike.
> ...


 
Thank you Zee - luckily the mini-pump is made of stern stuff and survived its escape from the hotel. Next time I'll see if I can find a hotel with a concierge or maybe I'll put a bell on my stuff so I can hear it tapping counters/walls/doorframes....!! I can also happily report that my gear shifter has been repaired - woohoooooo!!!

It was great to meet you and I look forward to seeing you on an FNRttC very soon.

Mice


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone.

It feels a bit weird coming back to this thread and reading it through after getting home this evening from the Western Isles. I can't believe that all these things happened just a week ago.

What an amazing experience and thank you to EVERYONE on the ride for making it so much fun. To Simon for organising such a well designed ride and the effort you must have gone to with this both before and during the ride. To Ian who must have unbelievable organisational skills to keep all the drop offs, extra bits of kit, food, water and everything going so slickly. To all the Waymarkers and TECs throughout the ride. The renegade three who found the other route to Kinross with that beautiful decent out of the forest. To mmmmartin for finding me a room in Newtonmore when I was soaked to the skin and not looking forward to pitching a tent, and to George and Sahar for your company on the last day (that is some real determination you have) and for talking the Wetherspoons into serving me food in Wick.

I'll write a fuller report later when I've had time to put everything back together, but I think the simplest summary is WOW!

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## redflightuk (30 Jun 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> It feels a bit weird coming back to this thread and reading it through after getting home this evening from the Western Isles. I can't believe that all these things happened just a week ago.
> 
> ...


 
Well done Marcus, hope the rest of your ride went well.


Blimey!!!!! don't know how i did it but if it works i've put all the links to photos that i've found through the thread at the top of my blog page.
http://redflightuk.blogspot.co.uk/

Sorry if i've missed any and i do hope it works.
Once again Thank you all for a fab week of cycling, it really was the best holiday i've had for years.


----------



## ianmac62 (2 Jul 2012)

While you were pedalling between Jedburgh and Lauder (for the Flat Cat elevenses), the van went to a bike shop in Kelso. Great service from Simon Porteous Cycles of Kelso - he answered the phone well before 9.00 a.m., sorted AKA Bob's bike, and had two tyres ready and waiting for collection. Your vanman then visited Kelso's public conveniences to discover that the town is not just the centre of fly-fishing but of in-line skating as well:


----------



## ianmac62 (3 Jul 2012)

Done!


----------



## Gordon P (3 Jul 2012)

You will I am sure remember the mess that was Edinburgh. I've been meaning to "research" the story behind the trams & have at last accessed that trusted source Wikipedia. We are evidently not the only ones to have been inconvenienced: they have been at it since 2008! What a cock-up! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edinburgh_Trams


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

and they're bidding for inclusion in the TdF! Priceless!


----------



## fimm (3 Jul 2012)

Do Not Mention The Trams.
Just Do Not Mention Them. Please.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

fimm said:


> Do Not Mention The Trams.
> Just Do Not Mention Them. Please.







http://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/i...b=13ht0fqmq&sigi=124go13a8&.crumb=q.bKqnEZdM9 

I love the phrase 'it's a great scenario for a shoot-storm'. And it's beyond wonder that the trams have already been bought!


----------



## fimm (3 Jul 2012)

http://www.scotsman.com/edinburgh-e...-lane-slammed-as-a-crazy-death-trap-1-2385647



> CYCLISTS today blasted post-tram Princes Street as a “death trap” which stunt cyclist Danny MacAskill would struggle to navigate. The street ... has angered the city’s bikers because it has no designated cycle lane. Instead, a section has been marked for trams, cycles and buses together. The right-hand lanes on both side of the street have been painted with white bikes in between the tram tracks, with a 40-metre strip at the West End also painted green.
> ....
> A council spokesman said the new markings were not intended to create a cycle lane, merely make it clear that cycling was allowed. “This is standard signage advising cyclists that they are permitted to continue westbound from Princes Street on to Shandwick Place.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

blimey, Fimm, that sounds really dodgy. 

If you haven't negotiated tram tracks on a bike then..........don't. New Addington to Croydon, anybody?


----------



## fimm (3 Jul 2012)

There's two lanes in each direction, so you can cycle in the other one... it is just really, really bizarre, to be quite frank.
To be honest, I am in favour of the trams as a thing to have - the construction has just been such a mess, both literally and figuratively. I used to avoid Princes Street and will continue to do so, but there will be places where I won't be able to avoid the tracks so easily. Hopefully we will all get used to them being there.

Apologies for the thread diversion, everybody!


----------



## Michael Adu (3 Jul 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> While you were pedalling between Jedburgh and Lauder (for the Flat Cat elevenses), the van went to a bike shop in Kelso. Great service from Simon Porteous Cycles of Kelso - he answered the phone well before 9.00 a.m., sorted AKA Bob's bike, and had two tyres ready and waiting for collection. Your vanman then visited Kelso's public conveniences to discover that the town is not just the centre of fly-fishing but of in-line skating as well:
> View attachment 10587


Missed that as would have loved to skate around Jedburgh, that was my favorite place in Scotland !


----------



## rvw (17 Jul 2012)

Did anything come of the idea of a reunion party?


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Jul 2012)

rvw said:


> Did anything come of the idea of a reunion party?


Yes, quite a lot actually. We're going to hold it next June in Normandy........


----------



## rvw (17 Jul 2012)

I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL THEN!!!


----------



## srw (17 Jul 2012)

rvw said:


> I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL THEN!!!


We could hold our own private reunion party on Thursday night.


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> We could hold our own private reunion party on Thursday night.


Probably more information than we need...


----------



## rvw (17 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> We could hold our own private reunion party on Thursday night.


I'll take that as a promise, shall I?


----------



## rvw (18 Jul 2012)

1939207 said:


> We do have a personal message function here.


 
I'll have to remember that, as srw is allergic to phones... but my original post was about the possibility of a social event with the folks I got to know over the trip (even Adrian...) - or has that idea fallen flat?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2012)

it's just that we're so spread out. South Wales, Northampton, Brighton, West Midlands, the Lake District, Bucks and Hertfordshire....

It's occurred to me that the ideal time for a Fridays party would be in the 'off season' when we're all missing each other (even Adrian....). Late February's always seen as a good time for a knees-up. Oh! Now I come to think of it, there's a certain _extremely (some might say excessively) well-liked_ person who has a party around that time!


----------



## martint235 (18 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's just that we're so spread out. South Wales, Northampton, Brighton, West Midlands, the Lake District, Bucks and Hertfordshire....
> 
> It's occurred to me that the ideal time for a Fridays party would be in the 'off season' when we're all missing each other (*even Adrian*....). Late February's always seen as a good time for a knees-up. Oh! Now I come to think of it, there's a certain _extremely (some might say excessively) well-liked_ person who has a party around that time!


 Really???? Every year or is it like a Preston Guild year?


----------



## theclaud (18 Jul 2012)

rvw said:


> but my original post was about the possibility of a social event with the folks I got to know over the trip (even Adrian...) - or has that idea fallen flat?


 


dellzeqq said:


> it's just that we're so spread out. South Wales, Northampton, Brighton, West Midlands, the Lake District, Bucks and Hertfordshire....
> 
> It's occurred to me that the ideal time for a Fridays party would be in the 'off season' when we're all missing each other (even Adrian....). Late February's always seen as a good time for a knees-up. Oh! Now I come to think of it, there's a certain _extremely (some might say excessively) well-liked_ person who has a party around that time!


 
I was just about to say, don't even think of having a ginormous party without me...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jul 2012)

User13710 said:


> I see the Bradley Wiggins diet is working, TC


 
Ha! I have to keep reminding myself, post LonJoG, that I don't necessarily _need_ 5000 calories a day. It's a good job they don't do macaroni pies in Wales, really...


----------



## martint235 (18 Jul 2012)

1939480 said:


> Oh and all those "even Adrians" are noted.


 Wasn't me. I've always said you're a really nice person.


----------



## fimm (18 Jul 2012)

Mmmm macaroni cheese pies, yum.


----------



## rvw (18 Jul 2012)

Now being boringly practical: would a function room in central London help out - easier access to trains home?I can probably get use of a biggish room at the work sports club in Gower Street, but I'd have to check details of what the food/drink arrangements are. 

And perhaps those of us within reach of London can offer spare rooms to folks from further afield - we could probably put up 2 here.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2012)

I'll leave that to Her Nibs - I will relay the offer, though!

People generally end up round our place, which is good. From what I can remember.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Jul 2012)

I could clear a path to the bed in my spare room if this event comes off.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Aug 2012)

Remember how we came off Carter Bar? Like rockets and wow it was great. Really fast. Well I've just seen Wiggo ride through London faster than that. and not downhill either....


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2012)

and on tarmac that is on the crap side of crap. The 'old A3' has knobbly tarmac laid over concrete, so there's a hidden dip every few metres or so. I was watching Wiggins' arms and the flesh was just flying around.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Remember how we came off Carter Bar? Like rockets and wow it was great. Really fast. Well I've just seen Wiggo ride through London faster than that. and not downhill either....


Even if I could lay down 450 watts my right leg is wider than Wiggo. It's such a drag.


----------



## StuartG (3 Sep 2012)

Just in case there were any secret non-grauniadistas on the ride (names! names!) - they may still enjoy reading this from Saturday's edition:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2012/aug/31/john-o-groats-scotland-makeover


----------



## ianmac62 (3 Sep 2012)

The phrase, "One more Homeric push ..." is about the only believable part of the article. Makeover my arse! It remains a simply dreadful place. The journo must have been bribed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2012)

StuartG said:


> Just in case there were any secret non-grauniadistas on the ride (names! names!) - they may still enjoy reading this from Saturday's edition:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2012/aug/31/john-o-groats-scotland-makeover


We're buying and reading the Telegraph at the moment.

Sports coverage is so much better than the grumpydad's or the indie.


----------



## srw (3 Sep 2012)

First going for muddiness over tarmac, and now buying a right-wing rag for its sport. Consider yourself banished from the list of Decent People, Mr Collins. 

A "homeric" push, might, of course, refer to the time, effort and thought required to sack Troy or return to Ithaca, rather than some triviality like visiting Hades.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2012)

srw said:


> First going for muddiness over tarmac, and now buying a right-wing rag for its sport. Consider yourself banished from the list of Decent People, Mr Collins.





2019479 said:


> Harsh


Should never have been on that list in the first place!

I think one can read the 'other sort' of paper fairly readily without reaching for the mind bleach by applying Gove's Law i.e. What ever Michael Gove says about edukashun or anyfink the opposite is most probably true.

Torygraphs cycling coverage is second to none. Rugby coverage is great. Cricket coverage a treat and I don't even like cricket much. Like all papers it still has far too many pages focusing on wendyball and donkeys but hey ho, the masses must have their fun.[/quote]


----------



## ianmac62 (3 Sep 2012)

I saw you all make your Homeric push north into Wick. I think your extra push to JOG was Ulysses in his Tennysonian creation.

And the problem with the Telegraph's sports coverage is that, for all its pages of football, its coverage of the lower leagues is very poor. Mind you, BBC R5L has gone the same way.


----------



## StuartG (3 Sep 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> I saw you all make your Homeric push north into Wick. I think your extra push to JOG was Ulysses in his Tennysonian creation.


Bl**dy Hell Ian - I suppose you were the guy who read all the paras at the bottom of Rupert the Bear instead of fawning on the piccies of Tiger Lily and stumbling over the one simpleton sentence ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> And the problem with the Telegraph's sports football coverage is that, for all its pages of football, its coverage of the lower leagues is very poor. Mind you, BBC R5L has gone the same way.


Is what I think you were trying to say. The amount of football coverage in any paper does at least provide material with which to line the cat litter tray.

(of course secretly I devour all the match reports on 'the toon', their arch enemies the sad mackem bar stewards, and may sometimes skim read those about Brighton, Palace and Crawley, just for conversation on a Monday you understand. Merely trying to be sociable with the lower orders. Nothing more. Honestly.)


----------



## CharlieB (3 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Is what I think you were trying to say. The amount of football coverage in any paper does at least provide material with which to line the cat litter tray.
> 
> (of course secretly I devour all the match reports on 'the toon', their arch enemies the sad mackem bar stewards, and may sometimes skim read those about Brighton, Palace and Crawley, just for conversation on a Monday you understand. Merely trying to be sociable with the lower orders. Nothing more. Honestly.)


 +1 (not the footnote.)


----------



## ianmac62 (3 Sep 2012)

Crawley Town! Ugh!!


----------



## ianmac62 (18 Dec 2012)

One's data trail never expires. I've just had a flyer in the post from the Royal Hotel, Jedburgh, advertising golfing breaks for 2013.


----------



## Andrew Br (18 Dec 2012)

Golf will soon be the new cycling.


.


----------



## StuartG (19 Dec 2012)

Don't forget to wear a helmet


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Dec 2012)

..... and hi viz.


----------



## srw (19 Dec 2012)

2211178 said:


> To be fair, that could hardly be more s*** than the stuff people do wear to play golf.


Says the man with plastics bags under his sandals.


----------



## clarion (20 Dec 2012)

I was passed in Streatham last night by a chap wearing carrier bags on his feet as he pedalled a BSO up the hill. If I'd known it was Adrian, I'd have at least waved.


----------



## ianmac62 (20 Dec 2012)

2212585 said:


> Worn with style and panache though.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

^^^


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Dec 2012)

Happy memories. I especially liked the day over Drumocter Pass when I stood out in the rain handing out grub and water while wearing soaking wet clothes. Wouldn't have missed it for the world, best trip of the year by far. Great company, and top fashion sense on display at all times.

EDIT
although I had Adrian as a Waitrose man myself. Surprised to see him in Sainsbury bags.


----------



## StuAff (20 Dec 2012)

Yup, no finer bunch of people to get rained on with.


----------



## ianmac62 (15 Feb 2014)

For those who missed it while pedalling LonJoG (on Bloomsday 2012), Radio 4 Extra is re-broadcasting the dramatisation of "Ulysses" later today.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jun 2022)

See you all in August?


----------



## rb58 (27 Jun 2022)

mmmmartin said:


> See you all in August?



If you were on The Fridays Long tour in 2012 (the whole thing, or part of it) we'd be delighted to see you at the tenth anniversary reunion on 14 August in London. I have tried to contact as many as I can from the various lists of participants I've found, but it's likely I've left someone out. So, if you haven't had a message from me via email/CC/FB/Insta and so on in the past few days, give me a shout and I can give you the skinny.


----------

